# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  ΓΑΔ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΑΦΡΙΑ ΙΔΕΟΛΗΨΙΑ

## xristoforos28

Καλησπερα σας προσφατα ανακαλυψα αυτο το φορυμ.θα ηθελα να πω και εγω το προβλημα μου.απο μικρος περιπου στα 16 αρχισα να εχω συμπτωματα γαδ αλλα το ελεγχα και ζουσα κανονικα σχεδον φυσιολογικα.τωρα ειμαι 27 και απο το 25 αρχισε η κατασταση να χειροτερευει με κρισεις πανικου και πολλα αλλα συμπτωματα.τωρα εχω φτασει σε σημειο που δεν αντεχω αλλο. εχω παει σε ψυχολογο σε ψυχιατρο εχω ακολουθησει 3 αγωγες και δεν μπορω να συνελθω ακομα.νοιωθω πολυ παραξενα.νοιωθω οτι τρελαθηκα το μυαλο μου δεν δουλευει σωστα.οι σκεψεις στο μυαλο μου ολα ειναι μπερδεμενα εχω χασει τον εαυτο μου, την προσωπικοτητα μου,εχω ξεχασει τον ευατο μου,εχω ξεχασει πως ειναι να νοιωθεις καλα,δεν εχω αισθηματα τιποτα σαν νεκρος νοιωθω οτι δεν ζω.εχω αρχισει και πιστευω οτι μου γυρισε το μυαλο και τρελαθηκα και δεν θα γινω ποτε ξανα οπως πριν.δεν βρισκω χαρα σε τιποτα νοιωθω αβολα οταν ειμαι με αλλους ακομα και με τους γονεις μου γιατι δεν εχω τι να πω δεν δουλευει το μυαλο μου δεν εχω διαυγεια σκεψης καθομαι στο σπιτι ολη μερα και πλειτω..θα ηθελα την βοηθειας σας ευχαριστω.ξεπερνιεται ρε παιδια αυτη η ασθενεια?το εχει ξεπερασει κανενας?

----------


## xristoforos28

Καμια απαντηση ρε παιδια....

----------


## venom

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι ξεπερνιέται! Ξέρεις τι πιστεύω; Ότι ίσως πρέπει να στρέψουμε το μυαλό μας στο ότι είμαστε καλά! Ναι δεν είναι εύκολο, αλλά σιγά σιγά λίγο, λίγο θα δούμε διαφορά.
Πέρασα μια παρόμοια κατάσταση και κατάλαβα ότι εγώ έπρεπε να με βοηθήσω. Ξέρεις αυτό που λέει ο λαός ότι μυαλό δεν θέλει και πολύ να του στρίψει; Ε! Το έβαλα σκοπό μου έστριψε και είπα ΟΧΙ δεν θα με πάρει από κάτω. Και έγινα καλά! Επίσης έχω ανακαλύψει ότι πολλά τέτοια συμπτώματα είναι μια άμυνα του οργανισμού. Και αυτό το θαύμασα. Και λέω κοίτα να δεις πως είμαστε φτιαγμένοι. Και ξέρεις που το θαύμασα πιο πολύ; Είχα αποπροσωποποίηση - αποπραγματωποίηση (είναι μια κατάσταση που νομίζεις ότι ότι βλέπεις γύρω σου είναι σαν να είσαι σε βιντεοπαιχνίδι - ταινία - όνειρο και ότι κάνεις εσύ ο ίδιος σαν να παρακολουθείς τον ίδιο σου τον εαυτό σαν τρίτο άτομο).. λοιπόν .. και όταν έμαθα ότι είναι άμυνα Θαύμασα, χαμογέλασα και το ξεπέρασα. Που θέλω να καταλήξω; Δεν σου σάλεψε δεν σου έστριψε και μπορείς να καταφέρεις τα πάντα. Ενοχλητικό μεν, θεραπεύσιμο δε..
Την γνώμη μου εκφράζω έτσι  :Big Grin:

----------


## xristoforos28

Αυτο ακριβως φοβαμαι που λεει κ ο λαος οτι το μαυλο ειναι μια λεπτη κλωστη που αμα σπασει παει μετα δεν εχει γυρισμο..και νομιζω οτι αυτο επαθα το νοιωθω βασικα.την ξερω την αποπροσωποποιηση και την αποπραγματωποιηση εχω περασει απο ολα τα σταδια του αγχους κρισεις πανικου και αλλα πολλα αλλα τωρα τελευταια εχει γινει πολυ χειροτερα δεν λειτουργει το μαυλο μου..εσυ ακολουθησες καποια φαρμακευτικη αγωγη για να το ξεπερασεις?

----------


## xristoforos28

Μακαρι να ειναι οπως τα λες και να ειναι θεραπευσιμο...

----------


## Nefeli28

Αυτη την εποχη βλέπεις καποιον ειδικο;
Πιστεύω πως με την κατάλληλη αγωγη και ψυχοθεραπεία μπορεις να βελτιώσεις σημαντικά αυτα που νιώθεις και να εχεις μια λειτουργική ζωη.
Εχω ιδψ και κατάθλιψη. Καταλαβαινω οσα γραφεις.
Εχω παράδειγμα απο βαριας μορφής ιδψ που καταφερε να ξανασταθει στα ποδια του, ενω ακομα κι οι ειδικοι τον ειχαν για εγκλεισμο.
Με φαρμακα και ψυχοθεραπεία παραλληλα.

----------


## xristoforos28

Ναι αυτην την εποχη βλεπω εναν ειδικο και ακολουθω την αγωγη με cybalta 60 mg την μερα επισης εχω κανει τεστ dna για γενετικη αναλυση στν ψυχιατρικη που σου βρισκει ακριβως τι φαρμακο χρειαζεται ο οργανισμος σου..μου το προτεινε ο γιατρος..ηταν και πανακριβο και απλως περιμενω τα αποτελεσματα με αγωνια να βγουν μπας και συνελθω..δηλαδη νεφελη μου λες οτι απλως θα μια εχω λειτουργικη ζωη αλλα δεν θα τελειως καλα οπως πριν ? Μπορει να με αφησει κανα κουσουρι αυτη η ιστορια??η να μου το γυρισει σε ψυχωση?

----------


## venom

> Αυτο ακριβως φοβαμαι που λεει κ ο λαος οτι το μαυλο ειναι μια λεπτη κλωστη που αμα σπασει παει μετα δεν εχει γυρισμο..και νομιζω οτι αυτο επαθα το νοιωθω βασικα.την ξερω την αποπροσωποποιηση και την αποπραγματωποιηση εχω περασει απο ολα τα σταδια του αγχους κρισεις πανικου και αλλα πολλα αλλα τωρα τελευταια εχει γινει πολυ χειροτερα δεν λειτουργει το μαυλο μου..εσυ ακολουθησες καποια φαρμακευτικη αγωγη για να το ξεπερασεις?


Οχι καμία αγωγή. Στον εξήγησα τον τρόπο πως το ξεπέρασα  :Smile:  εκεί ήταν που ήθελα να εστιάσεις. Όχι με χάπια,, αλλά μου έστριψε "προς το καλό δηλαδή" κκαι είπα δεν θα με πάρει απο κάτω. Βεβαια σε πολλές πειπτώσεις χρειάζετε αγωγή. Αυτο θα στο πει καποιος ειδικός

----------


## boo

το αγχος ειναι υπουλο πραγμα.μπορει να σου βγαλει προβληματα που δεν το περιμενεις.
οπως ο φρονιμητης που μπορει να σε κανει να πονας σε διαφορα σημεια και να ψαχνεσαι τι φταιει.
ξεκινα ψυχοθεραπεια κατα τη γνωμη μου να βρεις την αιτια του αγχους σου.τα χαπια απλα θα στο κουκουλωνουν.
δε σου στριβει ετσι απλα μην αγχωνεσαι.εγω εχω σχιζοφρενεια δε μου εστριψε απο το αγχος.το αγχος απλως με κανει χειροτερα.
βρες τη ριζα του.

----------


## xristoforos28

Venom να σε κανω μια ερωτηση εφοσον το ξεπερασες και εισαι καλα γιατι εισαο ακομα στο φορυμ ?

----------


## xristoforos28

Σε τι ηλικια σου ξεκινησε boo?και τι συμπτωματα ειχες γιατι φοβαμαι οτι οδευω και εγω προς ψυχωση?

----------


## koritsi83

Ta idia exo kai ego, kai arxise apo mikri hlikia....

----------


## xristoforos28

Τωρα εισαι καλα?

----------


## xristoforos28

Koritsi83 αν μπορεις να μ απαντησεις για τν εξεταση dna

----------


## boo

> Σε τι ηλικια σου ξεκινησε boo?και τι συμπτωματα ειχες γιατι φοβαμαι οτι οδευω και εγω προς ψυχωση?


μου ξεκινησε στα 15-16.ειχα την ιδεα οτι με παρακολουθουν.αλλα λειτουργουσα παραλληλα κανονικα.
ολα ξεκινησαν στα 14 μετα απο καταθλιψη πολυ βαρια που τελειωσε στα 15.5..
αργοτερα μεσα απο πολλα πιεστικα γεγονοτα καταθλιψης αγχους κλπ αρχισα να ακουω φωνες, να βλεπω πραγματα να εχω μεγαλα σκαμπανεβασματα στη διαθεση κλπ
το αγχος δε θα σου προκαλεσει ψυχωση.
το αγχος επιβαρυνει κι αλλο την ψυχωση απλα
πρεπει να εχεις προδιαθεση για ψυχωση για να σου βγει και αμα συμπεσουν και παλιοκαταστασεις κανει μπουμ

----------


## xristoforos28

Εχω τρομαξει πολυ με τν ψυχωση μπορει να εχω και.εγω τν προδιαθεση.και τωρα εχω αγχοσ και καταθλιψη και αργοτερα να μου βγει και μενα..εισαι λειτουργικος στν ζωη σου ? Δουλευεις? Εγω παντως ετσι πως ειμαι ουτε να δουλεψω μπορω δεν δουλευει το μυαλο σε τιποτα σε τιποτα

----------


## boo

στο παρελθον και δουλεψα και σπουδασα.τωρα ειμαι 29.απο τα 24 που αρχισα να χανω επαφη επεσαν οι επιδοσεις μου σε ολα.τωρα προσπαθω να διαβασω για να ξαναδωσω πανελληνιες.δεν ειμαι και πολυ λειτουργικη.δεν εχω βρει ακομα φαρμακα να με στρωνουν τελειως και απο οτι φαινεται δε θα βρω και στο μελλον καποιο.εκτος αν βρουν κανενα μαγικο χαπακι σε 10 χρονια ξερω γω..
ρε συ μην αγχωνεσαι.αμα ηταν ολοι οσοι περνανε αγχος και καταθλιψη να βγαλουν ψυχωση θα ειμασταν ολοι ψυχωτικοι.χαλαρωσε.κοιτα να πας στο ψυχολογο να βρειτε την αιτια και να τη λυσετε.
μην ψαχνεσαι απο μονος σου να βαλεις ταμπελακια.
και κατι ακομα..η συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια των ψυχωτικων δεν καταλαβαινουν οτι εχουν προβλημα.οπως κι εγω.που οτι και να γινει πιστευω οτι εχω ειδεικες ικανοτητες και εχω αυτο που οι γιατροι ονομαζουν ψευδαισθησεις.
δεν εχω ακουσει κανεναν ψυχωτικο να ανησυχισε ποτε του αν ειχε ψυχωση.απλα του συνεβη.δεν το καταλαβαινεις οτι το εχεις
κουλαρε..
ακου το γιατρο σου και τον ψυχολογο σου! 
φιλικη συμβουλη..μην ψαχνεσαι απο μονος σου να βρεις τι εχεις και μη διαβαζεις για συμπτωματα στο ιντερνετ θα μουρλαθεις και θα καταληξεις να πιστευεις οτι πασχεις απο 15 διαταραχες

----------


## xristoforos28

Ευχαριστω!! σορρυ νομιζα εισαι αντρας.. ιδια ηλικια εχουμε σχεδον 28 ειμαι εγω..εγω αυτο το λαθος κανω ψαχνομαι συνεχεια καθε μερα ολο το 24ωρο εχει κολησει το μυαλο μου το ψαχνω σαν τρελος παντου εχω τρελο αγχος μoνό μέ αυτο ασχολουμε διαβαζω βιβλια βλεπω ταινιες με καταθλιψη διαβαζω αρθρα εχω παθει εμμονη δεν με νοιαζει τιποτα αλλο αφου λεω αμα ειχα φαει τετοιο κολλημα με τν σχολη μου θα ειχα γινει αριστουχος..θελω να γινω καλα και το ψαχνω παντου γιατι δεν αντεχω να ζω ετσι..ευχαριστω για τισ συμβουλες σου

----------


## Nefeli28

> Ευχαριστω!! σορρυ νομιζα εισαι αντρας.. ιδια ηλικια εχουμε σχεδον 28 ειμαι εγω..εγω αυτο το λαθος κανω ψαχνομαι συνεχεια καθε μερα ολο το 24ωρο εχει κολησει το μυαλο μου το ψαχνω σαν τρελος παντου εχω τρελο αγχος μoνό μέ αυτο ασχολουμε διαβαζω βιβλια βλεπω ταινιες με καταθλιψη διαβαζω αρθρα εχω παθει εμμονη δεν με νοιαζει τιποτα αλλο αφου λεω αμα ειχα φαει τετοιο κολλημα με τν σχολη μου θα ειχα γινει αριστουχος..θελω να γινω καλα και το ψαχνω παντου γιατι δεν αντεχω να ζω ετσι..ευχαριστω για τισ συμβουλες σου


...τα κολληματα πιο πολυ εχουν να κανουν με εμμονες, παρα με ψυχωση.
Εγω με ιδψ, τετοια κολληματα τρωω.
Μην διαβάζεις internet, εμπιστευσου τους γιατρους και προχωρα στη θεραπεια σου.
Οσο σκαλιζεις, βγαίνουν κι άλλα...

----------


## xristoforos28

Απο ιδψ μπορει καποιος να χασει τα λογικα του η απο καταθλιψη , αγχωδη διαταραχη..γενικα απο νευρωση και οχι ψυχωση..γιατι εγω νοιωθω ρε παιδια οτι το εχασα δεν ειμαι ο εαυτοσ μου πια...

----------


## nick190813

ρε φιλε γαδ εχεις και εγω τα ιδια σκεφτομουνα..δεν ειναι τπτ...
θα σου περασει...

----------


## xristoforos28

Sorry που σας επριξα αλλα εγω φοβηθει πολυ με την ολη κατασταση..

----------


## nick190813

δεν μας επρηξες αλλα βαλε την λογικη σ να δουλεψει....σε παιζει το μυαλο σου..
αγχολυτικα παιρνεις?

----------


## xristoforos28

Ναι περνω xanax περνω και αγωγη με αντικαταθλιπτικα μεχρι και αντιψυχωτικα.εχω παρει και τιποτα..και εσυ γαδ εχεις?

----------


## nick190813

> Ναι περνω xanax περνω και αγωγη με αντικαταθλιπτικα μεχρι και αντιψυχωτικα.εχω παρει και τιποτα..και εσυ γαδ εχεις?


ειχα παλια με ειχε τρελανει....απο σχιζοφρενεια μεχρι καρκινο στην σπονδυλικη στηλη νομιζα οτι ειχα :Stick Out Tongue: 
κανε υπομονη μεχρι να δρασει και η αγωγη...
ρωτα επισης τον γιατρο σου για το φριζιουμ το χαπι

----------


## xristoforos28

Ποια λογικη αφου με τν γαδ δεν σ αφηνει λογικη καθαρο μυαλο.να σκεφτεις θολο ειναι τ μυαλο μ

----------


## xristoforos28

Και εγω τα ιδια εχω κανει απειρες εξετασεις παθολογικες μεχρι και για aids εκανα..αυτο ειναι το θεμα δεν δραει η αγωγη εχω αλλαξει 3 αγωγες..θα τον πω για αυτο το χαπι π με ειπες..εσενα σου περασε? Και πως εσενα?

----------


## nick190813

> Και εγω τα ιδια εχω κανει απειρες εξετασεις παθολογικες μεχρι και για aids εκανα..αυτο ειναι το θεμα δεν δραει η αγωγη εχω αλλαξει 3 αγωγες..θα τον πω για αυτο το χαπι π με ειπες..εσενα σου περασε? Και πως εσενα?


αγωγη,διατροφη,γυμναστικη ε και ερωτευτηκα και μ φυγανε ολα...αφου σκεψου εφτυνα αιμα και δεν με ενιαζε μετα ουτε για εξετασεις :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xristoforos28

Ελα ρε φιλε μου δινεις ελπιδες μ αυτα π με λες..την αγωγη τν παιρνεις ακομα? Αντρασ δν εισαι σωστα?η γυναικα

----------


## nick190813

> Ελα ρε φιλε μου δινεις ελπιδες μ αυτα π με λες..την αγωγη τν παιρνεις ακομα? Αντρασ δν εισαι σωστα?η γυναικα


ε αντρας ρε φιλε ειπαμε!!!!και μονο π το ανεφερες με προσβαλεις

την αγωγη μονο για κανα 4μηνο την ειχα πηρα

----------


## xristoforos28

Δεν το πα για να σε προσβαλω απλως εδω μεσα με τα ψευδωνυμα μπερδευεσαι..μπραβο σου παντως ελπιζω να μ περασει κ εμενα..γιατι μπαινετε ακομα στο φορυμ οπως κ ενασ αλλος π μιλουσαμε και δεν το αφηνετε τελειως πισω το θεμα αφου ειστε μια χαρα ?

----------


## xristoforos28

Εγω πχ αν ενοιωθα καλα παλι και εβρισκα τν ευατο μου δεν θα ηθελα.να ξανακουσω για ψυχικες ασθενειες

----------


## nick190813

> Δεν το πα για να σε προσβαλω απλως εδω μεσα με τα ψευδωνυμα μπερδευεσαι..μπραβο σου παντως ελπιζω να μ περασει κ εμενα..γιατι μπαινετε ακομα στο φορυμ οπως κ ενασ αλλος π μιλουσαμε και δεν το αφηνετε τελειως πισω το θεμα αφου ειστε μια χαρα ?


γτ μετα απο αυτο με τα ναρκωτικα που ρουφαγα επαθα κατι αλλο..
τωρα ειμαι καλα..
απλως μερικες φορες μ αρεσει να βοηθαω τους αλλους

----------


## xristoforos28

Τι επαθες αν επιτρεπεται?

----------


## nick190813

> Τι επαθες αν επιτρεπεται?


ειχα παρανοικες σκεψεις....αστο...αχταρμας ηταν το μυαλο μ....νομιζα οτι μ παρακολουθουσαν

----------


## xristoforos28

Αρα ψυχωση?

----------


## nick190813

> Αρα ψυχωση?


ε ας πουμε ελαφρυα

----------


## xristoforos28

Αρα απο γαδ μπορει καποιος να παει στν ψυχωση με αυτα π με λες

----------


## nick190813

> Αρα απο γαδ μπορει καποιος να παει στν ψυχωση με αυτα π με λες


τι λες ρε φιλε.....οχι....

εγω επινα 1 γραμαριο κοκακινη ανα 3 μερες...και 2-3 μερες την εβδομαδα ψυχοτροππικα ναρκωτικα...ειμουν καθε μερα σε παρτυ....και τονους αλκοολ π πινω ακομα βεβαια αλκοολ.....
ε αμα τα κανεις αυτα λογικο και επομενο

----------


## xristoforos28

Katalava. Kai twra eisai komple.dld?

----------


## nick190813

> Katalava. Kai twra eisai komple.dld?


ναι μια χαρα

----------


## anxious4ever

ΔΕΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΓΑΔ..
εχω γαδ..κ δεν επαθα ποτε ψυχωση..ολα οσα αναφερεις ειναι συμπτωματα γαδ.
πιθανον το φαρμακο κ αυτο δε σε πιανει, οταν δεν μας πιανουν τα φαρμακα..κανουν συνδυασμους,τα λεγομενα κοκτειλ..εχω παρει κ γω κοκτειλ για λιγο καιρο, ladose το πρωι κ remeron το βραδι κ ηρεμησα..
πλεον με πιανουν οι χαμηελς δοσεις αντικαταθλιπτικων κ τωρα παινρω μονο 75 mg effexor κ πεταω..ισορροπησα εντελως.
θα δεις τι θα σου πει ο γιατρος για φαρμακα..
εχω κανει αγχωδη διαταραχη 7 φορες κ τις 7 ενιωθα οτι θα ρελλαθω κ οτι θα παθω ψυχωση,αποπραγματοποιηση στο φουλ, αχταρμας το κεφαλι σαν πουρες, νομιζαο τι θα μεινω για παντα ετσι κ θα παθω ψυχωση..τελικα ποτε δεν επαθα τιποτα.
η ψυχωση εμφανιζεται μονη της οπως σου ειπε κ η boo.. κ αυτος που την παθαινει δεν φοβαται μη την παθει, απλα συμβαινει..οποτε αραξε..εμπιστευσου τον γαιτρο σου..
η γαδ δημιουργει συναιασθηματα, χαους, στρες, τρεμουλες, αποσυντονισμενη σκεψη, αγωνια, τρομο, φοβο συνεχομενα ολα..τσιτα για 24 ωρες! μεσα σου γινεται πολεμος, νιωθεις ξοφλημενος, αρχιζεις κ αποσυρεσαι κ δεν αντεχεις να κανεις τιποτα..ουτε τηλεοραση δεν μπορεις να δεις, δεν μπορεις να συγκεντρωθεις! μεχρι κ θολα βλεπεις απο το πολυ στρες..
ειναι ατιμη..αλλα περναει κ θεραπευεται..πριν 2 μηνες δες τα μνμτα μου τι εγραφα! ειχα μουρλαθει...ειχα ανησυχησει υπερβολικα κ καθε φορα νιωθω τα ιδια κ τα ιδια..κ καθε φορα τους ζαλιζω ολους με τα ιδια κ τα ιδια σαν να ναι η πρωτη φορα...
κανε υπομονη..θα συνελθεις αρκει να βρεθει το σωστο ατνικαταθλιπτικο! 
πες ηλικια κ φυλο..ασχολια?δουλεια υπαρχει??

----------


## pink floyd

Εχω γαδ κ καταθλιψη,εχω τους ιδιους φοβους με εσενα!κ ο νευρολογος κ ο ψυχολογος μου ειπαν οτι δεν προκειται να παθω ψυχωση!απο τι εχω καταλαβει οσοι εχουμε γαδ εχουμε τον φοβο της τρελλας!οποτε προσπαθησε να χαλαρωσεις κ να μην το σκεφτεσαι!το ξερω οτι ειναι δυσκολο αλλα πρεπει να προσπαθησεις!!και μην ψαχνεις στο ιντερνετ γιατι πραγματικα θα τρελαθεις!!σε πληροφορω απο την ημερα που το σταματησα αισθανομαι λιγο καλυτερα!

----------


## anxious4ever

α κ μπαινουμε εδω ακομα παρολλο που νιωθουμε καλα καποιοι, να βοηθαμε, να ακουμε τους αλλους κ επισης επειδη εγω πασχω χρονια απο αυτο..παντα ειμαι σε επιφυλακη...κ αν ξανασυμβει??

----------


## anxious4ever

> Εχω γαδ κ καταθλιψη,εχω τους ιδιους φοβους με εσενα!κ ο νευρολογος κ ο ψυχολογος μου ειπαν οτι δεν προκειται να παθω ψυχωση!απο τι εχω καταλαβει οσοι εχουμε γαδ εχουμε τον φοβο της τρελλας!οποτε προσπαθησε να χαλαρωσεις κ να μην το σκεφτεσαι!το ξερω οτι ειναι δυσκολο αλλα πρεπει να προσπαθησεις!!και μην ψαχνεις στο ιντερνετ γιατι πραγματικα θα τρελαθεις!!σε πληροφορω απο την ημερα που το σταματησα αισθανομαι λιγο καλυτερα!


παιδια οταν ειμαι χαλια..η παει να με πιασει η γαδ..νταξ..το καταλαβαινω επειδη ξεκιναω να αναζητω στο νετ για ψυχωσεις...κ οσο διαβαζω τοσο παθαινω γαδ..γινομαι πουλ χειροτερα κ τελος φτανω στον γιατρο με μαυρα χαλια...
ξερω ιεναι δυσκολο να το κοψεις γτ παντα ψαχνεις επιβεβαιωση, ομως τελικα ειναι φαυλος κυκλος κ δεν βοηθαει πουθενα..
θελει μονο ψυχραιμια κ υπομονη να περασει η γριππη του μυαλου, ετσι τη λεω εγω..
φαρμακακι, αναπαυση, βολτουλες, υπομονη,θετικες παρεες, θετικα βιβλια, θετικες ταινιες..οχι θρυλερ..οχι σε ο.τιδηποτε δημιουργει τρομο..
βλεπε δαιφημισεις κ ακου χαρουμενες μουσικες..κ τυπικοτητα στο φαρμακο κ στον γαιτρο..
ψυχοθεραπεια επισης ευεργετικη..λαδακι λεβαντας να καις στο σπιτι, αναπνοες, γιογκα απο youtube..κ τετοια..δλδ δωσε στον εαυτο σου α υτο που ζηταει..ειναι στην τσιτα? τοτε δωσε του χαλαρωση κ οχι ιντερνετ κ ψυχωσεις.

----------


## pink floyd

> παιδια οταν ειμαι χαλια..η παει να με πιασει η γαδ..νταξ..το καταλαβαινω επειδη ξεκιναω να αναζητω στο νετ για ψυχωσεις...κ οσο διαβαζω τοσο παθαινω γαδ..γινομαι πουλ χειροτερα κ τελος φτανω στον γιατρο με μαυρα χαλια...
> ξερω ιεναι δυσκολο να το κοψεις γτ παντα ψαχνεις επιβεβαιωση, ομως τελικα ειναι φαυλος κυκλος κ δεν βοηθαει πουθενα..
> θελει μονο ψυχραιμια κ υπομονη να περασει η γριππη του μυαλου, ετσι τη λεω εγω..
> φαρμακακι, αναπαυση, βολτουλες, υπομονη,θετικες παρεες, θετικα βιβλια, θετικες ταινιες..οχι θρυλερ..οχι σε ο.τιδηποτε δημιουργει τρομο..
> βλεπε δαιφημισεις κ ακου χαρουμενες μουσικες..κ τυπικοτητα στο φαρμακο κ στον γαιτρο..
> ψυχοθεραπεια επισης ευεργετικη..λαδακι λεβαντας να καις στο σπιτι, αναπνοες, γιογκα απο youtube..κ τετοια..δλδ δωσε στον εαυτο σου α υτο που ζηταει..ειναι στην τσιτα? τοτε δωσε του χαλαρωση κ οχι ιντερνετ κ ψυχωσεις.


Εγω κολλησα πιο πολυ με την ψυχωση λογω του αδερφου μου αλλα μετα σκεφτηκα οτι αν ειναι να το παθω στην τελικη δεν μπορω να κανω κατι να το αλλαξω γι αυτο σταματησα να ψαχνομαι!την τελευταια φορα που πηγα να παθω κριση πηρα τηλ εναν φιλο κ ξεκολλησα απο την ιδεα κ γελασα με αυτα που ελεγε!εμενα αυτο με βοηθαει να μιλαω εκεινη την στηγμη!παντως ο ψυχολογος μου ειπε να παω σε ομαδα γιογκα!το σκεφτομαι γιατι ειναι κ λιγο ασχημα τα οικονομικα μου!

----------


## pink floyd

> Ναι περνω xanax περνω και αγωγη με αντικαταθλιπτικα μεχρι και αντιψυχωτικα.εχω παρει και τιποτα..και εσυ γαδ εχεις?


τα αντιψυχωτικα δεν σε βοηθησαν??εγω παιρνω μισο etipian κ απο τις πρωτες μερες ειδα διαφορα στο αγχος!μονο που κοιμαμαι αρκετα κ βλεπω εντονα ονειρα!

----------


## xristoforos28

Etiapin???αυτο το δινουμε στον παππου μου οταν τον πιανει καμια κριση και λεει οτι να ναι..εχει 3 εγκεφαλικα και ειναι καθηλωμενος στο κρεβατι..πρεπει να ειναι πολυ βαρυ..λες να παρω και εγω κανενα απο του παππου?

----------


## pink floyd

> Etiapin???αυτο το δινουμε στον παππου μου οταν τον πιανει καμια κριση και λεει οτι να ναι..εχει 3 εγκεφαλικα και ειναι καθηλωμενος στο κρεβατι..πρεπει να ειναι πολυ βαρυ..λες να παρω και εγω κανενα απο του παππου?


οχι παιδι μου!!!δεν θα παρεις κανενα φαρμακο μονος σου,παντα με την συμβουλη του γιατρου!δεν ξερω αν ειναι βαρυ αλλα σε μενα επιασε!!

----------


## anxious4ever

εμενα μου εδωσε λυρικα κ ενω το φοβομουν..κ επρηξα το φορουμ στις ερωτησεις..το πηρα σε χαμηλη δοση για 1 μηνα κ ηρεμησα απο την 4η κιολας μερα..αντι για ζαναξ δλδ μου εδωσε ως συνοδευτικο μαζι με το εφεξορ , λυρικα..μια χαρα φαρμακακι..δεν μου κανε εξαρτηση,ουτε ειχα οποιαδηποτε παρενεργεια...σταματησα να εχω στρες κ δεν καταλαβα την αλλαγη απο λαντοζ σε εφεξορ..
το εκοψα με συμβουλη γιατρου μολις με επιασε το εφεξορ κ τωρα εχω μεινει μονο με το εφεξορ κ ειμαι μια χαρα..

----------


## pink floyd

> εμενα μου εδωσε λυρικα κ ενω το φοβομουν..κ επρηξα το φορουμ στις ερωτησεις..το πηρα σε χαμηλη δοση για 1 μηνα κ ηρεμησα απο την 4η κιολας μερα..αντι για ζαναξ δλδ μου εδωσε ως συνοδευτικο μαζι με το εφεξορ , λυρικα..μια χαρα φαρμακακι..δεν μου κανε εξαρτηση,ουτε ειχα οποιαδηποτε παρενεργεια...σταματησα να εχω στρες κ δεν καταλαβα την αλλαγη απο λαντοζ σε εφεξορ..
> το εκοψα με συμβουλη γιατρου μολις με επιασε το εφεξορ κ τωρα εχω μεινει μονο με το εφεξορ κ ειμαι μια χαρα..


Το κοψες σε ενα μηνα??ο νευρολογος μου ειπε οτι θα το κοψω μετα απο ενα χρονο και αν,πολυ δεν ειναι?

----------


## anxious4ever

αναλογα τι εχιε ο καθενας κ ποσο το εχει..
εμενα μου πε οτι αντικαθιστα το ζαναξ..δεν ηθελε να παιρνω ζαναξ...ηθελε να παιρνω κατι που δεν κανει εξαρτηση...ομως εχω μια ιδιατεροτητα οπως μου εχει πει...
ενω εχω πολλη σοβαρη ΓΑΔ..οπως αυτος εχει κρινει..δηλαδη παραλυω εντελως οταν με πιανει κ εχω τρομερα εντονη αποπραγματοποιηση κ φαντασου οτι οταν με πιανει η γαδ, τα σταματαω ολα κ πεφτω στο κρεβατι κ τρεμω συνεχομενα, βαρανε τα δοντια μου δλδ, χανω κιλα δεν τρωω κλπ..παραυτα με πιανουν μετα απο 40 μερες οι χαμηλες δοσεις αντικαταθλιπτικων..ετσι μου εχει πει.. κ οντως..πχ λυρικα πολυ χαμηλη δοση πηρα, εφεξορ επισης αρχικη δοση..
πιθανον επειδη κανω κ ψυχοθεραπεια μαζι ..ξερω γω??
το πηρα 1 μηνα κ 5 μερες το λυρικα περιπου..μετα μου ειπε κοψε το βραδινο κ οταν νιωσεις εσυ ετοιμη κοψε το πρωινο..το εκοψα λοιπον ετσι οπως μου ειπε κ δεν επαθα τιποτα..ολα οκ.

----------


## anxious4ever

νομιζω ειναι θεμα οργανισμου ολα αυτα..δλδ οι δοσεις κλπ...κ οχι θεμα σοβαροτητας της καταστασης..γιατι αν δεις την ΓΑΔ μου θα δεις ενα φαντασμα..εναν ανθρωπο που καταρρεει...δεν υπαρχει αυτο που ζω!! απλα δεν υπαρχει ειναι τρομερα βαρυ το στρες μου!! δεν κοιμαμαι καθολου δεν πινω ουτε νερο κ τρεμω συνεχομενα για μηνες!

----------


## xristoforos28

Anxiouς ειμαι αντρας 28 χρονων ..δουλεια οχι δεν υπαρχει και να υπηρχε δεν μπορω να δουλεψω ετσι πως ειμαι σχεδον 2 χρονια ειμαι ετσι τοσο χαλια αλλα απο μικρος το ειχα 16..αλλα μια χαρα ημουν απλως ειχα λιγο αγχος παντα αλλα δν μ διημοργουσε προβλημα..ο γιατρος με λεει και εχω και μετρια καταθλιψη μαζι με γαδ οτι απο τι γαδ μου το γυρισε σε καταθλιψη επειδη το αφησα χρονια χωρις θεραπεια

----------


## pink floyd

> αναλογα τι εχιε ο καθενας κ ποσο το εχει..
> εμενα μου πε οτι αντικαθιστα το ζαναξ..δεν ηθελε να παιρνω ζαναξ...ηθελε να παιρνω κατι που δεν κανει εξαρτηση...ομως εχω μια ιδιατεροτητα οπως μου εχει πει...
> ενω εχω πολλη σοβαρη ΓΑΔ..οπως αυτος εχει κρινει..δηλαδη παραλυω εντελως οταν με πιανει κ εχω τρομερα εντονη αποπραγματοποιηση κ φαντασου οτι οταν με πιανει η γαδ, τα σταματαω ολα κ πεφτω στο κρεβατι κ τρεμω συνεχομενα, βαρανε τα δοντια μου δλδ, χανω κιλα δεν τρωω κλπ..παραυτα με πιανουν μετα απο 40 μερες οι χαμηλες δοσεις αντικαταθλιπτικων..ετσι μου εχει πει.. κ οντως..πχ λυρικα πολυ χαμηλη δοση πηρα, εφεξορ επισης αρχικη δοση..
> πιθανον επειδη κανω κ ψυχοθεραπεια μαζι ..ξερω γω??
> το πηρα 1 μηνα κ 5 μερες το λυρικα περιπου..μετα μου ειπε κοψε το βραδινο κ οταν νιωσεις εσυ ετοιμη κοψε το πρωινο..το εκοψα λοιπον ετσι οπως μου ειπε κ δεν επαθα τιποτα..ολα οκ.


Εμενα μου δωσε κατευθειαν αντιψυχωτικο,μισο παιρνω το μεσημερι μονο κ το αντικαταθλιπτικο ολοκληρο!την αλλη φορα που θα παω θα τον ρωτησω!

----------


## anxious4ever

αχ καλε μου..σε νιωθω απολυτα!
εγω κανω μειχονα καταθλιπτικα..μιλαμε για απολυτη φρικη..
κ εγω το εχω απο 17 χρονων..αλλα με μεγαλες περιοδους οπου ειμαι εντελως καλα..τελεια θα ελεγα..
κανω ομως υποτροπες οποτε τωρα μου ειπε οτι παμε για 5 χρονια αρχικα χρησης αντικαταθλιπτικου κ βλεπουμε αν θα το ξανακοψω..δεν με πειραζει οκ..
εγω πσιτευω οτι απλαδεν εχει ακομα βρεθει το φαρμακο σου..αυτο που ειναι για σενα..
τωρα που εκανες την εξεταση DNA..ποτε βγαινουν τα αποτελεσματα?τι εχεις παρει απο αντικαταθλιπτικο?

----------


## anxious4ever

> Εμενα μου δωσε κατευθειαν αντιψυχωτικο,μισο παιρνω το μεσημερι μονο κ το αντικαταθλιπτικο ολοκληρο!την αλλη φορα που θα παω θα τον ρωτησω!


μην επηρρεαζεσαι απο εμενα...κ καθε οργανισμος διαφορετικος..+ παιζει ρολο η ηλικια..το τι κανεις στην ζωη σου, το περιβαλλον κλπ..δλδ αν παιρνεις χαπι κ εχεις ενα περιβαλλον πιεστικο κ σε παει πισω το χαπι δεν κανει τιποτα...επισης αν παιρνεις χαπι χωρις ψυχοθεραπεια επισης μερικες φορες μπορει κ να μην κανει πολλα..
γενικα παιζουν πολλα ρολο..οπως επισης κ η τακτικη που ακολουθει ο καθε γιατρος..

----------


## xristoforos28

Εγω εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα αλλα τιποτα και ρισπερνταλ επερνα μεχρι 3 mg tn μερα δοση π ειναι για σχιζοφρενεια αλλα τιποτα απλως κοιμομουν σαν ζωο για βδομαδες δεν ειχα στρεσ αλλα ημουν τελειως αλλου στα χαμενα..τωρα ο καινουριος γιατρος με προτεινε μια εξεταση dna την εκανα και περιμενω τν παρασκευη τα αποτελεσματα αντε να δουμε..μ αυτην τν εξεταση λεει θα βρουμε το σωστο φαρμακο βεβαια εδωσα ενα 800 ε μακαρι να κανει δουλεια γιατι μετα δεν ξερω τ αλλο να κανω

----------


## anxious4ever

εκανες σωστα! μια χαρα! θα βρεθει η ουσια που χρειαζεται για εσενα..χαλαλι τα λεφτα!!
νομιζω πως ναι δεν εχει βρεθει ο καταλληλος συνδυασμος.
παντως μη φρικαρεις..σκεψου οτι απο το στρες κανεις μας δεν τρελλαθηκε..εχεις δει πουθενα να λεει καποιος , " πωπω επαθα ψυχωση απο το πολυ στρες?"...οχι!
το μονο που κανει ειναι να σε τρομοκρατει..να σου κανει κατι παραπανω απο αυτο που εχεις δεν γινεται..αν ηταν θα το ειχες ηδη παθει...αυτα φαινονται κ απο μικρες ηλικιες συνηθως!

----------


## anxious4ever

μονο ρισπερνταλ εχει παρει?ladose?efexor? δλδ SSRI δεν εχεις παρει ποτε?ζολοφτ?κ τετοια?
λυρικα?

----------


## pink floyd

> Εγω εχω δοκιμασει τα παντα αλλα τιποτα και ρισπερνταλ επερνα μεχρι 3 mg tn μερα δοση π ειναι για σχιζοφρενεια αλλα τιποτα απλως κοιμομουν σαν ζωο για βδομαδες δεν ειχα στρεσ αλλα ημουν τελειως αλλου στα χαμενα..τωρα ο καινουριος γιατρος με προτεινε μια εξεταση dna την εκανα και περιμενω τν παρασκευη τα αποτελεσματα αντε να δουμε..μ αυτην τν εξεταση λεει θα βρουμε το σωστο φαρμακο βεβαια εδωσα ενα 800 ε μακαρι να κανει δουλεια γιατι μετα δεν ξερω τ αλλο να κανω


Ρε αγορι μου δεν ξερω ακριβως την κατασταση σου αλλα πρεπει και εσυ να βοηθησεις λιγο τον εαυτο σου!κ εγω με τα φαρμακα μου κολλησε μια ιδεα κ πηγα να παθω κριση!τα φαρμακα δεν κανουν θαυματα,μιπως πρεπει να αλλαξεις κ εσυ καποια πραγματα στην ζωη σου?

----------


## nick190813

χριστοφορε αθληση κανεις καθολου?

----------


## xristoforos28

Εχω παρει απο ssrs/ssri enlift.solben.cybalta.bespar xanan apo anxolutika kai apo antipsyxwtika risperdal.seroguel xr 50..ψυχοθεραπεια εκανα κανα 2 μηνο 1 φορα τν βδομαδα αλλα δεν ειδα αποτελεσμα κ σταματησα γτ δεν ειχα και τν οικονομικη δυνατοτητα να δινω καθε βδομαδα 60 ε..δλδ αυτη η ασθενεια δν φευγει ποτε τελειως απο οτι καταλαβα απλως μια εισαι καλα μια οχι?

----------


## anxious4ever

η ασθενεια δεν φευγει ποτε, αν εχεις γαδ..εχεις τελος..αλλα μαθαινεις να την διαχειριζεσαι σωστα κ με την θεραπεια σου κ με την ψυχοθεραπεια..
επισης πιστευω οτι σταματησες νωρις ψυχοθεραπεια...δεν προλάβες καν να δεθεις με τον ψυχοθεραπευτη ή τουλαχιστον να τριφτεις λιγο μαζι του..επισης υπαρχουν θεραπευτες επισης πιο φτηνοι..εγω κανω με 20 ευρω την φορα..αλλα καθε 15 μερες κ επικοινωνια επισης μεσω τηλ.
ψαξτο λιγο..
επισης αν δεν εχεις κινητρα δεν περναει ευκολα..
πρεπει να βαλεις εναν στοχο η κατιτις..μια δραστηριοτητα κ ας νιωθεις χαλια..
εγω πχ καταρρεω αλλα προσπαθω να κανω τις δουλειες σπιτιου, να κανω κατι τελος παντων καθημερινα..κ ας τρεμω τοσο πολυ.
εχεις παρει η αληθεια ειναι πολλα φαρμακα....ειχες παντα ενα γιατρο?
μηπως να αλλαζες κ γιατρο?μηπως δεν το αντιμετωπιζει κ σωστα?
κανεις καποια ασκηση?με την ασκηση ανεβαινει η σεροτονινη κ βοηθαει τα χαπια να παρουν μπρος..πχ περπατημα καθημερινο..
επισης απο διατροφη?
μπανανες, μαγνησιο βιταμινες b ανεβαζουν την σεροτονινη.

----------


## xristoforos28

Ε οχι δεν αθλουμε. τωρα ξεκινησα κανω ποδηλατο π κ π αλλα με το ζορι γενικα κ πριν το παθω ειμαι λιγο τεμπελης και νωχελικος δεν ημουν ποτε δραστηριος πολυ..μ αρεζε να κοιμαμαι πολλες ωρες απλως παλια ενοιωθα καλα με τν ευατο μου..

----------


## nick190813

> *η ασθενεια δεν φευγει ποτε, αν εχεις γαδ.*.εχεις τελος..αλλα μαθαινεις να την διαχειριζεσαι σωστα κ με την θεραπεια σου κ με την ψυχοθεραπεια..
> επισης πιστευω οτι σταματησες νωρις ψυχοθεραπεια...δεν προλάβες καν να δεθεις με τον ψυχοθεραπευτη ή τουλαχιστον να τριφτεις λιγο μαζι του..επισης υπαρχουν θεραπευτες επισης πιο φτηνοι..εγω κανω με 20 ευρω την φορα..αλλα καθε 15 μερες κ επικοινωνια επισης μεσω τηλ.
> ψαξτο λιγο..
> επισης αν δεν εχεις κινητρα δεν περναει ευκολα..
> πρεπει να βαλεις εναν στοχο η κατιτις..μια δραστηριοτητα κ ας νιωθεις χαλια..
> εγω πχ καταρρεω αλλα προσπαθω να κανω τις δουλειες σπιτιου, να κανω κατι τελος παντων καθημερινα..κ ας τρεμω τοσο πολυ.
> εχεις παρει η αληθεια ειναι πολλα φαρμακα....ειχες παντα ενα γιατρο?
> μηπως να αλλαζες κ γιατρο?μηπως δεν το αντιμετωπιζει κ σωστα?
> κανεις καποια ασκηση?με την ασκηση ανεβαινει η σεροτονινη κ βοηθαει τα χαπια να παρουν μπρος..πχ περπατημα καθημερινο..
> ...



τεραστιο λαθος και βεβαια φευγει ανξιους...
ειχα εγω και μου εφυγε ....τελειως εδω και χρονια

----------


## anxious4ever

η γαδ εχει εξαρσεις κ υφεσεις....αυτο ειναι! αυτο εγω ζω 20 χρονια τωρα.....αλλα εχω μεγαλα πολυ μεγαλα διαστηματα που ειμαι εντελως καλα.

----------


## nick190813

> η γαδ εχει εξαρσεις κ υφεσεις....αυτο ειναι! αυτο εγω ζω 20 χρονια τωρα.....αλλα εχω μεγαλα πολυ μεγαλα διαστηματα που ειμαι εντελως καλα.


σε εσενα λειτουργει ετσι...

σε εμενα εχει φυγει τελειως

----------


## anxious4ever

> τεραστιο λαθος και βεβαια φευγει ανξιους...
> ειχα εγω και μου εφυγε ....τελειως εδω και χρονια


ναι κ γω δεν το ειχα για 7-8 χρονια περιπου..τελικα μετα μου εδειξε οτι ειναι ακομα εδω..χααχαχα!!!

----------


## anxious4ever

οταν μου εφυγε κ δεν το ειχα για 8 χρονια..ενιωσα πως δεν θα ξαναρθει..σε μενα παντως ξαναρθε..την πυροδοτουν καποια ασχημα γεγονοτα...
εγω πιστευω ετσι?δεν ειμαι κ επιστημονας!!! ας μιλησει καλυτερα κανας γιατρος.

----------


## nick190813

> ναι κ γω δεν το ειχα για 7-8 χρονια περιπου..τελικα μετα μου εδειξε οτι ειναι ακομα εδω..χααχαχα!!!


αφου τα χουμε πει ρε ανξιους εισαι περιπτωσαρα γι αυτο χααχχαχα :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anxious4ever

> Ε οχι δεν αθλουμε. τωρα ξεκινησα κανω ποδηλατο π κ π αλλα με το ζορι γενικα κ πριν το παθω ειμαι λιγο τεμπελης και νωχελικος δεν ημουν ποτε δραστηριος πολυ..μ αρεζε να κοιμαμαι πολλες ωρες απλως παλια ενοιωθα καλα με τν ευατο μου..


θελει ασκηση ρε..να οξυγωνονεται ο εγκεφαλος κ να αιματωνεται..κανε πιο συχνα ποδηλατο.

----------


## nick190813

> οταν μου εφυγε κ δεν το ειχα για 8 χρονια..ενιωσα πως δεν θα ξαναρθει..σε μενα παντως ξαναρθε..την πυροδοτουν καποια ασχημα γεγονοτα...
> εγω πιστευω ετσι?δεν ειμαι κ επιστημονας!!! *ας μιλησει καλυτερα κανας γιατρος*.




ε μιλησα ,σου ειπα φευγει :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anxious4ever

> αφου τα χουμε πει ρε ανξιους εισαι περιπτωσαρα γι αυτο χααχχαχα


ρε πεθανε ο πατερας μου...τι ηθελες να κανει η γαδ??να κοιμηθει???χααχ! 
δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση....καταρχην ειναι κ θεμα ιδιοδυγκρασιας..αν εισαι αγχωτικος..εισαι για ολη σου τη ζωη...μολις συμβει ξανα κανα περιεργο..νταξ...δεν νομιζω οτι δεν θα με ξαναπιασει.

----------


## anxious4ever

> ε μιλησα ,σου ειπα φευγει


ελα ρε DOC ! doc απο τα LIDL..ΧΑΑΧΑΧ!
για πες..ποσα χρονια εχει να σε πιασει κ ποσο χρονων εισαι θυμισε μου.

----------


## nick190813

> ρε πεθανε ο πατερας μου...τι ηθελες να κανει η γαδ??να κοιμηθει???χααχ! 
> δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση....καταρχην ειναι κ θεμα ιδιοδυγκρασιας..αν εισαι αγχωτικος..εισαι για ολη σου τη ζωη...μολις συμβει ξανα κανα περιεργο..νταξ...δεν νομιζω οτι δεν θα με ξαναπιασει.


θα σου στειλω εγω ενα φιλακι και δεν θα σε ξαναπιασει :Stick Out Tongue: 

ενταξει παραεθσαθ αγχωτικη τοτε.....πρεπει να μαθεις να ελεγχεις το αγχος στην ζωη σου....κανα διαλογισμο κανεις?

----------


## xristoforos28

Μαλλον κ εγω το ειχα απο τα 16 μου πρεπει να επαθα οταν πεθανε ο μπαμπας μου..αλλα μετα ημουν καλα.και τωρα στα 26 μου βγηκε παλι μετα απο εναν χωρισμο π ειχα..κ απο οτι καταλαβα αυτη τν φορα βγηκε πιο δυνατα με κρισεις πανικου και αισθημα τρελας τοτε στα 16 δεν ειχα πανικους μονο εντονο αγχος βεβαια τοτε ημουν κ μικρος δεν ειχα ιδεα απο ψυχικες ασθενειες..δλδ οσο παει βγαινει κ χειροτερα?

----------


## nick190813

> ελα ρε DOC ! doc απο τα LIDL..ΧΑΑΧΑΧ!
> για πες..ποσα χρονια εχει να σε πιασει κ ποσο χρονων εισαι θυμισε μου.


doctor love φωναζε με :Cool: 

μια φορα με επιασε στα 18 και τωρα ειμαι 25

----------


## xristoforos28

Anxious εχω αλλαξει 3 γιατρους δεν ξερω αρχιζω κ πιστευω με τοσα φαρμακα επαθα ζημια στν εγκεφαλο χαζεψα που λενε...ειμαι στα χαμενα τελειως

----------


## pink floyd

Θα συμφωνησω με την anxious!δεν νομιζω οτι φευγει ειναι παντα εκει!οταν η ζωη μας κυλαει ομαλα νομιζουμε οτι το χουμε ξεπερασει με το πρωτο στραβοπατημα ομως θα παρουσιαστει!το θεμα ειναι να μπορουμε να το διαχειριστουμε.

----------


## anxious4ever

> Μαλλον κ εγω το ειχα απο τα 16 μου πρεπει να επαθα οταν πεθανε ο μπαμπας μου..αλλα μετα ημουν καλα.και τωρα στα 26 μου βγηκε παλι μετα απο εναν χωρισμο π ειχα..κ απο οτι καταλαβα αυτη τν φορα βγηκε πιο δυνατα με κρισεις πανικου και αισθημα τρελας τοτε στα 16 δεν ειχα πανικους μονο εντονο αγχος βεβαια τοτε ημουν κ μικρος δεν ειχα ιδεα απο ψυχικες ασθενειες..δλδ οσο παει βγαινει κ χειροτερα?


κοιτα..εμενα στην αρχη στα 17 συνεβει χωρις καποιον ιδιατερο λογο..εντελως στο ξεκουδουνο..με τρομερες κρισεις πανικου που κατεληξα με κλινικη καταθλιψαρα κ νοσηλευθηκα..
τελικα με εσωσε η σκετη ψυχοθεραπεια..μετα στα 25 απο χωρισμο, μετα ομως ειχε αλλη μορφη..ειχα αισθημα τρελλας κ αποπραγματοποιηση κ οχι κρισεις πανικου, οταν ρωτησα τον γιατρο γιατι αλλαξε μου ειπε , επειδη αλλαζουμε κ εμεις οι ιδιοι, αποκταμε αλλες ανοχες..αλαζουν κ οι αντιδρασεις μας κ η ανοχη μας στο στρες, μετα τελος...συνηλθα παλι με σκετη ψυχοθεραπεια κ χωρις φαρμακο..στα 31 πεθανε ο πατερας μου κ μετα το ξαναπαθα παλι με την ιδια μορφη που ηταν στα 25, αποπραγματοποιηση.τρομος,φ ρικη,αισθημα τρελλας...εκει πηρα το πρωτο αντικαταθλιπτικο ladose κ συνηλθα κ απο τοτε..οταν αγχωθω πολυ για κατι..το παθαινω σχεδον καθε ψρονο κ ειμαι 38..τωρα πλεον το ladose σταματησε να με πιανει κ μου εδωσε εφεξορ οπου κ ηρεμησα! κ ευχομαι να μη με ξαναπιασει..ο doc μου ειπε οτι οσο μεγαλωνουμε που το αγχος μας για καθημερινα πραματα γινεται κ μεγαλυτερο, ισως γινει πιο συχνο..ομως κακως σε επηρρεαζουμε γιατι οπως σου ειπα κ παλι ειναι ΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΘΕΜΑ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟΥ κ περιβαλλοντικων παραγοντων κ προσωπικης προσπαθειας..
παντως δεν ειναι κατι τρομερο...κ ουτε κινδυνευεις..αυτο μπορεις να το κρατησεις κ να το σκεφτεσαι συνεχεια? επισης βρε κ κανα αρθρο επικοδομητικο να διαβασεις που να αναφερεται μονο σε ΓΑΔ κ οχι σε ψυχωσεις..
μην αμφισβητεις τον γαιτρο..ξερει αυτος..αν ειχες ψυχωση θα σου το ειχε πει..μη φρικαρεις.

----------


## xristoforos28

Δηλαδη ειμαστε τρελοι για παντα και δεν φευγει ποτε..

----------


## anxious4ever

> doctor love φωναζε με
> 
> μια φορα με επιασε στα 18 και τωρα ειμαι 25


νικ..εισαι μικρος ακομα...αραξε..εχεις δρομο μπροστα σου κ για να σε ξαναπιασει κ για να γινεις και doctor love..καλε μου..αραξε...μιλαει η εμπειρια κ η γριεντζω εδω..χοοχοχ

----------


## anxious4ever

> Δηλαδη ειμαστε τρελοι για παντα και δεν φευγει ποτε..


σου πε κανεις οτι εισαι τρελλος??χαχ!
αφου εχεις την λογικη σου..τι νομιζεις οτι ειναι η λογικη?
ζαχαρο που ανεβαινει ξαφνικα ή πεφτει αναλογα με τα ποσα γλυκα εχεις φαει??
ο εγκεφαλος για να εχει σχιζο...ειναι κατασκευασμενος ετσι..παραγει ντοπαμινη περισσοτερη.

----------


## akis1

> εχω αλλαξει 3 γιατρους δεν ξερω αρχιζω κ πιστευω με τοσα φαρμακα επαθα ζημια στν εγκεφαλο χαζεψα που λενε...ειμαι στα χαμενα τελειως


ta farmaka kurios ta antipsyxosika katastrefoune tin noitikh litourgeia tou eggefalou...! den to lew egw auto... alla epistimones...!!

edw mexri kai ta antikata8liptika makroxronia to idio kanoune... se pio mikro vathmo alla sumvenei... egw pou ta pernw 5-6 xronia sinexia eimai xazemenos kai ksexnaw eukola... 

auta...!

----------


## xristoforos28

Αντε νοσηλευτικες κιολας??πως ηταν η εμπειρια σου?? Δλδ αν απο τα 28 εχω τετοιο αγχος στα 40 θα αποτρελαθω τελειως

----------


## nick190813

> Θα συμφωνησω με την anxious!δεν νομιζω οτι φευγει ειναι παντα εκει!οταν η ζωη μας κυλαει ομαλα νομιζουμε οτι το χουμε ξεπερασει με το πρωτο στραβοπατημα ομως θα παρουσιαστει!το θεμα ειναι να μπορουμε να το διαχειριστουμε.


φευγει ενοειται οτι φευγει

----------


## nick190813

> νικ..εισαι μικρος ακομα...αραξε..εχεις δρομο μπροστα σου κ για να σε ξαναπιασει κ για να γινεις και doctor love..καλε μου..αραξε...μιλαει η εμπειρια κ η γριεντζω εδω..χοοχοχ


γριεντζω? ε οχι και γριεντζω ρε ανξιους ,εγω ξερω μια χαρα λουλουδακι εισαι :Wink:

----------


## anxious4ever

> Αντε νοσηλευτικες κιολας??πως ηταν η εμπειρια σου?? Δλδ αν απο τα 28 εχω τετοιο αγχος στα 40 θα αποτρελαθω τελειως


δεν νοσηλευθηκα επειδη ειχα ΓΑΔ..αλλα επιεδη ειχα κλινικη καταθλιψη..μη μπερδευεσαι..
οκ?
παραλιγο να αυτοκτονησω κοβοντας φλεβα κ με προλαβαν...αστο αυτο..
απο το δρομοκαιτειο εφυγα μονη μου με προτροπη των δικων μου, υπογραφοντας εγω χαρτι κ η μαμα μου οτι ειμαστε υπευθυνες για ο.τιδπητοτε προξενησω στον εαυτο μου..την επομενη μερα απο το εξιτηριο γνωρισα τον θεραπευτη μου με τον οποιο εκανα τρομερη δουλεια κσυνηλθα σε 6 μηνες..
αλλα ειχα βαρβατη καταθλιψαρα κ δεν με επιανε το σεροξατ που μου εδωσαν με τιποτα τοτε.
ρε χαλαρωσε!! ελεος! δλδ πιστευεις οτι επειδη εγω κανω επεισοδια ΓΑΔ (κ σχεδον η μιση υφηλιος) ειμαστε τρελλοι???? ελεος!

----------


## anxious4ever

> γριεντζω? ε οχι και γριεντζω ρε ανξιους ,εγω ξερω μια χαρα λουλουδακι εισαι


ναι αγκιναρα 38 χρονω..

----------


## nick190813

> ναι αγκιναρα 38 χρονω..


η αγκιναρες αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι ζουμερες :Wink: 

ενταξει μικρουλα εισαι ανξιους...δεν εισαι και 50....σε λιγο θα γινεις μιλφακι :Cool:

----------


## xristoforos28

Και.εγω καταθλιψη μαλλον κλινικη με ειπε ο γιατρος πηρα 50 mg solben ( seroxat) kai tpt φοβαμαι γιατι νοιωθω στα χαμενα οπως ειπα τα παιξε το μαυλο μου θελει service hahaj

----------


## anxious4ever

α κ κατι αλλο, η αποδοχη ειναι το πρωτο βημα με το οποιο ξεκιναμε για να γινουμε καλα..αν δεν αποδεχτεις κ δεν σεβαστεις αυτο που συμβαινει (το οποιο ειναι αποτελεσμα εσωτερικης συγκρουσης κ πιεσεων εξωτερικων)...τοτε δεν προκειται ποτε να γινεις καλα..
αν ειχες δλδ ΣΚΛΥΡΗΝΣΗ κατα πλακας..τι θα εκανες?θα επεφτες απο κανα μπαλκονι?
ΓΑΔ εχεις ελεος!!! ολος ο κοσμος εχει..οι περισσοτεροι τουλαχιστον ..εδω στην αθηνα ολοι μπουκωνουν...
εχει γινει ρουτινα πλεον ..αυτο παρατηρω.

----------


## anxious4ever

> Και.εγω καταθλιψη μαλλον κλινικη με ειπε ο γιατρος πηρα 50 mg solben ( seroxat) kai tpt φοβαμαι γιατι νοιωθω στα χαμενα οπως ειπα τα παιξε το μαυλο μου θελει service hahaj


νιωθεις θολωμενο το μυαλο..κ αποπραγματοποιηση πιθανον..κ αυτο ειναι ΓΑΔ.τελος!

----------


## xristoforos28

Δλδ ρε παιδια αμα τα κοψω τα χαπια δεν επανερχεται στα φυσιολογικα του ο εγκεφαλος? Μαλλον απο τα πολλα χαπια μπορει να νοιωθω..υπαρχει περιπτωση τα χαπια να αφησουν μονιμο κουσουρι?

----------


## nick190813

> Δλδ ρε παιδια αμα τα κοψω τα χαπια δεν επανερχεται στα φυσιολογικα του ο εγκεφαλος? Μαλλον απο τα πολλα χαπια μπορει να νοιωθω..υπαρχει περιπτωση τα χαπια να αφησουν μονιμο κουσουρι?


δεν σ αφηνουν μην φοβασαι...συνεχισε την αγωγη μεχρι να γινεις καλα,και μετα σταδιακα θα τα κοψεις

----------


## anxious4ever

κοιτα τι ειχα γραψει πριν λιγο καιρο εδω...για να δεις πως ενιωθα..

τωρα τα εχω πιο περιστασιακα κανα μηνα...ομως εχω περασει την φαση σου 7 φορες!!!!! ναι! οχι 1 οχι 2 αλλα 7!!!
κ τις 2 εχω παρει ladose..τις υπολοιπες σκετη μονο με ψυχοθεραπεια..κοντεψα να φτασω στoν αλλο κοσμο..
τι να πρωτοπω..
αγωνια, πρωινος τρομος,φρικη,συνεχομενο στρες, εμβοες, φοβος, ακαθισια, τσιτα, το μυαλο σαν να το εχει πιασει μια γατα με νυχια,συνεχομενα ετσι 24 ωρες 7 μερες ...κ ερχεται η αποπραγματοποιηση...ω ρε μανα μου γλεντια, χαζεμα, ολα θολα,θολη οραση, μηδεν ηρεμια, ουτε τηλεοραση να μπορεις να δεις,ουτε να φας, ουτε να χεσεις, ουτε να κανεις μπανιο, μπανιο σαν να σε κυνηγαει κατι, τρεμουλες, μουδιασματα, υπνος με σηκωμα απο τις 5 κ να τρεμεις, θλιψη μετα, κλαμα, ταφοπλακα στην ψυχη, σκεψεις, σκεψεις.ολες τεραστιες γιγαντιες,γινονται σαν φιδια..κ συ τρεχεις να σωθεις..απο που?απο σενα τον ιδιο...κ ζητας βοηθεια..πας βολτα, μηδεν ανακουφιση πουθενα,ψαχνεις το κρεβατι σου..μονο εκει μπορεις...κ αν μπορεσεις κ δε σκεφτεις οσο ξαπλωνεις τυχερος θα σαι..
ολες οι αισθησεις στην τσιτα, ακους τα παντα περισσοτερο, φαγητο μηδεν, μηδεν πεινα...φοβος κ παλι θλιψη κ ξανα μανα φοβος κ παλι θλιψη...κ χανεις κιλα, γινεσαι σαν φαντασμα με μαυρους κυκλους..η αποπραγματοποιηση σε κανει να νιωθεις μουρλος για δεσιμο...κ υστερα μπανεις κ διαβαζεις..λες ρε μπας κ μουρλαθηκα αληθεια? κ διαβαζεις κ γινεσαι ακομα χειροτερα..κ ανατριχιασματα κ εμετους απο τον φοβο..κ ξαναμανα τρεμουλα εσωτερικη..
κ σε ρωτανε "κρυωνεις? " οχι δεν κρυωνω ρε μαλακες....στρες εχω..κ οταν το λες σε κοιτανε σαν ΟΥΦΟ..μα καλα λεει ο ενας "γιατι να εχεις τοσο στρες?" ..κ που να εξηγεις ρε φιλε...
αν πεις οτι εχεις γνεικευμενη αγχωδη διαταραχη κ ΙΨΔ..δε παιρνανε για τρελλο..
κ τελικα απλα καθεσαι σπιτι, πας στον γιατρο κ ξεκινας τα χαπακια κ προσευχεσαι να επιζησεις μετα απο ολο αυτο...θυμασαι τις μερες που ησουν καλα κ σου φαινονται απιαστο ονειρο..δεν θυμασαι ΚΑΝ πως ειναι να εισαι καλα...
εχεις χασει την αισθηση του χρονου, της μερας...τι καιρο κανει εξω δεν το βιωνεις....κ κοιτας γυρω σου κ νιωθεις ξενος, σαν να επεσες ξαφνικα απο αλλον πλανητη.....
θες κ αλλα????

----------


## xristoforos28

Τ να πω αντε παιδια.την κανω παω σχολη γιατι.γραφω κιολας εξετασεις να δω πως θα γραψω με τετοιο κεφαλι π νοιωθω αλλα τλπ. See ya!!!

----------


## anxious4ever

δεν κανουν τιποτα τα χαπια..εγω ειμαι τρομερα παραγωγικη..δουλευω σε εταιρια κ διδασκω παραλληλα..τι μαλακιες ειναι αυτες??οτι χαζευουν τα χαπια?εγω χαζευω με το στρες..

----------


## Nefeli28

> Δηλαδη ειμαστε τρελοι για παντα και δεν φευγει ποτε..


Απλα θα ζησεις με αυτο, μαθαινοντας να το διαχειριζεσαι.
Δεν θα φυγει οχι, με την εννοια που το λες. Δεν ειναι ιωση που θα πάρουμε αντιβιωση και θα σκοτωσει το μικρόβιο.
Δεν υπαρχει ιαση σε αυτα.
Υπαρχει ομως τροπος να ζήσουμε ΜΕ αυτα, κανοντας τη ζωη μας λειτουργικη και ανθρώπινη.

----------


## xristoforos28

Malista.ε το διαχειριζουν μεχρι ενα σημειο αλλα τωρα δεν μπορω..οσο παει γινεται και πιο.χειροτερο..υπαρχουν ατομα π λενε πως το ξεπερασαν οπως nick..

----------


## xristoforos28

Anxious ενοιωθα λες και τα εγραφα εγω ετσι ακριβως..ασχημο πραμα τελικα γαδ..

----------


## Nefeli28

Δεν ειπα πως δεν το ξεπερνας.
Ξεπερνω σημαινει προχωρώ καλύτερα χωρις αυτο που εχω να με βασανιζει. Οχι απαραιτητα ίαση.
Επισης ο καθε ανθρωπος ακομα κι αν έχει το ιδιο πανομοιοτυπο πρόβλημα με εναν αλλο, δεν σημαινει οτι θα έχει και την ιδια εξέλιξη.
Προσπάθησε να κανεις ολα οσα σου λεει ο γιατρος.
Διέγραψε τελειως το ψαξιμο στο διαδίκτυο και επικεντρωσου σε σενα.
Εαν εσυ το θελεις, ολα γίνονται.
Και η ζωη σου θα αλλαξει και πολυ καλυτερα θα εισαι, αρκει να το πιστεψεις και να το παλεψεις.
Οχι με γκρίνια. Με αισιοδοξία.
Και στο λεω εγω που καθε λεπτό παλευω με τα τερατα της ιδψ...

----------


## xristoforos28

Malista....

----------


## xristoforos28

Δλδ δεν αφηνει καποιο κουσουρι η γαδ επανερχεται το μαυλο παλι στα κανονικα του και η διαυγεια της σκεψης

----------


## xristoforos28

??,,,,,?...

----------


## Nefeli28

Δουλεύοντας πανω σε αυτο, μια χαρα θα είσαι χωρίς κουσουρια και χωρις αυτά που φαντάζεσαι.
Ολα αυτα θες να τα φανταζεσαι γιατι αυτο ακριβως σου κανει αυτο που εχεις.
Σου δημιουργεί εντυπωσεις που δεν ισχύουν για να αποφορτιζεται καπως το αγχος που εχεις. Και στην ουσια ολο αυτο ειναι φαυλος κυκλος.

----------


## xristoforos28

Δεν νομιζω να τα φανταζομαι ουτε μια συζητηση με την μανα μου μπορω να κανω νοιωθω αποδιοργανομενος δεν δουλευει το μυαλο σαν να μην εχω χαρακτηρα ειναι πρωσοπικοτητα..τλπ ουτε εγω μπορω να καταλαβω τι εχω στα χαμενα τελειως ειμαι..μακαρι να ναι οπως τα λετε εδω στο φορυμ και να γινω οπως πριν

----------


## anxious4ever

> Malista.ε το διαχειριζουν μεχρι ενα σημειο αλλα τωρα δεν μπορω..οσο παει γινεται και πιο.χειροτερο..υπαρχουν ατομα π λενε πως το ξεπερασαν οπως nick..


μα ξεκολλα με αυτο το "ξεπερναω", σημασια δεν εχει να το ξεπερασεις για μια ζωη!! αλλα να ζεις ομορφα κ ηρεμα τη στιγμη σου...προσπαθησε να βρεις εναν τροπο να ηρεμησεις ΑΥΤΟΝ τον καιρο απο αυτο..κ το ενα θα φερει το αλλο..αν το αφησεις πχ χωρις θεραπεια θα παγιωθει!!
εχεις φαγωθει με το αν ξεπερνιεται! με την ιδια λογικη καθε φορα που κοιμαται, ξεπερνιεται ρε συ..
κ γω τωρα που ειμαι καλα ξεπερασμενο το εχω..τωρα αν μου ξανασυμβει σε 1 μηνα, σε 1 χρονο, σε 5 χρονια..δεν θα κατσω να το σκεφτω αυτη τη στιγμη γιατι θα αγχωθω κ αυτο ειναι μια εμμονη η οποια δεν μου χρησιμευει σε κατι.
αν βρεις τη σωστη θεραπεια θα παει μια χαρα κ θα εισαι οκ..μετα σου κοβουν την θεραπεια κανα 2-3 φορες..αν κατα το κοψιμο της θεραπειας δουν οτι κανεις υποτροπη τοτε σημαινει οτι πρεπει να το παρεις περισσοτερα χρονια το χαπι..απλο..
εγω πχ εκανα 3 υποτροπες μετα το κοψιμο της θεραπειας κ τωρα θα το παρω για 5 χρονια..τελος..
τι εννοεις αν ξεπερνιεται? ποιος μπορει να εγγυηθει οτι θα το ξαναπαθεις ή οτι δεν θα το ξαναπαθεις?στρες ειναι..οκ..δεν ειναι πνευμονια, να πεις οτι οκ..αρρωστησα , θα μου βαλουν ενδοφλεβια αντιβιωση κ τελος ..
κ παλι ευαλωτα θα ειναι τα πνευμονια απο κρυωματα κλπ μετα απο μια πνευμονια..
δεν εχεις αποδεχτει καν ολο αυτο κ δεν το εχεις σεβαστει..κ οσο εχιεα υτη τη σταση κανενα χαπι δεν θα σε πιασει...
ενημερωσου, αγαπησε τον εαυτο σου με αυτο που εχεις, γινε δυνατος , κανε ομαδες..μπες κ γνωρισε ατομα που παθαινουν το ιδιο, μιλα γι αυτο..μη ντρεπεσαι..
γαδ ειναι οκ..δεν ειναι AIDS..διαβασε κ κανενα ξενο site..το εχει η μιση υφηλιος οπως προειπα..
κοιτα να βριες τροπο να ηρεμησεις κ μη σκεφτεσαι αν περναει για ολη τη ζωη..μα καλα?μπορει καποιος να εγγυηθει κατι τετοιο?
ειναι κατι πολυ ρευστο ολο αυτο..
μπορεις να σπουδασεις με αυτο, να πιασεις δουλεια να κανεις οικογενεια , να αγαπησεις κ ολα! δεν εισαι αρρωστος...
ελεος

----------


## anxious4ever

να σου πω κ κατι αλλο...οι προβληματισμοι σου αυτοι κ η εμμονη σου σχετικα με τα πραματα κ τις αποριες ,δειχνουν εναν αγχωτικο χαρακτηρα..που ειναι πιθανον να πασχει απο ΓΑΔ απο την εφηβεια..αυτοι οι τυποι κανουν ΓΑΔ..οκ...δεξου το ετσι εισαι..
κ γω πριν 2 μηνες αν δεις ποστς μου θα φρικαρεις, εμπαινα εδω μεσα κ ολο βοηθεια ελεγα κ φοβο κ τρομο κ ολα..τωρα αν σου πω οτι δεν θυμαμαι καν πως ενιωθα, θα το πιστεψεις?
απλα παιρνω ενα χαπι κ τελος..τωρα αν κατσω να σκεφτομαι, θα με ξαναπιασει?κ ποτε θα με ξαναπιασει? κ αν με ξαναπιασει?ουτε εγω η ιδια το ξερω που το εχω παθει 7 φορες μεσα σε 20 χρονια κ εχω κ εμπειρια..δλδ δεν ειμαι πρωταρα..
κ ο Νικ το ξεπερασε κ δεν το εχει..κανεις δεν μπορει να εγγυηθει για τον Νικ οτι δεν θα το ξαναπαθει..ουτε καν ο ιδιος..γιατι τωρα δεν το νιωθει, δεν νιωθει κινδυνο..ειναι απλο..
ποτε δεν ξερεις.

----------


## anxious4ever

> Δεν νομιζω να τα φανταζομαι ουτε μια συζητηση με την μανα μου μπορω να κανω νοιωθω αποδιοργανομενος δεν δουλευει το μυαλο σαν να μην εχω χαρακτηρα ειναι πρωσοπικοτητα..τλπ ουτε εγω μπορω να καταλαβω τι εχω στα χαμενα τελειως ειμαι..μακαρι να ναι οπως τα λετε εδω στο φορυμ και να γινω οπως πριν


αυτο σημαινει στρες, ΠΛΗΡΗΣ ΑΠΟΔΙΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΗ..αυτη ειναι η ασθενεια αυτη, αυτο ειναι η ΓΑΔ.
Μεχρι κ συγκροτημα υπαρχει με ονομα G.A.D. κ ειναι κ Ελληνες..κ εχουν κ μουσικαρες...χαχ!

----------


## anxious4ever

> Δλδ δεν αφηνει καποιο κουσουρι η γαδ επανερχεται το μαυλο παλι στα κανονικα του και η διαυγεια της σκεψης


ΟΧΙ..δεν περανει ποτε..θα εισαι για παντα ετσι μεχρι να πεθανεις!!..μετα θα χαζεψεις πληρως, θα σε πανε σε ιδρυμα κ θα βγαζεις καπνους απο τα αυτια κ την μυτη γιατι θα καιγεται σιγα σιγα ο εγκεφαλος σου..αυτη ειναι η πραγματικη αληθεια κ δεν στη λεμε για να μη φοβηθεις..χααχα!! πλακα κανεις??? τιποτα δεν αφηνει, μολις χαλααρωσεις πραγματικα με το σωστο χαπακι....μετα δεν θα θυμασαι ουτε το password για να ξαναμπεις στο φορουμ...ποσο στοιχημα βαζεις???

----------


## xristoforos28

Makari re su me empsuxwnoun polu ta logia pou les..to maylo m olo m auto asxolhtai oute me tn kopela m thelw n milaw k na vgainw gt dn noiwthw tpt fantasoy san xenh tn vlepw...

----------


## xristoforos28

Ara tha zw me tn anxos ama to xanapathw gt xerw tn euato mou dn tha mporesw na mhn skeftomai....

----------


## anxious4ever

ΑΝ ΒΡΕΘΕΙ Η σωστη θεραπεια δεν θα αγχωνεσαι για ολα αυτα..δεν θα πηγαινει καν το μυαλο σου, θα εχεις φυσιολογικα επιπεδα στρες, τωρα εχεις βαρεσει κοκκινα κ γι αυτο νιωθεις ετσι..πιστεψε μας εμας που το ξερει η καρδουλα μας κ η ψυχη μας..
μετα οταν συνελθεις θα ζεις το τωρα...τελος..μη το αναλυεις κ πολυ.
οντως ετσι ειναι! δεν εχει βρεθει το καταλληλο φαρμακο γι αυτο εισαι ετσι.
κ πεσε με τα μουτρα στην ψυχοθεραπεια επισης.

----------


## pink floyd

> Ara tha zw me tn anxos ama to xanapathw gt xerw tn euato mou dn tha mporesw na mhn skeftomai....


Λοιπον αγορινα παρτο αλλιως!!
Πρωτον αποδεξου το προβλημα σου!
Δευτερον ψαξε να βρεις εναν καλο ψυχολογο να σε βοηθησει να ξεκομπλαρεις!!
Βγες εξω,κανε πραγματα κ ας μην σε ευχαριστουν στην αρχη!πως περιμενεις να γινεις καλα?αν δεν βοηθησεις εσυ τον ευατο σου κανεναν δεν θα μπορει να το κανει για σενα!συγνωμη αν ακουγομαι σκληρο αλλα με το καλο βλεπω οτι δεν παιρνεις μπρος!

----------


## anxious4ever

οχι δεν παιρνει μπρος...ολοι με το ζορι κανουμε πραματα οταν ειμαστε ετσι..
εγω ερχομαι στην δουλεια κ καθομαι σε ενα γραφειο 8 ωρες κ τρεμω μεσα μου! ολα τα συμπτωματα τα εχω περασει σε αυτο το γραφειο..
μιλαμε να εχω αποπραγματοποιηση φουλ κ θα νιωσω οτι θα εκραγει το κεφαλι μου απο την ενταση κ να μιλαω με πελατες..ολα εδω μεσα..κ τι να κανω?αν κατσω σπιτι θα απολυθω.
θελει λιγο ζορισμα η φαση..

----------


## pink floyd

Ξερεις τι με στεναχωρει,εχω την εντυπωσει οτι φοβαται να το αντιμετωπισει και προτιμαει να "κλαιγεται"το χω κανει και εγω αυτο δεν τον κρινω αλλα εμενα με πηρε η μανα μου με το ζορι και με πηγε στον γιατρο και μου ειπε συγκεκριμενα"σταματα να κλαις και αντιμετωπισε το"
Επισης αντι να ψαξει να βρει εναν σωστο γιατρο να βρει την καταλληλη θεραπεια για να γινει καλα σκεφτεται οταν γινω καλα και αν το ξανα παθω!!τρελαθηκα οταν το διαβασα,γινε πρωτα καλα χριστιανε μου και αν το ξαναπαθεις εδω ειμαστε εμεις!

----------


## anxious4ever

νταξει δεν νομιζω..εχει ηδη παει σε γιατρο κ εχει ηδη παρει πολλα χαπακια..κ εκανε κ ενα τεστ να δει τι θα τον πιασει καλυτερα που κοστιζει 800 ευρω...οποτε δεν μπορεις να πεις οτι δεν το προσπαθει?η οτι δεν πηγε σε γιατρο..εγω στην θεση του ισως να αλλαζα γιατρο, ή πολλους γιατρους μεχρι να βρω κατι να με πιασει, γιατι καθε γιατρος εχει κ το δικο του θεραπευτικο συστημα..

----------


## Deleted-150217

> οχι δεν παιρνει μπρος...ολοι με το ζορι κανουμε πραματα οταν ειμαστε ετσι..
> εγω ερχομαι στην δουλεια κ καθομαι σε ενα γραφειο 8 ωρες κ τρεμω μεσα μου! ολα τα συμπτωματα τα εχω περασει σε αυτο το γραφειο..
> μιλαμε να εχω αποπραγματοποιηση φουλ κ θα νιωσω οτι θα εκραγει το κεφαλι μου απο την ενταση κ να μιλαω με πελατες..ολα εδω μεσα..κ τι να κανω?αν κατσω σπιτι θα απολυθω.
> θελει *πολύ* ζορισμα η φαση..


---->fixed

----------


## anxious4ever

ενας εξαιρετικος συνδυασμος που εχω δοκιμασει κ με επιασε αμεσως ομως! κ την επομενη μερα, ηταν αντικαταθλιπτικο τυπου SSRI μαζι με 1 ρεμερον το βραδι..το οποιο ρεμερον ηρεμει απο την πρωτη κιολας μερα..ομως παχαινει...αλλα για κανα μηνα να το παρεις μεχρι να ηρεμησεις κ μετα να μπεις σε μια σειρα, δεν θα παχυνεις..
λεγεται συνδυασμος california..κ το δινουν σε ανθεκτικες καταστασεις στρες..
ρεμερον το οποιο δεν κανει εξαρτηση κ κοβεται κ αποτομα..κ οχι σταδιακα,
οποτε γιατι δεν δοκιμαζει κατι τετοιο ο γιατρος?
ή πχ τελικα τα αντιεπιληπτικα μαζι με ssri(ladose) ή snri(effexor) , που επισης ειναι εξαιρετικος συνδυασμος τελικα??(ημουν φοβισμενη με το αντιπειληπτικο, μεχρι που το δοκιμασα κ μου κατσε μια χαρα!)
παρα δινει αντιψυχωτικο σε χαμηλη δοση??
μηπως δεν τον αντιμετωπιζει κ σωστα??
υπαρχονυ παντως πολελς επιλογες..δεν θεωρω οτι ειναι σε δυνη θεση..

----------


## anxious4ever

> Εχω παρει απο ssrs/ssri enlift.solben.cybalta.bespar xanan apo anxolutika kai apo antipsyxwtika risperdal.seroguel xr 50..ψυχοθεραπεια εκανα κανα 2 μηνο 1 φορα τν βδομαδα αλλα δεν ειδα αποτελεσμα κ σταματησα γτ δεν ειχα και τν οικονομικη δυνατοτητα να δινω καθε βδομαδα 60 ε..δλδ αυτη η ασθενεια δν φευγει ποτε τελειως απο οτι καταλαβα απλως μια εισαι καλα μια οχι?


ας πουμε το ρεμερον δεν το αναφερεις..ενω ειναι ενα ευκολο χαπι..κ με μισο το βραδι ηρεμεις πληρως κ αμεσα σε μιση ωρα..πεφτεις για υπνο κ ξυπνας το πρωι κ δεν εχεις καθολου στρες μηδεν..αλλα οπως σου ειπα ειναι για λιγο καιρο...το δινουν οταν ο αλλος εχει βαρεσει κοκκινα εντελως κ νιωθει εντελως χαμενος απο το στρες..εμενα μου το εδσε σε καποια φαση κ το πηρα για 1 μιση μηνα..μετα ημουν πιο ηρεμη κ συνεχισα με το απλο αντικαταθλιπτικο μου...γιατι δεν εχει κανει κατι τετοιο???απορω γιατι το δινουν συχνα το ρεμερον..

----------


## xristoforos28

Ρε κοπελα μου πλακα με κανεις

----------


## xristoforos28

Pink floid πως δν προσπαθω 2 χρονια το παλευω και γυμναστικη κανω κ εξω βγαινω με τους με το ζορι δεν λεει να φυγει υ γαμη.....νο

----------


## xristoforos28

Εσυ τουλαχιστον anxioys γραφεις οτι πηγαινεσ και στο γραφειο ησουν λειτουργικη εγω σε λεω δν δουλευει τ μαυλο μ δεν εχω αντιλιψη δεν εμπιστευομαι πλεον τις σκεψεις δεν περνει στροφες το μυαλο μου

----------


## pink floyd

> Ρε κοπελα μου πλακα με κανεις


Δεν θα μπορουσα ποτε να κανω πλακα με ενα σοβαρο θεμα το οποιο περναω και εγω η ιδια!ειπα την γνωμη με βαση αυτα που διαβασα!το μονο που ανεφερες ειναι οτι εκανες εξετασεις για να βρεις τη σωστη θεραπεια κ πολυ καλα εκανες!!αυτο που ξερω εγω ειναι οτι τα φαρμακα δεν κανουν θαυματα,πρεπει και εσυ να βοηθησεις τον εαυτο σου!κ στο λέει μια κοπελα η οποια πηγαινε στην δουλεια και φοβοταν μην φουνταρει με το αμαξι,δεν μπορουσα να βγω εξω αλλα στην δουλεια πηγαινα με ενα κεφαλι καζανι και δουλευω ταμειο φιλε μου!με τα φαρμακα ναι μεν ειμαι πιο ηρεμη αλλα οι σκεψεις ειναι μεσ το κεφαλι μου,δεν φευγουν εγω πρεπει να βρω τον τροπο να τις διωξω!τελος παντων,συγνωμη για το μεγαλο κειμενο και ουτε σε κρινω προς θεου,να βοηθησω θελω για ξερω πολυ καλα τι ειναι να ζεις με αυτο!

----------


## anxious4ever

A AKOY..ερχομαι στο γραφειο αλλα ενημερωνω τον προισταμενο μου οτι δεν το χω γενικα κ οτι περναω φαση...κ πεφτει η αποδοση μου πολυ, κανω πολλα λαθη..κ το χειροτερο μου ειναι οτι εχω ενα χαρτι μπροστα μου το διαβαζω κ δεν μπορω να αντιληφθω τι λεει..με αποτελεσμα να το διαβαζω πολλες φορες..σαν να ειναι σκορπισμενο το μυαλο μου...η οραση μου γινεται θολη..μαλιστα μου ειχε προτεινει ο γιατρος αν θελω να κανω μια μαγνητικη να δουμε αν υπαρχει κατι παθολογικο ...αλλα τελικα επειδη μου περναει με αντικαταθλιπτικο, δεν εκανα μαγνητικη.
κ γενικα η αποδοση μου πεφτει στα παντα, πιατα στον νεροχυτη μαζεμενα,δεν μαγειρευω, δεν θελω να κανω μπανιο,το σπιτι δεν το καθαριζω, δεν μπορω να δω τηλεοραση ουτε να διαβασω ενα βιβλιο, οταν μιλαω μπερδευω τα λογια μου κ γραφω ξεχνοντας γραμματα αναμεσα στις λεξεις, ενα χαλι μαυρο γενικα που απλα υπαρχει κ δεν ζει..ξυπναω απο πολυ νωρις το πρωι κ τρεμει το σαγονι μου ...αθλια κατασταση!

----------


## nick190813

> A AKOY..ερχομαι στο γραφειο αλλα ενημερωνω τον προισταμενο μου οτι δεν το χω γενικα κ οτι περναω φαση...κ πεφτει η αποδοση μου πολυ, κανω πολλα λαθη..κ το χειροτερο μου ειναι οτι εχω ενα χαρτι μπροστα μου το διαβαζω κ δεν μπορω να αντιληφθω τι λεει..με αποτελεσμα να το διαβαζω πολλες φορες..σαν να ειναι σκορπισμενο το μυαλο μου...η οραση μου γινεται θολη..μαλιστα μου ειχε προτεινει ο γιατρος αν θελω να κανω μια μαγνητικη να δουμε αν υπαρχει κατι παθολογικο ...αλλα τελικα επειδη μου περναει με αντικαταθλιπτικο, δεν εκανα μαγνητικη.
> κ γενικα η αποδοση μου πεφτει στα παντα, πιατα στον νεροχυτη μαζεμενα,δεν μαγειρευω, δεν θελω να κανω μπανιο,το σπιτι δεν το καθαριζω, δεν μπορω να δω τηλεοραση ουτε να διαβασω ενα βιβλιο, οταν μιλαω μπερδευω τα λογια μου κ γραφω ξεχνοντας γραμματα αναμεσα στις λεξεις, ενα χαλι μαυρο γενικα που απλα υπαρχει κ δεν ζει..ξυπναω απο πολυ νωρις το πρωι κ τρεμει το σαγονι μου ...αθλια κατασταση!


ελα ρε ανξιους και εγω οταν ειχα γαδ τα περασα αυτα.....αλλα σε μικροτερο βαθμο

----------


## anxious4ever

> Δεν θα μπορουσα ποτε να κανω πλακα με ενα σοβαρο θεμα το οποιο περναω και εγω η ιδια!ειπα την γνωμη με βαση αυτα που διαβασα!το μονο που ανεφερες ειναι οτι εκανες εξετασεις για να βρεις τη σωστη θεραπεια κ πολυ καλα εκανες!!αυτο που ξερω εγω ειναι οτι τα φαρμακα δεν κανουν θαυματα,πρεπει και εσυ να βοηθησεις τον εαυτο σου!κ στο λέει μια κοπελα η οποια πηγαινε στην δουλεια και φοβοταν μην φουνταρει με το αμαξι,δεν μπορουσα να βγω εξω αλλα στην δουλεια πηγαινα με ενα κεφαλι καζανι και δουλευω ταμειο φιλε μου!με τα φαρμακα ναι μεν ειμαι πιο ηρεμη αλλα οι σκεψεις ειναι μεσ το κεφαλι μου,δεν φευγουν εγω πρεπει να βρω τον τροπο να τις διωξω!τελος παντων,συγνωμη για το μεγαλο κειμενο και ουτε σε κρινω προς θεου,να βοηθησω θελω για ξερω πολυ καλα τι ειναι να ζεις με αυτο!


ασε αυτο με το αυτοκινητο! οδηγουσα κ νομιζα οτι θα το ριξω σε τοιχο..Η ενιωθα πως ηθελα να τραβηξω χειροφρενο κ να βγω να φωναζω βοηθεια! πραγματικα πολυ ασχημη κατασταση.

----------


## xristoforos28

Ναι καπως ετσι anxious.. εχω δοκιμασει kai snri mazi me ssri με αυτην αγωγη ειμαι τωρα cybalta 60 k 5 mg solben eδω και ενα μηνα..μαλλον θελω ψυχολογο γτ εχω πολυ κολλημενο μυαλο και παλια το ειχα αμα μου μπει κατι στο μυαλο δεν φευγει κ παλια αμα δεν εκανα αυτο π ηθελα κ σκεφτομουν εσκαγα...

----------


## pink floyd

> A AKOY..ερχομαι στο γραφειο αλλα ενημερωνω τον προισταμενο μου οτι δεν το χω γενικα κ οτι περναω φαση...κ πεφτει η αποδοση μου πολυ, κανω πολλα λαθη..κ το χειροτερο μου ειναι οτι εχω ενα χαρτι μπροστα μου το διαβαζω κ δεν μπορω να αντιληφθω τι λεει..με αποτελεσμα να το διαβαζω πολλες φορες..σαν να ειναι σκορπισμενο το μυαλο μου...η οραση μου γινεται θολη..μαλιστα μου ειχε προτεινει ο γιατρος αν θελω να κανω μια μαγνητικη να δουμε αν υπαρχει κατι παθολογικο ...αλλα τελικα επειδη μου περναει με αντικαταθλιπτικο, δεν εκανα μαγνητικη.
> κ γενικα η αποδοση μου πεφτει στα παντα, πιατα στον νεροχυτη μαζεμενα,δεν μαγειρευω, δεν θελω να κανω μπανιο,το σπιτι δεν το καθαριζω, δεν μπορω να δω τηλεοραση ουτε να διαβασω ενα βιβλιο, οταν μιλαω μπερδευω τα λογια μου κ γραφω ξεχνοντας γραμματα αναμεσα στις λεξεις, ενα χαλι μαυρο γενικα που απλα υπαρχει κ δεν ζει..ξυπναω απο πολυ νωρις το πρωι κ τρεμει το σαγονι μου ...αθλια κατασταση!


Στην δουλεια μου δεν ξερει κανενας για μενα!λοιπον,ξυπναγα το πρωι με αγχος,τσιμπιματα..τα γνωστα!!πρωτη φρικη θα βγω εξω!!πανικο!!!με το ζορι κ μεστο πανικο εβγαινα εξω επρεπε να παρω το αμαξι ομως να παω στην δουλεια,δευτερη φρικη!!!θα φουνταρω,πως θα παω στην δουλεια κ αν τρελαθω στην δουλεια κ λεω οτι να ναι????φτανω στην δουλεια χαμογελο αναγκαστικα,ευγενικη,να σου κανουν πλακα κ ενω σου ερχεται να ουρλιαξεις να κανεις πως γελας!οταν ξεκινησα την αγωγη εκει που δεν μπορουσα να συγκεντρωθω με τιποτα!!κ μετα πηγαινα σπιτι ξαπλωνα στο κρεβατι κ δεν εκανα τιποτα μονο σκεφτομουν,δωσε πονο!!!!να κλαιω με λυγμους!!

----------


## anxious4ever

> Ναι καπως ετσι anxious.. εχω δοκιμασει kai snri mazi me ssri με αυτην αγωγη ειμαι τωρα cybalta 60 k 5 mg solben eδω και ενα μηνα..μαλλον θελω ψυχολογο γτ εχω πολυ κολλημενο μυαλο και παλια το ειχα αμα μου μπει κατι στο μυαλο δεν φευγει κ παλια αμα δεν εκανα αυτο π ηθελα κ σκεφτομουν εσκαγα...


ψυχολογος εννοειται για να σου αλλαξει αυτες τις κολλημενες πεποιθησεις...καλυτερα γνωσιακο...κ δεν μου πες?ρεμερον εχεις παρει ποτε?

----------


## anxious4ever

> Στην δουλεια μου δεν ξερει κανενας για μενα!λοιπον,ξυπναγα το πρωι με αγχος,τσιμπιματα..τα γνωστα!!πρωτη φρικη θα βγω εξω!!πανικο!!!με το ζορι κ μεστο πανικο εβγαινα εξω επρεπε να παρω το αμαξι ομως να παω στην δουλεια,δευτερη φρικη!!!θα φουνταρω,πως θα παω στην δουλεια κ αν τρελαθω στην δουλεια κ λεω οτι να ναι????φτανω στην δουλεια χαμογελο αναγκαστικα,ευγενικη,να σου κανουν πλακα κ ενω σου ερχεται να ουρλιαξεις να κανεις πως γελας!οταν ξεκινησα την αγωγη εκει που δεν μπορουσα να συγκεντρωθω με τιποτα!!κ μετα πηγαινα σπιτι ξαπλωνα στο κρεβατι κ δεν εκανα τιποτα μονο σκεφτομουν,δωσε πονο!!!!να κλαιω με λυγμους!!


αυτο το φοβομουν κ γω στη δουλεια μη τρελλαθω ξαφνικα κ λεω αρλουμπες! χααχαχ!
ρε συ αν δεν υπηρψε το νετ..θα νομιζα οτι μονο εγω τα παιρναω σε αυτον τον κοσμο!!κανεις δεν μιλαει γι αυτα στην πραγματικη ζωη..κ νιωθεις ξενος κ τρελλος.
οταν ημουν μικρουλα που τα επαθα ολοι πιστεψαν οτι το χασα το μυαλο μου, επειδη ετρεμα ρε συ!! γιατι πριν 20 χρονια δεν υπηρχε ενημερωση, δεν ειχαμε ιντερνετ...δεν γνωριζε κανεις τι παει να πει ΓΑΔ.οταν μου εδωσαν διαγνωση...νομιζα οτι μου ειπαν "κοπελια εχεις ΓΑΔ..κ σιγα σιγα θα πεθανεις ή θα τρελλαθεις"...δεν ηξερα που να ακουμπησω..που να πω τον πονο μου..ημουν τοσο μικρη.

----------


## xristoforos28

Οσο για αυτο για τις ιδεες που λες οτι φοβοσουν μην φουνταρεις με το αμαξι κ εγω κατι ιδδες οτι να ναι τρελες δλδ ειμαι στν σχολη μου μιλαει ο chef κ.εγω σκεφτομαι μην τν μαχαιρωσω επειδη εχουμε μαχαιρια στν σχολη σκεφτομαι εκει π με λεει να αρχισω να τν βριζω η να γελασω σε λεω τρελα πραματα κ λεω καλα τ σκεφτεσαι δν πας καλα συνελθε και πλεον δεν εμπιστευομαι τις σκεψεις δεν εχω αυτογνωσια και αλλαα πολλα δεν ξερω ουτε εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι νοιωθω πολλες φορες αλλα τλπ καταλαβα καποια πραματα απο τις απαντησεις σας θα προσπαθησω σιγα σιγα να τις εφαρμοζω

----------


## xristoforos28

Oxi remeron δεν εχω παρει τ χαπι ειναι αυτο ειπες ?αντικατα?

----------


## pink floyd

Και κατι αλλο πιστευω οτι πρεπει απο καπου να πιαστουμε!εγω δεν ηθελα να δειξω στην δουλεια οτι δεν ειμαι καλα και απ αυτο επαιρνα δυναμη να σηκωθω απο το κρεβατι!αν δεν ειχα την δουλεια δεν θα εβγαινα απο το σπιτι!!

----------


## xristoforos28

Και γω δεν περιμενα να βρω τοσα ατομα με ιδια θεματα τελικα πολυς κοσμος ταλαιπωρηται..και.εγω καπως ετσι φοβομουν στν σχολη μν τρελαθω και δν καταλαβενω τ κανω κ ερχομουν σπιτι ξαπλωνα κ εψαχνα στο ιντερνρτ συνεχεια να βρω τ εχω αλλα δεν μπορουσα να κλαψω γτ απο αισθηματα τιποτα κενος ουτε χαρα ουτε λυπη

----------


## boo

κι εγω μεχρι πριν λιγες μερες εβλεπα ανθρωπους να τους εχω καρφωσει ενα τσεκουρι στο κεφαλι.η γιατρος και μια ψυχολογος μου ειπε οτι προκειται για ιδεοληψια και οτι δε προκειται να κανω κατι τετοιο

----------


## anxious4ever

αυτο το ουτε λυπη ουτε χαρα ουτε τιποτα..ΕΙΝΑΙ χαρακτηριστικο του στρες που βαραει κοκκινα..μηδεν συναισθημα..ενα μπερδεμα κ θολουρα..τιποτα..
ομως εγω ονομαζω κ καποιες στιγμες μεσα στην μερα,που τις λεω αναλαμπες..οταν εκει κοντα στο απογευμα καπως ερχεται για μια στιγμη μια χαλαρωση απο στρες κ νιωθεις για ελαχιστα λεπτα κανονικα..ατο εγω το ονομαζω απο μονη μου αναλαμπη...σιγα σιγα αυτες οι στιγμες γινονται μεγαλυτερες..εμ την βοηθεια του χαπιου παντα εννοω..μονη μου σιγα! δεν υπηρχε περιπτωση να συνελθω , ακομα θα παλευα.
κ επισης κανω κ ψυχοθεραπεια.

----------


## pink floyd

> αυτο το φοβομουν κ γω στη δουλεια μη τρελλαθω ξαφνικα κ λεω αρλουμπες! χααχαχ!
> ρε συ αν δεν υπηρψε το νετ..θα νομιζα οτι μονο εγω τα παιρναω σε αυτον τον κοσμο!!κανεις δεν μιλαει γι αυτα στην πραγματικη ζωη..κ νιωθεις ξενος κ τρελλος.
> οταν ημουν μικρουλα που τα επαθα ολοι πιστεψαν οτι το χασα το μυαλο μου, επειδη ετρεμα ρε συ!! γιατι πριν 20 χρονια δεν υπηρχε ενημερωση, δεν ειχαμε ιντερνετ...δεν γνωριζε κανεις τι παει να πει ΓΑΔ.οταν μου εδωσαν διαγνωση...νομιζα οτι μου ειπαν "κοπελια εχεις ΓΑΔ..κ σιγα σιγα θα πεθανεις ή θα τρελλαθεις"...δεν ηξερα που να ακουμπησω..που να πω τον πονο μου..ημουν τοσο μικρη.


Εγω στην αρχη φοβομουν να μιλησω,ειχα την μανα μου μην το λες ,θα σε παρεξηγησουν κλπ!εε,δεν αντεξα καποια στιγμη και το ειπα στην παρεα και τι ανακαλυψα οτι ολοι τους ειχαν ασχημες σκεψεις και φοβιες με την διαφορα οτι αυτοι δεν τρελενοτουσαν οπως κ εγω!με εχουν στηρηξει παρα πολυ αλλα δεν μπορουσαν να μς βοηθησουν κ ας ειχαν τις ιδιες φοβιες με εμενα!!εγω χρειαζομουν εναν ειδικο!!

----------


## anxious4ever

> κι εγω μεχρι πριν λιγες μερες εβλεπα ανθρωπους να τους εχω καρφωσει ενα τσεκουρι στο κεφαλι.η γιατρος και μια ψυχολογος μου ειπε οτι προκειται για ιδεοληψια και οτι δε προκειται να κανω κατι τετοιο


νομιζω boo.. . πασχεις απο κατι αλλο..οποτε θα εχεις κ αλλα συμπτωματα..εννοω μη τρομαξει κ ο θεματοθετης, επειδη ο ερμος, βρισκεται σε κατασταση αμοκ τωρα..καλο ειναι να μην λεμε τετοια που δεν ισχυουν τοσο πολυ στην ΓΑΔ..
υπαρχει μια διαφοροποιηση οσον αφορα την ιδεοληψια στην σχιζο..αν δεν κανω λαθος.

----------


## pink floyd

> Οσο για αυτο για τις ιδεες που λες οτι φοβοσουν μην φουνταρεις με το αμαξι κ εγω κατι ιδδες οτι να ναι τρελες δλδ ειμαι στν σχολη μου μιλαει ο chef κ.εγω σκεφτομαι μην τν μαχαιρωσω επειδη εχουμε μαχαιρια στν σχολη σκεφτομαι εκει π με λεει να αρχισω να τν βριζω η να γελασω σε λεω τρελα πραματα κ λεω καλα τ σκεφτεσαι δν πας καλα συνελθε και πλεον δεν εμπιστευομαι τις σκεψεις δεν εχω αυτογνωσια και αλλαα πολλα δεν ξερω ουτε εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι νοιωθω πολλες φορες αλλα τλπ καταλαβα καποια πραματα απο τις απαντησεις σας θα προσπαθησω σιγα σιγα να τις εφαρμοζω


Εγω ολοκληρη γαιδουρα και κοιμομουν με την μανα μου,εκει να δεις φοβο μην της κανω κατι κακο!!αφου οταν πηγα στον γιατρο του ειπα οτι μαλλον εχω ιδψ αλλα αυτος δεν το δεχεται,καταθλιψη λεει!

----------


## pink floyd

> Και γω δεν περιμενα να βρω τοσα ατομα με ιδια θεματα τελικα πολυς κοσμος ταλαιπωρηται..και.εγω καπως ετσι φοβομουν στν σχολη μν τρελαθω και δν καταλαβενω τ κανω κ ερχομουν σπιτι ξαπλωνα κ εψαχνα στο ιντερνρτ συνεχεια να βρω τ εχω αλλα δεν μπορουσα να κλαψω γτ απο αισθηματα τιποτα κενος ουτε χαρα ουτε λυπη


Μην ψαχνεις στο νετ!!εγω ειχα κολλησει τοσο πολυ που ακουγα εναν ηχο κ ρωταγα τημ μανα μου αν το ακουσε κ αυτη!οταν οδηγουσα εκανε θορυβο το αμαξι κ εγω τσεκαρα αν κανει το σωστο θορυβο η αν εγω ακουω κατι αλλο!!ασε δραμα!!

----------


## anxious4ever

ΜΩΡΕ αυτα ειναι σχετικα..τα ιδψ με την ΓΑΔ..γενικα λιγο μπερδευονται..κ γω εχω περασει τετοιες σκεψεις..αλλα σιγα αυτες ηταν το λιγοτερο στην ΓΑΔ..
ολα τα αμφισβητεις στην ΓΑΔ κ ολα φαινονται τρομακτικα κ αξεπεραστα..
θα ελεγα οτι νιωθεις σαν να εχεις παρει πολλα ECSTASY.. k εχεις χαωθει εντελως..κ νιωθεις κ μεσα σου τοση ενταση σαν να εχεις πιει 20 φραπε μαζι!! 
οποτε κ νοητικα προκαλει κ μπερδεμα στον εγκεφαλο, λαθος σηματα, οι αισθησεις οξυνονται κ οι σκεψεις γινονται σαν φιδια που σε ζωνουν.
αληθεια στα παλια χρονια οι ανθρωποι στα χωρια που εχουν περασει κ τοσες κακουχιες ...πως ξεπερνουσαν κατι τετοιο?να υπηρχε αραγε??

----------


## anxious4ever

> Μην ψαχνεις στο νετ!!εγω ειχα κολλησει τοσο πολυ που ακουγα εναν ηχο κ ρωταγα τημ μανα μου αν το ακουσε κ αυτη!οταν οδηγουσα εκανε θορυβο το αμαξι κ εγω τσεκαρα αν κανει το σωστο θορυβο η αν εγω ακουω κατι αλλο!!ασε δραμα!!


ακριβως τα ιδια..ακουγα ομιλιες κ ρωταγα τους αλλους αν τα ακουνε κ αυτοι!! απιστευτο!

----------


## anxious4ever

ειμαστε τοσο γρηγοροι που δεν μας προλαβαινω..το thread εχει μετατραπει σε chat..xaaxax

----------


## pink floyd

> ακριβως τα ιδια..ακουγα ομιλιες κ ρωταγα τους αλλους αν τα ακουνε κ αυτοι!! απιστευτο!


Χαχαχα!!δεν παμε καλα ρε!!!
αχ ρε παιδια μακαρι μια μερα να τα σκεφτομαστε και να γελαμε!!

----------


## anxious4ever

H αληθεια ειναι οτι πλεον τα σκεφτομαι κ γελαω..κ αυτο μου ειναι ευχαριστο..

----------


## anxious4ever

το πιο αστειο ειναι οτι ημουν γραφειο κ περπατουσα κ ενιωθα το εδαφος σαν να εχει τρυπες κ λεω "νατη η ψυχωση ηρθε..την ζω θεε μου!!"
κ παω καθομαι στο γραφειο μου, κοιτα απο κατω το παπουτσι μου κ ρε φιλε μου ειχε φυγει το τακουνι!!!!!!!!!! χαχχα! ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟ!

----------


## pink floyd

> το πιο αστειο ειναι οτι ημουν γραφειο κ περπατουσα κ ενιωθα το εδαφος σαν να εχει τρυπες κ λεω "νατη η ψυχωση ηρθε..την ζω θεε μου!!"
> κ παω καθομαι στο γραφειο μου, κοιτα απο κατω το παπουτσι μου κ ρε φιλε μου ειχε φυγει το τακουνι!!!!!!!!!! χαχχα! ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟ!


Χαχαχαχα,ελιωσα!!εισαι απιστευτη!!

----------


## pink floyd

> Χαχαχαχα,ελιωσα!!εισαι απιστευτη!!


Χριστοφορε ελπιζω να σου φτιαξαμε λιγο την διαθεση!!εγω προσωπικα ακομα γελαω με την anxious!! να σαι καλα κοπελα μου ειχα πολυ καιρο να γελασω με την ψυχη μου!!

----------


## anxious4ever

ΓΕΛΟΙΟ Ε??! δεν υπαρχει ρε! ο.τι ενιωθα , εβλεπα αισθανομουν νομιζα οτι ηταν ψυχωση!!! η απολυτη γελοιοτητα ομως!!

----------


## anxious4ever

εχω εντονη τρελλοφοβια οταν εχω ΓΑΔ..ειναι ο κυριος μου φοβος..!!
επισης να σημειωσω οτι εχω νοσο graves κ απο τοτε που νοσησα κανω υποτροπες..κ η νοσος graves εχει σαν συμπτωμα ΓΑΔ..

----------


## pink floyd

Σε καταλαβαινω 1000%!!εγω διαβαζα ενα αρθρο και αγχωθηκα,σκεφτομουν μιπως αρχισω να φοβαμαι οτι με παρακολουθουν!!tragic!!!φοβομο ν οτι σκεφτομουν σαν ψυχωτικη!!

----------


## xristoforos28

Haahajjaja ναι αυτο ηταν πετυχημενο με το τακουνι μ αρεσε hahahaaj.ρε εγω βλεπω τν σκια μου καμια φορα και τρομαζω νομιζω οτι αρχισαν οι παρεσθησεις

----------


## anxious4ever

α ναι! μια κυρια με το αυτοκινητο της με ακολουθουσε, γιατι η γυναικα πηγαινε στον ιδιο δρομο ..οκ...κ γω φοβηθηκα μηπως αρχισω να φοβαμαι οτι με παρακολουθει..δλδ φοβηθηκα μηπως κανω μανια καταδιωξης..κ ενα σωρο αλλες μαλακιες κ παπαριες!!

----------


## anxious4ever

ειμαστε λιγο πυροβολημενοι θα ελεγα.......οχοχοχο!

----------


## pink floyd

> εχω εντονη τρελλοφοβια οταν εχω ΓΑΔ..ειναι ο κυριος μου φοβος..!!
> επισης να σημειωσω οτι εχω νοσο graves κ απο τοτε που νοσησα κανω υποτροπες..κ η νοσος graves εχει σαν συμπτωμα ΓΑΔ..


Τι ειναι η νοσος graves?

----------


## pink floyd

Ναι φοβουμουν οτι σκεφτομουν σαν ψυχωτικη αρα ειναι η αρχη της ψυχωσης!!λιγο πυροβολημενοι ειμαστε????τουβλα εντελως!!

----------


## xristoforos28

Μαλλον αυτο ειναι το λαθος μου δεν θελω να το αποδεχτω.πιστευω οτι αμα το αποδεχτω θα ειμαι τρελος αλλα καταλαβαινω οτι τελικα η γαδ δεν ειναι τρελα αλλα αγχος σε εντονη μορφη..επισης δεν θελω να παιρνω φαρμακα τα φοβαμαι οτι θα μ κανουν ζημια και γενικα στν ιδεα οτι περνω ψυχοφαρμακα οτι ειμαι τρελος..λεω δλδ στν ευατο μου πως καταντησα εγω να περνω ψυχοφαρμακα δεν μου καθεται καλα. αλλα τα πηρα γιατι παντα στν ζωη μου προτιμουσα τν ευκολη λυση για ολα ειμαι λιγο καλομαθημενος μπορω να πω μαλλον..και μονο δλδ που περνω φαρμακα αυτο με ριχνει ψυχολογικα γιατι νοιωθω τρελος..καταλαβατε??εχετε να μου προτινεται κανα φτηνο και καλο ψυχολογο στν θεσσαλονικη?

----------


## xristoforos28

Η νοσος graves εχει να κανει με τν θυροειδη απο οσο.ξερω

----------


## anxious4ever

η νοσος graves ειναι αυτοανοση θυρεοειδιτιδα και αξωφθαλμος θυρειδοπαθεια...πολυπλοκη θα ελεγα..δημιουργει υπερθυρεοειδισμο κ εξωφθαλμο στα ματια..
ολα λειτουργουν τρομερα γρηγορα οταν εχω υποτροπη της νοσου, στρες, καταθλιψη κ ΓΑΔ.
οποτε η νοσος μου δημιουργει ΓΑΔ ..κ η ΓΑΔ εμφανιζεται πρωτη ως συμπτωματα πριν εξελιχθει η νοσος απο παιδικη ηλικια...
αυτα τα ωραια..οποτε παιρνω 1 αντικαταθλιπτικο, κ αλλα 2 χαπια την μερα για το graves.
ευτυχως τα ματια τα προλαβαμε κ δεν πεταχτηκαν.

----------


## nick190813

> η νοσος graves ειναι αυτοανοση θυρεοειδιτιδα και αξωφθαλμος θυρειδοπαθεια...πολυπλοκη θα ελεγα..δημιουργει υπερθυρεοειδισμο κ εξωφθαλμο στα ματια..
> ολα λειτουργουν τρομερα γρηγορα οταν εχω υποτροπη της νοσου, στρες, καταθλιψη κ ΓΑΔ.
> οποτε η νοσος μου δημιουργει ΓΑΔ ..κ η ΓΑΔ εμφανιζεται πρωτη ως συμπτωματα πριν εξελιχθει η νοσος απο παιδικη ηλικια...
> αυτα τα ωραια..οποτε παιρνω 1 αντικαταθλιπτικο, κ αλλα 2 χαπια την μερα για το graves.
> ευτυχως τα ματια τα προλαβαμε κ δεν πεταχτηκαν.


οταν λες εξωφθαλμο ..συ [πεταγονται εξω τα ματια?
δλδ ανξιους τα ματια σου ειναι ποιο εξω απο το κανονικο?

----------


## anxious4ever

> Μαλλον αυτο ειναι το λαθος μου δεν θελω να το αποδεχτω.πιστευω οτι αμα το αποδεχτω θα ειμαι τρελος αλλα καταλαβαινω οτι τελικα η γαδ δεν ειναι τρελα αλλα αγχος σε εντονη μορφη..επισης δεν θελω να παιρνω φαρμακα τα φοβαμαι οτι θα μ κανουν ζημια και γενικα στν ιδεα οτι περνω ψυχοφαρμακα οτι ειμαι τρελος..λεω δλδ στν ευατο μου πως καταντησα εγω να περνω ψυχοφαρμακα δεν μου καθεται καλα. αλλα τα πηρα γιατι παντα στν ζωη μου προτιμουσα τν ευκολη λυση για ολα ειμαι λιγο καλομαθημενος μπορω να πω μαλλον..και μονο δλδ που περνω φαρμακα αυτο με ριχνει ψυχολογικα γιατι νοιωθω τρελος..καταλαβατε??εχετε να μου προτινεται κανα φτηνο και καλο ψυχολογο στν θεσσαλονικη?


οπως καταλαβες εμεις το εχουμε αποδεχτει κ πορευομαστε μια χαρα με αυτο..
παιρνουμε το χαπακι μας, παμε κ στους ψυχοθεραπευτες μας κ η ζωη ειναι ωραια..
χαλαρωσε ειλικρινα ειναι τιποτα, μπροστα σε αλλα..
κ ειναι τοσο συνηθισμενο..μα τοσο συνηθισμενο..αφου πας σε γιατρο κ πριν ακομα μιλησεις σε καταλαβαινει κ μονο απο τον τροπο που μιλας οτι εχεις ΓΑΔ..μια φορα μου ειχε πει ο γαιτρος μου,επειδη ειναι κ φιλος μου κ ειχα πεθανει στο γελιο "καμια ψυχωση σημερα δεν μου χει ερθει...ειστε πολυ βαρετοι εσεις οι ΓΑΔ"...

----------


## anxious4ever

> οταν λες εξωφθαλμο ..συ [πεταγονται εξω τα ματια?
> δλδ ανξιους τα ματια σου ειναι ποιο εξω απο το κανονικο?


ναι πεταγονται προς τα εξω κ γουρλωνουν..μπορεις αν θες να την βαλεις στο google κ να δεις..ομως ευτυχως στην αρχη της νοσου, που πηγε αυτο να συμβει το πηραμε πρεφα κ με μπουκωσαν στην κορτιζονη κ ηρεμησαν τα ματια..
αν δεν βγουν τα 2 πρωτα χρονια τα ματια την εχεις γλιτωσει εντελως!! 
τα ματια μου ειναι κανονικα..δεν φαινεται οτι εχω κατι τετοιο..
ομως δεν αντεχω το πολυ φως κ δεν βλεπω τιποτα την νυχτα..+ εχω πονους στα ματια κατα καιρους...κ τσουξιμο..αυτα.

----------


## anxious4ever

η μανα μου οποτε παω σπιτι της να την δω, ελεγχει πρωτα τα ματια μου κ μετα μου λεει "γεια σου παιδι μου"....τοσο πολυ εχει αγχωθει!!

----------


## nick190813

> ναι πεταγονται προς τα εξω κ γουρλωνουν..μπορεις αν θες να την βαλεις στο google κ να δεις..ομως ευτυχως στην αρχη της νοσου, που πηγε αυτο να συμβει το πηραμε πρεφα κ με μπουκωσαν στην κορτιζονη κ ηρεμησαν τα ματια..
> αν δεν βγουν τα 2 πρωτα χρονια τα ματια την εχεις γλιτωσει εντελως!! 
> τα ματια μου ειναι κανονικα..δεν φαινεται οτι εχω κατι τετοιο..
> ομως δεν αντεχω το πολυ φως κ δεν βλεπω τιποτα την νυχτα..+ εχω πονους στα ματια κατα καιρους...κ τσουξιμο..αυτα.


πωπω.....ελεος....
θα ηταν πολυ αντιαισθητικο.....
στα προλαβαν η εισαι γουρλοματα τωρα?] :Stick Out Tongue: 
πωπω τα ειδα σε φωτο....

----------


## xristoforos28

Και ενα αλλο τελευταιο εμενα μου βρικε και καταθλιψη κ πολλα απο τα συμπτωματα μου λεει ειναι απο τν καταθλιψη..εσεις εχετε κ καταθλιψη η μονο γαδ? Εμενα λεει μικτη αγχωδη κ καταθλιπτικη διαταραχη

----------


## pink floyd

> η νοσος graves ειναι αυτοανοση θυρεοειδιτιδα και αξωφθαλμος θυρειδοπαθεια...πολυπλοκη θα ελεγα..δημιουργει υπερθυρεοειδισμο κ εξωφθαλμο στα ματια..
> ολα λειτουργουν τρομερα γρηγορα οταν εχω υποτροπη της νοσου, στρες, καταθλιψη κ ΓΑΔ.
> οποτε η νοσος μου δημιουργει ΓΑΔ ..κ η ΓΑΔ εμφανιζεται πρωτη ως συμπτωματα πριν εξελιχθει η νοσος απο παιδικη ηλικια...
> αυτα τα ωραια..οποτε παιρνω 1 αντικαταθλιπτικο, κ αλλα 2 χαπια την μερα για το graves.
> ευτυχως τα ματια τα προλαβαμε κ δεν πεταχτηκαν.


Τουλαχιστον εισαι καλα με τα φαρμακα?!αυτο εχει σημασια!

----------


## anxious4ever

> πωπω.....ελεος....
> θα ηταν πολυ αντιαισθητικο.....
> στα προλαβαν η εισαι γουρλοματα τωρα?]
> πωπω τα ειδα σε φωτο....


οχι ρε! τα προλαβαμε!! μια χαρα ειναι..τσακιρικα!!χχαχ!
κ να πεταχτουν ομως δεν σαφηνουν ετσι...γινεται χειρουργειο κ αφαιρουν την κογχη κ τα ξαναβαζουν μεσα..αλαλ ευτυχως δεν μου συνεβει..
ομως οταν κανω υποτροπη μου δινουν κορτιζονη κ χαπι για την καρδια(b blocker) γιατι πειραζει κ την καρδια..μπορει να σκασει δλδ , κινδυνευεις απο εμφραγμα..
οποτε κανω ΓΑΔ..πρωτα κοιταει ο γιατρος το graves κ μετα δινει αντικαταθλιπτικο.
αν ρυθμισει το graves σταματαει κ η ΓΑΔ..
ομως εχει τυχει να εχω ΓΑΔ κ το graves να ναι πολυ καλα! δλδ ρυθμισμενο..οποτε εκει δινει αντικαταθλιπτικο..γενικα συσχετιζονται αμεσα.

----------


## anxious4ever

> Και ενα αλλο τελευταιο εμενα μου βρικε και καταθλιψη κ πολλα απο τα συμπτωματα μου λεει ειναι απο τν καταθλιψη..εσεις εχετε κ καταθλιψη η μονο γαδ? Εμενα λεει μικτη αγχωδη κ καταθλιπτικη διαταραχη


ναι το ιδιο εχω κ γω..μεικτη..κανω μειζονα καταθλιπτικα..κ ειναι λογικο..
απο το πολυ στρες πεφτει η σεροτονινη γιατι οταν εχεις στρες ο εγκεφαλος δινει εντολη να εκκρινει περισσοτερη σεροτονινη για να ηρεμησεις, ομως ετσι τα αποθεματα σεροτονινης εξαντλουνται κ μετα ξεκιναει η καταθλιψη λογω ελλειχης σεροτονινης..καταλαβες?
γαδ κ καταθλιψη συνηθως πανε χερι - χερι...με τις υγειες μας!
επισης ναι παιρνω τα χαπια του graves κ ειμαι καλα, κανω εξεταση καθε 4 μηνες...εχω να κανω κανα χρονο υποτροπη..

----------


## boo

> νομιζω boo.. . πασχεις απο κατι αλλο..οποτε θα εχεις κ αλλα συμπτωματα..εννοω μη τρομαξει κ ο θεματοθετης, επειδη ο ερμος, βρισκεται σε κατασταση αμοκ τωρα..καλο ειναι να μην λεμε τετοια που δεν ισχυουν τοσο πολυ στην ΓΑΔ..
> υπαρχει μια διαφοροποιηση οσον αφορα την ιδεοληψια στην σχιζο..αν δεν κανω λαθος.


συγγνωμη δεν ηθελα να τροομαξω κανεναν.δεν ειχα αυτο το σκοπο.απλα επειδη ηταν κι αυτο ιδεοληψια το ανεφερα.συγκεκριμενα για να τονισω οτι ειναι απλα σκεψεις λοφω αγχους ή πιεσης που δεν προκειται να πραγματοποιηθουν.συγγνωμη αν επεσα εκτος θεματος ή αν τρομαξα καποιον  :Frown:

----------


## anxious4ever

θα ελεγα ομως οτι εχουν πεσει λιγο τα βλεφαρα μου απο πανω..δλδ..το πανω σημειο απο το βλεφαρο που κινειται εχει πεσει προς τα κατω..σαν να ειναι φουσκωμενο κ εχει βαρυνει..αλλα φαινεται σαν χαρακτηριστικο κ οχι αλλοκοσμο..σαν εξωγηινη..αυτο ναι..εχει συμβει.

----------


## nick190813

> συγγνωμη δεν ηθελα να τροομαξω κανεναν.δεν ειχα αυτο το σκοπο.απλα επειδη ηταν κι αυτο ιδεοληψια το ανεφερα.συγκεκριμενα για να τονισω οτι ειναι απλα σκεψεις λοφω αγχους ή πιεσης που δεν προκειται να πραγματοποιηθουν.συγγνωμη αν επεσα εκτος θεματος ή αν τρομαξα καποιον


δεν τρομαξες κανεναν...γι αυτο ειναι το φορουμ να λεμε προσωπικες εμπειριες κ.α....

αυτο που εχεις εσυ μπου ειναι λογο αγχους

----------


## anxious4ever

> συγγνωμη δεν ηθελα να τροομαξω κανεναν.δεν ειχα αυτο το σκοπο.απλα επειδη ηταν κι αυτο ιδεοληψια το ανεφερα.συγκεκριμενα για να τονισω οτι ειναι απλα σκεψεις λοφω αγχους ή πιεσης που δεν προκειται να πραγματοποιηθουν.συγγνωμη αν επεσα εκτος θεματος ή αν τρομαξα καποιον


ναι γλυκουλα μου σε καταλαβαινω..απλα επειδη ο χριστοφορος τα χει παιξει λιγο,δεν θα καταλαβει τι εννοεις...με τα τσεκουρια κ τετοια..κ θα τρεχει ο ερμος κ αντε να τον πιασεις!! χααχα!!! δεν ηθελα με τιποτα να σε κανω να νιωσεις ασχημα!!! μην ανησυχεις! ολα καλα!! :Smile:

----------


## nick190813

> θα ελεγα ομως οτι εχουν πεσει λιγο τα βλεφαρα μου απο πανω..δλδ..το πανω σημειο απο το βλεφαρο που κινειται εχει πεσει προς τα κατω..σαν να ειναι φουσκωμενο κ εχει βαρυνει..αλλα φαινεται σαν χαρακτηριστικο κ οχι αλλοκοσμο..σαν εξωγηινη..αυτο ναι..εχει συμβει.


οχι ρε ανξιους μην μ λες τετοια ..... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

πως θα παντρευτουμε τωρα χαχα? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pink floyd

> Μαλλον αυτο ειναι το λαθος μου δεν θελω να το αποδεχτω.πιστευω οτι αμα το αποδεχτω θα ειμαι τρελος αλλα καταλαβαινω οτι τελικα η γαδ δεν ειναι τρελα αλλα αγχος σε εντονη μορφη..επισης δεν θελω να παιρνω φαρμακα τα φοβαμαι οτι θα μ κανουν ζημια και γενικα στν ιδεα οτι περνω ψυχοφαρμακα οτι ειμαι τρελος..λεω δλδ στν ευατο μου πως καταντησα εγω να περνω ψυχοφαρμακα δεν μου καθεται καλα. αλλα τα πηρα γιατι παντα στν ζωη μου προτιμουσα τν ευκολη λυση για ολα ειμαι λιγο καλομαθημενος μπορω να πω μαλλον..και μονο δλδ που περνω φαρμακα αυτο με ριχνει ψυχολογικα γιατι νοιωθω τρελος..καταλαβατε??εχετε να μου προτινεται κανα φτηνο και καλο ψυχολογο στν θεσσαλονικη?


Ηρθες στα λογια μου!!φοβασαι να το αντιμετωπισεις!!προσπαθεις ναι μεν αλλα θελει πιο πολυ!!μην φοβασαι αγορι μου,αξιζει ενας φοβος να περνας ολ αυτα??
Κ εγω φοβομουν τα φαρμακα,μιπως μου κανουν κακο,δεν θελω να τα παρω για μια ζωη...και μου λεει η μανα μου προτιμας να εισαι χαλια απο το να παιρνεις ενα χαπι,??κ ειχε δικιο φιλε μου,επειδη ειναι ταμπου τα ψυχολογικα προτιμουσα να υποφερω απο το να παρω φαρμακα!!αν ηταν οποιαδιποτε αλλη αρρωστια δεν θα το σκεφτομουν καν!

----------


## xristoforos28

Μην ανχωνεσαι boo δεν μας τρομαξες

----------


## pink floyd

> πωπω.....ελεος....
> θα ηταν πολυ αντιαισθητικο.....
> στα προλαβαν η εισαι γουρλοματα τωρα?]
> πωπω τα ειδα σε φωτο....


Ρε nick ελεος!!τι της λες της κοπελας??

----------


## nick190813

> Ρε nick ελεος!!τι της λες της κοπελας??


χιουμορ κανω....δεν νομιζω να με παρεξηγει η ανξιους....ξερει το χιουμορ μου :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anxious4ever

> Ηρθες στα λογια μου!!φοβασαι να το αντιμετωπισεις!!προσπαθεις ναι μεν αλλα θελει πιο πολυ!!μην φοβασαι αγορι μου,αξιζει ενας φοβος να περνας ολ αυτα??
> Κ εγω φοβομουν τα φαρμακα,μιπως μου κανουν κακο,δεν θελω να τα παρω για μια ζωη...και μου λεει η μανα μου προτιμας να εισαι χαλια απο το να παιρνεις ενα χαπι,??κ ειχε δικιο φιλε μου,επειδη ειναι ταμπου τα ψυχολογικα προτιμουσα να υποφερω απο το να παρω φαρμακα!!αν ηταν οποιαδιποτε αλλη αρρωστια δεν θα το σκεφτομουν καν!


ναι οντως..οπως οταν εχεις χοληστερινη που παιρνεις 1 χαπι την μερα..

----------


## anxious4ever

> χιουμορ κανω....δεν νομιζω να με παρεξηγει η ανξιους....ξερει το χιουμορ μου


α μην ανησυχεις το ξερω καλα το καθικακι ρε!! ειναι φιλος!!
απολαυσε τον τωρα γιατι , μη νομιζεις σε λιγο καιρο παιζει να τον εχουν μπλοκαρει!!!
το συνηθιζουν!!χαχαχ! α ρε νικ! λατρευω το χιουμορ σου ρε φιλε!

----------


## pink floyd

> Και ενα αλλο τελευταιο εμενα μου βρικε και καταθλιψη κ πολλα απο τα συμπτωματα μου λεει ειναι απο τν καταθλιψη..εσεις εχετε κ καταθλιψη η μονο γαδ? Εμενα λεει μικτη αγχωδη κ καταθλιπτικη διαταραχη


Εμενα μου ειπε καταθλιψη και απο την καταθλιψη εχω γαδ!ξερω και εγω τι λεει!!ωρες ωρες εχω την εντυπωση οτι σου κολλανε μια καταθλιψη και τελειωσε!

----------


## anxious4ever

> οχι ρε ανξιους μην μ λες τετοια .....
> 
> πως θα παντρευτουμε τωρα χαχα?


νικ! πιες το γαλα σου που θες κ γαμους μωρο παιδι! αντε!

----------


## anxious4ever

> Εμενα μου ειπε καταθλιψη και απο την καταθλιψη εχω γαδ!ξερω και εγω τι λεει!!ωρες ωρες εχω την εντυπωση οτι σου κολλανε μια καταθλιψη και τελειωσε!


μπορει να γινεται κ το αναποδο!!χααχαχ!!!! ολα μπορει!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nick190813

> α μην ανησυχεις το ξερω καλα το καθικακι ρε!! ειναι φιλος!!
> απολαυσε τον τωρα γιατι , μη νομιζεις σε λιγο καιρο παιζει να τον εχουν μπλοκαρει!!!
> το συνηθιζουν!!χαχαχ! α ρε νικ! λατρευω το χιουμορ σου ρε φιλε!


χαχχααχαχ
για μπλοκ με προοριζει ο αεον παλι μ εστειλε απειλιτικο μηνυμα :Stick Out Tongue: 
χωρις να φταιω..νομιζω οτι εχει βρει το μαυρο προβατο του σαιτ :Stick Out Tongue: 
ηθελα να σ κανω αφιερωση μια φωτο με καρδουλα ανξιους αλλα δεν μπορω να ανεβασω,δεν εχει ινσερτ ιμειτζ

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> μπορει να γινεται κ το αναποδο!!χααχαχ!!!! ολα μπορει!!


Everything is possible. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nick190813

> νικ! πιες το γαλα σου που θες κ γαμους μωρο παιδι! αντε!


οχι ανξιους νομιζω οτι το εχει η μοιρα μας να πορευτουμε μαζι,μην το βλεπεις ηλικιακα....ειμαι ωριμος σαν μια σταφιδα :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anxious4ever

ωπ?ενας ερωτας γεννιεται νικ?? ωωωωωωωωω!!!!

----------


## nick190813

> ωπ?ενας ερωτας γεννιεται νικ?? ωωωωωωωωω!!!!


αφου τα ξερεις τα συναισθηματα μου ανξιους τι να λεμε παραπανω :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anxious4ever

γαμος με 38αρα ρε!! ελεος! βρες καμια δροσια της ηλικιας σου παιδι μου!!
σιγα μη σε παρω για να μου γυρνας μετα με μικρουλες καθικι!!! σε ξερω, δεν σε ξερω??

----------


## pink floyd

> συγγνωμη δεν ηθελα να τροομαξω κανεναν.δεν ειχα αυτο το σκοπο.απλα επειδη ηταν κι αυτο ιδεοληψια το ανεφερα.συγκεκριμενα για να τονισω οτι ειναι απλα σκεψεις λοφω αγχους ή πιεσης που δεν προκειται να πραγματοποιηθουν.συγγνωμη αν επεσα εκτος θεματος ή αν τρομαξα καποιον


Δεν τρομαξες κανεναν!εμαστε τρομαγμενοι απο μονοι μας!!:ρ

----------


## anxious4ever

πες ο.τι ειναι να πεις..σε 15 λεπτα σχολαω κ παω hondo!! yeahhhh!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> γαμος με 38αρα ρε!! ελεος! βρες καμια δροσια της ηλικιας σου παιδι μου!!
> σιγα μη σε παρω για να μου γυρνας μετα με μικρουλες καθικι!!! σε ξερω, δεν σε ξερω??


Σε περίπτωση απιστίας,μπορείτε να βρείτε έναν καλό δικηγόρο,ώστε το διαζύγιο να βγεί υπέρ σας,αγαπητή anxious.

----------


## nick190813

> γαμος με 38αρα ρε!! ελεος! βρες καμια δροσια της ηλικιας σου παιδι μου!!
> σιγα μη σε παρω για να μου γυρνας μετα με μικρουλες καθικι!!! σε ξερω, δεν σε ξερω??


δεν θελω γεμισα απο δ΄'αυτες..η καρδια μου πλεον σου ανηκει :Stick Out Tongue: 
μα ανξιους δες το πρακτικα εαν με αφηνεις αταιστο αναγκαστικα θα με σπρωχνεις στις μικρουλες :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pink floyd

> χαχχααχαχ
> για μπλοκ με προοριζει ο αεον παλι μ εστειλε απειλιτικο μηνυμα
> χωρις να φταιω..νομιζω οτι εχει βρει το μαυρο προβατο του σαιτ
> ηθελα να σ κανω αφιερωση μια φωτο με καρδουλα ανξιους αλλα δεν μπορω να ανεβασω,δεν εχει ινσερτ ιμειτζ


Γιατι να σου κανει μπλοκ??ειμαι καινουργια και δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα τι παιζει εδω!

----------


## anxious4ever

ουτε μου εχεις δει..πως με εχεις ερωτευτει??
υπερ μου θα βει το διαζυγιο always, ο δικαστης θα του ριξει ban...
στανταρακι! με το ζιζανιο! αφου ειναι εντελως ζιζανιο!
βλακα κανονισε παλι να σε διωξουν!!
υ.γ. ξεσκισαμε το θεμα του παιδιου...

----------


## nick190813

> Γιατι να σου κανει μπλοκ??ειμαι καινουργια και δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα τι παιζει εδω!


αμα πεις κατι που δεν πρεπει,σου στελνει ποντους ποινης,οταν φτασεις σε ενα οριο ...τρως μπαν.....

αλλα δυστυχως οτι λεω μου ριχνει ποινες....οποτε μια ακομα θελω για ολικο μπαν αυτη την φορα μαλλον

δεν λεω τπτ,απλα τα λεω στγνα....δεν καθομαι να πηγαινω μεσα απο οδους ,τα λεω ποιο ωμα

----------


## anxious4ever

> Γιατι να σου κανει μπλοκ??ειμαι καινουργια και δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα τι παιζει εδω!


ειναι απλο..ο νικ ειναι ζιζανιο..τα λεει εξω απο τα δοντια..κ καποιες φορες του απαγορευουν την εισοδο!
εμενα ομως μαρεσει που τα λεει εξω απο τα δοντια κ δεν χρυσωνει χαπια!

----------


## pink floyd

> γαμος με 38αρα ρε!! ελεος! βρες καμια δροσια της ηλικιας σου παιδι μου!!
> σιγα μη σε παρω για να μου γυρνας μετα με μικρουλες καθικι!!! σε ξερω, δεν σε ξερω??


Οι 40αρες=20 αρες!!αν και δεν εισαι 40 ακομα!!

----------


## nick190813

> ουτε μου εχεις δει..πως με εχεις ερωτευτει??
> υπερ μου θα βει το διαζυγιο always, ο δικαστης θα του ριξει ban...
> στανταρακι! με το ζιζανιο! αφου ειναι εντελως ζιζανιο!
> βλακα κανονισε παλι να σε διωξουν!!
> υ.γ. ξεσκισαμε το θεμα του παιδιου...


και εγω αυτο ελεγα,μεχρι που σε γνωρισα ανξιους..νομιζω οτι σου ανηκει πλεον η καρδια μου.........θα σου κανω και αφιερωση.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> ουτε μου εχεις δει..πως με εχεις ερωτευτει??
> υπερ μου θα βει το διαζυγιο always, ο δικαστης θα του ριξει ban...
> στανταρακι! με το ζιζανιο! αφου ειναι εντελως ζιζανιο!
> βλακα κανονισε παλι να σε διωξουν!!
> υ.γ. ξεσκισαμε το θεμα του παιδιου...


Ειδικά αν είναι ο πιο γνωστός δικαστής πανελλαδικά.:Ρ

----------


## nick190813

> Οι 40αρες=20 αρες!!αν και δεν εισαι 40 ακομα!!


συμφωνω και επαυξανω

τι να πουνε οι 20αρες μπροστα στην ανξιους

----------


## pink floyd

> ειναι απλο..ο νικ ειναι ζιζανιο..τα λεει εξω απο τα δοντια..κ καποιες φορες του απαγορευουν την εισοδο!
> εμενα ομως μαρεσει που τα λεει εξω απο τα δοντια κ δεν χρυσωνει χαπια!


Και πολυ καλα κανεις που τα λες!εδω λεμε την γνωμη μας!ειναι λογικο να μην συμφωνουμε,δεν σκεφτομαστε ολοι το ιδιο!

----------


## pink floyd

> ουτε μου εχεις δει..πως με εχεις ερωτευτει??
> υπερ μου θα βει το διαζυγιο always, ο δικαστης θα του ριξει ban...
> στανταρακι! με το ζιζανιο! αφου ειναι εντελως ζιζανιο!
> βλακα κανονισε παλι να σε διωξουν!!
> υ.γ. ξεσκισαμε το θεμα του παιδιου...


Σε ερωτευτικε για τον ψυχικο σου κοσμο!!

----------


## anxious4ever

αχ το παει φιρι φιρι να τον διωξουυυννν ! ασε τις αφιερωσεις ρε μαναρι μου , μη σε διωξουν τωρα για σεξ παρενοχληση!!  :Stick Out Tongue: 
υ.γ. always, pink floyd(αγαπω το νικνειμ σου),νικ νομιζω πως ταιριαζουμε παντως..τα λεμε ωραια..να κανουμε ενα τσατ!

----------


## pink floyd

https://youtu.be/IXdNnw99-Ic
Σας το αφιερωνω!!

----------


## anxious4ever

αχ δεν μπαινω youtube Απο το γραφειο γμτ!!
θα το δω απο το σπιτι , αν προλαβω γιατι εχω κ προβα σημερις...

----------


## pink floyd

Πως ανεβαζω βιντεο??

----------


## nick190813

> αχ το παει φιρι φιρι να τον διωξουυυννν ! ασε τις αφιερωσεις ρε μαναρι μου , μη σε διωξουν τωρα για σεξ παρενοχληση!! 
> υ.γ. always, pink floyd(αγαπω το νικνειμ σου),νικ νομιζω πως ταιριαζουμε παντως..τα λεμε ωραια..να κανουμε ενα τσατ!


θα κανουμε και τσατ ,πως θα στηριχτει αλλωστε η αγαπη μας :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anxious4ever

> Σε ερωτευτικε για τον ψυχικο σου κοσμο!!


αχαχαχα!!!! ναιιιι σωστο!!!
με ρωτευτηκε γιατι εχουμε το ιδιο χιουμορ κ το ξερει το καθικι!!
ΟΧΙ ΜΠΑΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΝΙΚ!!! ΔΙΑΜΑΡΤΥΡΟΜΑΙ!! ΘΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΠΕΡΓΙΑ ΠΕΙΝΑΣ!!!

----------


## nick190813

> αχαχαχα!!!! ναιιιι σωστο!!!
> με ρωτευτηκε γιατι εχουμε το ιδιο χιουμορ κ το ξερει το καθικι!!
> ΟΧΙ ΜΠΑΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΝΙΚ!!! ΔΙΑΜΑΡΤΥΡΟΜΑΙ!! *ΘΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΠΕΡΓΙΑ ΠΕΙΝΑΣ*!!!


οχι ανξιους δεν πρεπει να χασεις τα πιασιματα..ξανασκεψου το :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anxious4ever

δεν εχω πιασιματα! ειμαι αδυνατη!
λοιπον σκατοπαιδα πρεπει να σχολασω! με περιμενει ο hondos center για ενα υπεροχο ταξιδι ομορφιας!!! 
σας φιλω! κ ΧΑΡΑΛΑ!!!

----------


## pink floyd

> δεν εχω πιασιματα! ειμαι αδυνατη!
> λοιπον σκατοπαιδα πρεπει να σχολασω! με περιμενει ο hondos center για ενα υπεροχο ταξιδι ομορφιας!!! 
> σας φιλω! κ ΧΑΡΑΛΑ!!!


Οοοοο!!φιλια!!

----------


## xristoforos28

Pink floyd poso eisai?

----------


## xristoforos28

Εχει αυπνιες κανενας σας??  :Smile:

----------


## anxious4ever

τωρα πια οχι..αλλα οταν ειμαι σε φαση ΓΑΔ ..εχω ο.τι θες! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pink floyd

Καλημερα στο παρεακι!!Χριστοφορε σε λιγες μερες γινομαι 32 χρονων!!ασε,περναω κριση ηλικιας!!:ρ
Εγω οσο χαλια και να ειμαι κοιμαμαι απλα δεν κοιμαμαι καλα!!αλλα εγω ειμαι περιπτωση ειμαι ερωτευμενη με το υπνο!!

----------


## anxious4ever

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σου ρε..εγω οταν ειμαι σε ΓΑΔ ομως, κοιμαμαι αργα κ ξυπναω πολυ νωρις κ τρεμω..δλδ μπορει να ξυπνησω κ 5 το πρωι..
γενικα ομως οταν περναει κοιμαμαι σαν βοδι.

----------


## pink floyd

Πριν παρω την αγωγη,κοιμομουν ναι μεν αλλα αργα,κατα τις 3 και ξυπναγα κατα τις 12!αυτο που δεν αντεχα ηταν το πρωινο ξυπνημα!με το που ανοιγα τα ματια μου,τσιμπιματα,ταχυπαλμιες ,αγχος αλλα αυτο που δεν αντεχα ηταν οι σκεψεις!μου ερχοταν να βαραω το κεφαλι μου στον τοιχο!

----------


## anxious4ever

το πρωινο ξυπνημα ειναι ο.τι χειροτερο σητν γαδ, δεν υπαρχει απλα η φρικη που νιωθεις!!! οσο περναει η μερα γινεται λιγο πιο ευκολο..αλλα το πρωι ειλικρινα δεν παλευεται...επεφτα το βραδι κ σκεφτομουν πως θα ξυπνησω την επομενη μερα! πως θα το αντεξω παλι αυτο..

----------


## anxious4ever

τωρα εσυ pink floyd τι αγωγη παιρνεις??

----------


## pink floyd

Παιρνω μισο etiapin(αντιψυχωτικο)κ ενα escitalopram actavis 20mg(αντικαταθλιπτικο)

----------


## anxious4ever

ποσο καιρο τα παιρνεις?

----------


## pink floyd

Ενα μηνα κ κατι!αυτες τις μερες ειναι να παω στον γιατρο!

----------


## anxious4ever

νιωθεις καλυτερα? 
εγω παιρνω ενα εφεξορ των 75 καθημερινα απο 25/12(χριστουγεννιατικο)..
απο τοτε δλδ παιρνω αυτο μονο, επαιρνα κ λυρικα μεχρι να προσαρμοστω στο εφεξορ κ το μου το εκοψε κ πλεον ειμαι μονο με εφεξορ.

----------


## pink floyd

Τις πρωτες δυο εβδομαδες ημουν χαλια αλλα φταιω κ εγω γιατι το πηρα πολυ βαρια που ξεκινισα αγωγη!μονο στην δουλεια πηγαινα,την υπολοιπη μερα ξαπλωμενη σε ενα κρεβατι και να κλαιω την μοιρα μου,ουτε μπανιο δεν εκανα,εγω?!!!που κανω καθε μερα μπορει και δυο φορες την ημερα!πηγα στον ψυχολογο,απιστευτος ανθρωπος απο το πρωτο ραντεβου με βοηθησε να αποδεχτω το προβλημα μου!οταν παω δεν καταλαβαινω πως περναει η ωρα!μετα απο τρεις εβδομαδες με αγωγη μου κολλαει μια ιδεα και παθαινω κριση!!φρικη!!κ εκει καταλαβα οτι τα φαρμακα ναι μεν με ηρεμουν αλλα δεν με σωνουν!οποτε λεω κοπελια παρτο αλλιως,για κανε ενα μπανιο,για βγες εστω 5 λεπτα στο μπαλκονι!κ τωρα ειμαι αρκετα καλα!γι αυτο και επιμενω στον χριστοφορο να προσπαθησει!!μακαρι να υπηρχε ενα μαγικο χαπακι κ να γινομασταν καλα αλλα δεν..

----------


## anxious4ever

ειναι νωρις ακομα για το φαρμακο σου..μετα τις 40 μερες θα ηρεμησεις πληρως κ θα φυγουν κ οι περιεργες σκεψεις που δημιουργουν φρικη..δλδ θα νιωσεις να περνανε απο το μυαλο σου, αλλα θα γελας με αυτες..
τα αντικαταθλιπτικα πρωτα απ ολα μετα τον μηνα, ηρεμουν απο το στρες, μπορει κ οχι..αλλοι θελουν πανω απο 50 μερες για να ηρεμησουν...
γενικα παντως αν το παιρνεις μονο 30 μερες ακομα να ξερεις οτι θελει κ αλλο χρονο..
μη νομιζεις οτι αυτο ηταν το τελικο του αποτελεσμα παντως..
οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι νιωθουν πληρως νορμαλ μετα τις 60 μερες, δλδ 2 μηνες..
ειλικρινα στο λεω, οτι οι σκεψεις κ οι εμμονες κ οι φρικες σταματουν τελειως με το αντικαταθλιπτικο, αν σε πιανει φυσικα κ σου ταιριαζει.

----------


## anxious4ever

εχω φιλη που εχει υποχονδριαση στο φουλ..παιρνει 3 χρονια λαντοζ, δεν της κανει τιποτα..κ επιμενει κ το παιρνει...δεν θελει να κανει αλλαγη ενω της εχει πει ο γιατρος οτι δεν την πιανει..ομως αυτη εκει επιμενει κ ειναι τα ιδια σκατα που ηταν, πριν το ξεκινησει...
βασανιζεται καθημερινα γιατι πολυ απλα το φαρμακο δεν της ταιριαζει.
αυτη η κοπελα εχει μια εμμονη , οτι εχει πανω της κ της φανει περιεργο θεωρει οτι εχει καρκινο..
πχ ποναει το κεφαλι της, θεωρει οτι εχει καρκινο στο κεφαλι κ τρεμει απο αγχος κ κλαιει καθε μερα..

----------


## pink floyd

> Τις πρωτες δυο εβδομαδες ημουν χαλια αλλα φταιω κ εγω γιατι το πηρα πολυ βαρια που ξεκινισα αγωγη!μονο στην δουλεια πηγαινα,την υπολοιπη μερα ξαπλωμενη σε ενα κρεβατι και να κλαιω την μοιρα μου,ουτε μπανιο δεν εκανα,εγω?!!!που κανω καθε μερα μπορει και δυο φορες την ημερα!πηγα στον ψυχολογο,απιστευτος ανθρωπος απο το πρωτο ραντεβου με βοηθησε να αποδεχτω το προβλημα μου!οταν παω δεν καταλαβαινω πως περναει η ωρα!μετα απο τρεις εβδομαδες με αγωγη μου κολλαει μια ιδεα και παθαινω κριση!!φρικη!!κ εκει καταλαβα οτι τα φαρμακα ναι μεν με ηρεμουν αλλα δεν με σωνουν!οποτε λεω κοπελια παρτο αλλιως,για κανε ενα μπανιο,για βγες εστω 5 λεπτα στο μπαλκονι!κ τωρα ειμαι αρκετα καλα!γι αυτο και επιμενω στον χριστοφορο να προσπαθησει!!μακαρι να υπηρχε ενα μαγικο χαπακι κ να γινομασταν καλα αλλα δεν..


Επισης πριν 5 χρονια περασα μια ασχημη φαση στην ζωη μου και μου εδωσε μια φιλη μου zolotrin αν δεν κανω λαθος!!κολαση να μην κοιμαμαι,να καιγομαι ολοκληρη,να μην καταλαβαινω τι μου γινετε!τα πηρα για δυο μηνες και παλι και εκει με οι φιλοι μου με βγαζαν με το ζορι και εγω να κλαιω τις πρωτες μερες!!παλι μονη μου επρεπε να προσπαθησω!ξερω οτι γινομαι κουραστικη αλλα πρεπει να παλεψουμε μονοι μας!!!!

----------


## pink floyd

Εσυ εισαι καλα με τα φαρμακα?

----------


## anxious4ever

ναι μια χαρα! καθε μερα κ καλυτερα! την διαφορα κ την πληρη βελτιωση την ενιωσα μετα τις 35 μερες...κ εχω ακομα χρονο..αλλα νιωθω ηρεμη κ πλεον εξαιρετικα.
καλη διαθεση..κανονικα ολα οκ.

----------


## pink floyd

Αυτα ειναι ευχαριστα!!εγω σημερα ενω ξυπνησα καλα τωρα δεν εχω διαθεση!!ανυπομονω να σχολασω για να παω σπιτι!!

----------


## anxious4ever

εγω ανυπομονω να φυγω γιατι παντα ανυπομονωνα σχολασω..να παω να κανω τα δικα μου..να τελειωνω τη δουλεια..βαριεμαι..

----------


## xristoforos28

Καλημερα σας...εγω με τν γαδ κοιμαμαι πολυ τωρα ξυπνησα να φανταστειτε...

----------


## xristoforos28

Βγηκαν τα αποτελεσμα dna εχω αγχωθει...τα ριξα μια ματια αλλα δν καταλαβα πολλα ξερεις κανεις τν εξεταση αυτη?

----------


## anxious4ever

Δεν εχω ιδεα τι λεει..θες να μου στειλεις για ποιες ουσιες γραφει?αν γραφει καποια ουσια?

----------


## xristoforos28

Απο τα λιγα που καταλαβα γιατι τα λεει επιστημονικα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα.δεν κανουν για μενα λογω γονιδιων και οτι ο οργανισμος π ανταποκρινεται καλυτερα στα ατυπα αντιψυχωτικα αλλα λεει οτι αμα παρω για χρονια αντιψυχωτικα εχω προθιασεση οψιμης δυσκινισιασ..pffffff εχω αγχωθειιιιι λετε να χω καμια ψυχση τελικα??περιμενω πως κ πως να παει 5 να παω στν γιατρο μου να τα δειξω να μου τα πει κ αυτος

----------


## xristoforos28

Anxious δεν γραφει ουσιες κατι παραξενα γραφει.κωδικους μαλλον θα ειναο γονιδια

----------


## xristoforos28

Δεν θελω να παρω αντιψυχωτικα γαμωτο.... πφφφ

----------


## anxious4ever

οχι ρε! δεν σημαινει οτι εχεις ψυχωση αν παιρνεις αντιψυχωτικα καλε!! ηρεμησε!
εννοει σε χαμηλες δοσεις!! χαλαρωσε !!

----------


## anxious4ever

εχεις υποψιν σου τι ειναι ψυχωση???

----------


## anxious4ever

επισης πρεπει καπου να εχει εναν πινακα αποτελεσματων με LL,LS Κ τετοια..αυτα ειναι κοκκινα καποια?

----------


## xristoforos28

Για αυτο τοσο καιρο με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα μαλλον δεν ειδα αποτελεσμα ισα ισα γινομουν χειροτερα επισης γραφει οτι τα αντικαταθλιπτικα σε μενα πιο πολυ παρενεργειες μου διημουργουν παρα θεραπεια οπως συναισθηματικη ασταθεια μανια αυπνια απαθεια και αλλα...δεν ξερω θα δειξει αν οντως κανει δουλεια αυτη η εξεταση η απλως κοροιδευουν το κοσμο για να τους τρωνε τα λεφτα γιατι οι περισσοτεροι ψυχιατροι ψυχολογοι ειναι λαμογια κοροιδευουν τν κοσμο και συνεργαζονται με εταιριες για να τα οικονομανε...

----------


## xristoforos28

Ναι αυτα αnxious εγω τα εχω ολα στε μεση dld sl.tc glygly ka

----------


## xristoforos28

Kai alla.........ola kokkina ta xw alla stn mesh t pinaka dld metria prodiathesh oxi full

----------


## xristoforos28

Ξερω τ ειναι ψυχωση 2 χρονια με αυτα ασχολουμε διαβαζω συνεχεια αρθρα στο.ιντερνετ σε λιγο θα παρω κ πτυχιο ψυχιατρου με τοσο ψαξιμο π εχω κανει hahaha πλακα κανω φυσικα : p

----------


## anxious4ever

αφου ξερεις λοιπον τι ειναι ψυχωση..ξερεις κ τα συμπτωματα της...εχεις κανει ψυχωτικο επεισοδιο ποτε?σου χουν πει αλλοι οτι δεν εισαι καλα κ πρεπει να πας γιατρο γιατι λες περιεργα πραματα?ακους φωνες?οποτε..πως να εχεις ψυχωση?
θελω τωρα να μου γραψεις απο κατω..
τα διπλα γονιδια που ειναι με κοκκινο..
καποια ειναι πχ L (ΜΑΥΡΟ), L (KOKKINO) Ή Μπορει να ειναι L(ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ), L (ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ)..
ΔΛΔ ποσα διπλα κοκκινα υπαρχουν κ ποια ειναι αυτα?

----------


## anxious4ever

αν δω τον πινακα σου μπορω να καταλαβω καποια πραματα νομιζω...

----------


## xristoforos28

Δεν εχω κανει αλλα φοβαμαι μην ειμαι στν προδρομη φαση και μου βγει σε λιγομ..γιατι απο οτι καταλαβα εχω προδιαθεση..λοιπον για αυτα π με ειπες εγω εχω τα εξης sl που σημαινει προδιαθεση για αγχοσ καταθλιψη...εχω glygly που σημαινειν προδιαθεση για διπολικη και εχω και ΤC που σημαινει προδιαθεση για ψυχικες διαταραχες διαβητη 2.. δλδ μετρια προδιαθεση για ολα αυτα...αμα ειχα ss, TT θα ειχα πιο πολυ προδιαθεση τα φυσιολογικα για να σου δωσω να καταλαβεις θα ηταν αμα ειχα το πρωτο LL . to allo serSEr και CC

----------


## anxious4ever

εχει καπου αυτο το γονιδιο? DβH C-1021T
ειναι κοκκινα κ τα δυο δίπλα?διπλα θα πρεπει να εχει ενα CT ή TT, ΑΥΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ Κ ΑΝ ΝΑΙ ΠΟΙΑ?
εχουμε γινει γιατροι ρε φιλε!

----------


## xristoforos28

Τλπ τρεχα γυρευε δεν θα βγαλουμε ακρη...θα κανω υπομονη να τα δειξω στν γιατρο μην σας πριζω κ εσας

----------


## anxious4ever

ρε συ τα κοκκινα μετρανε.
αν εχεις 2 κοκκινα ειναι προδιαθεση νομιζω..αν ειναι ενα μαυρο ενα κοκκινο ..οχι ιδιατερα..
ξερεις τι πιστευω?οτι δεν εχεις τιποτα! 
αν κανουμε ολοι αυτο το τεστ..θα μας βγαλει λιγο απο ολα σε ολους!!
γιατι παιζουν πολλα με την κληρονομικοτητα κ τα γονιδια μας!
ποτε θα πας στον γιατρο?

----------


## pink floyd

Για την εξεταση δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω γιατι δεν εχω ιδεα!!μπορω να σε βοηθησω για την ψυχωση,απο προσωπικη εμπειρια οταν εχεις ψυχωση δεν το καταλαβαινει αυτος που πασχει αλλα το περιβαλλον του!εμεις δεν ακουγαμε φωνες ουτε ειχαμε παραισθησεις αλλα ειχαμε μανια καταδιωξεις!μας κυνηγαει η αστυνομια,θελουν το κακο μας οι συγγενεις μας,συγνωμη αλλα εγω φταιω για ολα τα ασχημα που σας εχουν συμβει...μπορω να σου πω απειρα αλλα δεν θελω να τα θυμαμαι!ξεκολλα!!δεν εχεις τιποτα!!κ εγω παιρνω αντιψυχωτικο,ξερω πως αισθανεσαι κ εγω τρελαθηκα και πηγα στον ψυχολογο,αυτος με ηρεμησε!πολλες φορες δινουν και αντιψυχωτικα,το ιδιο φαρμακο σε μικρες δοσης ειναι ηρεμηστικο και σε μεγαλες δοσης ειναι για ψυχωση!

----------


## anxious4ever

δες εδω
http://psi-gr.tripod.com/dna_seroton...ine_table.html
αν δεις τα δυο κοκκινα ειναι βλαβη..δλδ καθε γονιδιο εχει 2 ελικες..αν κ οι δυο ελικες παρουσιαζουν βλαβη, δλδ ειναι κοκκινα κ τα δυο τα LL κλπ..ειναι ετεροζυγη βλαβη που σημαινει προδιαθεση!! αν ειναι ενα μαυρο ενα κοκκινο σημαινει ομοζυγη βλαβη που δεν ειανι κατι το ιδιαιτερο.

----------


## xristoforos28

Pink floyd και anxioys ευχαριστω...pink εχεις ψυχωση?

----------


## xristoforos28

Anxius με βαση αυτο τον πινακα εβγαλα τα συμπερσματα μου αυτον κοιτουσα κ εγω δλδ τα εχω στν μεση εγω ομοζυγη βλαβη και στα 4 γονιδια

----------


## anxious4ever

δλδ εχεις ομοζυγη..προδιαθεση...μαλισ α..
πιστευω πως κ εγω αν εκανα ενα τετοιο θα μου εβγαζαν κατι στανταρ!!χαχα!
αλλο η προδιαθεση κ αλλο το να εχεις αυτο το πραμα..θα σου πει ο γιατρος.ποτε πας ?δεν μας ειπες.
οντως pink , ειχες ψυχωση?μας μπερδεψες με αυτο που εγραψες.

----------


## pink floyd

Μην με ευχαριστεις για τιποτα εγω ειμαι εδω για οτι βοηθεια χρειαστεις να στα χωνω και λιγο!!! :Stick Out Tongue: 
Οχι εγω,ο αδερφος μου!

----------


## anxious4ever

οταν επαιρνες αντικαταθλιπτικο ρε φιλε..τι ενιωθες?τα ιδια κ χειροτερα κ δεν περναγε με τιποτα ολο αυτο?

----------


## xristoforos28

Hahah δεν πειραζει γενικα ετσι ειμαι εγω δεν περνω απο λογια ευκολα...αν δλδ κατι μου μπει στο μυαλο θα το κανω ο κοσμος να γυρισει και δεν ακουω κανεναν : p

----------


## xristoforos28

Σημερα μαλλον θα παω anxioys περιμενω να παει 5 να παρω τηλ.να κλεισω ραντεβου

----------


## pink floyd

Καλα εγω ειμαι χειροτερη απο σενα μην νομιζεις!!τα κοντινα μου ατομα σηκωνουν τα χερια ψιλα μαζι μου!!χαχαχα,ο καλλος στον εγκεφαλο δεν γιατρευεται!!χαχαχα,ακους τι μου λενε??!!

----------


## xristoforos28

Οταν επερνα αντικαταθλιπτικο και ακομα τα περνω τα ιδια ενοιωθα δεν ειδα καμια αλλαγη. στα χαμενα σαν να μην ειμαι ο ευατος μου απλως με τ αντικταθλιπτικο δεν ειχα τοσο τις κρισεις πανικου κ γενικα μια απαθεια σαν να μην με νοιαζει τπτ αλλα δεν ειδα διαφορα δν βρηκα τν εαυτο μου.

----------


## anxious4ever

εγω ειμαι πολυ διαλλακτικη θα ελεγα, σε σημειο αηδιαστικο..αλλαζω 100 γνωμες...παρανοια..
οταν πας γιατρο κτελεψεις στειλε μας να δουμε τι σου ειπε..αν κ πιστευω οτι ολα καλα θα ειναι...τωρα διαβαζα μαλιστα οτι το τεστ dna, ειναι ακομα σε πειραματικο σταδιο...ελα βλακειες!!
κ στην τελικη ας παρεις αντιψυχωτικο, χαπι το ενα χαπι κ το αλλο! αν ειναι να εισαι καλα..χεστηκες!

----------


## anxious4ever

> Οταν επερνα αντικαταθλιπτικο και ακομα τα περνω τα ιδια ενοιωθα δεν ειδα καμια αλλαγη. στα χαμενα σαν να μην ειμαι ο ευατος μου απλως με τ αντικταθλιπτικο δεν ειχα τοσο τις κρισεις πανικου κ γενικα μια απαθεια σαν να μην με νοιαζει τπτ αλλα δεν ειδα διαφορα δν βρηκα τν εαυτο μου.


αυτο μπορει να συμβαινει καλε μου, επειδη μπορει να μη σε πιανουν καποια συγκεκριμενα..οπως κ να εχει μη πτοεισαι! ολα για τους ανθρωπους ειναι..
το παν ειναι να εισαι καλα! κ γω παιρνω αντικαταθλιπτικο , αλλα παιρνω κ αλλα 2 για το graves, οκ χαπακια ειναι κ αυτα..και?

----------


## xristoforos28

Αστα να πανε pink ξεροκεφαλοι ημαστε hahaah.και εμενα οι φιλοι με λενε μια χαρα εισαι δεν φενεσαι οτι εχεις κατι με λενε χαζομαρα στο κεφαλι σου εχεις μονο..αλλα.νταξει δεν ξερουν πως νοιωθω εγω για αυτο

----------


## pink floyd

Καλε ο ψυχολογος προχτες με ειπε και γλωσσου!!χαχαχα,ειμαι ομως!!

----------


## xristoforos28

Ναι anxious θα σας στειλω.το.ειδα κ εγω αυτο π λες ειναι σε πειραματικο σταδιο αλλα με λεει ο γιατρος οτι ειναι πρωτοποροι στην ελλαδα αυτη η εταιρια.και εχει95 τις εκατο αποτελεσμα τι να πω η θα στρωσω η με δουλευει για να με φαει λεφτα ..

----------


## pink floyd

> Ναι anxious θα σας στειλω.το.ειδα κ εγω αυτο π λες ειναι σε πειραματικο σταδιο αλλα με λεει ο γιατρος οτι ειναι πρωτοποροι στην ελλαδα αυτη η εταιρια.και εχει95 τις εκατο αποτελεσμα τι να πω η θα στρωσω η με δουλευει για να με φαει λεφτα ..


Δεν πηρες και μια αλλη γνωμη?

----------


## xristoforos28

Πηρα πολλες γνωμες μεχρι κ αυτον τν δασκαλοπουλο πηρα τν ψυχιατρο.στο ιατρειο του με λεει ειναι αξιοπιστο αλλα αλλους 2 - 3 ψυχιατρους π.ρωτησα δεν το ηξεραν και.δεν το πιστευαν οτι.ισχυει κατι..αλλα εγω επειδη μου μπηκε στο μυαλο οτι θα τα κανω πηγα και το κανα

----------


## xristoforos28

Να δω πως θα ξεχρεωσω τωρα hahah..για να τν κανω δανειστηκα απο ενα πολυ κοντινο μου προσωπο..ηταν κ ακριβο τ ατιμο.

----------


## pink floyd

Μην το σκεφτεσσι αυτο καθολοθ!!θα δεις οτι θα βρεις τον τροπο να τα γυρισεις!πιστη σε σενα να εχεις και ολα θα πανε καλα!

----------


## anxious4ever

ολα καλα θα πανε! εκλεισες ραντεβου?εχω διαβασει τα παντα οσον αφορα τα γονιδια..τωρα κ ΓΕΝΕΤΙΣΤΗΣ!!

----------


## xristoforos28

Δν εκλεισα ακομα τν πηρα αλλα τπτ περιμενω να με παρει πισω..γενικα παντα ετσι κανει για να τν πετυχεις δυσκολα εχει πολυ δουλεια παντα..για πες anxious εμαθες τπτ καινουριο να μας πεις κ εμας...

----------


## anxious4ever

Ε πολλα. Κ διαφορά.. Τι να γράφω τώρα εδώ.. Τελικά τι έγινε με τον γιατρό;

----------


## xristoforos28

Ela αnxioys ε τελικα εκλεισα ραντεβοθ για παρασκευη αλλα τν μιλησα λιγο με λεει τελικα το cybalta ειναι το σωστο φαρμακο αυτο δλδ π μ εδινε κ πριν κ οτι μπορει να μ προσθεσει κ το ρεμερον...για τν προδιαθεση με λεει δν παει να πει οτι δεν σημαινει οτι θα μ βγουν ολα αυτα π γραφει απλως ειμαι πιο επιρεπης στο ανχος...ε θα παω κ τν παρασκευη να μου τα πει και αναλυτικα..αρχιζω κ πιστευω οτι τζαμπα λεφτα ειναι οι ψυχολογοι και οι ψυχιατροι..κοροιδιες..δλδ εδωσα 800 για να μου πει α ωραια συνεχισε τν αγωγη σου..αν δεν πιασει κ αυτη η αγωγη θα τον πω τα σταματαω ολα...

----------


## anxious4ever

ειδες?? το ρεμερον γιατι δεν το ειχε δωσει πιο πριν ρε γμτ?
εμενα ο δικος μου που επαιρνα λαντοζ περσι κ δεν περναγε με τιποτα το αγχος...μου προσθεσε ρεμερον ενα βραδι κ με το που ξυπνησα το πρωι ημουν περδικι..ναι μεν ενιωθα λιγο βαρια, δλδ καπως κοιμισμενη αλλα αυτο μονο τις 2 πρωτες μερες..
το πηρα 1 μιση μηνα κ ημουν υπεροχα! ομως εβαλα κιλα(το ρεμερον ειναι το μονο αντικαταθλιπτικο που βαζει κιλα)..οποτε μου το εκοψε..
πηρα 7 κιλα σε 1 μιση μηνα!ΟΠΟΤΕ δεν ειχα μελλον με το φαρμακο.το οποιο ειναι απιθανο φαρμακο αλλα εχει αυτο το κακο..οποτε προσεχε την διατροφη σου, πινε πολλα νερα κ κανε ποδηλατο στο φουλ.
μαλακια ρε γμτ να δωσεις 800 ευρω για να σου πει αυτα..τεσπα..τωρα εγινε δεν πειραζει μη το σκεφτεσαι αλλο.
σου λεω κ μεις να κανουμε αυτο το τεστ..με τοσο στρες τετοια θα μας βγαλει πιστευω..
καλυτερα κ να μην το ξερεις κιολας...
ομως δεν στα παρουσιασε κ ακριβως οπως ειναι το τεστ, πριν το κανεις..
δεν ξερω γτ..μηπως παιρνει ποσοστα?θελω να πω οτι κ οι γιατροι κανουν τετοιες μαλακιες γαμωτο.

----------


## xristoforos28

Αντε να δουμε τωρα με τ ρεμερον..οσο για τα κιλα δεν εχω θεμα ειμαι αδυνατος ισα ισα θελω να βαλω κανα κιλο..ε ναι κ εγω αυτο σκεφτηκα μηπως περνει ποσοστα αλλα τωρα τ να πεις.....

----------


## xristoforos28

Κ με ειπε να μην φοβαμαι για ψυχωση..

----------


## anxious4ever

ρε δεν γινεται αν ηταν θα ειχε εκδηλωθει με τοσο στρες η ψυχωση! δεν γινονται αυτα!! ειναι δυνατον??? με τοσο στρες που βαραει κοκκινα κ να εισαι οκ?σιγουρα θα ειχε γινει!
ουτε καν να το σκεφτεσαι...!!!

----------


## xristoforos28

Μακαρι..εντωμεταξυ ξυπνησα πριν μια ωρα και νοιωθω τρελο ανχος κ απο τν μια νυσταζω και δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω και δεν εχω και ζαναξ αποφασισα να τα κοψω.μου ειχαν τελειωσει πριν καμια βδομαδα και δεν πηγα να τα γραψω ξανα..και τωρα σκεφτομαι να παω να τα παρω να παρω ενα να ημεμησω αλλα κρατιεμαι..το παλευω δεν θελω να περνω ζαναξ

----------


## anxious4ever

να κανεις ο.τι λεει ο γιατρος! κ να μην κοβεις μονος σου ο.τιδηποτε..επιβαρυνεις το νευρικο σου συστημα ετσι!!!

----------


## xristoforos28

Οχι δεν τα εκοψα απο μονος ο γιατρος με ειπε να τα κοψω αλλα με λεει αμα δεν μπορεις συνεχισε τα..αλλα η συμβουλη τ ηταν να τα κοψω.

----------


## anxious4ever

επειδη δεν ηρεμουσα με τιποτα τον Νοεμβριο, μου εδωσε αντιεπιληπτικο..οταν μου το πε..επαθα σοκ!
συνεχεια φοβομουν που το επαιρνα κ τελικα ρε συ σε 10 μερες με ειχε βοηθησει απιστευτα! κ μετα απο 1 μηνα μου το εκοψε μαχαιρι, ηρεμια, ουτε εξαρτηση ουτε παχος ουτε τιποτα..
μιλησε του γι αυτο...
γιατι μερικοι δινουν αντικαταθλιπτικο μαζι με ρεμερον κ αλλοι αντικαταθλιπτικο μαζι με αντιεπιληπτικο.

----------


## xristoforos28

Οταν λες αντιελιπτικο δλδ ποια χαπια ειναι αυτα ? Πες καμια ονομασια να καταλαβω δεν τα ξερω

----------


## xristoforos28

Θα το πω στον γιατρο μ αμα ειναι...ειναι πιο βαρια απο τα αντικαταθλιπτικα και τ αντιψυχωτικα? Το ρεμερον τι ειναι?

----------


## pink floyd

Για την επιληψια αν δεν κανω λαθος!!το ρεμερον ειναι αντικαταθλιπτικο!

----------


## anxious4ever

τα αντιεπιληπτικα που πηρα εγω λεγονται lyrica κ απλα ηρεμουν το νευρικο συστημα κ ειναι για ΓΑΔ..το γραφουν κ μεσα στις ενδειξεις..δεν ειναι βαρια φαρμακα κ δινουν χαμηλη δοση..δεν κανουν υπνηλια, απλα εισαι κανονικα σε 4 μερες περιπου-10.Λειτουργουν στην επιληψια, αλλα το lyrica συγκεκριμενα εχεις ενδειξη μεσα που λεει ΓΑΔ.
το ρεμερον ειναι αντικαταθλιπτικο που κανει αμεση αγχολυση κ φερνει υπνηλια κ εχει αγχολυτικη δραση αμεση, το μισο ομως..Το ολοκληρο χαπι κανει αντικαταθλιψη. Παχαινει ομως πολυ κ ειναι ξεχωριστη κατηγορια απο μονο του.Το καλο του ειναι οτι αν το παρεις σε οξυ στρες ειναι σαν εχεις παρει 10 ζαναξ μαζι..πεφτεις κρεβατι κ κοιμασαι σαν βοδι...αλλα αυτο τις πρωτες 2-3 μερες..μετα το συνηθιζεις..αμεση κ εγγυημενη αγχολυση.
τα αντιψυχωτικα δεν τα εχω παριε ποτε..τα φοβαμαι...θεωρουνται αρκετα βαρια φαρμακα..προτιμω να παρω ατνιεπιληπτικο που κοβεται αμεσα χωρις σταδιακη διακοπη , δνε κανει εξαρτηση κλπ..
τα αντιψυχωτικα κοβονται σταδιακα γιατι κανουν καποια εξαρτηση.
το ρεμερον επισης, κοβεται αποτομα δεν υπαρχει κανενας κινδυνος..

----------


## black_adder

> Θα το πω στον γιατρο μ αμα ειναι...ειναι πιο βαρια απο τα αντικαταθλιπτικα και τ αντιψυχωτικα? Το ρεμερον τι ειναι?


είναι αντικαταθλιπτικό και βοηθάει από την αρχή στο άγχος.Ειδικα σε όποιον έχει παθολογικό άγχος είναι πολύ καλό. Προσωπικα αυτό παίρνω.Τωρα τα αντιεπιληπτικά δεν υπάρχουν σε κάποια κατηγορία βαριά ή ελαφριά δίνονται ανάλογα με τη περίπτωση.Υπαρχουν αντιεπηλιπτικα που δίνονται για το άγχος και ψυχοσωματικά (για ενοχλήσεις σοβαρές μιλάμε) και αντιεπιληπτικά ως σταθεροποιητές διάθεσης. Τα δίνουν για διάφορους λόγους. Από ψυχώσεις μέχρι περιπτωσεις συναισθηματικής αστάθειας. Ο υποφαινομενος πχ για εκρήξεις οργής.

----------


## anxious4ever

εμενα μου εδωσε αντιπιλητπικο γιατι ετρεμα ολοκληρη καθε μερα ολη μερα, δεν σταματαγε το τρεμουλο..
δεν μου εδωσε σταθεροποιητη διαθεσης, αλλα το λυρικα που δεν λειτουργει ως σταθεροποιητητης αλλα ειναι μονο για ΓΑΔ.
μου ηρεμησε το νευρικο συστημα κ σταματησα να νιωθω αγχος κ τρεμουλες.
απο δω κ περα αν το ξαναπαθω θα παιρνω λυρικα..δεν ηθελε να παρω αλλο ζαναξ για να μην κανω εξαρτηση..ηθελε να παρω λυρικα γιατι δεν κανει εξαρτηση.

----------


## anxious4ever

αλλα ναι εγω ειχα σοβαρη τρεμουλα ..δεν μπορουσα να σταθω..ετρεμαν τα ποδια το σαγονι κ τα χερια, καθως κ το μεσα μου ολο..
ολη εωτερικα ενιωθα μια απιστευτη τρεμουλα..σαν ετοιμη να εκραγω!

----------


## xristoforos28

Α ναι αυτο τ λυρικα το ξερω μου το ειχε προτινει αντι για ζαναξ οταν αρχισα τν θεραπεια αλλα προτιμησα ζαναξ.σε τι δοσολογια το περνεις? Εμενα με ειπε να φτασουμε στα 300 mg λυρικα αλλα δν ηθελα λεω θα συνεχισω με ζαναξ τοτε.

----------


## xristoforos28

Οντως ειναι βαρια τα αντιψυχωτικα στν 2 ψυχιατρο π ειχα παει με ειχε ριξει στα αντιψυχωτικα κατευειαν επερνα ρισπερνταλ πολυ μεγαλη δοση και δεν ηθελα και αλλαξα γιατρο

----------


## pink floyd

Ρε συ εγω με μισο αντιψυχωτικο κοιμαμαι παρα πολυ και δεν μπορω να το ξυπνησω με τπτ κ βλεπω ονειρα οχι εφιαλτες αλλα βλακειες.πως να στο πω ομως ειναι πολυ εντομα!οταν θα παω στον γιατρο θα του πω να το κοψω!

----------


## xristoforos28

Δεν τα κοβουν οι γιατροι κ εγω τν ελεγα και με λεγε οχι με τιποτα αμα το κοψεις με λεει οδευεις κατευειαν για το δρομοκαιτειο.. μαλακιεςδλδ κ αλλαξα γιατρο και τα εκοψα..

----------


## xristoforos28

Εγω ειχα φτασει να περνω 3 mg risperdal kai me με λεγε θα παμε στα 6 mg οπου η μεγιστη δοση για σχιζοφρενεια ηταν 8 mg..ελεος δλδ με δινε δοση για σχιζοφρενεια ενω εχω γαδ..κωλογιατροι ειναι ολοι ψυχιατροι..εχω τα νευρα μ σημερα hahaha...

----------


## anxious4ever

τι να πω..εμενα αντιψυχωτικο δεν μου δωσαν ποτε..αντιθετως μου ελεγαν μακρια απο αυτα!
το λυρικα το πηρα σε χαμηλη δοση 50mg κ σε 4 μερες ενιωσα πολυ καλα.
το ζαναξ κανει εξαρτηση ..γιατι να το παιρνεις?το λυρικα δεν κανει εξαρτηση..βεβεια 300mg ειναι μεγαλη δοση..
το χαναξ δεν ειναι για πολυ..
το lyrica το πηρα μονο για 40 μερες κ μου το εκοψε κ εχω μεινει μονο με το εφεξορ.
παιδια..επειδη εμενα με πιανουν αμεσως τα φαρμακα κ δεν ξερω γιατι, μου ειπε οτι ειναι θεμα οργανισμου, η κατασταση μου ηταν αθλια κ δεν υπαρβαλλω! δεν εχει σημασια το οτι με πιανουν χαμηλες δοσεις, αν με δεις δεν μπορω ουτε να σηκωθω απο το κρεβατι, ομως λιγο φαρμακο να ξεκινησω, δλδ χαμηλη δοση ανταοπκρινομαι κανονικα..
πιθανον ειναι θεμα εγκεφαλου..ειμαι ευαισθητη στα φαρμακα..αν εγω παρω αντιψυχωτικο παιζει να κοιμηθω για παντα!

----------


## pink floyd

Και εγω 50mg παιρνω αλλα κοιμαμαι σαν βοδι!ο ψυχολογος μου ειπε καλυτερα να ειχα παει σε ψυχιατρο εγω πηγα νευρολογο ο οποιος μου λεει και τπτ να μην εχεις σου γραφει φαρμακα ενω ο ψυχιατρος οχι!θα δω τι θα μου πει αυτη τη φορα αν δεν μου τα αλλαξει θα παω σε αλλον!

----------


## xristoforos28

Μαλλον anxious θα εισαι πιο ελαφρια περιπτωση απο μενα..εμενα στα αντιψυχωτικα με ριχνουν..και δν φενεται οτι εχω ανχος ουτε τρεμουλα εχω δεν εχω πολλα σωματικα πιο πολυ νοητικα εχω..

----------


## pink floyd

> Εγω ειχα φτασει να περνω 3 mg risperdal kai me με λεγε θα παμε στα 6 mg οπου η μεγιστη δοση για σχιζοφρενεια ηταν 8 mg..ελεος δλδ με δινε δοση για σχιζοφρενεια ενω εχω γαδ..κωλογιατροι ειναι ολοι ψυχιατροι..εχω τα νευρα μ σημερα hahaha...


Ο αδερφος μου επαιρνε σε μεγαλυτερη δοση βεβαια ,κοιμοταν 18 ωρες την ημερα και χωρις συναισθημα ρε συ,ανθρωπος να πεθαινε μπροστα του δεν θα του κανε εντυπωση!

----------


## xristoforos28

Ε ετσι ειμαι κ γω τπτ απο συναισθημα δεν νοιωθω τιποτα..πως ειναι ο αδερφος σ τωρα? Καλυτερα?

----------


## pink floyd

> Μαλλον anxious θα εισαι πιο ελαφρια περιπτωση απο μενα..εμενα στα αντιψυχωτικα με ριχνουν..και δν φενεται οτι εχω ανχος ουτε τρεμουλα εχω δεν εχω πολλα σωματικα πιο πολυ νοητικα εχω..


Μπα μην το λες,εξαρταται τον γιατρο εγω ειμαι πιο "ελαφρια"περιπτωση απο την amxious και μου δωσε αντιψυχωτικο!

----------


## pink floyd

Εδω και κατι μηνες ειναι σε δοση συντηρησης!τωρα παιρνει ακινετον κ nodasic!νταξ,καλα ειναι φαινεται ομως οτι κατι εχει!ξερεις μου κανει εντυπωση γιατι διαβαζω για ατομα που ακουγαν φωνες,ειχαν παραισθησεις κλπ,με την αγωγη ειναι καλα.ο δικος μου μονο μανια καταδιωξης ειχε και δεν ειναι λειτουργικος!δεν ξερω βεβαια αν μετραει κ η αποπειρα πο εκανε!

----------


## xristoforos28

Μηπως ειναο απο τα χαπια που ειναι ετσι ο αδερφος σ μηπως αμα τα εκοβε γινοταν καλυτερα...ξερω γω..σε τ ηλικια ξεκινησε του αδερφου σ και τ συμπτωματα ειχε?? Σε ρωταω γιατι με ξερεις εχω ενα φοβο με τν ψυχωση και θελω να περνω γνωμες... : p

----------


## pink floyd

Καλα ψυχωση επαθε στα 37!βεβαια κατι περιεργες ιστοριες με συγγενεις τα ξεκινησε στα 35!δεν τον καταλαβαμε ομως!γενικα αργα του βγηκε ο ψυχιατρος ειπε οτι επρεπε να ειχε ξεκινησει την αγωγη 20 χρονια πριν!να τα κοψει δεν γινεται γιατι υπαρχει φοβος υποτροπης και αντε η μανια καταδιωξεις αν κανει παλι αποπειρα??την πρωτη φορα γλιτωσε αλλα δεν το διακινδυνευουμε!εσυ ξεκολλα με την ψυχωση,εγω εχω περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες απο σενα να παθω και ο γιατρος μου ειπε δεν παιζει!!μια χαρα εισαι,φτανει να βρεις την ισορροπια με τα φαρμακα και μια καλη ψυχοθεραπεια θα εισαι περδικη!!

----------


## xristoforos28

Ε δν τους εμπιστευομαι τους γιατρους αυτου του ειδους προβλεψεις κανουν. κανενας δν μπορει να μπει στν ψυχη κανενος η το μυαλο και να το γιατρεψει..αλλα τλπ..τ να πεις ευχομαι να συνελθει τελειως ο αδερφος σου..

----------


## anxious4ever

με τορμαξες τωρα πινκ...εκει που ελεγα την γλιτωσα! τωρα ειμαι 38...ωχ!!
εσυ pink γιατι εχεις πειρσσοτερες πιθανοτητες να παθεις Ψ?
απαπα! μακρια απο εμας!!
εγω ναι οντως ειμαι σε χαλι μαυρο παιδια!! οταν το παθαινω δεν υπαρχω...εσεις ειστε πιο λειτουργικοι απο εμενα...εγω καταρρεω πληρως..χαζευω..κοιταω τον κοσμο κ δεν ξερω που βρισκομαι..

----------


## anxious4ever

ο αδερφος σου πινκ πριν παθει την μανια καταδιωξης πως ηταν πριν??

----------


## pink floyd

Υποθετω,αφου το εχει ο αδερφος μου!εντωμεταξυ δεν το χει κ κανενας στο σοι!μπα εσυ δεν θα το παθεις,μην αγχωνεσαι!ο αδερφος μου απο παιδι ηταν δυσκολος,μαλλον ειχε προδιαθεση!ξερεις αν ποτε κανω παιδι θα εχω μεγαλο φοβο μην παθει ψυχωση!

----------


## anxious4ever

δλδ τι δυσκολιες ειχε??σαν αυτα που ειχαμε εμεις?
στρες?γαδ?καταθλιψεις? τι? γινε συγκεκριμενη!!

----------


## xristoforos28

Τι εγινε anxioyς φοβηθηκαμε?hahahaha..και εγω το φοβαμαι γτ ειμαι μικρος ακομα ειδικα τωρα που μ.βρηκε κ προδιαθεση στο τεστ

----------


## anxious4ever

εγω δεν θελω να κανω παιδι γιατι το λυπαμαι να χει μανα με ΓΑΔ..με δουλευεις??αχαχ

----------


## xristoforos28

Κ εγω ειμαι δυσκολος χαρακτηρας παραξενος.οι φιλοι μ με λενε περιπτωση εισαι..: p

----------


## anxious4ever

ΜΩΡΕ ΠΕΕΣΣΣΣΣΣ ΤΙ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ???χααχαχ

----------


## pink floyd

> ο αδερφος σου πινκ πριν παθει την μανια καταδιωξης πως ηταν πριν??


Ηταν και ειναι κλειστος ανθρωπος,δεν μπορουσες να ξερεις τι αισθανεται!ετρωγε κολληματα κατι κομπλεξικα ρε παιδι μου και παραιξηγοταν πολυ ευκολα!ηταν ψυχουλα ομως,βοηθουσε ολους οσους του ζηταγαν βοηθεια!

----------


## anxious4ever

καταλαβα καπως ιδιορυθμος..ναι...
συνηθως ειναι κλειστοι ανθρωποι αυτοι...το εχω ξανακουσει γενικα πολυ αυτο.

----------


## xristoforos28

Μην λες τετοια κ με τρομαζεις ειμαι πολυ κλειστος χαρακτηρας δν κανω ευκολα παρεες τρωω κολληματα κ γω αμα με κολλησω με κατι δεν ξεκολαω γενικα δν ανοιγομαι ουτε στν μανα μ..κ με λενε συνεχεια ψυχουλα τ καλυτερο παιδι κ βλακειες τετοιες...τα εχω ολα ahjaaj..τρομαξα τωρα

----------


## pink floyd

> εγω δεν θελω να κανω παιδι γιατι το λυπαμαι να χει μανα με ΓΑΔ..με δουλευεις??αχαχ


Ε και??ο μισος κοσμος εχει!

----------


## xristoforos28

Οταν ξεκινησε ειχε ανχος κρισεις πανικου καταθλιψη και τετοια???η κατευειαν ειχε ιδεες καταδιωξης

----------


## xristoforos28

> Ε και??ο μισος κοσμος εχει!


Ε γιατι ομως να μην ανηκουμε στο αλλο μισο π ειναι μια χαρα καο.δεν εχει ψυχικες ασθενειες...γαμω τν τυχη μας.. ahahja : p

----------


## anxious4ever

δεν λεει οτι ειχε αγχος κ καταθλιψεις..απλα ηταν παραξενος...
το οτι καποιος ειναι κλειστος δεν σημαινει οτι θα παθει ψυχωση.

----------


## pink floyd

> Μην λες τετοια κ με τρομαζεις ειμαι πολυ κλειστος χαρακτηρας δν κανω ευκολα παρεες τρωω κολληματα κ γω αμα με κολλησω με κατι δεν ξεκολαω γενικα δν ανοιγομαι ουτε στν μανα μ..κ με λενε συνεχεια ψυχουλα τ καλυτερο παιδι κ βλακειες τετοιες...τα εχω ολα ahjaaj..τρομαξα τωρα


Χαχαχα,δεν παιζεσαι ρε!!!!!ξερεις ο ψυχολογος μου ειπε χειροτερα απο τον αρρωστο ειναι αυτος που πραγματικα πιστευει οτι ειναι αρρωστος(καπως ετσι,δεν το θυμαμαι ακριβως)

----------


## xristoforos28

Δεν μας λεει ακομα....

----------


## pink floyd

Κατσε βρε δεν σας προλαβαινω και ειμαι λιγο αργοστροφη,δεν τα παω καλα με την τεχνολογια

----------


## pink floyd

Λοιπον,παμε παλι!!εκτος απ αυτα που εγραψα κανα δυο φορες που ειμασταν εξω εβρισε κανα δυο οταν εγω τον ρωτουσα τι επαθες στα καλα καθουμενα απαντουσα τπτ μπερδευτικα νομισα οτι με βρισαν!μετα ολα κομπλε,οπως ηταν και δουλευε!ξαφνικα μια μερα ξυπναει και ελεγε οτι τον κυνηγανε!προσπαθησα με το καλο και κακο(φωνες)αλλα τπτ!αγχος??εκει να δεις,τι γαδ λεμε εμεις?!ετρεμε,φοβοταν(πανικ ο λεμε) κ ετρωγε τα νυχια του!πω την εχω αυτη την εικονα κολλημενη στο μυαλο μου!παιρνει η μανα μου τηλ εναν ψυχιατρο μας λεει αυριο!την επομενη μερα εχασε επικοινωνια αλλα του λεγαμε αλλα απαντουσε μεχρι που ηταν σε τοσο πανικο οτι τον κυνηγανε που ανοιξε την πορτα και πηρε το αμαξι!δυστηχως δεν μπορεσαμε να τον σταματησουμε!υπεφερε πολυ μετα!

----------


## xristoforos28

Αντε ρε πωω δυσκολες καταστασεις πρεπει να τραβηξε πολλα και ο αδερφος σου..

----------


## xristoforos28

Που σε ρε anxioys χαθηκες δν μιλας πολυ....

----------


## anxious4ever

Σχολασα, κ τώρα αραξα, εδώ είμαι, όλα καλά;

----------


## xristoforos28

Ola kala esu??

----------


## anxious4ever

Σορρυ έβλεπα ένα ντοκιμαντέρ.. Καλουτσικα, με πέθανε η ημικρανια μου κ πριν λίγο πέρασε.. Έχω κάθε απόγευμα εδώ κ 4 μέρες.. Σε λιγο την πέφτω είμαι πτώμα..

----------


## xristoforos28

Ok καληνυχτα

----------


## anxious4ever

καλημερα! τι κανετε?
σημερα εχεις γιατρο χριστοφορε ε? ευχομαι ολα καλα! που ολα καλα θα πανε σιγουρα..
ισα που αγχωθηκαμε με το σκατοDNA..
εγω εχω πεθανει καθε απογευμα που σχολαω με πιανει η ημικρανια μου κ καθε μερα παιρνω τριπτανη για να μου περναει!!!! ελεος!!! 
γιατι??? η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειχα μια διαφωνια με καποιον κ μου στοιχισε αρκετα..εχω καπως στενοχωρεθει..αλλα οκ το διαχειριζομαι κ προφανως ξεσπαει με ημικρανια..

----------


## pink floyd

Καλησπερα!!!τι κανετε??ωχ ρε anxious προσπαθησε να μην στεναχωριεσαι,κριμα να σε πιανουν ημικρανιες για μια διαφωνια!!
Λοιπον,εγω κοιμηθηκα χαλια!ακου,ειδα στο ονειρο μου οτι επαθα ψυχωση και δεν μπορουσα να καταλαβω ποτε ηταν ημερα και ποτε νυχτα κ ρωταγα λεει τους αλλους τωρα τι εχουμε και μου λεγαν σκοταδι και εγω εβλεπα ηλιο!!δεν παω καλα ρε!!!!χριστοφορε ακους???εγβ βλεπω και ονειρα!!περιτο να σου πω οτι ξυπνησα και δεν με πιανε υπνος και να σκεφτομαι οτι μαλαλια θες!

----------


## xristoforos28

Nai εχω γιατρο σε λιγακι..σε ευχαριστω κ συ περαστικα..

----------


## pink floyd

Να μας πεις τι σου ειπε ο γιατρος μετα!

----------


## anxious4ever

> Καλησπερα!!!τι κανετε??ωχ ρε anxious προσπαθησε να μην στεναχωριεσαι,κριμα να σε πιανουν ημικρανιες για μια διαφωνια!!
> Λοιπον,εγω κοιμηθηκα χαλια!ακου,ειδα στο ονειρο μου οτι επαθα ψυχωση και δεν μπορουσα να καταλαβω ποτε ηταν ημερα και ποτε νυχτα κ ρωταγα λεει τους αλλους τωρα τι εχουμε και μου λεγαν σκοταδι και εγω εβλεπα ηλιο!!δεν παω καλα ρε!!!!χριστοφορε ακους???εγβ βλεπω και ονειρα!!περιτο να σου πω οτι ξυπνησα και δεν με πιανε υπνος και να σκεφτομαι οτι μαλαλια θες!


ΤΟ ΧΩ παθει κ γω...ειχα δει οτι εχω τρελλαθει κ κανω μαλακιες...κ ειχα τρομαξει..δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως το ονειρο..αλλα θυμαμαι οτι οταν ξυπνησα ημουν χαρουμενη επειδη ηταν ονειρο κ οχι πραγματικοτητα!
φαντασου αγχος που ειχα..
πριν λιγο με πηρα ο συντροφος μου κ μου ειπε οτι δνε εχουμε αρκετα λεφτα κ γι αυτο ειναι καπως αυτον τον καιρο..κ εβαλα τα κλαματα..κ δεν ξερω γιατι εκλαψα..
επειδη ηταν καπως αυτες τις μερες ειχα καπωψς τρομαξει, μολις μου ειπε οτι εχει να κανει με το οικονομικο μας, εκλαψα μολις κλεισαμε το τηλ..
δεν ξερω τι μου συμβαινει..νιωθω πολυ ευαισθητη αυτες τις μερες...
εχω να κλαψω μηνες ολακαιρους...κ εκλαψα γι αυτο??
μηπως φταιει το οτι ειμαι αδιαθετη??

----------


## xristoforos28

Καλησπερα pink..ακουω στο τελος θα τν παθουμε τν ψυχωση απο τν φοβο μας...κ γω δεν μπορω να πω οτι κοιμηθηκα καλα ειχα πολυ ανχος ηπια μισο μπουκαλι κρασι το βραδυ πηρα 4 βαλαριανες κ παλι τ δν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω κ κοιμηθηκα κατα τις 8 τ πρωι..κ τωρα ειμαι πτωμα..

----------


## pink floyd

> ΤΟ ΧΩ παθει κ γω...ειχα δει οτι εχω τρελλαθει κ κανω μαλακιες...κ ειχα τρομαξει..δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως το ονειρο..αλλα θυμαμαι οτι οταν ξυπνησα ημουν χαρουμενη επειδη ηταν ονειρο κ οχι πραγματικοτητα!
> φαντασου αγχος που ειχα..
> πριν λιγο με πηρα ο συντροφος μου κ μου ειπε οτι δνε εχουμε αρκετα λεφτα κ γι αυτο ειναι καπως αυτον τον καιρο..κ εβαλα τα κλαματα..κ δεν ξερω γιατι εκλαψα..
> επειδη ηταν καπως αυτες τις μερες ειχα καπωψς τρομαξει, μολις μου ειπε οτι εχει να κανει με το οικονομικο μας, εκλαψα μολις κλεισαμε το τηλ..
> δεν ξερω τι μου συμβαινει..νιωθω πολυ ευαισθητη αυτες τις μερες...
> εχω να κλαψω μηνες ολακαιρους...κ εκλαψα γι αυτο??
> μηπως φταιει το οτι ειμαι αδιαθετη??


Εισαι πιο ευαλωτη οταν εισαι αδιαθετη!και εγω ζοριζομαι οικονομικα κ προσπαθω να μην το σκεφτομαι αλλα οταν μου λενε οι δικοι μου οτι δεν βγαινουμε χαλιεμαι ενω το ξερω οτι δεν μας φτανουν τα λεφτα!επισης εμενα με επηρεαζει ο καιρος,δεν αντεχω τη μουνταδα κ σημερα απο το πρωι ετσι ειναι!

----------


## pink floyd

> Καλησπερα pink..ακουω στο τελος θα τν παθουμε τν ψυχωση απο τν φοβο μας...κ γω δεν μπορω να πω οτι κοιμηθηκα καλα ειχα πολυ ανχος ηπια μισο μπουκαλι κρασι το βραδυ πηρα 4 βαλαριανες κ παλι τ δν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω κ κοιμηθηκα κατα τις 8 τ πρωι..κ τωρα ειμαι πτωμα..


Λιγο υπομονη ρε αγορι μου θα την βρεις την ακρη με τα φαρμακα και θα σταθεροποιηθεις!

----------


## xristoforos28

> Να μας πεις τι σου ειπε ο γιατρος μετα!


Ναι θα σας πω μολις γυρισω..4 30 εχω rantevoy

----------


## anxious4ever

ωραια! θα περιμενουμε!! εγω επειδη εχω δουλειες μπορει κ να μη το δω σημερα..
ομως θα το κοιταξω να δω τι εγινε.
επισης μην πινεις αλκοολ ρε συ τοσο πολυ..ειδικα με το στρες.μπορει να σε κανει χειροτερα...ξερω γω..

----------


## xristoforos28

Καλησπερα στν παρεα.τωρα γυρισα απο τν γιατρο με ειπε οτι το cybalta k το ρεμερον μονο απο αντικαταθλιπτικα κανει για μενα..οποτε με λεει συνεχιζουμε με cybalta kai αυξανουμε τν δοσολογια στα 120.mg τν μερα και μ προσθεσε και zyprexa σε χαμηλη δοση η lyrika καθε βραδυ για ενα μηνα για να ηρεμησω λιγο απο τ αγχος θα τα δοκιμασω κ τα 2 και θα δω πιο μ καθετε πιο καλα μ ειπε...επισης μ βρηκε προδιαθεση για αγχωδες διαταραχες και καταθλιψη και μια ελαφρια προδιαθεση για ψυχωτικες διαταραχες...εκει ειναι π χεστηκα πανω μ αλλα με λεει να μην φοβαμαι γτ αμα ηταν θα ειχε βγει μεχρι τωρα μεχρι τα 30 βγαινουν με λεει αυτα αλλα.δν τν πιστευω..θα ηθελα.κανας π εχει.ψυχωση ν μ πει εμπειριες σε τ ηλικια βγαινει συμπτωματα..κανενας υπαρχει που απο γαδ και καταθλιψη τον γυρισε σε ψυχωση...

----------


## pink floyd

> Καλησπερα στν παρεα.τωρα γυρισα απο τν γιατρο με ειπε οτι το cybalta k το ρεμερον μονο απο αντικαταθλιπτικα κανει για μενα..οποτε με λεει συνεχιζουμε με cybalta kai αυξανουμε τν δοσολογια στα 120.mg τν μερα και μ προσθεσε και zyprexa σε χαμηλη δοση η lyrika καθε βραδυ για ενα μηνα για να ηρεμησω λιγο απο τ αγχος θα τα δοκιμασω κ τα 2 και θα δω πιο μ καθετε πιο καλα μ ειπε...επισης μ βρηκε προδιαθεση για αγχωδες διαταραχες και καταθλιψη και μια ελαφρια προδιαθεση για ψυχωτικες διαταραχες...εκει ειναι π χεστηκα πανω μ αλλα με λεει να μην φοβαμαι γτ αμα ηταν θα ειχε βγει μεχρι τωρα μεχρι τα 30 βγαινουν με λεει αυτα αλλα.δν τν πιστευω..θα ηθελα.κανας π εχει.ψυχωση ν μ πει εμπειριες σε τ ηλικια βγαινει συμπτωματα..κανενας υπαρχει που απο γαδ και καταθλιψη τον γυρισε σε ψυχωση...


Καλημερα!!!δεν θα παθεις ψυχωση ρε συ αφου στο ειπε κ ο γιατρος σου,με τοσο αγχος θα σου ειχε παρουσιαστει!ργω θα σου ελεγα να πας σε ενα ψυχολογο σου χει γινει εμμονη και ταλαιπωρεις τον ευατο σου!

----------


## xristoforos28

Καλημεραα pink..το ξερω εχω εμμονες μου το ειπε κ ο γιατρος..δλδ δν τν πιστευω οτι μ λεει οτι δν θα παθω ψυχωση λεω που να ξερει αυτος τ θα παθω δν ειναι θεος..κ με ειπε αυτες τις ιδεες κ τις εμμονες μονο μονος μου μπορω να τις αποβαλω κανενα χαπι δν μπορει να βοηθησει.επισης τν ειπα οτι.γραφτηκα σ αυτο τ chat και μιλαω για το προβλημα με λεει μεγαλο λαθος να μην ξαναμπεις λεει και να μην ασχολησαι ολο με αυτο..γτ ειναι φαυλος κυκλος οσο ασχολουμε κ ψαχνω τοσο χειροτερα ειναι..αλλα δν μπορω σκαλωσε το μυαλο μου hahaha

----------


## xristoforos28

Τωρα σκεφτομαι να γραφτω σε ενα ποδηλατικο συλλογο εδω στν γειτονια μου να παρω τα βουνα ahjajajaajaj..δεν παει αλλο πρεπει να βρω τροπο να ξεσκαλωσω το μυαλο μου..οντως ταλαιπωριεμαι δεν ειναι ζωη αυτη αλλα.δν μπορω ρε γμτ τα εχω παιξει τελειως δν ειναι ζωη αυτη...

----------


## pink floyd

Ναι αλλα συνεχιζεις κ το ψαχνεις!δεν σε βοηθαει πουθενα αντιθετα σε αγχωνει!κ να σου πω κ κατι εαν ειναι να το παθεις μπορεις να το αλλαξεις?δεν θελω να σε αγχωσω να σκεφτεις λιγο λογικα γτ απο τον φοβο σου τα χεις παιξει!αυτη τη στιγμη πρεπει να εισαι συγκεντρωμενος στην αγωγη κ στο να γινεις καλα!

----------


## anxious4ever

Πόσο χρονών είσαι χριστοφορε; δεν θυμάμαι..

----------


## xristoforos28

28 ειμαι......

----------


## anxious4ever

, Λυρικα πόσο έδωσε; των ποσων mg,?

----------


## anxious4ever

Επίσης πόσο Zyprexa εδώσε; ένα ένα τα θυμάμαι σορρυ

----------


## xristoforos28

Λυρικα 50 πρωι βραδυ το ξεκινησα απο χθες αλλα δν ξερω νοιωθω σαν να με εφερε πολλα νευρα

----------


## xristoforos28

Δν πειραζει σιγα.το ζυπρεκα δν θα το παρω δν θελω..

----------


## dimkn

Καλησπερα..εχω και εγω την ιδεοληψια περι πολυ καιρο...ξεκινησα με μια απλη σκεψη τυπου"λες να τρελαθω" και απο εκεινη τη στιγμη..το εχω φτασει σε αλλο level...ειδικοι ,με εχουν διαβεβαιωσει πως δεν θα παθω κατι χειροτερο,περα απο αυτές τις ιδεες.Όμως...διαβαζοντας τα συμπτωματα,πιστευα οτι τα εχω..και ετσι δε μπορουσε τιποτα να με πεισει.Ήθελα να ρωτησω αν καποιος απο εσας αισθανεται σαν να ακουει διαλογους στο κεφαλι του..δηλαδη σαν να ακουει δυνατα τιε σκεψεις του..(οχι καποιος να σ λεει τι να κανεις ή κατι τετοιο) το εχω αναφερει..και μ ειπαν οτι μπορει να συμβει απο το αγχος...

----------


## dimkn

*περι ψυχωσης

----------


## xristoforos28

Γεια σου dimkn και εγω το ιδιο νοιωθω φοβαμαι μην τρελαθω..αυτο το συμπτωμα που λες δν το εχω. εγω εχω αλλα νοιωθω το κεφαλι μου αδειο και αλλα πολλα...

----------


## pink floyd

Καλημερουδια!!!Χριστοφορε στην αρχη τα φαρμακα εχουν καποιες παρενεργειες σε καμια εβδομαδα υποχωρουν!το zyprexa γτ δεν θελεις να το παρεις?

----------


## xristoforos28

Καλημεραα!!θα δοκιμασω λεω τ λυρικα κ μετα αμα δν κανει θα πΑω στο zyprexa

----------


## pink floyd

Μακαρι να να σε ηρεμησει!πως αισθανεσαι?

----------


## dimkn

> Γεια σου dimkn και εγω το ιδιο νοιωθω φοβαμαι μην τρελαθω..αυτο το συμπτωμα που λες δν το εχω. εγω εχω αλλα νοιωθω το κεφαλι μου αδειο και αλλα πολλα...


ολα αυτα που εχεις αναφερει ,...τα ειχα και εγώ..απλά μετα απο λίγο καιρο εστιασα στο κομματι της ψυχωσης και αρχισα να πιστευω οτι εμφανιζω συμπτωματα..

----------


## pink floyd

Αααα,τι μας κανει το αγχος?!!προσπαθησε να μημ το σκεφτεσαι,ολα αυτα ειναι στο μυαλο σου ειναι,πρεπει να βρεις εναν τροπο να διωξεις την ιδεα!

----------


## dimkn

Απλα βρισκομαι σε μια τραγικη κατασταση ,καθως περα απο το ιδιο το προβλημα,εχω και το αγχος των πανελληνιων...ηθελα να ρωτησω αν καποιος απο εσας εχει συμμετασχει σε συστημικη αναπαρασταση

----------


## pink floyd

> Απλα βρισκομαι σε μια τραγικη κατασταση ,καθως περα απο το ιδιο το προβλημα,εχω και το αγχος των πανελληνιων...ηθελα να ρωτησω αν καποιος απο εσας εχει συμμετασχει σε συστημικη αναπαρασταση


Εγω εδω!!βεβαια δεν εχω παει πολλες φορες στον ψυχολογο αλλα μεχρι στιγμης ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενη!!

----------


## boo

Οτι ειναι να ρθει θα ερθει..μη σκεφτεσαι απο τωρα τα χειροτερα σεναρια..μη διαβαζεις στο ιντερνετ για συμπτωματα.Χαλαρωσε..ασχολ σου με κατι που σε ευχαριστει να ξεχνιεσαι

----------


## dimkn

> Εγω εδω!!βεβαια δεν εχω παει πολλες φορες στον ψυχολογο αλλα μεχρι στιγμης ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενη!!


Και τι ακριβως εκανες εκει;;;εμενα γενικα δεν μου αρεσε..ενιωσα ενα εντονο κλιμα μυστικοτητας,χωρις πολλες εξηγησεις ...και γενικα καποια περιεργα πραγματα ..και επειδη δεν ξερω τι ειναι αυτο που κανω..δεν θα ηθελα να μπλεχτω με διαλογισμους κτλ κτλ

----------


## pink floyd

Ησουν σε ομαδα?εσυ τι εκανες?
Εχω παει 3 φορες λογω οικονομικου!απο το πρωτο ραντεβου τα ειπα ολα(για τις φοβιες μιλαω)!την πρωτη φορα μονο με ακουγε πιο(λογικο)ημουν κ σε πανικο ωτ αρχισα την αγωγη!την δευτερη φορα καναμε διαλογο κ πριν φυγω μου ειπε οτι θελω την επομενη φορα να γραψεις τα πιο ομορφα πραγματα απο την παιδικη σου ηλικια!την τριτη φορα μου ειπε κατι αλλο!πολυλογω αυτη τη στιγμη...η ουσια ειναι οτι δεν τον εχω ρωτησει τι ακριβως κανουμε!θα τον ρωτησω την αλλη φορα!

----------


## dimkn

Αρα δε συμμετειχες σε "δρωμενο" ...τοποθετουμασταν στο χωρο και υποτιθεται οτι μας παρακινουσε καποια ("ενεργεια " να το πω :Wink: και ελεγε ο καθενας τι ενιωθε..και λυνοταν ενα κομματι του προνληματος..καποια σκηνικα με τρομαξαν..οπως για παραδειγμα οταν ηρθε η δικη μ αναπαρασταση,ο εκπροσωπος δε μπορουσε να περπατησει και να αναπνευσει..

----------


## pink floyd

Εριξα μια ματια στο νετ νομιζω ειναι αλλο η αναπαρασταση κ αλλο η ψυχοθεραπεια!κ που υποτιθετε οτι σε βοηθαει η αναπαρασταση?

----------


## dimkn

> Εριξα μια ματια στο νετ νομιζω ειναι αλλο η αναπαρασταση κ αλλο η ψυχοθεραπεια!κ που υποτιθετε οτι σε βοηθαει η αναπαρασταση?


Ναι ειναι διαφορετικο.για αναπαρασταση ρωτησα..υποτιθεται οτι τακτοποιεις τα προβληματα στα οικογενειακα συστηματα ,που σε οδηγησαν στο προβλημα..

----------


## pink floyd

Γιατι δεν δοκιμαζεις την ψυχοθεραπεια?βασικα τι προβλημα εχεις?

----------


## xristoforos28

> Μακαρι να να σε ηρεμησει!πως αισθανεσαι?


Ευχαριστω.ε τα ιδια αισθανομαι.παραξενα βγαινω κανω αλλα τιποτα..υπομονη κανω

----------


## xristoforos28

> Απλα βρισκομαι σε μια τραγικη κατασταση ,καθως περα απο το ιδιο το προβλημα,εχω και το αγχος των πανελληνιων...ηθελα να ρωτησω αν καποιος απο εσας εχει συμμετασχει σε συστημικη αναπαρασταση


Τ ειναι αυτο?συστημικη αναπαρασταση?

----------


## dimkn

> Γιατι δεν δοκιμαζεις την ψυχοθεραπεια?βασικα τι προβλημα εχεις?


Ξεκινησα με κρισεις πανικου απο το 14..επειτα φοβιες για σωματικες ασθενειες..και εχει 1 χρονο τωρα..που μου ξεκινησαν συμπτωματα της ιψδ..μεχρι τωρα ηξερα πως οσο και να αγχωθεις ,δε μπορει να γυρισει σε ψυχωση..ομως διαβασα καποιες περιπτωσεις εδω μεσα,που με φρικαραν..

----------


## nick190813

ιδεοληψιες εχεις φιλε...χαλαρωσε....
ψυχωση συνηθως παθαινει καποιος απο χρηση ναρκωτικων..απο παρα πολυ στρεσσ η στεναχωρι;α....
απλα ηρεμησε...

----------


## dimkn

> Τ ειναι αυτο?συστημικη αναπαρασταση?


Μια εναλλακτικη θεραπεια ,ψυχοθεραπεια, απλως με διαφορετικη προσεγγιση του "προβληματος"

----------


## dimkn

> ιδεοληψιες εχεις φιλε...χαλαρωσε....
> ψυχωση συνηθως παθαινει καποιος απο χρηση ναρκωτικων..απο παρα πολυ στρεσσ η στεναχωρι;α....
> απλα ηρεμησε...


Προφανως και δεν επαθα ξαφνικα ο,τι επαθα..εχω περασει εντονη στενοχωρια και στρες...και απλα ανησυχω μηπως εγω απο ιψδ,αποκτω ψυχωση ή την εχω ηδη

----------


## xristoforos28

Μην αγχωνεσε για ψυχωση και εγω σαν εσενα ειμαι το ιδιο φοβο εχω αλλα απο ερευνα που εκανα στο ιντερνετ απο γνωμες του γιατρου μου και απο συζητησεις μ ατομα π εχουν ψυχωση διαπιστωσα οτι αμα εχεις ψυχωση εσυ δν το καταλαβαινεις αλλα οι γυρω σου..δλδ δν θα ειχες τον φοβο αυτο θα νομιζες οτι εισαι καλα οι αλλοι θα τν καταλαβαιναν οτι κατι δν παει καλα..δν ειμαι κ σιγουρος ετσι νομιζω..αλλα κ εγω ο ιδιος παρολο που τα ξερω δν λεει να μ φυγει αυτος ο φοβος φοβαμαι οτι ειμαι στν προδρομη φαση και θα παθω ψυχωση..

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Μην αγχωνεσε για ψυχωση και εγω σαν εσενα ειμαι το ιδιο φοβο εχω αλλα απο ερευνα που εκανα στο ιντερνετ απο γνωμες του γιατρου μου και απο συζητησεις μ ατομα π εχουν ψυχωση διαπιστωσα οτι αμα εχεις ψυχωση εσυ δν το καταλαβαινεις αλλα οι γυρω σου..δλδ δν θα ειχες τον φοβο αυτο θα νομιζες οτι εισαι καλα οι αλλοι θα τν καταλαβαιναν οτι κατι δν παει καλα..


Έτσι είναι όπως τα λες!

----------


## xristoforos28

Ενχ μπορει να μην εχω ψυχωση τελικα αλλα κ αυτα που νοιωθω κ στν κατασταση που ειμαι παλι χαλια νοιωθω μπορει να μην εχω ψυχωση αλλα νοιωθω οτι κατι δν παει καλα με το μυαλο..σαν να τα επαιξε λιγο..εχω χασει τελειως τν ευατο μου..τλπ αντε να δουμε ποτε θα στρωσουμε τελειως...

----------


## pink floyd

Καλημερα στο ομορφο παρεακι!dimkn εχω περασει κ εγω ιδεοληψιες,αγχος για ψυχωση,κρισεις πανικου κλπ,μην φοβασαι δεν παθαινεις ψυχωση,το αγχος τα προκαλει ολ αυτα!
Χριστοφορε μπορει κ τα χαπια να σε χειροτερευουν,σκεφτεσαι να πας σε ψυχολογο?

----------


## anxious4ever

> Ξεκινησα με κρισεις πανικου απο το 14..επειτα φοβιες για σωματικες ασθενειες..και εχει 1 χρονο τωρα..που μου ξεκινησαν συμπτωματα της ιψδ..μεχρι τωρα ηξερα πως οσο και να αγχωθεις ,δε μπορει να γυρισει σε ψυχωση..ομως διαβασα καποιες περιπτωσεις εδω μεσα,που με φρικαραν..


καλημερα! τι κανετε?? φιλε εγω υποφερω απο επεισοδια τεραστιων διαστασεων στρες! δεν υπαρχει οταν ειμαι ετσι, ειμαι εντελως φρικαρισμενη, αποδιοργανωμενη πληρως, τρεμει ολο το σωμα συνεχομενα για μηνες ολοκληρους!! θολωνει το κεφαλι μου,χανω συγκεντρωση εντελως, δεν ακουω καλα κ δεν βλεπω καλα..πεφτω στο κρεβατι κ τρεμω 24 ωρες κ 7 ημερες! κ ομως ψυχωση δεν επαθα ποτε!!!
απλα οταν εισαι ετσι πρεπει να παιρνεις ενα ηρεμιστικο μεχρι να δρασει το αντικαταθλιπτικο για να μην κουραζεται το νευρικο συστημα.. οσο το αφηνεις ετσι τοσο χειροτερευει..αποδυναμωνετ αι το νευρικο συστημα κ μετα μπορει να ακολουθησουν πολλα!!
πρεπει μεσα στην μερα εστω κ για λιγες ωρες να υπαρξει τεχνητη χαλαρωση.

----------


## pink floyd

Καλημερα anxious?τι κανεις?εγω δεν ειμαι κ τοσο καλα,εκανε κατι ακυρα ο αδερφος μου χτες το βραδυ κ εχω αγχωθει λιγο!παλι φοβιες ρε γμτ!ζαλιζομαι ρε συ,ελπιζω να ηρεμησω!

----------


## anxious4ever

καλα ειμαι εγω..οκ..σημερα εχω κ ψυχοθεραπεια.
αληθεια..το cybalta το ανεβασες? πηρες κ το λυρικα?
τι κανεις απο φαρμακα τωρα..
να ξερεις οποιαδηποτε αλλαγη, αυξηση φαρμακου αντικαταθλιπτικου, κανει υποτροπη για λιγο καιρο μεχρι να συνηθισεις..
θα χεις ταραχουλες δλδ.
τι ακυρα εκανε ο αδερφος σου? κ εσυ γιατι αγχωθηκες?
εγω δεν ξεκουραστηκα καθολου το σκ γιατι εκανα γενικη στο σπιτι κ τωρα νιωθω κουρασμενη, κλεινουν τα ματια μου κ ειμαι στο γραφειο..

----------


## pink floyd

Ειναι σε δοση συντηρησης οποτε προσεχουμε λιγο!εχω αγχωθει μην αρχισουμε παλι τα ιδια κ μην το παθω κ εγω!!

----------


## anxious4ever

γαμωτο επηρρεαζεσαι εκει περα..εν τω μεταξυ σε περασα για τον χριστοφορο, γαιτι ειδα το μνμ βιαστικα, γι αυτο σε ρωταω για λυρικα κ συμπαλτα..ο.τι να ναι..σορρυ..εσυ τι παιρνεις ειπαμε?

----------


## anxious4ever

σιγα μη το παθεις κ συ!! αν ηταν θα το χες παθει ηδη..επισης δεν εχεις την ιδιορρυθμια του αδερφου σου! εχεις μια χαρα χαρακτηρα..τουλαχιστον ακουγεσαι οκ..εχεις αλλη προσωπικοτητα, εισαι οκ μη φοβασαι.
αν ηταν θα ειχε βγει.
η αληθεια ειναι οτι αυτα στην πλειοψηφια τους βγαινουν πολυ νωρις συνηθως..σε μικρες ηλικιες κ ειδικοτερα στην εφηβεια.

----------


## pink floyd

Δεν πειραζει!εγω παιρνω etiapin κ escitalopram actavis!νταξ την παλευω,θα μου περασει που θα παει?!

----------


## pink floyd

Ναι εχεις δικιο αλλα ειναι δυσκολο να χεις γαδ κ να ζεις σε ενα περιβαλλον με εναν αρρωστο ανθρωπο!θελει ψυχικη δυναμη!νταξ,το χω απλα καπου κουραζομαι!

----------


## anxious4ever

εχεις δικιο, ναι ειναι δυσκολο...
κ γω θα φρικαρα ειλικρινα...αλλα κ τι να κανεις?
κανεις υπομονη μεχρι να μπορεσεις να πας να ζησεις καπου μονη σου..

----------


## pink floyd

Αυτο ηθελα να κανω αλλα δεν βγαινω οικονομικα!εστω για λιγο ρε συ,μακρια απο τα προβληματα!!

----------


## anxious4ever

με συγκατοικο?το εχεις σκεφτει?τι ηλικια εχεις?

----------


## anxious4ever

δεν υπαρχει παιδια αυτο που νιωθω, νιωθω τοσο βαρυ το κεφαλι κ τα ματια μου που κλεινω τα ματια για λιγο κ βλεπω ονειρα, κοιμαμαι ορθια..
τι στο διαολο συμβαινει?γιατι ολοι εδω μεσα ειναι μες στην ενεργεια, τρεχουν, δουλευουν, μιλανε κ γω ουτε καλημερα δεν μπορω να πω..σερνω το σωμα μου κ τα ποδια μου...
τι στο καλο μου συμβαινει?γιατι δεν μπορω να ξυπνησω?δεν εχω καθολου ενεργεια..μηπως φταιει το οτι δεν εχω φαει κρεας εδω κ 2 χρονια?
το graves?τι στο διαολο συμβαινει..νιωθω σαν να εχω παρει 3 ζαναξ!! ειλικρινα δεν ξερω..με εχει κουρασει αυτη η αισθηση..

----------


## pink floyd

32 ειμαι αλλα δεν θα θελα με συγκατοικο!
Αγχωθηκες για κατι?ειπες οτι δεν ξεκουραστηκες μπορει να ειναι κ απ αυτο!

----------


## xristoforos28

> Καλημερα στο ομορφο παρεακι!dimkn εχω περασει κ εγω ιδεοληψιες,αγχος για ψυχωση,κρισεις πανικου κλπ,μην φοβασαι δεν παθαινεις ψυχωση,το αγχος τα προκαλει ολ αυτα!
> Χριστοφορε μπορει κ τα χαπια να σε χειροτερευουν,σκεφτεσαι να πας σε ψυχολογο?


Oxi σκεφτομαι να κοψω τα χαπια..και να το παλεψω μονος.για ψυχολογο δεν εχω τν οικονομικη δυνατοτητα..

----------


## pink floyd

Χριστοφορε δωσε λιγο χρονο στα φαρμακα!προσπαθεις 2 χρονια νομιζω κ δςν τα χεις καταφερει,θα μπορεσεις μονος σου?αν δεν εισαι ευχαριστημενος απο τον ψυχιατρο πανε κ σε εναν τεταρτο!μην τα παρατας!!

----------


## pink floyd

Δεν ειμαι η καταλληλη να σου πω αν θα κοψεις τα φαρμακα!αν τα κοψεις ομως ρωτα τον γιατρο σου οχι απο μονος σου!οτι αποφαση κ να παρεις εμεις ειμαστε εδω!!

----------


## xristoforos28

> καλημερα! τι κανετε?? φιλε εγω υποφερω απο επεισοδια τεραστιων διαστασεων στρες! δεν υπαρχει οταν ειμαι ετσι, ειμαι εντελως φρικαρισμενη, αποδιοργανωμενη πληρως, τρεμει ολο το σωμα συνεχομενα για μηνες ολοκληρους!! θολωνει το κεφαλι μου,χανω συγκεντρωση εντελως, δεν ακουω καλα κ δεν βλεπω καλα..πεφτω στο κρεβατι κ τρεμω 24 ωρες κ 7 ημερες! κ ομως ψυχωση δεν επαθα ποτε!!!
> απλα οταν εισαι ετσι πρεπει να παιρνεις ενα ηρεμιστικο μεχρι να δρασει το αντικαταθλιπτικο για να μην κουραζεται το νευρικο συστημα.. οσο το αφηνεις ετσι τοσο χειροτερευει..αποδυναμωνετ αι το νευρικο συστημα κ μετα μπορει να ακολουθησουν πολλα!!
> πρεπει μεσα στην μερα εστω κ για λιγες ωρες να υπαρξει τεχνητη χαλαρωση.


Ρε anxioys εγω δεν εχω τρεμουλο και δεν φενεται εξωτερικα οτι εχω ανχος..τον ειπα τν γιατρο μ οτι εχω γαδ πιο πολυ παρα καταθλιψη και με λεει οχι καταθλιψη ειναι το βασικο μετα γαδ...αμα ειχες γαδ λεει θα ετρεμες δεν θα μπορουσες να κατσεις σ ενα μερος κ αλλα..

----------


## pink floyd

> Ρε anxioys εγω δεν εχω τρεμουλο και δεν φενεται εξωτερικα οτι εχω ανχος..τον ειπα τν γιατρο μ οτι εχω γαδ πιο πολυ παρα καταθλιψη και με λεει οχι καταθλιψη ειναι το βασικο μετα γαδ...αμα ειχες γαδ λεει θα ετρεμες δεν θα μπορουσες να κατσεις σ ενα μερος κ αλλα..


Κ εμενα ετσι μου ειπε καταθλιψη!οταν το συζητησα με τον ψυχολογο φανηκε να συμφωνει μαζι μου κ μου ειπε να παρω κ δευτερη γνωμη!

----------


## anxious4ever

ακριβως..εγω εχω κ τα δυο ρε..ειναι μεικτη...αλλα τα εχω κ τα δυο εντονα!
δλδ οταν με πιανει δεν μπορω να κατσω σε ενα σημειο..με τηνΓΑΔ δεν ανακουφιζεσαι πουθενα!! οταν λεμε πουθενα! πουθενα! τρεμεις συνεχομενα λες κ εχεις παρκινσον..
κ το κεφαλι τσιτα συνεχομενα..
μετα αναμεσα σε ολο αυτο κανω κ μειζον καταθλιψη..εχω δλδ μεικτη διαταραχη..καταλαβες?
αλλες φορες μου βγαινει σκετη γαδ...αλλα σπανια.
τωρα τελος σεπτεμβρη εκανα σκετη ΓΑΔ..συνεχομενο τρεμουλο 24 ωρες για κανα 2μηνο μεχρι που πηρα θεραπεια..
η ΓΑΔ δεν υπαρχει ρε! σε κανει να νιωθεις οτι θα εκραγεις!!

----------


## xristoforos28

Τ να πω θα το σκεφτω πολυ..

----------


## pink floyd

Για ποιο λογο θελεις να σταματησεις τα φαρμακα?

----------


## anxious4ever

> Oxi σκεφτομαι να κοψω τα χαπια..και να το παλεψω μονος.για ψυχολογο δεν εχω τν οικονομικη δυνατοτητα..


ειναι δυνατον???να κοψεις τα φαρμακα?σοβαρολογεις τωρα??
με τοσο στρες???πιστευεις οτι θα παει καλα ολο αυτο αν το κανεις?

----------


## anxious4ever

> Χριστοφορε δωσε λιγο χρονο στα φαρμακα!προσπαθεις 2 χρονια νομιζω κ δςν τα χεις καταφερει,θα μπορεσεις μονος σου?αν δεν εισαι ευχαριστημενος απο τον ψυχιατρο πανε κ σε εναν τεταρτο!μην τα παρατας!!


συμφωνω με πινκ..μονος σου λες οτι δεν μπορεις να ισορροπησεις τον εγκεφαλο σου κ συ θα κοψεις τα φαρμακα?οχι χριστοφορε μη το κανεις...ειμαι εντελως κ απολυτα αντιθετη..
κ ειναι λαθος κινηση πιστευω!!!

----------


## xristoforos28

Αρα δεν εχω γαδ τοσο πολυ..μμ πιο πολυ καταθλιψη.εγω δεν εχω τρεμουλα εγω εχω μειωση στις νοητικες ικανοτητες πιο πολυ..

----------


## xristoforos28

Ε λεω να τα σταματησω κανα μηνα να δω πως ειμαι να κανω μια προσπσθεια..και αν δω οτι οχι τα ξαναπερνω.οχι λετε ε?

----------


## anxious4ever

μα η ΓΑΔ, κανει νοητικη συγχιση..δεν κανει μονο τρεμουλα...μη το ψαχνεις το στρες κανει απειρα!

----------


## pink floyd

Αυτο τωρα που κολλαει?γαδ η καταθλιψη η κ τα δυο μαζι δεν εχει σημασια!!σημασια για σενα αυτη την στιγμη εχει να βρεις την καταλληλη θεραπεια να γινεις καλα!σου ειπα σταματα να ψαχνεις αλλα δεν με ακους!εχεις χασει το νοημα κ ασχολεισαι με τις ταμπελες!δεν κερδιζεις κατι με αυτον τον τροπο!

----------


## anxious4ever

> Ε λεω να τα σταματησω κανα μηνα να δω πως ειμαι να κανω μια προσπσθεια..και αν δω οτι οχι τα ξαναπερνω.οχι λετε ε?


εσυ τι λες??? εδω δεν μπορεις κ ζητας βοηθεια κ πας να κοψεις φαρμακο..ειναι δυνατον..??

----------


## xristoforos28

Εντωμεταξυ σημερα με προτειναν και μια δουλεια ενα γνωστος μου να παω μαγειρας σε ενα κοτοπουλαδικο.ειπα ναι το απογευμα θα παω να μιλησω αλλα ειμαι χαλια ρε γμτ δεχτηκα γτ λεω μπας και ξεφυγω λιγο με τν δουλεια και δεν σκεφτομαι αλλα δν ξερω ειμαι πολυ χαλια για να δουλεψω δν μπορω να συγκεντρωσω το μυαλο μ σε τπτ επισης νοιωθω αδυναμια κουραση υπνυλια γενικα ειμαι σε αλλο κοσμο στον κοσμο μου..

----------


## anxious4ever

> Αυτο τωρα που κολλαει?γαδ η καταθλιψη η κ τα δυο μαζι δεν εχει σημασια!!σημασια για σενα αυτη την στιγμη εχει να βρεις την καταλληλη θεραπεια να γινεις καλα!σου ειπα σταματα να ψαχνεις αλλα δεν με ακους!εχεις χασει το νοημα κ ασχολεισαι με τις ταμπελες!δεν κερδιζεις κατι με αυτον τον τροπο!


σωστη...ρε θα μας τρελλανεις τελειως??????? εδω λεγαμε να βρεις σωστη θεραπεια κ τωρα μας πετας ενα "λεω να σταματησω τα φαρμακα?"
μμμμ.....
εχεις πεσει σε λουμπα κ δεν θα ξεμπερδεψεις ευκολα..
νομιζω οτι χρειαζεσαι φουλ ψυχοθεραπεια..κανε σε κεντρο ψυχ υγειας που ειναι δωρεαν.

----------


## pink floyd

> Ε λεω να τα σταματησω κανα μηνα να δω πως ειμαι να κανω μια προσπσθεια..και αν δω οτι οχι τα ξαναπερνω.οχι λετε ε?


Εγω λεω να ανεβω σαλονικα να σε σπασω στο ξυλο μπας κ συνελθεις!! :Stick Out Tongue: 
Σοβαρεψου,οσο το αφηνεις χειροτερα θα γινεις!

----------


## anxious4ever

> Εντωμεταξυ σημερα με προτειναν και μια δουλεια ενα γνωστος μου να παω μαγειρας σε ενα κοτοπουλαδικο.ειπα ναι το απογευμα θα παω να μιλησω αλλα ειμαι χαλια ρε γμτ δεχτηκα γτ λεω μπας και ξεφυγω λιγο με τν δουλεια και δεν σκεφτομαι αλλα δν ξερω ειμαι πολυ χαλια για να δουλεψω δν μπορω να συγκεντρωσω το μυαλο μ σε τπτ επισης νοιωθω αδυναμια κουραση υπνυλια γενικα ειμαι σε αλλο κοσμο στον κοσμο μου..


ναι γιατι αυτη τη στιγμη ειναι σε εξαρση ολο αυτο! θελει ηρεμια, γιατρο κ προδερμ...
σιγα σιγα θα ρθει κ η δουλιτσα οταν ηρεμησεις..
εγω δουλευα με ζαναξ..τρια τρια τα επαιρνα για να ανταπεξελθω..

----------


## pink floyd

> Εγω λεω να ανεβω σαλονικα να σε σπασω στο ξυλο μπας κ συνελθεις!!
> Σοβαρεψου,οσο το αφηνεις χειροτερα θα γινεις!


Αυτο που με τρελενει ειναι οτι εδωσες 800€ για να βρεις ποια φαρμακα σου ταιριαζουν κ τωρα θες να τα παρατησεις!!κ δεν μου απαντησες γτ σκεφτεσσι να τα κοψεις?

----------


## pink floyd

> Εντωμεταξυ σημερα με προτειναν και μια δουλεια ενα γνωστος μου να παω μαγειρας σε ενα κοτοπουλαδικο.ειπα ναι το απογευμα θα παω να μιλησω αλλα ειμαι χαλια ρε γμτ δεχτηκα γτ λεω μπας και ξεφυγω λιγο με τν δουλεια και δεν σκεφτομαι αλλα δν ξερω ειμαι πολυ χαλια για να δουλεψω δν μπορω να συγκεντρωσω το μυαλο μ σε τπτ επισης νοιωθω αδυναμια κουραση υπνυλια γενικα ειμαι σε αλλο κοσμο στον κοσμο μου..


Στην δουλεια να πας εστω κ με το ζορι!θα δοκιμασεις τον εαυτο σου,δεν χανεις τιποτα αντιθετα μπορει να κερδισεις μπορει να ανταπεξελθεις κ να ξεκολλησεις!αν δεν φευγεις!τι ειχες,τι εχασες?

----------


## xristoforos28

> Εγω λεω να ανεβω σαλονικα να σε σπασω στο ξυλο μπας κ συνελθεις!!
> Σοβαρεψου,οσο το αφηνεις χειροτερα θα γινεις!


Hahahah.. δεν το αφηνω αλλα τ αλλο να κανω..pff

----------


## xristoforos28

Λετε να παω δλδ ε?

----------


## pink floyd

Οχι λεω θα πας!!!!

----------


## xristoforos28

Οσο για τα φαρμακα που λετε εκανα αυτη τν εξεταση μ βρηκε τ σωστο φαρμακο λεει αυτο που περνω αλλα εγω δν ειμαι καλα παλι κ τ περνω κοντα 2 μηνες μετα με λεει να αυξησουμε τν δοση στα 120 mg μου φενεται πολυ..

----------


## pink floyd

Ακου Χριστοφορε,η εμπιστευεσαι τον γιατρο κ κανεις οτι σου λεει η πας σε αλλον!δεν τον εμπιστευεσαι γιατι ψαχνεις κ παιρνεις διαφορετικες γνωμες!ο καθενας μεχρι κ εγω θα σου πουμε τα δικα μας αλλα δεν ειμαστε γιατροι!ουτε εγω ηθελα να παρω αντιψυχωτικο αλλα πηρα,εδωσα μια ευκαιρια στα φαρμακα κ στον γιατρο εαν ομως χασω την εμπιστοσυνη σε αυτον τον γιατρο παω σε αλλον!ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΕΙΣ!!

----------


## xristoforos28

> Αυτο τωρα που κολλαει?γαδ η καταθλιψη η κ τα δυο μαζι δεν εχει σημασια!!σημασια για σενα αυτη την στιγμη εχει να βρεις την καταλληλη θεραπεια να γινεις καλα!σου ειπα σταματα να ψαχνεις αλλα δεν με ακους!εχεις χασει το νοημα κ ασχολεισαι με τις ταμπελες!δεν κερδιζεις κατι με αυτον τον τροπο!


Εχεις δικαιο pink δεν σκεφτομαι λογικα τα εχω παιξει τελειως..το μαυλο μου ξεφευγει οτι ν ναι σκεφτεται..δν εχω πλεον σωστη κριση και αποψη ολα αχταρμας στο κεφαλι μ..αφου καμια φορα οταν επανερχομαι καπως στα καλα μ κ σαν βαζω λιγο μυαλο λεω τι βλακειες λεω..αλλα δν μιλαω εγω μιλαει η καταθλιψη και το ανχος

----------


## anxious4ever

ρε συ..ναι..τωρα η αυξηση δεν θα σου κανει αμεσα καλο, δεν θα καταλαβεις διαφορα..οταν κλεισεις 30 μερες με την αυξηση τοτε θα νιωσεις διαφορα..επιπλεον για αγχολυση τι παιρνεις?
εκτος απο ζαναξ εννοω?θα παρεις λυρικα, αντιψυχωτικο τι?

----------


## pink floyd

Δεν με χεις εμενα κοντα θα σου λεγα εγω!!λεω τετοιες μαλακιες που θα λεγες δεν παιζει εγω ειμαι μια χαρα μπροστα σ'αυτην!!χαχαχα

----------


## xristoforos28

Ρε τν εμπιστευομαι τν γιατρο μου μ φαινετε καλος..δεν αλλαζω αλλον εχω αλλαξει 3 ηδη..αυτος μου φενεται καλος και τα βρισκουμε επικοινωνιακα..αλλα λεω ν κανω μια προσπαθεια να τα κοψω ετσι θελω να δω αμα τα καταφερω μπορει ν νοιωσω κ καλυτερα ποτε δν ξες..κ αν οχι τα ξαναρχιζω ετσι κ αλλιως ξερω τι φαρμακο πλεον μ τεριαζει..

----------


## xristoforos28

> ρε συ..ναι..τωρα η αυξηση δεν θα σου κανει αμεσα καλο, δεν θα καταλαβεις διαφορα..οταν κλεισεις 30 μερες με την αυξηση τοτε θα νιωσεις διαφορα..επιπλεον για αγχολυση τι παιρνεις?
> εκτος απο ζαναξ εννοω?θα παρεις λυρικα, αντιψυχωτικο τι?


Περνω το cybalta 60 μεχρι στιγμης ενα τν ημερα και περνω και ενα αντιψυχωτικο ελαφρυ το βραδυ για υπνο εδω και 3 μερες επισης το πηρα και καμια 2 φορες ακομα μες τν μερα μ ειχε πει ο γιατρος να περνω οποτε νοιωθω πολυ χαλια να ηρεμω..xanax δεν περνω το εκοψα τελειως με ειπε κ ο γιατρος οχι αλλο ζαναξ γιατι το επερνα κανα 4μηνο..οσο για το λυρικα δεν το ξεκινησα γτ πηρα το αντιψυχωτικο ηταν συμβουλη γιατρου καλυτερα αντιψυχωτικο παρα λυρικα αρα μου το εγραψε με λεει αν δεις οτι το αντιψυχωτικο δεν σ κανει κοψτο και ξεκινα λυρικα αφου πρωτα μιλησω μαζι του...αυτα

----------


## anxious4ever

ε κοψτα...εμεις θα παρουμε ποπ κορν κ θα σε παρακολουθουμε..εχουμε να ριξουμε πολυ γελιο!!χααχα!! !!
πλακα κανω ετσι??
ρε συ...τι να κοψεις ερμε??δεν βλεπεις οτι δεν την παλευεις???το στρες σου τωρα ειναι μεγαλο..κ παιρνεις φαρμακο..αν το κοψεις φαντασου ποσο θα γινει?
δεν ταιριαζει ο φοβος που παρουσιαζεις κ η ανησυχια σου με τις πραξεις σου..
προσπαθησε να σκεφτεις λιγο πιο ηρεμα...κ να προσαρμοστεις με ολο αυτο.
αποδεξου το λιγο..εμεις δλδ που παιρνουμε φαρμακο παθαμε κατι?

----------


## pink floyd

> Ρε τν εμπιστευομαι τν γιατρο μου μ φαινετε καλος..δεν αλλαζω αλλον εχω αλλαξει 3 ηδη..αυτος μου φενεται καλος και τα βρισκουμε επικοινωνιακα..αλλα λεω ν κανω μια προσπαθεια να τα κοψω ετσι θελω να δω αμα τα καταφερω μπορει ν νοιωσω κ καλυτερα ποτε δν ξες..κ αν οχι τα ξαναρχιζω ετσι κ αλλιως ξερω τι φαρμακο πλεον μ τεριαζει..


Αγορι μου δεν θες να το αντιμετωπισεις!!!δεν εχεις αποδεχτει οτι εχεις προβλημα!διαφορετικα δςν θα καναμε αυτη την συζητηση αυτη τη στιγμη!θα ησουν υπακουος στον γιατρο σου η θα εψαχνες για αλλον!

----------


## anxious4ever

> Περνω το cybalta 60 μεχρι στιγμης ενα τν ημερα και περνω και ενα αντιψυχωτικο ελαφρυ το βραδυ για υπνο εδω και 3 μερες επισης το πηρα και καμια 2 φορες ακομα μες τν μερα μ ειχε πει ο γιατρος να περνω οποτε νοιωθω πολυ χαλια να ηρεμω..xanax δεν περνω το εκοψα τελειως με ειπε κ ο γιατρος οχι αλλο ζαναξ γιατι το επερνα κανα 4μηνο..οσο για το λυρικα δεν το ξεκινησα γτ πηρα το αντιψυχωτικο ηταν συμβουλη γιατρου καλυτερα αντιψυχωτικο παρα λυρικα αρα μου το εγραψε με λεει αν δεις οτι το αντιψυχωτικο δεν σ κανει κοψτο και ξεκινα λυρικα αφου πρωτα μιλησω μαζι του...αυτα


ωραια..ο γιατρος ακολουθει μια τυπικοτατη κ γνωστη θεραπεια για το στρες..συμφωνω απολυτα μαζι του...
οταν πρωτο επαθα νοσο graves,εκλαγα γιατι δεν μπορουσα να δεχτω οτι θα πρεπει να κοιταω αυτο το πραμα καθε 4 μηνες, γιατι δεν μπορουσανα δεχτω οτι εγω θα παιρνω φαρμακα..που δεν επαιρνα ουτε μια ασπιρινη..
οταν με ειδαν οι γιατροι με ρωτησαν πως ζω!!! η καρδια μου ηταν ετοιμη να σκασει..
το κεφαλι μου αλλου παταγα κ αλλου βρισκομουν, με πιανουν λοιπον κ μου δινουν 60 mg τοξικου φαρμακου unimazole , 15 κορτιζονες την ημερα ,b blockers για να ηρεμησει η καρδια..κ Τ4 75 mg.!!! επαθα σοκ!!! ειχα παθει κοκομπλοκο!!
ενιωθα κατεστραμμενη, οτι με βρηκε μια ανειπωτη καταρα!! κ ομως..οταν ηρεμησε το graves σιγα σιγα..ενιωσα αλλος ανθρωπος, ηρεμησε το μυαλο μου, ηρεμησε η καρδια μου κ το σωμα μου, ειχα ξεχασει πως ειναι να εισαι νορμαλ. ολα αυτα επειδη ειχα υπομονη κ επιμονη, εκλαιγα ναι..ενιωθα καμμενο χαρτι..ομως σιγα σιγα αποδεχτηκα οτι εχω ενα αυτοανοσο κ οτι πλεον η ζωη μου αλλαζει..κ οτι εγω πρεπει να το αγκαλιασω κ να το αγαπησω ολο αυτο..δεν ειχα αλλωστε αλλη επιλογη...αν δεν επαιρνα τα φαρμακα μου θα πεθαινα σε λιγο καιρο.το graves μου ειχα φαει το κρεας, ετρωγα απειρα κ εχανα κιλα,ειχα γινει ενας σκελετος..σιγα σιγα κοπηκε κ η περιοδος..
οποτε ..μετα οταν περασε το μεγαλο πακετο...τα φαρμακα μπηκαν σε δοσεις συντηρησης..πλεον παιρνω μονο 2 χαπια την μερα γαι το graves k ειμαι υπο ελεγχο!
ολα αυτα σου τα λεω για να δεις οτι αν ειχες κατι πολυ χειροτερο κ ησουν αναγκασμενος να παρεις βαρια φαρμακα γιατι κινδυνευε η ζωη σου θα το εκανες..
οποτε ! σκεψου οτι αυτο που εχεις δεν ειναι τιποτα μπροστα σε αλλα..κ ομως ακομα προβαλλεις αντισταση..!!
αν ειχες δλδ graves σαν εμενα τι θα εκανες?θα εκοβες τα φαρμακα σου κ θα πεθαινες??
γιατι αυτη η επιμονη των ανθρωπων να μην δεχονται οτι ο οργανισμος τους χρειαζεται βοηθεια τελος παντων????

----------


## xristoforos28

Αnxious τα ψυχοφαρμακα δεν θεραπευουν απλως καλυπτουν τα συμπτωματα....μπες στο σιτε του ψυχιατρου κ ο τ α νιδη αλεξανδρου εχεις απειρες ερωτησεις και απαντησεις απο τν ιδιο.τν ψυχιατρο να δεις τι λενε...

----------


## anxious4ever

σκαει αλλη κ μου λεει "κανε ομοιοπαθητικη για τι παιρνεις φαρμακα??" τι λες μωρη μαγδαλω! λεω εγω!! εχεις νιωσει να χανεις τη ζωη σου λιγο λιγο μωρη? που ερχεσαι κουναμενη κ μου λες κανε ομοιοπαθητικη? εχεις νιωσει ποτε να χανεις το μυαλο σου??κ να νιωθεις οτι θα ουρλιαζεις βοηθεια??αι σιχτιρ πια με τον καθε πυροβολημενο..
αγορι μου δεν ειμαστε ατρωτοι! ειμαστε ανθρωποι κ οχι απο πετρα!! θα παθουμε διαφορα..κ πιστεψε με πηγαινε σε ενα νοσοκομειο , θα παθεις σοκ!! αυτοι οι νεοι ανθρωποι που πασχουν απο βαρια νοσηματα τι να πουν???

----------


## anxious4ever

> Αnxious τα ψυχοφαρμακα δεν θεραπευουν απλως καλυπτουν τα συμπτωματα....μπες στο σιτε του ψυχιατρου κ ο τ α νιδη αλεξανδρου εχεις απειρες ερωτησεις και απαντησεις απο τν ιδιο.τν ψυχιατρο να δεις τι λενε...


ωραια χρυσε μου συμφωνω απολυτα...θες να μου πεις οτι αν εχω πνοκεφαλο να μην παρω παυσιπονο...?
σου πα εγω οτι θα σου θεραπευσουν τα φαρμακα το προβλημα?
τα φαρμακα θα σε βοηθησουν να ξαναγινεις λειτουργικος κ να κοιταξεις να θεραπευσεις το προβλημα σου με χψυχοθεραπεια..γιατι η γαδ δημιουργειται απο λαθος πεποιθησεις συνηθως κ απο γονιδικες αιτιες..με τον θεραπευτη θα μαθεις να το αντιμετωπιζεις κ να το διαχειριζεσαι σωστα...ποιος σου ειπε οτι η γαδ καταρχην μπορει να μεινει κ να σταθει μονη της χωρις φαρμακο??
σου το χει πει κανεις?το εχεις δει ποτε γυρω σου? αν το εχεις δει..τοτε δεν εχουν γαδ..εχουν απλα στρες μετριου η μικρου βαθμου..
η γαδ αν την αφησεις σε τρωει, στο τελος κανεις κλινικη καταθλιψη σταματας να τρως, αρχιζουν οι μυες να μην θρεφονται , μπαινεις στο νοσοκομειο με ορους στα χερια...ετσι θες να καταθληξεις?
εγω το χω παθει αυτο γι αυτο στο λεω...
την αφησα την γαδ στα 17 κ κατεληξα σε κλινικη..αν θες..οκ...καντο..δικο σου προβλημα..ο καθενας ειναι υπευθυνος για τον εαυτο του.

----------


## anxious4ever

το οτι παιρνω εφεξορ δεν με εχει σταματησει απο την αναζητηση καλυτερου εαυτου..δεν με εχει καλυψει..σημερα εχω ψυχοθεραπεια...παω να μαθω να λυνω , να διαχειριζομαι, να προνοω κ να συζηταω κατα ποσο μπορω να θεραπευσω ολο αυτο που μου εχει συμβει.

----------


## xristoforos28

Το ξερω εχεις δικαιο υπαρχουν και χειροτερα..για τις δικες μας ασθενειες μιλαω εγω τις ψυχικες..εγω πιστευω οτι κ συ μπορεις και.χωρις φαρμακα κ ο καθενας μας απλως θελει πολυυυ δυνατο χαρακτηρα. εμεις μαλλον δν ημαστε.απλως μας εχουν βαλει στο τρυπακι οι ψυχιατροι οτι δν μπορεις και τετοια...τν αποψη μου λεω

----------


## anxious4ever

κοιτα εγω το προσπαθησα πολλες φορες..γυρω στις 7 να μην παρω φαρμακο, αλλα δεν τα καταφερα..οποτε..επειδη κουραστηκα να ταλαιπωρουμαι..ειπα οκ δεν πειραζει..τωρα αν μπορεσεις κ το καταφερεις εσυ χωρις φαρμακο , μακαρι, εγω μπραβο θα σου πω.

----------


## Mara.Z

> σκαει αλλη κ μου λεει "κανε ομοιοπαθητικη για τι παιρνεις φαρμακα??" τι λες μωρη μαγδαλω! λεω εγω!! εχεις νιωσει να χανεις τη ζωη σου λιγο λιγο μωρη? που ερχεσαι κουναμενη κ μου λες κανε ομοιοπαθητικη? εχεις νιωσει ποτε να χανεις το μυαλο σου??κ να νιωθεις οτι θα ουρλιαζεις βοηθεια??αι σιχτιρ πια με τον καθε πυροβολημενο..
> αγορι μου δεν ειμαστε ατρωτοι! ειμαστε ανθρωποι κ οχι απο πετρα!! θα παθουμε διαφορα..κ πιστεψε με πηγαινε σε ενα νοσοκομειο , θα παθεις σοκ!! αυτοι οι νεοι ανθρωποι που πασχουν απο βαρια νοσηματα τι να πουν???


πες της οτι η ομοιοπαθητικη δεν απορριπτει τη συμβατικη ιατρικη!!!
και οτι το χαπι του θυρεοειδη ειναι ορμονη υποκαταστασης, δεν ειναι φαρμακο!

Αnxious δεν εισαι υποχρεωμενη να απολογεισαι στον καθε τυχαρπαστο για τα φαρμακα σου ή για το πως διαχειριστηκες την υγεια σου ούτε να τον κανεις να καταλαβει τι σημαινει ακολουθω φαρμακευτικη αγωγη κλπ. Ο Καθενας εχει την ευθυνη των επιλογων του και πληρωνει τις συνεπειες τους.

----------


## anxious4ever

α επισης στα 25 που το ξαναπαθα με αποπραγματοποιηση μετα απο χωρισμο κ γαδ τρομερη παλι, δεν πηρα κανενα φαρμακο αλλα εκανα σκετη ψυχοθεραπεια μου πηρε 1 χρονο περιπου να ηρεμησω πληρως..αλλα ηταν εφιαλτης που δεν τελειωνε..
δεν μπορω να το περιγραψω με λογια...ηταν πολυ βαρυ κ δεν τελειωνε..αργησε πολυ..πλεον δεν εχω τοσες αντοχες.

----------


## anxious4ever

> πες της οτι η ομοιοπαθητικη δεν απορριπτει τη συμβατικη ιατρικη!!!
> και οτι το χαπι του θυρεοειδη ειναι ορμονη υποκαταστασης, δεν ειναι φαρμακο!
> 
> Αnxious δεν εισαι υποχρεωμενη να απολογεισαι στον καθε τυχαρπαστο για τα φαρμακα σου ή για το πως διαχειριστηκες την υγεια σου ούτε να τον κανεις να καταλαβει τι σημαινει ακολουθω φαρμακευτικη αγωγη κλπ. Ο Καθενας εχει την ευθυνη των επιλογων του και πληρωνει τις συνεπειες τους.


σ αγαπω ρε Μαρουλι! παντα σκας με τον καλο λογο ρε παιδι! πως εισαι?τι κανεις?

----------


## pink floyd

> Το ξερω εχεις δικαιο υπαρχουν και χειροτερα..για τις δικες μας ασθενειες μιλαω εγω τις ψυχικες..εγω πιστευω οτι κ συ μπορεις και.χωρις φαρμακα κ ο καθενας μας απλως θελει πολυυυ δυνατο χαρακτηρα. εμεις μαλλον δν ημαστε.απλως μας εχουν βαλει στο τρυπακι οι ψυχιατροι οτι δν μπορεις και τετοια...τν αποψη μου λεω


Μαλιστα!!δεν θελεις με τπτ να παρεις τα φαρμακα!κ δεν μου λες γιατι δεν τα καταφερες 2 χρονια μονος σου?γιατι φοβασαι να πας στην δουλεια?
Εγω παντως δεν μπορεσα μονη μου καποιος αλλος μπορει μονος του μπραβο του!μπραβο μου κ εμενα ομως που παραδεχτηκα οτι δεν μπορουσα μονη μου κ ζητησα βοηθεια!τα φαρμακα με ηρεμησαν,δεν αγχωνομαι κ απο δω κ περα ξεκιναω να δουλευω με τον εαυτο μου γτ ειμαι ηρεμη!οπως ημουν πριν δςν μπορουσα να βγω εξω οχι να το παλεψω μονη μου!

----------


## Mara.Z

> Το ξερω εχεις δικαιο υπαρχουν και χειροτερα..για τις δικες μας ασθενειες μιλαω εγω τις ψυχικες..εγω πιστευω οτι κ συ μπορεις και.χωρις φαρμακα κ ο καθενας μας απλως θελει πολυυυ δυνατο χαρακτηρα. εμεις μαλλον δν ημαστε.απλως μας εχουν βαλει στο τρυπακι οι ψυχιατροι οτι δν μπορεις και τετοια...τν αποψη μου λεω


οι ψυχικες που λες ασθενειες δεν ειναι στη σφαιρα του πνευματικου, εχουν και συνεπειες στο σωμα, οργανικα. 
Εχεις ταχυπαλμιες που μπορει να φτανουν τους 150 παλμους το λεπτο, και δεν μπορεις να το ελεγξεις, ιδρωνεις παρα πολυ, ή πονας να σηκωθεις απο το κρεβατι, δεν εχεις κινητρα για τιποτα κλπ. Που το ειδες το αποκλειστικα ψυχικο?
Εγω επαθα ελλειψη συγκεντρωσης το 2012 και εχω μεινει πισω στη δουλεια μου τοσα χρονια, τα εκανα οοοοοολα απο ψυχοθεραπεια, διατροφη, γυμναστικη, πνευματικοτητα, ομοιοπαθητικη, δραστηριοτητες.... Φως ειδα με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα. Τελεια και Παυλα. Δε λεω αλλα γιατι εφαγα ποινη προχθες επειδη συστησα σε μια κοπελα αγχολυτικα....

----------


## Mara.Z

> πως εισαι?τι κανεις?


ευχαριστωωω!!! καλα ειμαι... ΑΛΛΑ νιωθω οτι δεν εχω κινητρο για δραση. Εκει που ημουν τουρμπο και δεν μαζευομουν σπιτι, τωρα βαριεμαιιιιιιιιιιι.... μηπως χαλαρωσα παρα πολυ?????

----------


## anxious4ever

ΕΛΑ ρε εφαγες ποινη??μα γιατι?περιεργο..ολοι εδω συστηνουν κατι..ειτε ειναι αντικαταθλιπτικο ειτε αγχολυτικο..παραξενο...

----------


## anxious4ever

> ευχαριστωωω!!! καλα ειμαι... ΑΛΛΑ νιωθω οτι δεν εχω κινητρο για δραση. Εκει που ημουν τουρμπο και δεν μαζευομουν σπιτι, τωρα βαριεμαιιιιιιιιιιι.... μηπως χαλαρωσα παρα πολυ?????


ακομα σε αυτη τη φαση εισαι ρε?πριν 2 μηνες παλι αυτο ελεγες..ρε συ μπορει απλα να ειναι επειδη ειναι χειμωνας..κ γω ετσι βαρια νιωθω..μηπως ειναι σωματικο..πχ αναιμια κ τετοια??μηπως θελεις παραπανω Τ4 ρε?θυρεοειδικες ορμονες εκανες??
μη τα ριχνεις ολα στο φαρμακο...εγω κοιμαμαι ορθια ρε καθε μερα! αλλα δεν με ενοχλει..

----------


## xristoforos28

Νταξει η δικια σου περιπτωση οντως ειναι διαφορετικη επειδη εχεις και graves οποτε δεν ξερω τωρα που μου τα ξαναειπες γτ ειναι οργανικο το προβλημα με τν θειροειδη..οποτε εχεις ενα δικαιο γιατι ο θυροειδης προκαλει γαδ και τετοια αλλα εγω το ελενξα τν θυροειδη δλδ δν εχω οργανικο προβλημα απλως εχω κολλημενο μυαλο..και μεσα μ πιστευω οτι μπορει και να μπορεσω χωρις φαρμακα..μπορεις να χεις και δικαιο και να ξαναμπω παλι.και να κλεγομαι αλλα λεω εφοσον ειμαι χαλια κ παλι ενω περνω τα σωστα φαρμακα π εδειξε η εξεταση τ εχω να χασω ας το δοκιμασω

----------


## Mara.Z

> ΕΛΑ ρε εφαγες ποινη??μα γιατι?περιεργο..ολοι εδω συστηνουν κατι..ειτε ειναι αντικαταθλιπτικο ειτε αγχολυτικο..παραξενο...


Μια κοπελα εδω ειχε crash με εναν τυπο που της κοστισε παρα πολυ το οτι δεν προχωρησε. Και προσπαθησε μετα απο καιρο να κανει κατι με εναν αλλο και την επιασε πανικος. Και ρωτουσε τι μπορουσε να κανει?
και της ειπα αγχολυτικα, και τσουπ μια ποινη για την παρτη μου.

----------


## Mara.Z

> ακομα σε αυτη τη φαση εισαι ρε?πριν 2 μηνες παλι αυτο ελεγες..ρε συ μπορει απλα να ειναι επειδη ειναι χειμωνας..κ γω ετσι βαρια νιωθω..μηπως ειναι σωματικο..πχ αναιμια κ τετοια??μηπως θελεις παραπανω Τ4 ρε?θυρεοειδικες ορμονες εκανες??
> μη τα ριχνεις ολα στο φαρμακο...εγω κοιμαμαι ορθια ρε καθε μερα! αλλα δεν με ενοχλει..



Ναι!!!!!!!!!!!!! να ανησυχησω??
ακομη και το γυμναστηριο που το λατρευα το βαριεμαι. Παραπανω Τ4 οχι, ηδη παιρνω το μαξιμουμ και το λιγο παραπανω μού κανει ταχυπαλμιες και εκτακτες συστολες - το λεω γιατι το δοκιμασα. 
Να τελειωσω την εργασια μου βαριεμαι, να διαβασω βαριεμαι...Ελεγα να κανω κανενα προγραμμα στο εξωτερικο, βαριεμαι...
Μια βαρεμαρα ατελειωτη, κινητρο μηδεν. 
Να βγω βαριεμαι...

Τι να κανω? να πιεστω??
αν πιεστω αντοχες εχω, πχ την Παρασκευη εκανα τρεξιμο 9χλμ, αλλα μεχρι να το παρω αποφαση, να ντυθω και να ξεκινησω, μαρτυρησα...

----------


## nick190813

> Μια κοπελα εδω ειχε crash με εναν τυπο που της κοστισε παρα πολυ το οτι δεν προχωρησε. Και προσπαθησε μετα απο καιρο να κανει κατι με εναν αλλο και την επιασε πανικος. Και ρωτουσε τι μπορουσε να κανει?
> και της ειπα αγχολυτικα, και τσουπ μια ποινη για την παρτη μου.


πρεπει να μαθεις μαρακι οτι εγω ειμαι αρχηγος γι αυτο δεν μ ριχνουνε :Cool:

----------


## xristoforos28

Καταλαβες το σκεπτικο μου anxioys εγω ειχα ελπιδες σ αυτν τν εξεταση λεω επιτελους θα βρω το σωστο φαρμακο και θα στρωσω και βλεπω οτι τελικα κ παλι με το φαρμακο χαλια ειμαι..και λεω ας τα κοψω ολα να δω τελικα μηπως λεω νοιωσω καλυτερα τελικα αφου δν ειδα αποτελεσματα και με τα φαρμακα μεχρι.στιγμης..

----------


## Mara.Z

> πρεπει να μαθεις μαρακι οτι εγω ειμαι αρχηγος γι αυτο δεν μ ριχνουνε


μεσημερι εισαι εδω, απογευμα εδω, βραδυ εδω...
δεν πας καμια βολτα εξω, νεο παιδι, με καμια παρεα?? δεν ανοιγεις κανενα βιβλιο? δεν βρισκεις καμια κοπελιτσα της ηλικιας σου να περνας την ωρα σου??

Που εισαι αρχηγος? στους αγχωτικους, τους καταθλιπτικους και τους σχιζοφρενεις????

----------


## anxious4ever

> πρεπει να μαθεις μαρακι οτι εγω ειμαι αρχηγος γι αυτο δεν μ ριχνουνε


εδω εισαι ρε καθικι??? γιατι δεν ηρθες σπιτι??φοβηθηκες την παντοφλα?αλητη! ε αλητη!

----------


## anxious4ever

> Ναι!!!!!!!!!!!!! να ανησυχησω??
> ακομη και το γυμναστηριο που το λατρευα το βαριεμαι. Παραπανω Τ4 οχι, ηδη παιρνω το μαξιμουμ και το λιγο παραπανω μού κανει ταχυπαλμιες και εκτακτες συστολες - το λεω γιατι το δοκιμασα. 
> Να τελειωσω την εργασια μου βαριεμαι, να διαβασω βαριεμαι...Ελεγα να κανω κανενα προγραμμα στο εξωτερικο, βαριεμαι...
> Μια βαρεμαρα ατελειωτη, κινητρο μηδεν. 
> Να βγω βαριεμαι...
> 
> Τι να κανω? να πιεστω??
> αν πιεστω αντοχες εχω, πχ την Παρασκευη εκανα τρεξιμο 9χλμ, αλλα μεχρι να το παρω αποφαση, να ντυθω και να ξεκινησω, μαρτυρησα...


ρε συ εγω ιεμαι ετσι μια ζωη..μεχρι να ντυθω να παω προβα σκεφτομαι , να παω να μην παω να παω να μην παω, μεχρι κ στην εισοδο που φτανω ακομα το διαπραγματευομαι..εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι συσσωρευμενη κουραση..μην μασας..
+ παιζει μεγαλο ρολο το οτι εχει πολυ κρυο κ ασχημο χειμωνα..κ ολοι το ιδιο μου λενε, θελουν να αραζουν κ να χουχουλιαζουν..μη το σκεφτεσαι κ συ διαρκως..κανε εκει περα λιγα πραματα κ τελος.

----------


## anxious4ever

> μεσημερι εισαι εδω, απογευμα εδω, βραδυ εδω...
> δεν πας καμια βολτα εξω, νεο παιδι, με καμια παρεα?? δεν ανοιγεις κανενα βιβλιο? δεν βρισκεις καμια κοπελιτσα της ηλικιας σου να περνας την ωρα σου??
> 
> Που εισαι αρχηγος? στους αγχωτικους, τους καταθλιπτικους και τους σχιζοφρενεις????


αστον μωρε!! καλο παιδι ειναι! μη του τη λες!!!! ειναι ο ερωτας μου! :Cool: θα ανοιξουμε σπιτικο σε λιγο!! αν μαζευτει απο το φορουμ πρωτα..χααχαχ

----------


## nick190813

> μεσημερι εισαι εδω, απογευμα εδω, βραδυ εδω...
> δεν πας καμια βολτα εξω, νεο παιδι, με καμια παρεα?? δεν ανοιγεις κανενα βιβλιο? δεν βρισκεις καμια κοπελιτσα της ηλικιας σου να περνας την ωρα σου??
> 
> Που εισαι αρχηγος? στους αγχωτικους, τους καταθλιπτικους και τους σχιζοφρενεις????


δυστυχως επαθα κατι σοβαρο......
και πολυ φοβαμαι οτι θα χρειαστω εγχειρηση....περιμενω το απογευμα να παω στον γιατρο..να κανω κατι τελικες εξετασεις
καφε δεν μπορω να πιω,ποτο δεν μπορω να πιω, τπτ...δεν μπορω.....ολη την μερα ειμαι χαλια...
οποτε καφετεριες ακυρο,μπαρ ακυρο....μονο αραγμα εξω...

----------


## xristoforos28

> οι ψυχικες που λες ασθενειες δεν ειναι στη σφαιρα του πνευματικου, εχουν και συνεπειες στο σωμα, οργανικα. 
> Εχεις ταχυπαλμιες που μπορει να φτανουν τους 150 παλμους το λεπτο, και δεν μπορεις να το ελεγξεις, ιδρωνεις παρα πολυ, ή πονας να σηκωθεις απο το κρεβατι, δεν εχεις κινητρα για τιποτα κλπ. Που το ειδες το αποκλειστικα ψυχικο?
> Εγω επαθα ελλειψη συγκεντρωσης το 2012 και εχω μεινει πισω στη δουλεια μου τοσα χρονια, τα εκανα οοοοοολα απο ψυχοθεραπεια, διατροφη, γυμναστικη, πνευματικοτητα, ομοιοπαθητικη, δραστηριοτητες.... Φως ειδα με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα. Τελεια και Παυλα. Δε λεω αλλα γιατι εφαγα ποινη προχθες επειδη συστησα σε μια κοπελα αγχολυτικα....


Τα ξερω τα εχω ζησει.150 δν ειναι τπτ εγω εφτανα 190.παλμους και 17 πιεση στα καλα καθουμενα και ελεγα παει πεθαινω τωρα 2 φορες λιποθυμισα κιολας..αλλα απογοητευτικα κ απο τα φαρμακα ακομα και με τ σωστο φαρμακο μετα τν εξεταση παλι χαλια ειμαι..

----------


## xristoforos28

> δυστυχως επαθα κατι σοβαρο......
> και πολυ φοβαμαι οτι θα χρειαστω εγχειρηση....περιμενω το απογευμα να παω στον γιατρο..να κανω κατι τελικες εξετασεις
> καφε δεν μπορω να πιω,ποτο δεν μπορω να πιω, τπτ...δεν μπορω.....ολη την μερα ειμαι χαλια...
> οποτε καφετεριες ακυρο,μπαρ ακυρο....μονο αραγμα εξω...


Τι επαθες φιλε??

----------


## nick190813

> εδω εισαι ρε καθικι??? γιατι δεν ηρθες σπιτι??φοβηθηκες την παντοφλα?αλητη! ε αλητη!


που εισαι αγαπη? :Wink: 
θα με Χασεις ,δεν θα προλαβουμε να βαλουμε στεφανια...
ειμαι χαλια εδω και 10 μερες...αλλα σημερα με εχει γονατισει το στομαχι....πολυ φοβαμαι οτι εχω καποιο ελκος....
περιμενω μερες αλλα δεν περναει..με το που πινω κατι με σκοτωνει..
απο τΟ υπΕρβΟλικο αλκοολ μαλλον καταστραφηκε

----------


## xristoforos28

> μεσημερι εισαι εδω, απογευμα εδω, βραδυ εδω...
> δεν πας καμια βολτα εξω, νεο παιδι, με καμια παρεα?? δεν ανοιγεις κανενα βιβλιο? δεν βρισκεις καμια κοπελιτσα της ηλικιας σου να περνας την ωρα σου??
> 
> Που εισαι αρχηγος? στους αγχωτικους, τους καταθλιπτικους και τους σχιζοφρενεις????


Ahhaahahhahahahah

----------


## Mara.Z

> ειμαι χαλια εδω και 10 μερες...αλλα σημερα με εχει γονατισει το στομαχι....πολυ φοβαμαι οτι εχω καποιο ελκος....
> περιμενω μερες αλλα δεν περναει..με το που πινω κατι με σκοτωνει..
> απο τΟ υπΕρβΟλικο αλκοολ μαλλον καταστραφηκε


25 χρονων παιδι, ελκος απο τωωωωωρα???????????????????????????

----------


## nick190813

> 25 χρονων παιδι, ελκος απο τωωωωωρα???????????????????????????


με το που πινω μια γουλια ποτο,ακομα και μπυρα...με ποναει τοσο πολυ που θα λιποθυμησω...εδω και 10 μερες το εκοψα αναγκαστικα...
τωρα πριν κατι μερες,με χτυπησε και με καφε....
ασε εχω χεστει...με πιανουν και καουρες......
πολυ φοβαμαι οτι η υπερκαταναλωση αλκοολ το κατεστρεψε...

----------


## nick190813

δεν ξερω αν ειναι ελκο σιγουρα....θα παω σε εναν γαστρεντερολογο
ελπιζω να μην ειναι κατι ποιο σοβαρο..
και βεβαια ελπιζω να μην κοψω το αλκοολ....

----------


## anxious4ever

> που εισαι αγαπη?
> θα με Χασεις ,δεν θα προλαβουμε να βαλουμε στεφανια...
> ειμαι χαλια εδω και 10 μερες...αλλα σημερα με εχει γονατισει το στομαχι....πολυ φοβαμαι οτι εχω καποιο ελκος....
> περιμενω μερες αλλα δεν περναει..με το που πινω κατι με σκοτωνει..
> απο τΟ υπΕρβΟλικο αλκοολ μαλλον καταστραφηκε


καλα να παθεις χαμενο κορμι! σου ειπα να μην πινεις εκει εσυ τον χαβα σου! κ να τ αρνια κ να τα κρασια κ να οι γυναικες!! σε φαγανε!! αχαιρευτε!
τρωγε ρε μαστιχα τσιχλα απο το περιπτερο χωρις ζαχαρη @ η μανα μου θεραπευσε το ελκος ετσι..αλλα πηγαινε κ στον γιατρο για γαστροσκοπηση ρε!
δεν με λυπασαι να με αφησεις χηρα θες??ποσα εφεξορ να παρω μετα α???

----------


## anxious4ever

> δεν ξερω αν ειναι ελκο σιγουρα....θα παω σε εναν γαστρεντερολογο
> ελπιζω να μην ειναι κατι ποιο σοβαρο..
> και βεβαια ελπιζω να μην κοψω το αλκοολ....


μπεκρη! τς τς τς τς...

----------


## nick190813

> καλα να παθεις χαμενο κορμι! σου ειπα να μην πινεις εκει εσυ τον χαβα σου! κ να τ αρνια κ να τα κρασια κ να οι γυναικες!! σε φαγανε!! αχαιρευτε!
> τρωγε ρε μαστιχα τσιχλα απο το περιπτερο χωρις ζαχαρη @ η μανα μου θεραπευσε το ελκος ετσι..αλλα πηγαινε κ στον γιατρο για γαστροσκοπηση ρε!
> δεν με λυπασαι να με αφησεις χηρα θες??ποσα εφεξορ να παρω μετα α???


πραγματικα αμα μου πει ο γιατρος να κοψω το αλκοολ..θα πεσω σε καταθλιψη......
υπερηχο δεν θα μ κανει?δεν πιστευω να μου βαλει σωληνακια στο στομα και τετοια?
μην φοβασαι χηρα δεν σ αφηνω. :Stick Out Tongue: 
αλλα τελευταια μου κανεις νερα σαν να θες να μεινεις χηρα :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anxious4ever

αφου εισαι ορεστης μακρης!
βαζουν ενα σωληνα μεσα κ βγαινει απο πισω..ξερεις απο που! το κανουν σε αυτους που δεν καθονται φρονιμα...χοχοχοχοχοχ!

----------


## nick190813

> αφου εισαι ορεστης μακρης!
> βαζουν ενα σωληνα μεσα κ βγαινει απο πισω..ξερεις απο που! το κανουν σε αυτους που δεν καθονται φρονιμα...χοχοχοχοχοχ!


χαχαχααχχα
αα γυναικα δεν μ τα λες καλα...

θελω να σ βαλω μια φωτο αλλα δεν μπορω :Frown:

----------


## anxious4ever

τι φωτο ακριβως?

----------


## nick190813

> τι φωτο ακριβως?


μια καρδουλα,ετσι πρωινη πρωινη

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> καλα να παθεις χαμενο κορμι! σου ειπα να μην πινεις εκει εσυ τον χαβα σου! κ να τ αρνια κ να τα κρασια κ να οι γυναικες!! σε φαγανε!! αχαιρευτε!
> τρωγε ρε μαστιχα τσιχλα απο το περιπτερο χωρις ζαχαρη @ η μανα μου θεραπευσε το ελκος ετσι..αλλα πηγαινε κ στον γιατρο για γαστροσκοπηση ρε!
> δεν με λυπασαι να με αφησεις χηρα θες??ποσα εφεξορ να παρω μετα α???


Anxious,δεν είναι ανάγκη να γίνεις χήρα.
Είμαι εδώ. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anxious4ever

ε μα ετσι οπως το πας..αντε προσεχε κει περα! χαμενε ε χαμενε!
το στομαχι ειναι κατι σοβαρο κ δεν παιζουμε..κανε off απο το ποτο!!!!
καρδουλες εδω δεν μπαινουν....εδω παλι καλα μας αφηνουν να μιλησουμε δε λες??χοχοχοχοχ που μου θες κ καρδουλες.....

----------


## anxious4ever

αυριο γιορταζουμε κ θελω να μου κανεις το πιο ακριβο δωρο!!!!!

----------


## anxious4ever

ΕΠΙΣΗς να πω στον χριστοφορο που λεει οτι ενω παιρνει το φαρμακο δεν γινεται καλα, χριστοφορε σου ειπε ο γοατρος να αυξησεις! με την αυξηση θα δεις διαφορα..αυτη η δοσολογια δεν αρκει προφανως για να λεει γιατρουλης ετσι.

----------


## xristoforos28

Τλπ μωρε θα δω τι θα κανω στν χειροτερη θα παω να πεσω απο κανα γκρεμο να υσηχασω hahaha πλακα κανω φυσικα...αντε μην πριζω να σ αφησω να χαρεις k τον ερωτα σου μερες που ειναι.. ; )

----------


## anxious4ever

οχι ρε!! πλακα κανουμε με νικ!! σου χαλασαμε κ το θεμα!!! 
ρε συ εγω πιστευω οτι πραγματικα κανε κ αυτη τη δοκιμη με την αυξηση κ δες πως θα παει..τωρα το αυξησες?σε τι φαση εισαι??

----------


## xristoforos28

Ναι βρε το ξερω σε πειραζω..οχι ειμαι στo ενα συμπαλτα και ενα αντιψυχωτικο καθε βραδυ..λες να το αυξησω να δω πως θα παει να κανω υπομονη κανα μηνα ακομα να δω πως θα ειμαι διπλη δοση κ μετα να το κοψω...?

----------


## xristoforos28

Η βλακεια ειναι οτι εχω και πολλες ιδεοληψιες και φοβιες κ με λεει ο γιατρος αυτες κανενα φαρμακο.δν μπορει να στις βγαλει μονο μονος σου θα βρεις τον τροπο...επισης ψυχοθεραπεια δν παιζει γτ δν εχω φραγκο..ακυρο απο θεσσαλονικη εισαι?

----------


## anxious4ever

καταρχην ακομα κανεις του κεφαλιου σου..δεν εχεις κανει ακομα την αυξηση δλδ..
επισης αυτο με την ιδψ μου το χει πει κ ο δικος μου ψυχιατρος, οτι δεν περνανε με αντικαταθλιπτικο κ φαρμακο παρα μονο με ψυχοθεραπεια..αληθευει..
το φαρμακο απλα τις κανει πιο ηπιες...δλδ τις σκεφτεσαι κ δεν φρικαρεις απο το στρες..νομιζω πως εισαι χαος παντως κ αν κοψεις φαρμακο θα γινει χειροτερο..

----------


## anxious4ever

ειμαι απο Αθηνα...στην θεσσαλονικη παει ενας φιλος σε κεντρο ψυχ υγειας κ δεν πληρωνει τιποτα! κανει ψυχοθεραπεια φουλ..γιατι δεν πας κ εσυ?

----------


## xristoforos28

Που ειναι ακριβως μπορεις να μ πεις αν εχεις κανα τηλ τους στειλε μου inbox για να μην φας κανα ban...μεχρι τωρα μονο σε ιδιωτικους πηγαινω δεν ξερω τι παιζει απο δημοσιο αν κ εχω ασφαλιση και βιβλιαριο ικα

----------


## anxious4ever

κακως δεν εχιες παει ηδη..εχει κ ψυχιατρους εκει.
δεν ξερω που μενεις ακριβως.θα βαλεις στο google κεντρο ψυχ υγειας κ την περιοχη σου κ θα δεις ποιο ειναι το κοντινο κ θα παρεις τηλ για ραντεβου.
ο φιλος μου επειδη ειχε αυτοκτονικους ιδεασμους τον εβλεπαν καθε βραδι στις 8. ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ! ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΕΚΕΙ! ΔΩΡΕΑΝ! το πιστευεις??

----------


## Nefeli28

> Η βλακεια ειναι οτι εχω και πολλες ιδεοληψιες και φοβιες κ με λεει ο γιατρος αυτες κανενα φαρμακο.δν μπορει να στις βγαλει μονο μονος σου θα βρεις τον τροπο...επισης ψυχοθεραπεια δν παιζει γτ δν εχω φραγκο..ακυρο απο θεσσαλονικη εισαι?


Μονα τους τα φαρμακα δεν θα κανουν τιποτα, παρα να σε σκεπασουν ησυχα ήσυχα σαν κουβερτούλα.
Χρειάζεται να κανεις ψυχοθεραπεία.
Εχω ΙΔΨ και ξερω....

----------


## xristoforos28

> κακως δεν εχιες παει ηδη..εχει κ ψυχιατρους εκει.
> δεν ξερω που μενεις ακριβως.θα βαλεις στο google κεντρο ψυχ υγειας κ την περιοχη σου κ θα δεις ποιο ειναι το κοντινο κ θα παρεις τηλ για ραντεβου.
> ο φιλος μου επειδη ειχε αυτοκτονικους ιδεασμους τον εβλεπαν καθε βραδι στις 8. ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ! ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕ ΕΚΕΙ! ΔΩΡΕΑΝ! το πιστευεις??


Αντε αμα ειναι ετσι οπως τα λες θα παω κ εγω..αλλα να δινω καθε βδομαδα 50 ε δν εχω..εγω μενω εξω απο τν θεσσαλονικη και ξερω οτι μονο στν σταυρουπολη εχει ψυχιατρικη κλινικη αλλα ειναι για σοβαρα περιστατικα και δν ηθελα να παω..εδω στν περιοχη μ εχει κανα 2 3 οικοτροφια οπου εχει παππουδες και αλλα ατομα αλλα με σοβαρες παθησεις δλδ φενονται οτι δν ειναι καλα..αυτα εννοεις κεντρα ψυχικης υγειας?

----------


## anxious4ever

ρε συ βαλε κεντρο ψυχ υγειας στο google κ βαλε την κοντινη σου περιοχη πχ κεντρο ψυχ υγειας Ευοσμου...κ δες που εχει κ παρε τηλ κ κλεισε ραντεβου.
δεν ειναι τιποτα..σαν εξωτερικα ιατρεια ειναι,δεν ειναι κλινικη κ εχουν μεσα ψυχιατρους και ψυχοθεραπευτες.παρε παρε.
πως ειστε σημερα?
εγω εχτες πηρα μισο ζαναξ γιατι ειχα μια διαφωνια με τον συντροφο μου κ ελπιζω να λυθει...δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω , σκεφτομουν σκεφτομουν...κ σκατουλες..τωρα ειμαι πιο ψυχραιμη.

----------


## pink floyd

Βρηκα ενα παρομοιο θεμα στο φορουμ!δεν ξερω αν θα σε βοηθησει!
https://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/th...99%CE%9A%CE%97

----------


## anxious4ever

πολυ σωστη πινκ! μπραβο που βρηκες το θεμα.

----------


## pink floyd

> ρε συ βαλε κεντρο ψυχ υγειας στο google κ βαλε την κοντινη σου περιοχη πχ κεντρο ψυχ υγειας Ευοσμου...κ δες που εχει κ παρε τηλ κ κλεισε ραντεβου.
> δεν ειναι τιποτα..σαν εξωτερικα ιατρεια ειναι,δεν ειναι κλινικη κ εχουν μεσα ψυχιατρους και ψυχοθεραπευτες.παρε παρε.
> πως ειστε σημερα?
> εγω εχτες πηρα μισο ζαναξ γιατι ειχα μια διαφωνια με τον συντροφο μου κ ελπιζω να λυθει...δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω , σκεφτομουν σκεφτομουν...κ σκατουλες..τωρα ειμαι πιο ψυχραιμη.


Καλημερα anxious!!εγω ειμαι καλα σημερα!ειναι σοβαρο το θεμα?νταξ ολοι διαφωνουμε μην αγχωνεσαι και μην βαζεις ασχημες σκεψεις στο μυαλο σου!!
Να σε ενημερωσω οτι ο ερωτας της ζωης σου ο nick δςν θα ξαναγραψει στο φορουμ!!την ημερα των ερωτευμενων σε παρατησε!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pink floyd

> πολυ σωστη πινκ! μπραβο που βρηκες το θεμα.


Αφου τα θελει ολα ετοιμα!!τα χει παιξει απ το αγχος,ουτε μια αναζητηση στο νετ δεν μπορει να κανει κ θελει να μου κοψει τα φαρμακα!!!τι θα κανουμε με αυτο το παιδι???

----------


## pink floyd

> Βρηκα ενα παρομοιο θεμα στο φορουμ!δεν ξερω αν θα σε βοηθησει!
> https://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/th...99%CE%9A%CE%97


Δες κ αυτο!!
http://www.ekepsye.gr/web/guest/thessaloniki

----------


## anxious4ever

γιατι με παρατησε??? σου το πε???μπουαααα!
σου το ειπε??ειναι αληθεια???θα φαρμακωθωωω!

οσον αφορα τον συντροφο τον επισημο λοιπον, ναι ειναι λιγο σοβαρο το θεμα κ αφορα το μεριδιο μου το οικονομικο στο σπιτι, δεν ειχα πολλα λεφτα αυτον τον μηνα κ δεν εδωσα αρκετα για το σπιτι , με αποτελεσμα να πιεστει κ να βγαλει μουτρα..απελπιστηκε απο το οικονομικο κ εχτες μου πεταξε ενα " να μεινει μονος του για να του παει καλυτερα οικονομικα.." δλδ οτι θα κανει περισσοτερη οικονομια μονος του κ οτι ειναι απελπισμενος κ δεν ξερει τι να κανει..
κ του ειπα να με χεσει! ετσι ακριβως..επειδη εναν μηνα δεν ειχα λεφτα (μου επεσαν πολλα ασφαλεια αυτοκινητου κλπ) , κανει σαν ηλιθιος...οκ ..ας μεινει κατι πισω..πχ ας πληρωσουμε τα κοινοχρηστα της πολυκατοικιας αργοτερα..ελεος!
μετα επεσε κοιμηθηκε κ δεν ξαναμιλησαμε...ευχομαι σημερα να ξαναμιλησουμε γι αυτο το θεμα..οταν τελειωσουμε την δουλεια κ οι δυο...ή τουλαχιστον το βραδακι..
γενικως ειναι πολυ αγχωτικος με το θεμα των λεφτων, θελει να ειναι τυπικος κ αψογος, εχει κ τα δικια του οκ..γιατι δεν ημουν τυπικη αυτον τον μηνα..αλλα ετυχςε τι να κανω?
δεν ειναι κατι που γινεται συχνα..πως κανει ετσι??
τωρα λες να με στειλει?δεν ξερω.....πολυ φοβαμαι...αν κ δεν το πολυπιστευω γι αυτο ειμαι κ ψυχραιμη αυτη τη στιγμη..
ουφ δεν ξερω.....βαρεθηκα...αι σιχτιρ..μολις βρηκα κ γω τις ισορροπιες μου...δεν αντεχω να με πηδανε ετσι..νευριαζω.

----------


## pink floyd

https://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/th...501-Nick190813

----------


## pink floyd

Λοιπον στο θεμα μας!ο αντρας σου μου θυμιζει τον πατερα μου,αγχος μια ζωη για τα λεφτα κ η μανα μου ποτε δεν ηξερε να κανει οικονομια ενω αυτος....
Απο την στιγμη που μενετε μαζι θεωρω οτι εχετε κοινο ταμειο αρα κ τις υποχρεωσεις τις εχετε μαζι!επρεπε να πληρωσεις την ασφαλεια του αμαξιου,τι να κανες δλδ να μηβ την πληρωνες για να χετε λεφτα??να σε αφησεθ δεν το πιστευω,πανω στα νευρα μας λεμε πολλα!

----------


## Mara.Z

Kαλημερα!! 

Anxious στη σχεση πιστευεις στο κοινο ταμειο?
Εγω πάλι όχι. Ο καθενας τα δικα του.

----------


## anxious4ever

εγω εχω προσυμφωνησει να πληρωνουμε λογαριασμους στο μισο κ επειδη εχουμε δανειο σπιτιου..ο συντροφος βαζει το δανειο που ειναι πολυ, 400 ευρω κ γω πληρωνω δεη, κοινοχρηστα , ιντερνετ,σουπερμαρκετ κλπ..δλδ 250 ευρω περιπου καθε μηνα.
αυτον τον μηνα δεν ειχα τοσα λογω της ασφαλειας αυτοκινητου, λεφτα ψυχολογου κλπ...κ εδωσα μονο 170 κ φρικαρε..τον δικαιολογω..θα πρεπε να ειχα κανει σωστοτερη διαχειριση..
οκ...θα τα βαλω σε ταξη σιγα σιγα..καπως αγχωθηκα τωρα...κ αναπνεω με δυσκολια..εκλαψα κ λιγο αλλα οκ...θα τα βαλω σε ταξη οπως ειπα, η ζωη ειναι δυσκολη.
επισης συμφωνω στο οχι κοινο ταμειο..θελω να δινω του σπιτιου να ξεμπερδευω κ τα υπολοιπα στην τσεπη μου..ο καθενας να λειτουργει ως μοναδα...δεν θελω να εχω κοινο ταμειο με κανεναν...τι?να ρωταω αν θα μπορω να παρω ενα βρακι..!? οχι...παιρνω το βρακι μονη μου κ εγω θα υποστω κ τις συνεπειες...αυτο..μονο σε αυτο πιστευω κ μονο αυτο θελω.

----------


## anxious4ever

εχω αγχωθει πολυ...τελικα...εχω δυσπνοια...
εχω κ ενα δανειο δικο μου καταναλωτικο..σκατα τα εχω κανει! με πηραν κ μου ειπαν πως αν δεν βαλω 150 ευρω αυριο θα γινει καταγγελια συμβασης...
οποτε θα δανειστω...απο τον αδερφο μου κ θα του ζητησω να μου τα κρατησει απο τον μισθο..οποτε κ τον αλλο μηνα πιεσμενη!! παιδια...δεν την παλευω..

----------


## anxious4ever

εν τω μεταξυ παρατηρω οτι δεν θελω να πω τιποτα κ σε κανεναν παρα μονο στ αδερφια μου..νιωθω οτι δεν θελω να το πω ουτε σε φιλους ουτε τιποτα κ τα περναω ολα μονη μου..
δλδ ο.τι γινεται τα παιρναω στην ουσια μονη μου. τ αδερφια δεν βοηθανε οικονομικα..στην μανα μου δεν λεω τιποτα γιατι θα παθει εγκεφαλικο..κ πρατηρω οτι σε ολα μια ζωη ειμαι μοναχη μου...
η ψυχοθεραπεια με μαρανε....

----------


## pink floyd

Προσπαθησε να χαλαρωσεις κοπελα μου!δεν κερδιζεις κατι!ολα θα τα κανεις!να σαι ψυχραιμη!!αν παρεις δανεικα απο τον αδερφο σου δεν μπορεις να του τα δωσεις με δοσεις??για να μην τα χεις μαζεμενα!
Νταξ εχετε ξεχωριστο ταμειο αλλα σε μια δυσκολη φαση δεν πρεπει να σε στηρηζει ο συντροφος σου?

----------


## anxious4ever

με τι να με στηριξει???με δοση δανειου? δεν νομιζω..εχει απελπιστει πολυ.!!
ξερεις τι?δεν θελω καμια στηριξη αληθεια..δεν εχω μαθει να με στηριζουν στα οικονομικα..
παντα δανειζομαι κ τα επιστρεφω..δεν θα τα δωσω με δοσεις στον αδερφο μου, θα τα δωσω μια κ καλη να τελειωνω κ θα ανασανω απο τον μεθεπομενο μηνα..
δεν φανταζεστε ποσο ασχημα μου μιλησε Η τραπεζα!! να δεν δωσω αυριο 150 ευρω θα καταγγελεται η συμβαση!! ξερεις τι εχει να γινει μετα??η καταγγελια συμβασης ειναι η αρχη μια ζωης με δεινα!! θα μου παρουν το σπιτι κ το αμαξι..μου το ειπε ξεκαθαρα..μιλησα με δικηγορο κ μου ειπε να προσπαθησω να αποφυγω καταγγελια συμβασης..αν γινει καταγγελια ..τοτε παει εξωδικο στην μανα μου(γριουλα που θα παθε ιεγκεφαλικο μολις δει κατι τετοιο)..παει δικαστικως οπου εγω απαγορευεται να παραστω..με βαζουν κ παζω υποθηκη το σπιτι..απαιτουν το καταναλωτικο δανειο να πληρωθει σε 15 μερες οοοολο το ποσο, αν δεν πληρωθει προχωρανε σε κατασχεση ψιλης κυριοτητας !!! παιρνουν δλδ το σπιτι μολις πεθανει η μαμα..και κατασχεση αυτοκινητου..
η μανα παθαινει εγκεφαλικο κ γω καταληγω στο δαφνι!! καταλαβες??
οποτε πρεπει να τρεξω!! φωτια πηρε ο κωλος μου! πολυ λυπαμαι.

----------


## anxious4ever

αν σκεφτεις οτι ο συτντροφος δινει 400 κ γω 250 ..πιστευω οτι ειναι οκ..τον ριχνω κιολας..εχει παθει δερματιτιδα απο το αγχος του κ ολο ξυνεται, πηγαμε στον γιατρο κ του ειπε να παρει αγχολυτικα γιατι ειναι ψυχολογικης φυσεως , απο στρες..
τι να του πω??δωσε μου 200 ευρω γαι την τραπεζα???χααχαχ! θα μου πει "τι λες κουκλιτσα μου! μας δουλευεις??"
αν δεν δουλευα χεστηκα..εφοσον δουλευω..δεν εχω δικαιολογιες..
παιρνω 800 ευρω...οποτε...απλα τον Μαρτη θα μεινω με 200 ευρω να τον περασω..οκ..ευτυχως δεν βγαινω κ δεν πινω αλκοολ..
θα τα φτιαξω οκ...θελω να εχω καλη σχεση με τον ανθρωπο μου κ τους γυρω μου..για μενα αυτο μετραει...μας ηρθαν τα κοινοχρηστα 108 ευρω!!!! εχουμε κ κηπο μη χεσω!!!

----------


## anxious4ever

Happy fucking valentines day............

----------


## anxious4ever

συνοψιχοντας..αν δεν δωσω εως αυριο μεχρι τις 12 το μερημερι 150 ευρω στην γαμωτραπεζα! βγαινει διαταγη πληρωμης κ κατασχεσεις..καταλαβατε??
μπορεις να κανεις ανακοπη με δικηγορο(που πρεπει να εχει φραγκα να τον πληρωσεις) για να βγαλει εναν ορο της συμβασης καταχραστικο, ωστε να κοπει η δαιταγη πληρωμης..fuck me!! πφφφ λοιπον παω πληρωνω αυριο κ τελος! δεν μπαινω καν σε αυτη την διαδικασια..

----------


## Mara.Z

συμφωνω....μοναδα στα οικονομικα! το πιστευω απολυτα! και 50% συμμετοχη στα κοινα εξοδα ο καθενας. 

Για τα λεφτα ρεεεεεεε ΜΗ ΣΚΑΣ! ΣΚΕΨΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΝΑΝ ΑΔΕΡΦΟ να σε δανεισει. Τι να πω κι εγω που δεν εχω κανεναν συγγενη της προκοπης? όλοι μονοι μας ειμαστε στην ουσια! ξερεις τι λεω στον εαυτο μου οποτε με πιανει το παραπονο? σκασε και κολυμπα!

Παρε ενα κρασακι αποψε, μαγειρεψε και κατι ωραιο, βρες και μια καλη ταινια, και απολαυστε το κρασακι σας αγκαλιτσα!!!!!!!!! Η ζωη ειναι μικρηηηηη

----------


## anxious4ever

ναι η αγκαλιτσα μας μαρανε με την προβοσκιδα του αλλου,που εχει κατεβαει κ που ξυνεται σαν τον λεπρο ολη την ωρα!! μμμμμ εξαιρετικα! δεν εχω ορεξη..θα παω να ξεκουραστω κ μετα εχω προβα...
απλα τον επομενο μηνα ρε Μαρα θα μεινω με 200 ευρω να περασω οοοολο τον μηνα!! ε οκ...δλδ ουτε ενα βρακι δεν μπορω να αγορασω!!
εννοειται πως θα σκασω κ θα κολυμπησω..το εφεξορ με κραταει καλα βλεπω παντως..συνηθως σε τετοια , ζαλιζομαι κ χανω το φως μου..νιωθω ενταση στο κεφαλι κλπ..τωρα τιποτα..οκ απλα εκλαψα λιγο..
θα χρωσταω στον αδερφο μου 150 ευρω κ θα δωσω κ 100 παλι στην γαμωτραπεζα για την δοση δανειου κ θα δωσω κ 250 ευρω στο σπιτι κ 66 στην υπολοιπη ασφαλεια..τι μενει απο τα 800? ψιχουλα μηπως??μμμ

----------


## anxious4ever

φανταζεσαι αν με χωρισει κιολας??οκ....νταξ..κερασακι στην τουρτα!!

----------


## xristoforos28

> Δες κ αυτο!!
> http://www.ekepsye.gr/web/guest/thessaloniki


Σε αυτο πηρα κ με ειπαν ετσι...

----------


## anxious4ever

ΝΑΙ ΤΙ ειναι αυτο?ποτε πηρες? κ τι σου ειπαν?

----------


## Mara.Z

Anxious σορρυ κιολας που το λεω, αλλα δεν ειχες τιποτα στην ακρη για μια στραβοτιμονια? συνηθως κραταμε κατι στην ακρη για απροοπτα στριμωγματα...
Και μη σκεφτεσαι οτι θα περασεις το μηνα με 200 ευρω, ελεος... ενας μηνας ειναι θα περασει.

----------


## xristoforos28

> ΝΑΙ ΤΙ ειναι αυτο?ποτε πηρες? κ τι σου ειπαν?


Χαλαρωσε ρε ανξιους λεφτα ειναι. δν εχουν ψυχη..θα τν βρεις τν λυση μην ανχωνεσαι..οσο για το θεμα μου πηρα χθες π λες να κλεισω ραντεβου κ με λενε μετα τ πασχα..

----------


## anxious4ever

ελα ρε !! μετα το πασχα?? κεντρο ψυχ υγειας ειναι αυτο ρε συ?σιγουρα??
γιατι ολοι οι γνωστοι μυο που πηγαν τους πηραν αμεσως?
οχι ρε γμτ!!!
εσυ τι θα κανεις τελικα με το θεμα φαρμακα?εκανες αυξηση?η θα κοψεις τελειως τελικα?

ποια καβατζα ρε μαρα???σοβαρα μιλας??καθε μηνα κατι προκυπτει κ δεν μπροω να βαλω στην ακρη τιποτα...!!! 
κ γενικα ειμαι κ τρυπιοχερα!!

----------


## pink floyd

Ωχ,κ εγω ετσι ειμαι!μην πεσουν λεφτα στα χερια μου...εξαφανιζονται!!ηρεμησ ς καθολου?

----------


## xristoforos28

Oxi προς τα παρον τα περνω αυξησα και τν δοση τελικα εχθες πηρα ενα πρωι ενα βραδυ cybalta σημερα ξυπνησα ειμαι χαλιαα τελειως το μυαλο το νοιωθω αδειο.σαν να φευγει δν μπορω να συγκεντρωθω σε τπτ μαλλον θα ειναι παρενεργειες απο το χαπι.θα κανω υπομονη κανα μηνα να δω τελικα..τι δουλεια τν ακυρωσα τελικα δν μπορω να παω νοιωθω πολυ αλλου δν ειμαι καλα οποτε δν πηγα για να μην εκθεσω και τν γνωστο μου π με εστειλε..το νοιωθω δν ειμαι σε θεση να δουλεψω ακομα..

----------


## anxious4ever

μια χαρα εκανες!! θα παει καλα θα δεις!! υπομονη τωρα! εδω ειμαστε να τα λεμε..τα χω νιωσει κ γω ολα οσα περιγραφεις..ειναι φρικτο το ξερω! αλλα ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα συνελθεις!!!! γιατι το χαπι τωρα θα αρχισει να χτιζει σωστα! θελει χρονο μην απογοητευεσαι!! :Smile:

----------


## pink floyd

> ναι η αγκαλιτσα μας μαρανε με την προβοσκιδα του αλλου,που εχει κατεβαει κ που ξυνεται σαν τον λεπρο ολη την ωρα!! μμμμμ εξαιρετικα! δεν εχω ορεξη..θα παω να ξεκουραστω κ μετα εχω προβα...
> απλα τον επομενο μηνα ρε Μαρα θα μεινω με 200 ευρω να περασω οοοολο τον μηνα!! ε οκ...δλδ ουτε ενα βρακι δεν μπορω να αγορασω!!
> εννοειται πως θα σκασω κ θα κολυμπησω..το εφεξορ με κραταει καλα βλεπω παντως..συνηθως σε τετοια , ζαλιζομαι κ χανω το φως μου..νιωθω ενταση στο κεφαλι κλπ..τωρα τιποτα..οκ απλα εκλαψα λιγο..
> θα χρωσταω στον αδερφο μου 150 ευρω κ θα δωσω κ 100 παλι στην γαμωτραπεζα για την δοση δανειου κ θα δωσω κ 250 ευρω στο σπιτι κ 66 στην υπολοιπη ασφαλεια..τι μενει απο τα 800? ψιχουλα μηπως??μμμ


Νταξ το θεμα ειναι να τα πληρωσεις ολα κ ας μην σου μεινουν ουτε για βρακι!

----------


## anxious4ever

> Ωχ,κ εγω ετσι ειμαι!μην πεσουν λεφτα στα χερια μου...εξαφανιζονται!!ηρεμησ ς καθολου?


ναι ηρεμησα αρκετα γλυκουλα μου..εδω δουλευω!
ΣΤΕΝΟΧΩΡΗΘΗΚΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΝΙΚ!! 
ρε δεν το ειχα παρει χαμπαρι οτι εφαγε μπαν! δεν ειχα δει οτι ειχε ανοιξει ΘΕΜΑ!! ρε συ ελεος!!! που μπορουμε τωρα να τον βρουμε?

----------


## pink floyd

Ετσι ηρεμη να εισαι!δεν ξερω που μπορουμε να τον βρουμε μπορει να μην θελει κ ολας!

----------


## anxious4ever

> Νταξ το θεμα ειναι να τα πληρωσεις ολα κ ας μην σου μεινουν ουτε για βρακι!


δεν με πειραζει..οπως το λες ετσι ακριβως...ας τα πληρωσω ολα να μην νιωθω οτι εχω εκκρεμοτητες κ δεν πειραζει...εγω μονο για βενζινη θελω αλλωστε.

----------


## anxious4ever

> Ετσι ηρεμη να εισαι!δεν ξερω που μπορουμε να τον βρουμε μπορει να μην θελει κ ολας!


ο νικ να μην θελει??δεν παιζει ρε! τον ξερω σαν καλπικη δεκαρα!

----------


## pink floyd

Ωραια θα τα πληρωσεις ολα κ θα μεινεις ταπι!!!να ξερεις σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα!!!
Αλλο πραγμα στο φορουμ,μιλαγαμε ανωνυμα.μπορει να μην θελει να γνωριστει με καποιον απο δω.απο την στιγμη που εφυγε απο δω μονο μεσω φβ,τηλ θα μπορουσαμε να εποικινωνισουμε!

----------


## anxious4ever

τον αντρα μου δεν θα ξερω ρε???χααχ!
θα τα πληρωσω αλλα ταπι εντελως δεν θα μεινω....οκ..θα μου μεινουν 200 για πασατεμπο

----------


## pink floyd

λοιπον θα κατεβασεις κ ταινιες απο νετ γιατι που λεφτα να νοικιασεις κ θα περασεις το σ/κ!!τελειο??χαχαχα κ εγω θα σου κανω παρεα ,ταπι ειμαι!!εγω θα βλεπω ταινιες χωρις πασατεμπο!!

----------


## anxious4ever

ειδικα το σκ αυτο πηζω!! εχω απειρα λαιβ...
τα παιδια τα παλια ξερουν...αν θες σου εξηγω σε προσωπικο μνμ...γενικα δεν ειμαι του εξω καθολου..αγαπω το σπιτι μου πολυ, ειμαι σπιτογατα, αλλα αυτο το σκ θα τρεχω ! σε ευχαριστω πολυ γλυκουλα μου!!! :Smile:

----------


## xristoforos28

Αντε ρε ανχιους τ live εχεις?τραγουδας?

----------


## anxious4ever

οχι...δεν τραγουδαω...κανω διαφορα...παιζω οργανα κ χορευω..αυτα..
τραγουδουσα παλια κ σε μπαντες αλλα πλεον παιζω οργανα,με κουρασε καπως το τραγουδι..βρεθηκα.ειμαι μουσικος κατα βαση.

----------


## pink floyd

> ειδικα το σκ αυτο πηζω!! εχω απειρα λαιβ...
> τα παιδια τα παλια ξερουν...αν θες σου εξηγω σε προσωπικο μνμ...γενικα δεν ειμαι του εξω καθολου..αγαπω το σπιτι μου πολυ, ειμαι σπιτογατα, αλλα αυτο το σκ θα τρεχω ! σε ευχαριστω πολυ γλυκουλα μου!!!


Ρε συ δεν παιζει!!περιγραφεις εμενα!!εννοειται να μου στειλεις!αυτες τις μερες εχω φορτωμενο προγραμμα κ δεν θα μπορω ναι μπαινω συνεχεια!θελω μνμ!!!ααα,κ να μου πεις για τον συντροφο σου αυριο!!

----------


## anxious4ever

καλημερα!! ολα οκ με συντροφο μιλησαμε ξηγηθηκαμε..του τα ψαλα λιγο..κ ειδε οτι ειμαι πιεσμενη κ φρικαρε κ κεινος κλπ κλπ..φρικαρε με την τραπεζα δλδ λυπηθηκε κλπ..
ολα οκ μπαινουμε στους κανονικους μας ρυθμους..
εγω σημερα θα παω να δωσω την δοση , σε λιγο βασικα, για να τελειωνω με αυτο..
οποτε οκ..εχτες το βραδι περασα τελεια στην προβα..χορεψα ατελειωτα κ γενικα ηταν υπεροχα! εκτονωθηκα..
κ τωρα ρε γμτ εχω πολλη δουλεια στο γραφειο!! πηζω πολυ!!
τι κουραση θεε μου..
παντως χαρηκα που μπορεσασ κ διαχειριστηκα ολο αυτο χωρις τρομερο στρες..ειναι η πρωτη φορα που συνεβει κατι κ δεν μπλοκαρα απο το πολυ στρες, που σημαινει οτι το εφεξορ κανει καλη δουλεια..
οταν επαιρνα λαντοζ με το που συνεβαινε κατι αμεσως ανεβαζα πιεση κ ζαλιζομουν απο το στρες...που μαλλον σημαινει οτι σε περιπτωσεις κινδυνου το λαντοζ δεν με καλυπτε..παρα στην γενικη μονο διαθεση..
αυτα...εσυ πως πας??
ο χριστοφορος?πως παει?

----------


## xristoforos28

Καλημερα...ε τα ιδια μωρε στα χαμενα ειμαι οπως παντα συνεχιζω τν αγωγη μ κ κανω υπομονη...

----------


## anxious4ever

μπραβο χριστοφορε..οπως βλεπεις περνανε οι μερες κ δεν εχεις τρελλαθει..αρα ειδες???
δεν προκειται να παθεις κατι παραπανω απο αυτο που εχεις παθει ηδη....

----------


## xristoforos28

Eeee κ αυτο που ζω σαν να τρελαθηκα ειναι...ειμαι τελειως αποδιοργανομενος δν εχω διαυγεια

----------


## anxious4ever

ΝΑΙ Κ γω ετσι παθαινω οταν εχω ΓΑΔ.χαζευω τελειως..παω να βαλω βενζινη πχ..ερχεται ο υπαλληλος κ εγω απλα κοιταω...το μυαλο ειναι εντελως αλλου..σαν να το εχει πιασει μια ταναλια..ενα περιεργο πραμα.
μολις χαλαρωσεις σταδιακα θα φυγει αυτο το πραμα..θα δεις..
απλα οι ορμονες του στρες τωρα κανουν παρτυ..η κορτιζολη δλδ κ η αδρεναλινη σου ειναι συνεχομενα στα υψη..γι αυτο νιωθεις ετσι.οταν ισορροπησουν με το φαρμακομ θα ξαναβρεις τον εαυτο σου..
εγω δεν το πιστευω ποτε , οταν περναω ΓΑΔ οτι θα επανελθω..κ ομως επανερχομαι καθε φορα κ μετα εχω απιστευτη διαυγεια..γινομαι κ ΚΕΚΕΣ οταν εχω γαδ, κολλανε οι λεξεις κ δεν μπροω να βγαλω τους φθογγους..

----------


## xristoforos28

Ετσι ακριβως κ γω βγαινω για δουλειες πχ παω κ εγω για βενζινη παω στο σουπερ μαρκετ και ειμαι τελειως αλλου στν κοσμο μ αφου λεω μακαρι να δω κανα γνωστο δεν θα εχω τ να πω και επισης δν τους κοιταω στα ματια φοβαμαι οτι θα με καταλαβουν και θα λενε α αυτος τρελος ειναι..επισης κ με τους φιλους οταν βγαινω μπορει να μιλαω να κανω αλλα δν νοιωθω τπτ ολα μηχανικα σαν να μν ειμαι εγω σαν μην εχω χαρακτηρα αποψη γνωμη κριση αντιληψη τπτ ενα κενο μονο σαν να μην υπαρχω αδειο το μυαλο μ τελειως ενα τρελο πραγμα δλδ..

----------


## xristoforos28

Να μην δω κανα γνωστο ****

----------


## anxious4ever

καλως ηρθες στον κοσμο της ΓΑΔ..ειμαι η Βασιλισσα της ΓΑΔ...χαχα

----------


## xristoforos28

Δλδ ολα συμπτωματα της γαδ ε???

----------


## Mary93

> ΝΑΙ Κ γω ετσι παθαινω οταν εχω ΓΑΔ.χαζευω τελειως..παω να βαλω βενζινη πχ..ερχεται ο υπαλληλος κ εγω απλα κοιταω...το μυαλο ειναι εντελως αλλου..σαν να το εχει πιασει μια ταναλια..ενα περιεργο πραμα.
> μολις χαλαρωσεις σταδιακα θα φυγει αυτο το πραμα..θα δεις..
> απλα οι ορμονες του στρες τωρα κανουν παρτυ..η κορτιζολη δλδ κ η αδρεναλινη σου ειναι συνεχομενα στα υψη..γι αυτο νιωθεις ετσι.οταν ισορροπησουν με το φαρμακομ θα ξαναβρεις τον εαυτο σου..
> εγω δεν το πιστευω ποτε , οταν περναω ΓΑΔ οτι θα επανελθω..κ ομως επανερχομαι καθε φορα κ μετα εχω απιστευτη διαυγεια..γινομαι κ ΚΕΚΕΣ οταν εχω γαδ, κολλανε οι λεξεις κ δεν μπροω να βγαλω τους φθογγους..


Και εγώ τα παθαίνω όλα αυτά που λες.Αν και τώρα με τα φάρμακα υπάρχει βελτίωση.Με την ομιλία έχω πρόβλημα όταν έχω άγχος.Βγαίνουν πιεσμένες οι λέξεις λες και με πιάνει λογοδιάρροια και μπερδεύω συνέχεια τη γλώσσα μου....ρεζίλι ασ'τα.

----------


## xristoforos28

Αστα να πανε...μιλησα τωρα με ενα παιδι που σπουδαζει μοριακη και γενετικη βιολογια του δειξα τ απολεσματα και με λεει οτι μονο το seroguel.ειναι για μενα + ω 3 σε μεγαλη ποσοτητα + αεροβια γυμναστικη ..κανε αυτα με λεει κ σε 3 μηνες θα εισαι περδικι..ψυχοθεραπειες και τετοια με λεει δν πιανουν σε σενα εισαι κλινικη περιπτωση με λεει γονιδιακη δλδ...πφφφφ δν ξερω τα εχω παιξει

----------


## anxious4ever

μηπως καλε μου να μην μιλας με 252 ατομα?
παρα να κατσεις στ αυγουλακια σου κ να κανεις ο.τι πει ο γιατρος..
δωσε λιγο χρονο ακομα..κ αν δεις οτι δεν..τοτε πας σε αλλον γιατρο..
χωρις να εχεις ψυχωση γλυκε μου να πας να παρεις σεροκουελ?
εννοω οτι κ παλι χωρις ψυχωτικο επεισοδιο , θα σου δωσουν χαμηλη δοση αντιψυχωτικου το οποιο δρα σαν αγχολυτικο μονο, στην ουσια κ αυτα που παιρνεις τωρα παλι αγχολυση θα κανουν..δεν γινεται να σου δωσει η ψυχιατρικη φαρμακο για προληπτικους λογους..μηπως κ αν παθεις ψυχωση..
το εχεις σκεφτει αυτο?
παλι αγχολυση θα σου κανει το σεροκουελ την οποια μπορεις να πετυχεις κ με μεγαλες δοσεις αντικαταθλιπτικου...αλλα σε βαθος χρονου.
επισης εχεις σκεφτει το οτι αν κανεις ψυχωση δεν θα το καταλαβεις εσυ??
δεν θα νιωσεις ετσι?
οποτε εχεις σκεφτει οτι αυτο που ζεις τωρα ισως κ χειροτερο απο ψυχωση?οτι υποφερεις παρα πολυ ουτως η αλλως???οποτε τι τρεχεις να προλαβεις??

----------


## xristoforos28

Το ξερω οτι τυρανιεμαι..τν ρωτησα να παρω γνωμη επειδη ειναι φιλος..αυτα μ τα ειπε σαν θεραπεια.στν γαδ κ της καταθλιψης οχι για να προλαβω τν ψυχωση..επειδη ειμαι ατυχος γενετικα δλδ τα αντικαταθλιπτικα δν πιανουν σε μενα δν κανουν δουλεια καλο θα ηταν με λεει με τν κουατεπινη να μπουσταρεις με σεροτονινη στν ιποκαμμο για να κανει νευρογενηση παρα να παρεις. Ssri..επιστημονικα πολυ μου τα λεγε.

----------


## xristoforos28

Το ψαχνω απο δω απο κει...που θα παει η βρω τν λυση και.θα στρωσω η θα τρελαθω τελειως στο τελος.και δν θα καταλαβαινω τιποτα.κιολας

----------


## anxious4ever

μμ..κοιτα δεν ειμαι γενετιστης κ μοριακος βιολογος κλπ...πως τα λενε αυτα..
αλλα εγω στην θεση σου θα εγραφα οσα μου ειπε κ θα τα προτεινα στον γιατρο μου κ θα του ζητουσα να μου πει τι πιστευει..κ με επιχειρηματα να μου πει, τι ειναι καλυτερο για εμενα...εγω συνηθως ετσι κανω κ μαθαινω κιολας ιατρικη..χααχ

----------


## xristoforos28

Naι αυτο θα κανω π λες θα ρωτησω τν γιατρο...και.εγω με τοσο ψαξιμο πανω στις ψυχικες ασθενειες και τοσες ερωτησεις π εχω κανει απο δω και απο κει. με λεει ο γιατρος μου τις προαλες καλα εσυ εισαι ετοιμος για πτυχιο ψυχιατρικης hahha χιουμορ εκανε φυσικα..

----------


## anxious4ever

ναι η αληθεια ειναι οτι αυτος που παθαινει μαθαινει κιολας...
καποτε οταν εγω το επαθα δεν ηξερα τιπτοα κ για χρονια, μιας κ δεν υπηρχε νετ...
ουτε επικοινωνια με ατομα που συμπασχαν..
οποτε ημουν στο σκοταδι κ αυτο με εκανε να νιωθω ακομα περισσοτερο τρελλη.
μεχρι που ξεκινησα ψυχοθεραπεια κ εκει καταλαβα πολλα! μου τα εξηγουσε ο θεραπευτης μου..
μαλιστα τοτε πολυ σπανιο να υπαρχει ΓΑΔ..δεν το πολυπαθαινε ο κοσμος, ή αν το παθαινε το εκρυβε..δεν ηταν κ τοσο διαδεδομενο παντως..

----------


## xristoforos28

Καταλαβα ναι ηταν αλλιως τοτε.. τωρα με το νετ ολα τα μαθαινεις και επισης καταλαβα οτι η γαδ τελικα δν ειναι ντροπη δν ειναι τρελα απλα ανχος δλδ δν ντεπομαι κ τ λεω στους φιλους μου..εχω ανχωδη διαταραχη.. τν πρωτο καιρο.κ γω τ εκρυβα φοβομουν θα μ βγει το ονομα οτι ειμαι τρελος αλλα ειδα οτι σχεδον η μιση ελλαδα το εχει αυτο..τλπ.θα κοιμηθω λιγο να ηρεμησει κ το μυαλο γτ με τοσο ψαξιμο και τοσες σκεψεις ολη τν ωρα νοιωθω σαν να το εκαψα λιγακι σε λιγο θα αρχιζει να βγαζει καπνους hahahaha...

----------


## Mary93

> και επισης καταλαβα οτι η γαδ τελικα δν ειναι ντροπη δν ειναι τρελα απλα ανχος δλδ δν ντεπομαι κ τ λεω στους φιλους μου..εχω ανχωδη διαταραχη.. τν πρωτο καιρο.κ γω τ εκρυβα φοβομουν θα μ βγει το ονομα οτι ειμαι τρελος


Και εγώ σκεφτόμουν να πω στους φίλους μου ότι έχω πρόβλημα αλλά τελικά δεν το είπα γιατί έγινε ένα περιστατικό που με έκανε να καταλάβω ότι έχουν προκατάληψη με τους ανθρώπους που έχουν ψυχολογικά και ειδικά με τα φάρμακα.

----------


## pink floyd

Καλησπερα στο ομορφο παρεακι!!ηρθα κ εγω!!
anxious χαιρομαι πολυ που ηρεμησες!!χριστοφορε σταματα να το ψαχνεις ρε πουλακι μου!!εχεις παρεο 100 γνωμες,τρελενεσαι δεν σε βοηθαει!εγω ειμαι στην τσιτα σημερα,νομιζω επειδη διαβαζω τοσα στο φορουμ μου χει μπει παλι η φοβια της ψυχωσης!!τελεια??!!!που θα παει?!καποια στιγμη θα συνελθουμε!!

----------


## pink floyd

> Καταλαβα ναι ηταν αλλιως τοτε.. τωρα με το νετ ολα τα μαθαινεις και επισης καταλαβα οτι η γαδ τελικα δν ειναι ντροπη δν ειναι τρελα απλα ανχος δλδ δν ντεπομαι κ τ λεω στους φιλους μου..εχω ανχωδη διαταραχη.. τν πρωτο καιρο.κ γω τ εκρυβα φοβομουν θα μ βγει το ονομα οτι ειμαι τρελος αλλα ειδα οτι σχεδον η μιση ελλαδα το εχει αυτο..τλπ.θα κοιμηθω λιγο να ηρεμησει κ το μυαλο γτ με τοσο ψαξιμο και τοσες σκεψεις ολη τν ωρα νοιωθω σαν να το εκαψα λιγακι σε λιγο θα αρχιζει να βγαζει καπνους hahahaha...


Χαχαχα!!!εγω νομιζω οτι απο τις πολλες σκεψεις θα αρχισω να λεω αρλουμπες!!ασε την ζαλαδα σε λιγο θα πεσω κατω!!χαλαρα!!!!μια μερα ειναι θα περασει!αντε να κοιμηθεις!!!καλη ξεκουραση!!

----------


## xristoforos28

Γεια σου pink..κ συ φοβασαι τν ψυχωση ε ?

----------


## xristoforos28

Καλησπερααα!!τι κανετε?

----------


## anxious4ever

καλησπερα..καλα εσυ?
αν κ εχω κατι προβληματα με τα ματια μου απο το graves κ πονανε κ ξεκιναω κορτιζονη σημερα..ξυπναω κ καθε μερα ειναι σαν φουσκες..κ πεθαινω απο τον πονο..κατα τα αλλα καλα..κουραση περιμενω να σχολασω τωρα να παω σπιτι, να ταβλιαστω.

----------


## pink floyd

Καλησπερα!!!περαστικα σου anxious!!αν φοβαμαι??εγω εχω την φοβια μην ξυπνησω κανα πρωι κ λεω οτι να ναι!!τεσπα,εσυ πως εισαι?

----------


## xristoforos28

Καταλαβα ολοι ημαστε εδω με φοβιες αστα να πανε..πως να μαι κ γω χαλια τα ιδια προσπαθω ολο να κανω κατι να ξεχνιεμαι κανω δουλειες απο δω απο κει να ξεχνιεμαι και με αυτα τα αντιψωτικα που ξεκινησα ειμαι στον κοσμο μου κοιμισμενος...τωρα το ψαχνω να παρω ω 3 ακουσα ειναι καλο...περαστικα σου anxious..εσεις τι κανετε??

----------


## pink floyd

Τοσο πολυ?ποσα παιρνεις?εγω καλα ειμαι,κουρασμενη γιατι τρεχω αυτες τις μερες!

----------


## xristoforos28

Περνω 50 mg seroguel συνολο 25 βραδυ 25 πρωι..εχω πολλες ιδεολιψιες και εγω δεν ηρεμει τ μαυλο με τπτ

----------


## pink floyd

> Περνω 50 mg seroguel συνολο 25 βραδυ 25 πρωι..εχω πολλες ιδεολιψιες και εγω δεν ηρεμει τ μαυλο με τπτ


Καλησπερα!!!τι ιδεοληψιες εχεις??εγω ειχα παρα πολλες κ απο τις χειροτερες!!δεν ξερω ποσο σε βοηθανε τα φαρμακα στις ιδεοληψιες!εγω μονη μου τα ξεπερασα!θελει λιγο υπομονη κ προσπαθεια,να κανεις πραγματα για να ξεχνιεσαι!μικρα βηματακια κ θα γινεις μια χαρα!

----------


## anxious4ever

κ γω ειχα ιδεοληψιες μικροτερη αλλα τις ξεπερασα με ψυχοθεραπεια..μου λεγαν παντα οτι δεν περνανε με φαρμακο..θελει προσωπικη προσπαθεια κ ψυχοθεραπεια...
τωρα πια δεν εχω..

----------


## xristoforos28

Εχω πολλες οπως νομιζω οτι τρελενομαι νομιζω οτι θα κανω κακο σ κανεναν αλλον. συνεχεια ρωταω τους φιλους μ πως φενομαι γτ δν νοιωθω καλα...

----------


## pink floyd

Τις ιδιες ειχα κ εγω!!δεν θα τρελαθεις κ δεν θα κανεις κακο σε κανεναν!!δυστηχως το μεγαλυτερο κακο το κανεις στον εαυτο σου!!

----------


## xristoforos28

Καλημερα..το ξερω pink..εντωμεταξυ με πηγε χθες μ το ζορι ο θειος μ σε ενα ψυχιατρο της οικογενειας..επεμενε πολυ κ στο τελος πηγα για να υσηχασει..ο οποιος με βρηκε μονο γαδ και οχι καταθλιψη και μ γραψε κατι χαπια και με ειπε οτι cybalta einai vary gia μενα..αυτος μ γραψε πιο ελαφρια τα χαπια ειναι .εσιταλοπραμ 20 . Lanamont 10 ( βουσπιρονη) tranxene 10... αλλα σκεφτομαι δν θα τα παρω απλως πηγα για να υσηχασει ο θειο..τν εχω πολυ εμπιστοσυνη τν δικο μ γιατρο δεν τν αλλαζω...:: p

----------


## pink floyd

Καλημερα Χριστοφορε!!καλο ειναι να μην πας σε πολλους γιατι σε μπερδευουν!εγω παιρνω το εσιταλοπραμ,ειναι ελαφρυ τα αλλα δεν τα ξερω!
Παντως κ εγω το πιστευω οτι μας κολλανε μια ταμπελα καταθλιψη χωρις να το πολυ ψαξουν!για μενα πιστευω οτι εχω γαδ αλλα ο νευρολογος επιμενει στην καταθλιψη!τι να πω?!

----------


## Nefeli28

Χριστοφορε το θεμα με την ταμπελα δεν ειναι τοσο για να ξέρεις εσυ να το ονομαζεις αυτο που εχεις, αλλα για να βοηθησει στην καλυτερη και πιο αποτελεσματική αντιμετώπιση των συμπτωματων σου. Καλο ειναι να εμπιστευτείς ΕΝΑΝ θεραπευτή, να ξεκινήσεις δουλειά μαζι του και να εχεις λιγη υπομονη μεχρι να δεις καποια αποτελεσματα.

----------


## Mary93

Να σας ρωτήσω λίγο θέλετε να μου πείτε τι νιώθετε με τις ιδεοληψίες?Γιατί μπορεί να έχω και εγώ.

----------


## pink floyd

> Να σας ρωτήσω λίγο θέλετε να μου πείτε τι νιώθετε με τις ιδεοληψίες?Γιατί μπορεί να έχω και εγώ.


Αναλογα την ιδεοληψια!πχ.εισαι με καποιον κ σου ερχεται μια εικονα στο μυαλο σου οτι του κανεις κακο!πανικοβαλεσαι,θελεις να διωξεις αυτην την εικονα απ το μυαλο σου αλλα δεν μπορεις!αγχωνεσαι,φοβασαι, ιστευεις οτι εισαι τρελλος κλπ!

----------


## Mary93

> Αναλογα την ιδεοληψια!πχ.εισαι με καποιον κ σου ερχεται μια εικονα στο μυαλο σου οτι του κανεις κακο!πανικοβαλεσαι,θελεις να διωξεις αυτην την εικονα απ το μυαλο σου αλλα δεν μπορεις!αγχωνεσαι,φοβασαι, ιστευεις οτι εισαι τρελλος κλπ!


Κατάλαβα σ'ευχαριστώ pinkfloyd.Νομίζω με είχε πιάσει για λίγο καιρό αλλά τώρα είμαι καλύτερα.Αυτές οι ιδέες περιλαμβάνουν μόνο να κάνεις κακό ή και να σου κάνουν?

----------


## pink floyd

Και τα δυο νομιζω!!εγω ας πουμε ακουγα για βιασμο και φοβομουν μην με βιασει καποιος απο την οικογενεια μου!βεβαια εγω δεχτει σεξουαλικη παρενοχληση σε μικρη ηλικια απο συγγενη μου!δεν ξερω αν μετραει αυτο!

----------


## Mary93

> Και τα δυο νομιζω!!εγω ας πουμε ακουγα για βιασμο και φοβομουν μην με βιασει καποιος απο την οικογενεια μου!βεβαια εγω δεχτει σεξουαλικη παρενοχληση σε μικρη ηλικια απο συγγενη μου!δεν ξερω αν μετραει αυτο!


Κατάλαβα και εμένα μου έχει τύχει κάτι άσχημο σεξουαλικά στην εφηβία...όχι από συγγενή ευτυχώς...δεν έχω φοβία για βιασμούς απλά μερικές φορές δεν μου αρέσει και πολύ να μ'ακουμπάνε νιώθω ότι εισβάλουν στο χώρο μου και δεν θέλω.Την έχεις ξεπεράσει τώρα αυτή τη φοβία σου?

----------


## pink floyd

Δεν εχω φοβια μην με βιασουν,εκεινη την περιοδο μονο!ημουν χαλια ψυχολογικα!δεν ειναι δυνατον να φοβαμαι μην με βιασει ο πατερας μου!!κ το κακο ηταν οτι δεν μπορουσα να το πω σε κανεναν,τι να πω??ντρεπομουν!!τωρα ειμαι καλα,τα ξεπερασα!λιγες ιδεοληψιες ειχα οταν ξεκινησα την αγωγη αλλα μου περασαν!

----------


## Mary93

> Δεν εχω φοβια μην με βιασουν,εκεινη την περιοδο μονο!ημουν χαλια ψυχολογικα!δεν ειναι δυνατον να φοβαμαι μην με βιασει ο πατερας μου!!κ το κακο ηταν οτι δεν μπορουσα να το πω σε κανεναν,τι να πω??ντρεπομουν!!τωρα ειμαι καλα,τα ξεπερασα!λιγες ιδεοληψιες ειχα οταν ξεκινησα την αγωγη αλλα μου περασαν!


Ωραία χαίρομαι.Πάντως αφού σου συνέβη κάτι τέτοιο είναι πολύ φυσικό να είχες αυτή τη φοβία.Ειδικά αν είσαι παιδί.Είναι δύσκολο αλλά έπρεπε να το είχες πει κάπου.

----------


## pink floyd

Κοιτα ημουν 6 χρονων!σε εκεινη την ηλικια δεν καταλαβαινα κ πολλα!ηξερα οτι κατι δεν παει καλα γτ δεν εγινε μονο μια φορα κ η τελευταια σε λιγο θα με βιαζε!θεωρουσα οτι εγω φταιω κ εγω κανω κακο!το ειπα στην εφηβεια σε φιλους μου!με βοηθησαν αρκετα!τωρα το συζηταω κ με την ψυχολογο!κακια δεν κραταω!τωρα ο ανθρωπος αυτος ειναι στα τελευταια του δεν λυπαμαι αλλα ουτε χαιρομαι!μου ειναι αδιαφορος!πιστευω το μονο καλο που δεν το ειπα ειναι οτι δεν εχω ενα πατερα στην φυλακη,γτ εκει θα ηταν αν το μαθαινε εστω κ τωρα!

----------


## pink floyd

> ειδικα το σκ αυτο πηζω!! εχω απειρα λαιβ...
> τα παιδια τα παλια ξερουν...αν θες σου εξηγω σε προσωπικο μνμ...γενικα δεν ειμαι του εξω καθολου..αγαπω το σπιτι μου πολυ, ειμαι σπιτογατα, αλλα αυτο το σκ θα τρεχω ! σε ευχαριστω πολυ γλυκουλα μου!!!


Anxious ακομα περιμενω να μου στειλεις τι κανεις στα λαιβ!!!περιμενωωω!!!

----------


## Mary93

> Κοιτα ημουν 6 χρονων!σε εκεινη την ηλικια δεν καταλαβαινα κ πολλα!ηξερα οτι κατι δεν παει καλα γτ δεν εγινε μονο μια φορα κ η τελευταια σε λιγο θα με βιαζε!θεωρουσα οτι εγω φταιω κ εγω κανω κακο!το ειπα στην εφηβεια σε φιλους μου!με βοηθησαν αρκετα!τωρα το συζηταω κ με την ψυχολογο!κακια δεν κραταω!τωρα ο ανθρωπος αυτος ειναι στα τελευταια του δεν λυπαμαι αλλα ουτε χαιρομαι!μου ειναι αδιαφορος!πιστευω το μονο καλο που δεν το ειπα ειναι οτι δεν εχω ενα πατερα στην φυλακη,γτ εκει θα ηταν αν το μαθαινε εστω κ τωρα!


 Εντάξει δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ να κάνει κάποιος κάτι τέτοιο σε έξι χρονών παιδάκι,το σκέφτομαι και ανατριχιάζω.Αυτοί οι άνθρωποι θέλουν σκότωμα αλήθεια.Ποιος γονιός δεν θα τον σκότωνε αν μάθαινε κάτι τέτοιο για το παιδί του?

----------


## boo

> Να σας ρωτήσω λίγο θέλετε να μου πείτε τι νιώθετε με τις ιδεοληψίες?Γιατί μπορεί να έχω και εγώ.


εγω πριν μερες ειχα την ιδεοληψια οτι εβλεπα τους γυρω μου να τους εχω καρφωσει ενα τσεκουρι στο κεφαλι και φοβομουν μην το κανω πραξη.ηρεμησα οταν και η γιατρος και η ψυχολογος μου ειπαν οτι ειναι ειναι ιδεοληψια, σκεψη απλα και δεν προκειται να πειραξω κανεναν.ετσι μου εφυγε το αγχος και τωρα εχω αυτην την εικονα σπανια..

----------


## Mary93

> εγω πριν μερες ειχα την ιδεοληψια οτι εβλεπα τους γυρω μου να τους εχω καρφωσει ενα τσεκουρι στο κεφαλι και φοβομουν μην το κανω πραξη.ηρεμησα οταν και η γιατρος και η ψυχολογος μου ειπαν οτι ειναι ειναι ιδεοληψια, σκεψη απλα και δεν προκειται να πειραξω κανεναν.ετσι μου εφυγε το αγχος και τωρα εχω αυτην την εικονα σπανια..


Σ'ευχαριστώ boo για την απάντηση.Νομίζω ότι και εγώ το έχω πάθει κάτι παρόμοιο και δεν μπορούσα να διώξω τη σκέψη αυτήν από το μυαλό μου απλά δεν ήξερα ότι ήταν ιδεοληψία.Να φανταστείς μερικές φορές σταματούσα στο δρόμο γιατί δεν άντεχα αυτές τις σκέψεις.Τώρα όμως είμαι και εγώ πιο ήρεμη.

----------


## pink floyd

> Εντάξει δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ να κάνει κάποιος κάτι τέτοιο σε έξι χρονών παιδάκι,το σκέφτομαι και ανατριχιάζω.Αυτοί οι άνθρωποι θέλουν σκότωμα αλήθεια.Ποιος γονιός δεν θα τον σκότωνε αν μάθαινε κάτι τέτοιο για το παιδί του?


Ρε συ συμφωνω για σκοτωμα ειναι!!σκεψου την μανα μου ομως,θα ηταν καταατραμενη ψυχολογικα!η γιαγια μου πιστευω θα πεθανε απο την στεναχωρια της!

----------


## Mary93

Καλά ναι το καταλαβαίνω από την μεριά σου που νιώθεις έτσι.Θα ένιωθες ότι καταστρέφεται η οικογένεια.Απλά αυτούς τους "ανθρώπους" σε εισαγωγικά τους φοβάμαι γιατί δεν θα το κάνουν μία φορά.Θα το ξανακάνουν και αλλού.Πόση διαστροφή κυκλοφορεί πια?

----------


## pink floyd

Αυτο μου ειπε κ ο ψυχολογος!εγω ημουν σιγουρη οτι το κανε μονο σε μενα,βασικα αυτο θελω να πιστευω!ο ψυχολογος μου ειπε οτι μπορει να το κανε κ αλλου!τρελενομαι με αυτη την ιδεα!αλλα δεν νομιζω εγω ημουν η πιο μικρη!

----------


## Mary93

> Αυτο μου ειπε κ ο ψυχολογος!εγω ημουν σιγουρη οτι το κανε μονο σε μενα,βασικα αυτο θελω να πιστευω!ο ψυχολογος μου ειπε οτι μπορει να το κανε κ αλλου!τρελενομαι με αυτη την ιδεα!αλλα δεν νομιζω εγω ημουν η πιο μικρη!


Είναι να μην τρελαίνεσαι?Και το κακό είναι ότι συνήθως αυτοί οι άνθρωποι είναι κάτι ευυπόληπτοι και καθώς πρέπει που δεν πάει το μυαλό σου. Εσύ όμως ηρέμησε, έτσι και αλλιώς είναι στα τελευταία του όπως είπες.Δεν θα ξαναπειράξει κανέναν.

----------


## pink floyd

Καλημερα!!!!ευχομαι να εχετε μια ομορφη μερα!!

----------


## Nefeli28

Ναι! Χωρις τοσες φοβιες και ιδεες να μας τρωνε το κεφαλι!

----------


## pink floyd

Ολα θα γινουν κοπελα μου!!με υπομονη κ επιμονη θα τα καταφερουμε!!

----------


## xristoforos28

Καλησπερα στο παρεακι..τι κανετε κοριτσια??

----------


## pink floyd

Καλημερα!!!εγω την παλευω!!εσεις τι κανετε?

----------


## xristoforos28

Χαλια εγω...θα αλλαξω αγωγη γτ με αυτην π ειμαι τωρα δν βλεπω αποτελεσμα

----------


## pink floyd

Τι εχεις παιδι μου?αισθανεσαι χειροτερα η καμια διαφορα?

----------


## xristoforos28

Χαλια ειμαι δν ξερω σηκωθηκα με ανχος κ πηρα μισο tranxete σαν xanax ειναι αυτο..και τωρα εκανα 2 φορες εμετο..εχω βαρεθει τν ζωη γμτ...

----------


## pink floyd

Εχεις μιλησει με τον γιατρο?ποσο καιρο παιρνεις τα συγκεκριμενα φαρμακα?

----------


## pink floyd

https://youtu.be/aLR_bSzPTiY

Δεν ξερω τι μουσικη ακους!ειναι απο τα αγαπημενα μου κομματια που με χαλαρωνει!!
ΥΓ:νομιζω δεν θα μαθω ποτε να ανεβασω βιντεο εδω!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xristoforos28

Ωραιο τραγουδι..εχω μιλησει με λεει να συνεχισω τν αγωγη..κανα 2 μηνο παει τωρα

----------


## pink floyd

2 μηνες θα πρεπε να ειχες δει βελτιωση κ εγω πιστευω οτι πρεπει να τα αλλαξεις!εγω σε 2 εβδομαδες ειδα διαφορα για το αγχος απο την πρωτη μερα νομιζω!

----------


## anxious4ever

Γειά σας.. Ειχα ένα γεμάτο σκ με. Λάιβ κ δεν προλαβαινα να μπω.. Ειμαι πολύ κουρασμένη κ ποναω παντού.. Δεν πήγα καν δουλειά.. Καλά είστε;

----------


## pink floyd

Καλημερα φιλαρακια!!ελπιζω να εχετε μια ομορφη μερα!!εγω ειμαι καλα,τουλαχιστον ετσι λεω να πεισω κ τον εαυτο μου!
Περασες καλα anxious?αν ναι τοτε αξιζει η κουραση!!
Χριστοφορε πως εισαι?μιλησες με τον γιατρο?

----------


## anxious4ever

καλημερα! περασα εκπληκτικα!! ξεφαντωσαμε! ουρλιαζαμε ολη την ωρα!! 
εχει κλεισει η φωνη μου..αλλα δυστυχως ακομα κοιμαμαι ορθια..ειμαι στο γραφειο κ νιωθω οτι αν κλεισω τα ματια θα δω ονειρο..
επισης κατι αλλο...ρε σεις βλεπω τρελλα ονειρα που με επηρρεαζουν καποιες φορες οταν ξυπναω..νομιζω οτι ξυπναω κ τα βλεπω ακομα! τοσο εντονα..κ αυτο με αγχωνει..δλδ με κανει κ νιωθω παραξενα.
κ γενικα αυτες τις μερες εχω μια ανασφαλεια κ ο.τι σκεφτομαι..μετα σκεφτομαι "ειανι φυσιολογικο αυτο που σκεφτηκα?"...κατι μαλακιες....δλδ...τι να πω..

----------


## anxious4ever

εχω παρατηρησει οτι ακομα φοβαμαι καποιες φορες ..ειναι 2 μηνες που παιρνω το εφεξορ κ ενω εχουν σταματησει ολα τα συμτπωματα του στρες..καπως νιωθω φοβο οτι ειμαι τρελλη κ τετοια..
αυτο γιατι να συμβαινει?μηπως ακομα ειναι νωρις?απο την τελευταια υποτροπη κ ειμαι ακομα φοβισμενη?

----------


## pink floyd

Δεν ξερω αν φευγουν οι φοβιες με τα χαπια!εγω ακομα σκεφτομαι μηπως ειμαι τρελλη κ τσεκαρω ηχους κλπ απλα οσο παει πιο λιγο γιατι προσπαθω εγω να μην σκεφτομαι!με τα χαπια απλα δεν εχω αγχος κ κρισεις!
Ονειρα βλεπω κ εγω!τα δικα μου ειναι σιγουρα απο τα φαρμακα!τα εχω συνηθησει πλεον και δεν μου κανουν εντυπωση!

----------


## Mary93

Καλημέρα τι κάνετε?Εγώ σήμερα είμαι πολύ καλύτερα από χτες.Αμάν μ'αυτήν την κυκλοθυμία μου χαχαχαχα.

----------


## Mary93

> Δεν ξερω αν φευγουν οι φοβιες με τα χαπια!εγω ακομα σκεφτομαι μηπως ειμαι τρελλη κ τσεκαρω ηχους κλπ απλα οσο παει πιο λιγο γιατι προσπαθω εγω να μην σκεφτομαι!με τα χαπια απλα δεν εχω αγχος κ κρισεις!
> Ονειρα βλεπω κ εγω!τα δικα μου ειναι σιγουρα απο τα φαρμακα!τα εχω συνηθησει πλεον και δεν μου κανουν εντυπωση!


Και εγώ βλέπω όνειρα από τότε που ξεκίνησα τα zoloft και κρατάνε και πιο πολύ απ'ότι συνήθως είναι λογικό έτσι?

----------


## pink floyd

Καλημερα Μαιρουλα!!εγω προσπαθω να ανεβασω βιντεο απο youtube εδω αλλα δεν τα καταφερνω!!ειμαι ασχετη!!!
Νομιζω οτι ειναι λογικο!αυριο θα παω στον γιατρο μου κ θα τον ρωτησω!θα σου απαντησω σιγουρα αυριο!

----------


## Mary93

> Καλημερα Μαιρουλα!!εγω προσπαθω να ανεβασω βιντεο απο youtube εδω αλλα δεν τα καταφερνω!!ειμαι ασχετη!!!
> Νομιζω οτι ειναι λογικο!αυριο θα παω στον γιατρο μου κ θα τον ρωτησω!θα σου απαντησω σιγουρα αυριο!


Εχει ένα εικονίδιο πάνω από το πλαίσιο που γράφεις που λέει "εισαγωγή video"κάνεις αντιγραφή το URL από το youtube και επικόλληση στπ κουτάκι που το ζητάει.Ωραία αν μπεις αύριο πες μου γτ εγω θα αργήσω να μιλήσω με το γιατρό μου

----------


## pink floyd

Αυτο κανω κ παλι δεν!στο εικονιδιο που ειναι σαν σκαλα!!ναι αυριο σιγουρα θα σου πω!

----------


## Mary93

> Αυτο κανω κ παλι δεν!στο εικονιδιο που ειναι σαν σκαλα!!ναι αυριο σιγουρα θα σου πω!


Ναι εκεί.Τι να σου πω εμένα μου ανεβάζει όταν το κάνω .thanks  :Smile:

----------


## anxious4ever

ναι τα αντικαταθλιπτικα κανουν ονειρα..οταν παιρνω παντα βλεπω εντονα ονειρα κ ολοι το ιδιο παθαινουν..οκ..απλα γκρινιαζω λιγο..δεν ειναι οτι δεν το ξερω οκ..σημερα την εχω δει γκρινια φαση.
εχω γεμισει ερπητες απο την κουραση των λαιβ, επαιζα μουσικη ολο το σκ!!! ελεος!!
οσον αφορα τις φοβιες...μμ...να σας πω την αληθεια μου, ολοι λενε οτι δεν περνανε με τα χαπια..ομως εμενα μου περναγανε εντελως μετα απο κανα 3μηνο χρησης..
νιωθω οτι ειναι νωρις ακομα για μενα..δλδ αν σκεφτεις πριν 2 μηνες ειχα εντονοτατη ΓΑΔ σε σημειο να τρεμω 24ωρες...οποτε σκεφτομαι, μηπως ακομα ειναι νωρις..καθε φορα που κανω ΓΑΔ κ συνερχομαι , νιωθω λες κ εχω να κανω με ενα νεο εαυτο, με ενα νεο εγω...ενα εγω παλι δυνατο ξανα..
οποτε κ αυτο δεν θελει λιγο χρονο να εδραιωθει?
θα το συζητησω φυσικα με την ψυχολογο μου.
Επισης καθε μερα λογω μουσικης συναναστρεφομαι με τοσο κοσμο κ βλεπω τοσα πραματα, που φτανω σπιτι ζαλισμενη , μπερδεμενη, δεν ξερω ποιος μου ειπε τι κ τι εκανα που καπως ειναι λογικο να νιωθω "ειπα αυτο..το ειπα καλα? κ αν νιωθω ετσι για εκεινο το θεμα ειναι νορμαλ? κ ειπα αυτο σε αυτον μηπως παρεξηγηθηκα?"
πχ εχτες το μεσεντζερ του φβ ειχε παρει φωτια....ειχα ζαλιστει ..μου εστελναν φωτος απο τα λαιβ, σχολια κλπ..οκ ποιο focus να κανω στον εαυτο μου??
η ζωη μου ειναι ενα παρτυ!! οκ εχει τα καλα του αλλα κ τα κακα του ...
οταν μιλας με πολλα ατομα, κουραζεται κ το μυαλο ..

----------


## anxious4ever

επισης εχω να σας πω οτι εχω γνωρισει ενα παιδακι μικρο απο Συρια κ το προσεχω που κ που...κ εχω αγχωθει κ με αυτο...δλδ να ειμαι σωστη θελω κ ισως κ αυτο να με εχει λιγο αγχωσει..
ειναι γλυκακι το αγαπω...αλλα ειναι κ μεγαλη ευθυνη επισης..ολο το σκ ηταν μαζι μου σε ολα τα λαιβ...επρεπε να το ταισω, να το ποτισω κ να το προσεχω..δεν εχει μαμα.
εχω σκοπο να το βαλω στη ζωη μου με καποιον τροπο, πχ εκδρομες, βολτες , διακοπες κλπ...
αυτο τρελλαινεται για μενα, πεφτει στην αγκαλια μου..
απλα σκεφτομουν οτι παω να αναλαβω μια ευθυνη..ειναι καλο που αναλαμβανω ευθυνη?
κ αν ζοριστω αργοτερα? κ το παιδακι δεθει?κ δεθω κ γω?
κ μηπως κανω κατι τολμηρο?ολα αυτα.....

----------


## pink floyd

> Ναι εκεί.Τι να σου πω εμένα μου ανεβάζει όταν το κάνω .thanks


Κ ανεβασα ωραια τραγουδι!!!θα σκασω!!!

----------


## Mary93

> επισης εχω να σας πω οτι εχω γνωρισει ενα παιδακι μικρο απο Συρια κ το προσεχω που κ που...κ εχω αγχωθει κ με αυτο...δλδ να ειμαι σωστη θελω κ ισως κ αυτο να με εχει λιγο αγχωσει..
> ειναι γλυκακι το αγαπω...αλλα ειναι κ μεγαλη ευθυνη επισης..ολο το σκ ηταν μαζι μου σε ολα τα λαιβ...επρεπε να το ταισω, να το ποτισω κ να το προσεχω..δεν εχει μαμα.
> εχω σκοπο να το βαλω στη ζωη μου με καποιον τροπο, πχ εκδρομες, βολτες , διακοπες κλπ...
> αυτο τρελλαινεται για μενα, πεφτει στην αγκαλια μου..
> απλα σκεφτομουν οτι παω να αναλαβω μια ευθυνη..ειναι καλο που αναλαμβανω ευθυνη?
> κ αν ζοριστω αργοτερα? κ το παιδακι δεθει?κ δεθω κ γω?
> κ μηπως κανω κατι τολμηρο?ολα αυτα.....


anxious4ever φαίνεται έχεις πολύ φορτωμένο πρόγραμμα.Αυτό που κάνεις με το παιδάκι είναι υπέροχο.Μπράβο!Με ποιον μένει αυτο το παιδάκι?

----------


## Mary93

> Κ ανεβασα ωραια τραγουδι!!!θα σκασω!!!


Βλέπω στο φόρουμ παίζουν πολύ οι led Zepepelin θα αρχίσω να ακούω και εγώ μάλλον. :Smile:

----------


## pink floyd

Πρωτον!!ακομα περιμενω μνμ να μου πεις για τα λαιβ!
Δευτερον!!πιστευω οτι ειναι καλο που εισαι σε κοσμο,σς βοηθαει να ξεχνιεσαι!αν καποιος παρεξηγηθει κλαιν!τι ειχαμε,τι χασαμε?!
Τριτον!!ειναι μεγαλη ευθυνη ενα παιδι!εγω πιστευω οτι θα τα πας μια χαρα!σιγουρα το παιδι θα δεθει μαζι σου!εσυ ομως τι ακριβως θελεις?τι σκεφτοσουν οταν πηρες στην ευθυνη σου αυτο το παιδι?

----------


## anxious4ever

Καλα μη φανταστεις οτι κανω κ τιποτα..δεν κοιμαται σπιτι μου κ τετοια..τουλαχιστον ακομα..απλα τον παω βολτες τον μικρο κ χαιρεται..καποιες φορες του παιρνω φαγητα κ ρουχα κ τετοια..κοιμαται στον καταυλισμο, εχιε πατερα αλλα ο πατερας του θελει να τον παιρνω κ να τον παω βολτες κ να τον διασκεδαζω..η μανα του δεν εχει ποδια κ εχει μεινει στην Συρια..

----------


## pink floyd

> Βλέπω στο φόρουμ παίζουν πολύ οι led Zepepelin θα αρχίσω να ακούω και εγώ μάλλον.


Ερωτας ειναι!!!τι μουσικη ακους?κατσε να σου βαλω κ αλλο ενα!μηπως μου βγει αυτη τη φορα!!

----------


## anxious4ever

> Πρωτον!!ακομα περιμενω μνμ να μου πεις για τα λαιβ!
> Δευτερον!!πιστευω οτι ειναι καλο που εισαι σε κοσμο,σς βοηθαει να ξεχνιεσαι!αν καποιος παρεξηγηθει κλαιν!τι ειχαμε,τι χασαμε?!
> Τριτον!!ειναι μεγαλη ευθυνη ενα παιδι!εγω πιστευω οτι θα τα πας μια χαρα!σιγουρα το παιδι θα δεθει μαζι σου!εσυ ομως τι ακριβως θελεις?τι σκεφτοσουν οταν πηρες στην ευθυνη σου αυτο το παιδι?


χχαα ναι οκ σου στελνω μετα απο αυτο το ποστ προσωπικο μνμ...να σου πω..
χεχε!
για το παιδι..οχι ρε εχει πατερα κ το ταιζουν στον καταυλισμο , εγω απλα παω κ τον παιρνω κ τον παω βολτες..οκ...δεν θα το υιοθετησω κιολας..στα πλαισια του ανθρωπινου βοηθαω..οκ...
δεν θελω να μπλεξω κ περισσοτερο εννοειται..γιατι θα δεθω πολυ κ δεν θελω να φυγει εκτος οριων αυτη η σχεση...

----------


## pink floyd

Αφου ειναι ετσι τοτε καλα κανεις!πιστευω οτι θα δεθεις αλλα ειναι ομορφι δεσιμο,θα σε βοηθησει!!κ ρωτω εγω παλι αφου μια χαρα τα πας γτ δεν κανεις ενα δικο σου???

----------


## anxious4ever

γιατι πολυ απλα φοβαμαι την διαρκεια της εγκυμοσυνης κ οχι την ευθυνη τελικα τοσο πολυ..
φοβαμαι οτι αν μεινω εγκυος θα κανω εντονη ΓΑΔ..
ειχα μεινει εγκυος παλια πριν 5 χρονια με τον αντρα μου, αλλα αισθανθηκα τρομερη πιεση κ εκανα τρομερη ΓΑΔ.. οποτε αποφασισα να το τελειωσω το θεμα..
φοβηθηκα πολυ..δεν ειχα ενημερωση οτι τελικα μπορεις να παρεις φαρμακο αν εισαι εγκυος..μετα εμαθα οτι μπορουσα να παρω κ αντικαταθλιπτικο..τωρα νιωθω πως περασε ο καιρος μου κ δεν ειμαι σε τετοιο mood..δλδ δεν το κανα τοτε που επρεπε στα 32 θα το κανω τωρα στα 38??
να σου πω την αληθεια βαριεμαι ολη την διαδικασια..γεννα, ταλαιπωρια, τεραστια κοιλια...πιο πολυ σαν βασανισμο το βλεπω παρα σαν κατι ομορφο..
θελω ενα παιδι ετοιμο...δεν θελω να το γεννησω εγω..δεν ιεμαι εγωιστρια του στυλ να κανω ενα παιδι για να με ολοκληρωσει..προτιμω να προσφερω σε ενα στερημενο παιδι κ ενα βασανισμενο πλασμα...ασε που μπορει να κληρονομησει πρωτον το graves κ να βασανιστει πιο πολυ ως βρεφος, το graves δημιουργει προβληματα στο νεογνο μολις γεννιεται...βεβαια φευγει μετα ..αλλα δεν ξερω..το βρισκω πολυ ριψοκινδυνο project γενικα..
ο ψυχιατρος μου τωρα επιμενει να κανω ενα παιδι...οταν ομως μου το λεει γελαω κ του απανταω "οκ οκ κανε εσυ ενα χεσε με"..
οταν βλεπω εγκυες τις λυπαμαι...εχω την μητροτητα μεσα μου φαινεται αυτο..ειμαι προστατευτικη κ υπευθυνη με ολους..αλλα δεν το χω με το να μεγαλωνει ενα παιδι μεσα μου.

----------


## Mary93

Τα παιδάκια βοηθάνε πολύ στην ψυχολογία.Εγώ προσωπικά όταν βρίσκομαι με παιδάκια νιώθω πλήρης σαν να καλύπτονται τα κενά μου.Μη φοβάσαι να δεθείς.

pink floyd rock ακούω πιο πολύ anternative αλλά δεν είχε τύχει να ακούσω led zeppelin μέχρι τώρα.

----------


## anxious4ever

νταξ ...δεν ξερω αν νιωθω πληρης...οκ...δεν εχω ιδεα βασικα τι νιωθω..
απλα ηθελα να τον βοηθησω τον μικρο..τωρα δεν ξερω τι νιωθω..αν εμενε μαζι μου θα εμπαινα σε αλλη διαδικασια...το παιδι εχει οικογενεια, δεν ειναι μονο του εδω..
αν ηταν μονο του θα το ειχα ισως ηδη παρει σπιτι.χααχαα

----------


## Mary93

> νταξ ...δεν ξερω αν νιωθω πληρης...οκ...δεν εχω ιδεα βασικα τι νιωθω..
> απλα ηθελα να τον βοηθησω τον μικρο..τωρα δεν ξερω τι νιωθω..αν εμενε μαζι μου θα εμπαινα σε αλλη διαδικασια...το παιδι εχει οικογενεια, δεν ειναι μονο του εδω..
> αν ηταν μονο του θα το ειχα ισως ηδη παρει σπιτι.χααχαα


Έχεις σκεφτεί να υιοθετήσεις ?Μπορεί να σου έκανε καλό αν έχεις την άνεση.

----------


## anxious4ever

δεν εχω ανεση..παιρνω 800 ευρω κ ο αντρας το ιδιο..σιγα μη μας δωσουν παιδι.....
οχι δεν θελω τοσο επισημα να γινει κατι τετοιο..αστο κ θα δουμε εν καιρω..μπορει σε μερικα χρονια να αλλαξω γνωμη..περι υιοθετησης..

----------


## anxious4ever

> Έχεις σκεφτεί να υιοθετήσεις ?Μπορεί να σου έκανε καλό αν έχεις την άνεση.


αγχωνομαι κιολας...δεν ξερω..ειμαι αγχωτικο ατομο..καταρχην δεν νομιζω να εδιναν παιδι σε γυναικα που παιρνει αντικαταθλιπτικο...κανουν ελεγχους πρωτα..δεν τα δινουν ετσι κ υπαρχουν νομοι κ κανονες..σιγα μην εδιναν ευκολα παιδι.

----------


## pink floyd

Δεν ξερω τι να πω!!επειδη τα αγαπας τα παιδια γι αυτο στο λεω!οσο αφορα την κληρονομικοτητα αστο,τα παντα μπορει!το τι εχουμε στο dna κανενας δςν το ξερει!

----------


## Mary93

Και η ανάδοχοι γονείς είναι καλή λύση αν δεν θέλεις να υιοθετήσεις.Ψαξ'το.Εντάξει αντικαταθλιπτικά παίρνεις όλος ο κόσμος έχει πάρει δεν νομίζω να έχουν θέμα για να γίνεις ανάδοχη μητέρα.

----------


## xristoforos28

> Καλημερα φιλαρακια!!ελπιζω να εχετε μια ομορφη μερα!!εγω ειμαι καλα,τουλαχιστον ετσι λεω να πεισω κ τον εαυτο μου!
> Περασες καλα anxious?αν ναι τοτε αξιζει η κουραση!!
> Χριστοφορε πως εισαι?μιλησες με τον γιατρο?


Καλημερα...μιλησα με ειπε να συνεχισω τν ιδια αγωγη..να μην αλλαξω.εντωμταξυ κατι με πειραξε και δν σταματαει ο εμετοσ απο χθες χαλια ειμαι αυτο μας ελειπε τωρα...

----------


## pink floyd

Του ειπες οτι σε ενοχλουν τα χαπια?ρε συ λες οτι τον εμπιστευεσαι αλλα δεν γινετε να εισαι χαλια κ αυτος να επιμενει να τα παιρνεις!

----------


## anxious4ever

κλασσικα γαστρεντεριτιδα..ιωση...περ στικα ρε!!!

----------


## xristoforos28

Ευχαριστω anxious..τον ειπα και με ειπε να αυξησω τν δοση και να περιμενω pink..θα τα κοψω ολα τελος...

----------


## anxious4ever

ε κοψτα ρε χριστοφορε τι να σου πω..αφου ολο αυτο σκεφτεσαι...πως θα γινεις καλα?αν δεν πσιτεψεις κ εσυ στην θεραπεια..πως θα γινεις καλα?

----------


## pink floyd

Να πας σε αλλον γιατρο ουτε καν??

----------


## anxious4ever

που σαι ρε πινκ?

----------


## pink floyd

Εδω!!περασα μια υπεροχη μερα!!βολτα με ενα φιλαρακι με μηχανη!!υπεροχη μερα κ με θεα την θαλασσα!δεν πηγα κ στον γιατρο!δεν πειραζει αυριο!σου χω στειλει κ φωτο!

----------


## anxious4ever

ελα ρε! τελεια!!!! με τον κολλητο σου ε?μπραβο ρε συ!!!! απιθανα!!
εγω δουλεια..χααχαχ! οπως τα ξερες...αντε να σχολασω να ξεκουμπιστω..

----------


## pink floyd

Οχι βρε!ειναι σαλονικα!!με αλλο φιλαρακι!!αντε να σχολασεις κ εσυ!θα κανεις τπτ η σπιτι?

----------


## anxious4ever

μπα δεν κανω κατι το ιδιαιτερο.σημερα δεν εχω προβα..οποτε παω μανα να την δω κ μετα σπιτι με πυτζαμα!!! χοοχ! μαρεσει που μιλαμε κ απο δω κ απο κει...ξερεις εσυ...χααχ

----------


## pink floyd

Καλημερα!!που εισαι ρε χριστοφορε?πως εισαι?

----------


## xristoforos28

Καλημερα..χαλια ειμαι ρε παιδια εδω και 3 μερες εμετος κανω δν μπορω να πιω ουτε νερο..πηγα σε παθολογο με δωσε φαρμακα για το στομαχι με λεει γαστριτιδα..αλλα εγω πιστευω ειναι νευρωση στομαχου..τωρα καπως σαν να συνερχομαι σημερα μπορεσα κ ηπια λιγο νερο..αλλα νοιωθω αδυναμια φυλλ

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Καλημερα..χαλια ειμαι ρε παιδια εδω και 3 μερες εμετος κανω δν μπορω να πιω ουτε νερο..πηγα σε παθολογο με δωσε φαρμακα για το στομαχι με λεει γαστριτιδα..αλλα εγω πιστευω ειναι νευρωση στομαχου..τωρα καπως σαν να συνερχομαι σημερα μπορεσα κ ηπια λιγο νερο..αλλα νοιωθω αδυναμια φυλλ


Χριστόφορε για να στο λέει ο γιατρός αυτό θα 'ναι, μην αφήνεις τις αρνητικές σκέψεις να σε παίρνουν από κάτω!!

----------


## xristoforos28

Δεν νομιζω γτ πηγα σε ενα νοσοκομειο οτι να ναι...σημερα θα παω σε ιδιωτικο γαστρεντολογο γιατι νοιωθω πολυ αδυναμια και δν εχω εμπιστοσυνη στο δημοσιο..

----------


## Deleted240217a

> Δεν νομιζω γτ πηγα σε ενα νοσοκομειο οτι να ναι...σημερα θα παω σε ιδιωτικο γαστρεντολογο γιατι νοιωθω πολυ αδυναμια και δν εχω εμπιστοσυνη στο δημοσιο..


Εγώ ξέρω πάντως στη γαστρεντερίτιδα ή γαστρίτιδα δεν ξέρω αν είναι το ίδιο, έχεις εμετούς και διάρροια....

----------


## pink floyd

Ωραια παρε κ δευτερη γνωμη για να ηρεμησεις!τον αδερφο μου τον ενοχλουσαν τα φαρμακα,το πρωι του ερχοταν η εκανε εμετο οχι ολη μερα!κ παλι του δωσαν ενα φαρμακο για το στομαχι κ ειναι μια χαρα!δεν αλλαξε αγωγη!

----------


## xristoforos28

Ναι εγω δν εχω διαροια εχω περασει γαστεντεριτιδα στο παρελθον και ξερω πως ειναι...ωχ μην μ λες για τν αδερφο σου κ με τρομαζεις κ εγω αυτο πιστευω οτι ειναι απο τα φαρμακα

----------


## anxious4ever

μη τρομαζεις μωρε..σερνεται ιωσαρα!! 
κ ειναι λογικο να νιωθεις αδυναμια! τρωγε μπανανες φουλ κ τσαι πινε...ενυδατωσε τον οργανισμο γιατι εχει χασει πολλα υγρα λογω εμετων..ειναι ατιμο πραμα , το χω παθει κ επαθα αφυδατωση.
επισης στο φαρμακειο πουλανε κατι φακελακια που αναπληρωνουν τα υγρα.

----------


## xristoforos28

Πινω χυμο μπανανα κ μηλο..απο το.ανχος μου το επαθα σιγουρα γτ πηγα για ενα 3μερο στον θειο μου και οσο να ναι ενιωθα αβολα εκει δν κοιμομουν κ καλα..κ μολις γυρισα σπιτι με εριξε ασχημα

----------


## pink floyd

Ρε συ κ απο τα φαρμακα να ειναι δεν ειναι κατι!θα πινεις ενα χαπακι το πρωι κ θα σαι κομπλε!στην χειροτερη θα αλλαξεις αγωγη!μην τρελενεσαι!
Αα,κ ο αδερφος μου επαιρνε ακινετον με ρισπενταλ τρεις φορες την ημερα!καμια σχεση μς εσενα!
Παιζει να ειναι ιωση,ξερω πολυ κοσμο που ειναι αρρωστοι!

----------


## xristoforos28

Νταξει πηγα σε γαστρεντολογο τελικα απο τ ανχος μ λεει το επαθα με εδωσε κατι φαρμακα πρωι βραδυ για μια βδομαδα και βλεπουμε..αυτο το ανχος θα μας πεθανει στο τελος..

----------


## anxious4ever

χριστοφορακι μου ηρεμησε καλο μου..σκεψου θετικα..λιγουλι..μπορεις!! ελααα
ολα καλα θα πανε..καποια στιγμη ολο αυτο θα ειναι παρελθον..στο λεω γιατι το εχω περασει ακριβως ετσι.

----------


## xristoforos28

Αυτο περιμενω πως κ πως ρε ανξιους να βρω τν ευατο μου κ παλι και το μαυλο μου να ερθει.στα καλα του...εδω κ ενα χρονο.εχω καταρευσει..σοβαρα εχω ξεχασει.ποιος ειμαι.χαμενος..

----------


## anxious4ever

εχεις τα δικια σου..δε καταλαβαινω..ειναι μεγαλο ζορι ολο αυτο..
αλλα ειμαι σιγουρη οτι με την νεα δοσολογια θα βγαλεις ακρη..πιστεψε το ομως κ συ οκ?
δεν γινεται απο μονο του..ετσι μου ελεγε παντα ο γιατρος μου..
εγω καθε φορα που επαιρνα το χαπι μου, ενιωθα οτι πιστευα καπως σε αυτο..δλδ σαν κατι που το παιρνω για να γινω καλυτερη..κ με βοηθουσε πολυ αυτο. :Smile:

----------


## xristoforos28

Εντωμεταξη με πηγε ο θειος μ σε εναν νευρολογο-ψυχιατρο δν θυμαμαι αν σας το ειπα και λεει καλα το cybalta p περνεις ειναι.βαρυ για σενα και του.δειξα της εξετασεις τοu dna και τν λεω βαση τις εξετασεις αυτο.τεριαζει.στον οργανισμο μ και γελουσε δν υπαρχουν αυτα με λεει..δν εχεις καταθλιψη με λεει μονο γαδ εχεις και τα φαρμακα π με ειπε να παρω ειναι esitalopram 20 mg (10 πρωι 10 βραδυ)+ bespar(5 πρωι 5 πρωι 10 βραδυ) + tranxene 20.για ενα μηνα ( 1/4 μεσιμερι 1/4 βραδυ) σαν.xanax ειναι αυτο..πηρα τν γιατρο μου και τν ειπα ετσι κ ετσι κ μ λεει οχι με βαση το τεστ δν αντιδρας σε αυτα..επισης τα εχω δοκιμασει παλια το bespar kai εσιταλοπραμ αλλα οχι μαζι οπως μου τα δινει.τωρα αυτος αλλα ξεχωριστα και σε αλλες δοσολογιες.. τι λετε?.

----------


## anxious4ever

μμ κ γω απο τα συμπτωματα σου παρατηρω οτι εχεις ολα οσα εχει η γαδ...δικιο πιστευω οτι εχει...δεν θελω να σε παρω στον λαιμο μου ομως κ δεν ειναι κ σωστο...θελω να κατσεις να το σκεφτεις εσυ κ να αποφασισεις.
Δεν ειναι σωστο να σε επηρρεαζουμε κ να σου λεμε τι να κανεις....εσυ εισαι αυτος που θα αποφασισει τι θα κανει.

----------


## xristoforos28

Το ξερω εγω θα παρω τν αποφαση απλως ρωτησα..λεω να τν δοκιμασω γτ με το cybalta δν ειδα κ πολυ διαφορα..επισης αυτος μ φανηκε κ εμπειρος γιατρος ηταν καμια 65 χρονων και αυτος παρακολουθει και τν γιαγια μου χρονια τωρα οποια εχει καταθλιψη..

----------


## anxious4ever

> Το ξερω εγω θα παρω τν αποφαση απλως ρωτησα..λεω να τν δοκιμασω γτ με το cybalta δν ειδα κ πολυ διαφορα..επισης αυτος μ φανηκε κ εμπειρος γιατρος ηταν καμια 65 χρονων και αυτος παρακολουθει και τν γιαγια μου χρονια τωρα οποια εχει καταθλιψη..


τοτε καλε μου κανε μια δοκιμη..ομως να σου πω κ κατι αλλο..δεν εχεις δωσει χρονο στο cybalta..μη κανεις σπασμωδικες κινησεις...δλδ εχει περασει 1 μηνας μετα απο την αυξηση δοσης?οχι...αρα πως πας να κανεις αλλαγη??

----------


## xristoforos28

Μου φενεται πολυ ρε συ 120 mg cybalta δεν ξερω...

----------


## anxious4ever

μα θελει 1 μηνα με 40 μερες απο αλλαγη δοσολογιας , για να διεξει αν κανει..πως βγαζεις συμπερασμα?
κ τι σου φαινεται πολυ?αλλοι παιρνουν 300 mg εφεξορ..τι εννοεις πολυ?
ο καθε ανθρωπος διαφορετικος..

----------


## xristoforos28

Μ φενεται πολυ τα 120 mg..φοβαμαι μν με κανουνν καμια ζημια..η τα συνιθισω..και δν δεν μπορω να τα κοψω ευκολα..τλπ αυτα π λες θα δω

----------


## anxious4ever

βρε χριστοφορε..κοιτα να γινεις πρωτα καλα..κ ασε το μετα που θα το κοψεις..κοβονται τα αντικαταθλιπτικα αν θελει καποιος αλλα αργοτερα..μη φοβασαι...

----------


## xristoforos28

Ναι ρε συ δν ξερω εγω και στν ιδεα οτι τα περνω νοιωθω ασχημα δλδ μπορει αμα αμα κ οταν τα κοψω απο τν ιδεα μ κ μονο οτι δν περνω τετοια φαρμακα να νοιωσω καλα..

----------


## anxious4ever

μη νιωθεις ασχημα καλε μου, κ γω παιρνω οκ...κ πολελς φορες εχει χρειαστει να παιρνω..σε βρηκε αυτο ..τωρα τι να κανουμε?
πχ εμενα με βρηκε κ αυτοανοσο κ παιρνω κ αλλα 2 χαπια..το να κλαιω δνε βγαζει πουθενα..προσπαθω να εχω μια καλη ποιοτητα ζωης..
αυτο εχει σημασια..πχ αν ειχες χοληστερινη? δεν θα παιρνες ενα φαρμακο?
ανθρωποι ειμαστε απο κρεας..δεν ειμαστε απο πετρα κ οι ανθρωποι παθαινουν διαφορα..
κανεις δεν ειναι τελειος..οκ..το καλο θα ηταν να μην εχουμε τιποτα..αλλα αφου εχουμε?
προσπαθησε να το αποδεχτεις γιατι ετσι ξεκιναει κ η θεραπεια..με την αποδοχη.
δεν ειναι δα κ τοσο τρομερο..αλλοι εχουν καρκινο..αυτοι τι να πουν?

----------


## xristoforos28

Ετσι ειναι δικαιο εχεις..προσπαθω να το αποδεχτω και νομιζω πως τα καταφερνω δλδ πλεον το λεω και πιο ανετα αμα χρειαστει και στους γιατρους η αμα τυχει σ καμια παρεα..οι στους συγγενοις οπως ο θειος μ π δν το ηξερε..λεω εχω γαδ νταξει δν σημαινει τρελος απλως ανχωδης..απλως τα χαπια δεν μπορω να αποδεχτω ευκολα στο πισω μερος του μυαλου μ δλδ καθε φορα π τα περνω χαπι νοιωθω οτι κανω κακο στο οργανισμο μου..

----------


## anxious4ever

εφοσον νιωθεις οτι κανει κακο το χαπι..τοτε πολυ πιθανο να μη σε πιασει ποτε..
γιατι να σου κανει κακο? κανεις προς το παρον τουλαχιστον, δεν παθαμε κατι...χαλαρωσε ρε..
αγαπσηε αυτο που εχεις...κ κανε την θεραπεια σου με σεβασμο προς εσενα..

----------


## xristoforos28

Θα προσπαθησω ρε ανξιους..εσυ εισαι καλα γενικα?

----------


## anxious4ever

καλα ειμαι μωρε..τα ιδια..ηρεμια ευτυχως, το χαπι εχει πιασει για τα καλα..κ μπορω να πω οτι εχω το κεφαλι μου ησυχο..μη νομιζεις οτι δεν υπαρχουν στιγμες που νιωθω ανασφαλεια κ γω..
απλα ειναι μικρες κ λιγες πια.

----------


## xristoforos28

Μια χαρα..ε θα τα ελατωσω κ αμα δω οτι δν ειμαι καλα θα τα ξαναρχισω θα κανω μια προσπαθεια να δω

----------


## dimkn

Παιδια βοηθεια...εχει δυο μερες τωρα,που εχω περιεργες ιδεες(σχετιζονται με συμπτωματα ψυχωσης)..καταλαβαινω οτι ειναι παραλογες ...απλα νομιζω οτι με δυσκολια κρατιεμαι στην πραγματικοτητα,νιωθω να τρελενομαι..εχθες με επιασε τρεμουλο και ενιωθα εντονη δυσφορια...αισθανομαι οτι τιποτα δεν μπορει να με επαναφερει..νιωθω κατι τρομακτικο που δεν μπορω να περιγραψω...(και το συνδεω συνεχως μ αυτες τις ιδεες και λεω :νιωθω φοβο.αρα αρχισα να φοβαμαι οτι πχ..με παρακολουθουν ,αρα τα εχασα τελειως.)

----------


## xristoforos28

Καλυτερα να πας σε εναν ειδικο...το πιστευεις οτι σε παρακολουθουν δλδ εισαι σιγουρος / ρη ?

----------


## dimkn

> Καλυτερα να πας σε εναν ειδικο...το πιστευεις οτι σε παρακολουθουν δλδ εισαι σιγουρος / ρη ?


Δεν το πιστευω....ειναι ψυχαναγκαστικες ιδεες

----------


## xristoforos28

Αρα δν ειναι ψυχωση οποτε μην φοβασαι...ο μεγαλυτερος φοβος μ ειναι η ψυχωση το χω ψαξει πολυ το θεμα..

----------


## anxious4ever

Εφόσον δεν το πιστεύεις είσαι καλά κ δεν έχεις ψύχωση πάρα στρες που έχει βαρέσει κόκκινα... Επίσης Χριστοφορε τόση κουβέντα να περάσει μήνας για να ξεκινήσει η θεραπευτική δράση κ. Συ μου λες θα μειώσεις;;;; μη κάνεις του κεφαλιού σου!

----------


## xristoforos28

Εγω παντως νοιωθω καλυτερα σημερα και χθες π δν πηρα χαπια...

----------


## anxious4ever

Μμμ δεν ξέρω καλέ μου, αν νιώθεις καλύτερα τότε μη τα πάρεις.. Κ βλέπεις..

----------


## xristoforos28

Θα δω και θα σας πω νεα μου..ειμαι λιγο καπως παλι αλλα θα κοιμηθω να συνελθω..δλδ καθομαι και βλεπω τν στο σαλονι με τν μανα μ και μ μιλαει κ ειμαι τελειως αλλου κ μ ερχετε ενα συναισθημα παραξενο να αρχισω να κλαιω χωρις λογο..

----------


## pink floyd

Καλημερα!!!εκοψες τα χαπια??σορρυ αλλα δεν σε παρακουλουθησα χτες?

----------


## anxious4ever

καλημερα!! πως ξυπνησαμε?? εγω καλα...εδω δουλεια..περιμενω νεα σας!

----------


## xristoforos28

Kalhmera sas..δεν τα εκοψα αποτομα απλως τα κοβω σταδιακα δλδ μερα παρα μερα τα περνω και θα δω πως θα παει..

----------


## anxious4ever

για ποιον λογο το κανεις αυτο?τι εχεις στο νου σου? δλδ...θα τα κοψεις για να μη ξαναπαρεις εντελως? η για να παρεις αυτα που ειπε ο αλλος γιατρος?

----------


## xristoforos28

Για να τα κοψω τελειως.. οπως σε ειπα τα περνω τοσους μηνες δν ειδα διαφορα μη σ πω χειροτερα με εκαναν..θελω να δω πως θα ειμαι και χωρις χαπια..να δοκιμασω

----------


## pink floyd

Μαλιστα!τουλαχιστον ρωτα εναν γιατρο πως να τα κοψεις!μην κανεις του κεφαλιου σου!

----------


## xristoforos28

Με παρακολουθει παντα ο γιατρος μ αυτος π ειπε να κανω και και τν εξεταση dna... μιλαω μαζι του..αυτος με ειπε αν θες να τα κοψεις με ειπε ετσι σταδιακα..αλλα δν συμφωνει τωρα θα δειξει..αμα δω οτι δν τα καταφερνω θα τν παρω τηλ..

----------


## anxious4ever

μαλιστα..
απλα θα σου ελεγα οτι οταν βρισκομαστε σε ενα χαος..καλο ειναι να τακτοποιουμε ολα τα υπολοιπα για να μπαινουν ολα σε μια σειρα..
εγω θα σου ελεγα μη μεινεις χωρις θεραπεια, γνωμη μου βεβαια, γιατι παλι πιστευω τα ιδια θα εχεις..ομως κανε την δοκιμη σου κ βλεπεις..

----------


## pink floyd

Αφου θελεις να τα κοψεις καντο,να σου φυγει κ η απορια αλλα...θα ζοριστεις!μην καθεσαι μεσα,κανε πραγματα με το ζορι κ μην διαβαζεις πολλα στο φορουμ γιατι δεν θα την παλεψεις!

----------


## xristoforos28

Ε θα δω πως θα ειμαι εχω και επικοινωνια με τν γιατρο μου και βλεπω..οχι δν κανω του κεφαλιου μ φοβαμαι παντα οτι κανω ενημερωνω τν γιατρο

----------


## anxious4ever

ευχομαι ολα καλα να πανε!!! οκ...

----------


## xristoforos28

Σε ευχαριστω anxioys  :Smile:

----------


## pink floyd

Καλημερα!!!εγω πηγα στον γιατρο κ μου εκοψε το αντιψυχωτικο!!ειμαι χαρουμενη!!μου ειπε επισης οτι δεν παιζει να παθω ψυχωση κ να μην φοβαμαι!
Αα,κ για τα εντονα ονειρα μου ειπε οτι ειναι παρενεργεια του αντικαταθλιπτικου!αυτα απο μενα!
Χριστοφορε εσυ??

----------


## kavkaz

Πινκ φλοιντ ποια ειναι η διαγνωση σου?

----------


## anxious4ever

τα αντικαταθλιπτικα ολα ομως, φερνουν πολυ εντονα ονειρα...απολαυσε τα..δεν παθαινεις τιποτα!

----------


## pink floyd

> Πινκ φλοιντ ποια ειναι η διαγνωση σου?


Γαδ κ καταθλιψη!

----------


## kavkaz

Αντιψυχωτικο επερνες σε μικρη δοση για την γαδ?
Παντως γιαυτο που πες πριν εφοσον εισαι νευρωτικη δεν παιζει να γινεις ψυχωτικη ειναι τα 2 ακρα και η οριακη διαταραχη στη μεση  :Wink:

----------


## pink floyd

Ναι μισο επαιρνα αλλα εχω φοβια με την ψυχωση κ επειδη ζω καθε μερα με αυτη την αρρωστια μου εγινε εμμονη!

----------


## pink floyd

> τα αντικαταθλιπτικα ολα ομως, φερνουν πολυ εντονα ονειρα...απολαυσε τα..δεν παθαινεις τιποτα!


Ρε συ λεω στον γιατρο οτι βλεπω πρωην στα ονειρα κ μου λεει χαστουκιζεις κανεναν για να παρεις κ ευχαριστηση??χαχαχαχα γμτ αντε να δω τετοιο ονειρο!!

----------


## xristoforos28

> Καλημερα!!!εγω πηγα στον γιατρο κ μου εκοψε το αντιψυχωτικο!!ειμαι χαρουμενη!!μου ειπε επισης οτι δεν παιζει να παθω ψυχωση κ να μην φοβαμαι!
> Αα,κ για τα εντονα ονειρα μου ειπε οτι ειναι παρενεργεια του αντικαταθλιπτικου!αυτα απο μενα!
> Χριστοφορε εσυ??


Καλησπερα pink...τ να κανω μωρε ε οχι κ πολυ καλα εχω αυπνιες και ανχος πολυ..κ γενικα αυτο τ χασιμο στο μυαλο τν θολουρα..σαν να μην εχω ευατο ξεχασα τν πρωσοπικοτητα μου..περνω ακομα τν αγωγη μερα παρα μερα...αλλα δεν τν παλεψα και πηρα ενα tranxete χθες να κοιμηθω αλλα και παλι δν μ πιασε απλως δν εκανα τοσο ανυσηχο υπνο...δν ξερω εχω απογοητευτει..μπορει να μην εχουμε ψυχωση αλλα κ αυτο π εχουμε ειναι.ασχημο ειναι σαν να τρελενεσαι σαν να μην εχει νοημα πλεον η ζωη..ετσι νοιωθω σαν να πεθανα..βγηκα χθες ολοι περνουσαν καλα κ η παρεα μ εγω στον κοσμο μ δν ενοιωθα μουδιασμενος συναισθηματικα κ αυτο τ μπερδεμα στο μυαλο πολυ σπαστικο σαν χανος με κανει κ νοιωθω..δν αντιλαμβανομαι ευκολα..ασε και τις ταχυκαρδιες καμια φορα και το αισθημα οτι θα πεσεις κατω η θα πεθανεις εκεινη τν ωρα..θελω να βρω τν παλιο μ ευατο δν αντεχω αλλο..

----------


## pink floyd

> Καλησπερα pink...τ να κανω μωρε ε οχι κ πολυ καλα εχω αυπνιες και ανχος πολυ..κ γενικα αυτο τ χασιμο στο μυαλο τν θολουρα..σαν να μην εχω ευατο ξεχασα τν πρωσοπικοτητα μου..περνω ακομα τν αγωγη μερα παρα μερα...αλλα δεν τν παλεψα και πηρα ενα tranxete χθες να κοιμηθω αλλα και παλι δν μ πιασε απλως δν εκανα τοσο ανυσηχο υπνο...δν ξερω εχω απογοητευτει..μπορει να μην εχουμε ψυχωση αλλα κ αυτο π εχουμε ειναι.ασχημο ειναι σαν να τρελενεσαι σαν να μην εχει νοημα πλεον η ζωη..ετσι νοιωθω σαν να πεθανα..βγηκα χθες ολοι περνουσαν καλα κ η παρεα μ εγω στον κοσμο μ δν ενοιωθα μουδιασμενος συναισθηματικα κ αυτο τ μπερδεμα στο μυαλο πολυ σπαστικο σαν χανος με κανει κ νοιωθω..δν αντιλαμβανομαι ευκολα..ασε και τις ταχυκαρδιες καμια φορα και το αισθημα οτι θα πεσεις κατω η θα πεθανεις εκεινη τν ωρα..θελω να βρω τν παλιο μ ευατο δν αντεχω αλλο..


Θα το βρεις αγορι μου!υπομονη κ επιμονη!θα τα καταφερεις αλλα θα ζοριστεις λιγο!τι να κανουμε?!αυτη η αρρωστια μας ετυχε!βαλεριανα εχεις δοκιμασει?μηπως σε βοηθαει για τον υπνο!

----------


## xristoforos28

Ναι περνω και βαλεριανα αλλα τιποτα εχω πολυ ανχος..εσυ κατα τα αλλα πως εισαι??ωρες ωρες νομιζω θα καταντησω σ κανα ψυχιατρειο στο τελος..αλλα δν ισχυει κατι τετοιο απο νευρωση σωστα?

----------


## kavkaz

Χριστοφορε μην ανησυχεις δεν θα καταληξεις στο ψυχιατρειο εδω την γλυτωσα εγω που στην ψυχωση εκανα τον ταρζαν.....

----------


## pink floyd

Μπα δεν παθαινεις τιποτα!εγω ειμαι καλα,πηγα στον γιατρο μου εκοψε το αντιψυχωτικο και τον ρωταω σιγουρα δεν θα παθω ψυχωση??οχι μην το φοβασαι κ βγαινοντας απο την πορτα του λεω ουτε διπολικη??κ μου απανταει σηκω φυγε μια χαρα εισαι!!

----------


## kavkaz

Πινκ για καμια διαταραχη προσωπικοτητας δεν του πες?

----------


## dimkn

> Μπα δεν παθαινεις τιποτα!εγω ειμαι καλα,πηγα στον γιατρο μου εκοψε το αντιψυχωτικο και τον ρωταω σιγουρα δεν θα παθω ψυχωση??οχι μην το φοβασαι κ βγαινοντας απο την πορτα του λεω ουτε διπολικη??κ μου απανταει σηκω φυγε μια χαρα εισαι!!


Δεν ειναι δηλαδη δυνατον απο νευρωση να κανεις ψυχωτικο επεισοδιο;ακομα και αν δεν λαμβανεις καποια αγωγη;

----------


## pink floyd

> Πινκ για καμια διαταραχη προσωπικοτητας δεν του πες?


Τι ειναι αυτο παλι?οχι δεν ρωτησα!καταθλιψη μου χει πει κ γαδ!

----------


## pink floyd

> Δεν ειναι δηλαδη δυνατον απο νευρωση να κανεις ψυχωτικο επεισοδιο;ακομα και αν δεν λαμβανεις καποια αγωγη;


Εμενα οχι μου ειπαν κ ο νευρολογος κ ο ψυχολογος!αυτοι που εχουν ψυχωση δεν αναρωτιουνται αν ειναι καλα,πιστευουν στις ιδεες τους εμεις ειμαστε η αλλη ακρη τσεκαρουμε τις σκεψεις μας!
Οσο αφορα την αγωγη το μονο προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν ηρεμεις εσυ αλλα αν μπορεις να τα καταφερεις μονος σου δεν ειναι κακο!
Τι εχεις εσυ ακριβως?

----------


## kavkaz

Δεν σου λεω πινκ γτ θα φας καινουτια εμμονη

----------


## dimkn

> Εμενα οχι μου ειπαν κ ο νευρολογος κ ο ψυχολογος!αυτοι που εχουν ψυχωση δεν αναρωτιουνται αν ειναι καλα,πιστευουν στις ιδεες τους εμεις ειμαστε η αλλη ακρη τσεκαρουμε τις σκεψεις μας!
> Οσο αφορα την αγωγη το μονο προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν ηρεμεις εσυ αλλα αν μπορεις να τα καταφερεις μονος σου δεν ειναι κακο!
> Τι εχεις εσυ ακριβως?


Λοιπον..αρχικα εχασα τον πατερα μου στην ηλικια των 6.στα 14 εμφανιστηκαν βαρβατες κρισεις πανικου,τρομερη ζαλη,τριχοπτωση,αρρωστοφοβ ια.επειτα απο μια απογοητευση ενα χρονο πριν αρχισαν οι ιδεες οτι θα κανω κακο σε καποιον,οτι θα τρελαθω..τσεκαρα διαρκως τον ευατο μου,με διαβεβαιωναν οτι δεν εχω κατι...ομως ολο αυτο το χρονο εχω πλεξει τοσο γερα τις ιδεες της ψυχωσης(διαβαζοντας και ξαναδιαβαζοντας τα συμπτωματα)που μου ερχοταν οι ιδεες και δεν τις αντεχα.Φετος με τις πανελληνιες αυτο τ χονιο στρες οξυνθηκε σημαντικα.και μολις ακουσα παλι ενα περιστατικο..αρχισα να τα σκεφτομαι,και ενιωθα τρομο μ αυτες τις ιδεες..σε καποιες φασεις αισθανομαι οτι δε μπορω να διαχωρισω αν τις πιστευω..η συμπεριφορα μου παντως ειναι φυσιολογικη απο τα λεγομενα των υπολοιπων.

----------


## pink floyd

> Δεν σου λεω πινκ γτ θα φας καινουτια εμμονη


Ελα πες μου!!μην ψαχνω στο νετ!!

----------


## pink floyd

> Λοιπον..αρχικα εχασα τον πατερα μου στην ηλικια των 6.στα 14 εμφανιστηκαν βαρβατες κρισεις πανικου,τρομερη ζαλη,τριχοπτωση,αρρωστοφοβ ια.επειτα απο μια απογοητευση ενα χρονο πριν αρχισαν οι ιδεες οτι θα κανω κακο σε καποιον,οτι θα τρελαθω..τσεκαρα διαρκως τον ευατο μου,με διαβεβαιωναν οτι δεν εχω κατι...ομως ολο αυτο το χρονο εχω πλεξει τοσο γερα τις ιδεες της ψυχωσης(διαβαζοντας και ξαναδιαβαζοντας τα συμπτωματα)που μου ερχοταν οι ιδεες και δεν τις αντεχα.Φετος με τις πανελληνιες αυτο τ χονιο στρες οξυνθηκε σημαντικα.και μολις ακουσα παλι ενα περιστατικο..αρχισα να τα σκεφτομαι,και ενιωθα τρομο μ αυτες τις ιδεες..σε καποιες φασεις αισθανομαι οτι δε μπορω να διαχωρισω αν τις πιστευω..η συμπεριφορα μου παντως ειναι φυσιολογικη απο τα λεγομενα των υπολοιπων.


Ρε συ με τοσο στρες θα σου χε βγει η ψυχωση!ολα αυτα τα χω περασει κ εγω!το μεγαλυτερο λαθος ειναι να διαβαζεις στο νετ,τρελενεσαι κ νομιζεις οτι τα εχεις ολα!οποτε για αρχη κοψε το νετ!δεν παιρνεις αγωγη?

----------


## dimkn

> Ρε συ με τοσο στρες θα σου χε βγει η ψυχωση!ολα αυτα τα χω περασει κ εγω!το μεγαλυτερο λαθος ειναι να διαβαζεις στο νετ,τρελενεσαι κ νομιζεις οτι τα εχεις ολα!οποτε για αρχη κοψε το νετ!δεν παιρνεις αγωγη?


..οχι..δεν μ χρειαζεται λενε..μονο για να μην υποφερω θα μπορουσα να παρω...ανακουφιστηκα λιγο τωρα με το μηνυμα σου ,ειλικρινα σ ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## pink floyd

Ποιοι στο λενε?εχεις παει σε γιατρο?

----------


## dimkn

> Ποιοι στο λενε?εχεις παει σε γιατρο?


Ναι..και τωρα θα ξαναπαω..επειδη δεν την παλευω...

----------


## kavkaz

Πινκ για αρχη δεν εχεις καμια διαταραχη προσωπικοτητας....να στα πω με λιγα λογια...μια ειναι η ναρκισσστικη διαταραχη οπου μιλαμε για μεγαλη αισθηση σπουδαιοτητας και αλαζονειας συνηθως οι διασημοι εχουν αυτην....ειναι η αντικοινωνικη διαταραχη μιλαμε για παραβαυικη εγκληματικη συμπεριφορα χωρις ενοχες και η οριακη διαταραχη που ειναι αλλοπροσαλα ατομα ουτε αυτη παιζει να την εχεις εφοσον εχεις νευρωση η οριακη διαταραχη ειναι συο οριο νευρωσης και ψυχωσης

----------


## pink floyd

> Πινκ για αρχη δεν εχεις καμια διαταραχη προσωπικοτητας....να στα πω με λιγα λογια...μια ειναι η ναρκισσστικη διαταραχη οπου μιλαμε για μεγαλη αισθηση σπουδαιοτητας και αλαζονειας συνηθως οι διασημοι εχουν αυτην....ειναι η αντικοινωνικη διαταραχη μιλαμε για παραβαυικη εγκληματικη συμπεριφορα χωρις ενοχες και η οριακη διαταραχη που ειναι αλλοπροσαλα ατομα ουτε αυτη παιζει να την εχεις εφοσον εχεις νευρωση η οριακη διαταραχη ειναι συο οριο νευρωσης και ψυχωσης


Τα πρωτα τα αποκλειω για την οριακη δεν ξερω!θα ρωτησω αυριο τον ψυχολογο,παντως δεν μου ειπαν κατι τετοιο!

----------


## pink floyd

> Ναι..και τωρα θα ξαναπαω..επειδη δεν την παλευω...


Ψυχολογο η ψυχιατρο?κανεις ψυχοθεραπεια?εμενα με βοηθαει!

----------


## dimkn

Ειναι ψυχολογος,ψυχιατρικος,ομοι οπαθητικος

----------


## kavkaz

Χαχαχαχα δεν εχεις τιποτα ρε συ πινκ....αν ειχες οριακη θα βασανιζοσουν φαντασου εγω εχω σχιζοφρενεια και θεωρω τηην πραγματικη οριακη διαταραχη χειροτερη

----------


## kavkaz

Σου πα αν ρωτησες για καμια διαταραχη προσωπικοτητας για πλακα επειδη ρωτησες για ψυχωση και διπολικη

----------


## pink floyd

> Σου πα αν ρωτησες για καμια διαταραχη προσωπικοτητας για πλακα επειδη ρωτησες για ψυχωση και διπολικη


Χαχαχα,ρε συ εμμονη με την ψυχωση επαθα γιατι το ζω καθε μερα ενω με την διπολικη επειδη ψαχνομουν στο νετ!νομιζα οτι θα ακουω φωνες κ συνεχεια τσεκαρα τι ακουγα!νταξ μεχρι στιγμης ειμαι καλα!χαχαχα,οτι να ναι!!

----------


## kavkaz

Κατσε να σ πω κατι για την ψυχωση...οταν εισαι σε παραληρημα δεν αναρωτιεσαι αν εχεις παρανοια η οχι το πιστευεις ακομα και μετα απο καιτο οπως εγω που ξερω οτι εχω ψυχωση οταν ειμαι σε παραληρημα χανω την πραγματικοτητα δεν αναρωτιεμαι επισης θα σε βοηθησει αν σου πω οτι οι παρανοιες δεν ξεκινανε σαν σκεψη αλλα σαν αισθηση μετα τις μεταφραζουμε σαν σκεψεις

----------


## pink floyd

> Ειναι ψυχολογος,ψυχιατρικος,ομοι οπαθητικος


Ολα αυτα??αν πιστευεις οτι δεν σε καλυπτει πηγαινε κ σε εναν αλλον!ταλαιπωρησε αρκετα χρονια,δεν ξερω αν μπορεις να το διαχειριστεις μονος σου!κ αγωγη να παρεις θα σε ηρεμησει να βαλεις τις σκεψεις σου σε μια σειρα αλλα εσυ πρεπει να κανεις την μεγαλυτερη δουλεια με τον εαυτο σου,εδω βοηθαει η ψυχοθεραπεια!

----------


## pink floyd

> Κατσε να σ πω κατι για την ψυχωση...οταν εισαι σε παραληρημα δεν αναρωτιεσαι αν εχεις παρανοια η οχι το πιστευεις ακομα και μετα απο καιτο οπως εγω που ξερω οτι εχω ψυχωση οταν ειμαι σε παραληρημα χανω την πραγματικοτητα δεν αναρωτιεμαι επισης θα σε βοηθησει αν σου πω οτι οι παρανοιες δεν ξεκινανε σαν σκεψη αλλα σαν αισθηση μετα τις μεταφραζουμε σαν σκεψεις


Το ξερω ρε συ,το ζησα με τον αδερφο μου!δραμα!!εσυ τι διαγνωση εχεις?

----------


## kavkaz

Σχιζοφρενεια

----------


## pink floyd

> Σχιζοφρενεια


Ποιο?ο αδερφος μου εχει αδιαφοροποιητη!!κ ειναι το μονο που δεν λεει πολλα πραγματα το νετ!

----------


## kavkaz

Παρανοικη σχιζοφρενεια μαζι με διαταραχη εθισμου στα ναρκωτικα

----------


## pink floyd

Εχω ακουσει οτι αντιμετωπιζεται πιο ευκολα απο τις αλλες!με τα χαπια πως εισαι?εννοω με τις παρενεργειες!ο δικος μου με τα χαπια αλλαξε εντελως λες κ δεν ειναι ο ιδιος ανθρωπος,ειναι κ βαρια περιπτωση αλλα φωνες δεν ακουγε,μανια καταδιωξης ειχε!

----------


## kavkaz

Και εγω ειχα 7-8 παραληρηματα ...καλα ειμ με την αγωγη αν με γνωρισει καποιος δεν καταλαβαινει τιποτα.....αστα αυτα τωρα και ελα στην ενοτητα...τι σκεφτεστε....ναμιλησουμε για ροκ και μεταλ

----------


## pink floyd

Ο αδερφος μου φαινεται οτι παιρνει αγωγη!anyway..

----------


## xristoforos28

> Μπα δεν παθαινεις τιποτα!εγω ειμαι καλα,πηγα στον γιατρο μου εκοψε το αντιψυχωτικο και τον ρωταω σιγουρα δεν θα παθω ψυχωση??οχι μην το φοβασαι κ βγαινοντας απο την πορτα του λεω ουτε διπολικη??κ μου απανταει σηκω φυγε μια χαρα εισαι!!


Ε και μενα ετσι με λεει οτι δν εχεις τιποτα σοβαρο μονο ανχος αλλα εγω νοιωθω οτι ειμαι στα ορια της τρελας οτι χανω το μυαλο μου...με λεει δν παθαινεις τιποτα ναι αλλα δν ξερει εγω πως νοιωθω ετσι...

----------


## xristoforos28

Αφηνει κανα κουσουρι ολο αυτο μετα οταν φευγει?εννοω διανοητικο?αυτο με τν οριακη το ξερω αλλα δν ηξερα οτι προκαλειτε απο νευρωση..εμενα μ ειπε ο γιατρος οτι δν τν εχω και οτι αμα τν ειχα αυτα φενονται λεει απο μικρη ηλικια συνηθως

----------


## xristoforos28

...........

----------


## pink floyd

> Αφηνει κανα κουσουρι ολο αυτο μετα οταν φευγει?εννοω διανοητικο?αυτο με τν οριακη το ξερω αλλα δν ηξερα οτι προκαλειτε απο νευρωση..εμενα μ ειπε ο γιατρος οτι δν τν εχω και οτι αμα τν ειχα αυτα φενονται λεει απο μικρη ηλικια συνηθως


Οχι πουλακι μου,τι ειναι αυτα που σκεφτεσαι???ρε συ σημερα δεν πηρα αντιψυχωτικο κ εκει που κοιμομουν σαν βοδι σημερα με πηρε ο υπνος κατα τις 10 κ ξυπνησα πριν λιγο!!ελεος!!νομιζω θα τα αρχισω παλι!!: p

----------


## xristoforos28

Καλως την..και εγω με τα αντιψυχωτικα κοιμομουν καλα και με τα ανχωλιτικα...τωρα τα ιδια με σενα κ γω...το κοβω καλο ξημερωμα παλι να κοιμαμαι

----------


## pink floyd

Ωχ μην μου λες τετοια!απο την πρωτη μερα ρε συ??ουφ..δεν θελω να παρω παλι αντιψυχωτικο!

----------


## xristoforos28

Ε θελει υπομονη κ γω αυτο κανω και οσο αντεξω..πηρα 3 βαλεριανες μαζι πριν αλλα δν μ κανουν τπτ...ε μαλλον θα στερητικα ειναι θα περασουν..

----------


## pink floyd

Την διαφορα την ειδα κατευθειαν ρε συ!!δεν εχω θολουρα!ερωτηση,καμια φορα μου μουδιαζει για λιγο η δεξια πλευρα στο κεφαλι!!πισω απο το αυτι!το χεις παθει??

----------


## xristoforos28

Κ γω κατευθειαν την ειδα ειχα υπερενταση..εμενα μουδιαζει η αριστερη πλευρα καμια φορα αλλα το ειχα κ πριν τα κοψω νομιζω οτι ειναι απο το πολυ αγχος..αυτο πισω απο το αυτι δν το εχω παθει εμενα μουδιαζει το μισο αριστερο μερος...

----------


## pink floyd

Σε εκεινο το σημειο με πιανει!οχι ολη η πλευρα!νταξ για δευτερολεπτα,κ εμενα απο το αγχος με πιανει!πριν χρονια ειχα περασει παλι μια τετοια κατασταση,δεν ημουν σε αγωγη,σε καποια φαση μου ηρθε μια ζαλαδα σαν καποιος να με χτυπησε στο κεφαλι!!πολυ ασχημο,παλι καλα δεν το χω παθει παλι!

----------


## xristoforos28

Ε δν νομιζω να ναι κατι νευρικο ειναι σιγουρα το μουδιασμα..αυτο το παθαινω κ γω π λες με τν ζαλαδα ξαφνικα εκει π καθομαι καμια φορα αλλα ευτυχως σπανια σαν να παθαινω black out για δευτερολεπτα...εμενα η θολουρα με ενοχλει πιο πολυ απο ολα...εσυ τ ειχες αυτο ειπες..??

----------


## xristoforos28

Αυτο με τν θολουρα

----------


## pink floyd

Οχι δεν του ειπα κατι!μονο για τα ονειρα!2 φορες εχω παει στον γιατρο,την πρωτη που μου εδωσε τα χαπια κ σημερα,μετα απο δυο μηνες!

----------


## xristoforos28

Αυτο το συμπτωμα με τν θολουρα το ειχες εσυ? Να αισθανεσαι δλδ σαν χανος ?

----------


## pink floyd

Αα,λαθος καταλαβα!εξηγησε μου ακριβως τι παθαινεις?

----------


## xristoforos28

Δεν εχω αρκετες φορες συναισθηση τ ευατου μ. νοιωθω οτι κατι αλλαξε σε μενα. δεν αντιλαμβανομαι ευκολα .νοιωθω οτι τα χανω .δν στροφαρει τ μαυλο σαν να χαζεψα νοιωθω κ συνεχεια ενα κενο στο μυαλο και μια θολουρα..δεν νοιωθω κ πολλα συναισθηματα σαν μουδιασμενος..αυτα ... τα ειχες??

----------


## pink floyd

Για λιγο,οταν το στρες βαρεσε κοκκινο!ουτε ορθια δεν μπορουσα να ειμαι γτ ζαλιζομουν,θολουρα,αγχος τρελλας!μονο στην δουλεια πηγαινα,μετα στο κρεβατι ξαπλωμενη!το μονο που δεν νομιζω να ειχα ειναι τα πρωτα!δλδ ως προς τι αλλαξε κατι σε σενα

----------


## xristoforos28

Καταλαβα...ε πανω κατω τα ιδια εχουμε απο οτι καταλαβα..κ γω γαδ με καταθλιψη με ειπε...δεν νυσταζεις κ εσυ ε??

----------


## pink floyd

Τωρα λιγο ναι!!εσυ καθολου?

----------


## xristoforos28

Ε λιγακι ναι θα τν πεσω σε λιγο...παλι καλα δν δουλευω αυτη τν περιοδο γιατι δεν θα την παλευα...εσυ δουλευεις?

----------


## pink floyd

Ναι καθε μερα!!κ οταν δεν την παλευα στην δουλεια πηγαινα!

----------


## xristoforos28

Μπραβο σου..εγω το μυαλο μου τωρα δν μπορω να τ συγκεντροσω σε τιποτα.. τ δουλεια κανεις?

----------


## anxious4ever

θολουρα!! το κυριοτερο μου συμπτωμα! με πεθαινει κ με τελνει στο διαολο!
ειναι κανονικο συμπτωμα του στρες..! εχουν γραφτει ολοκληρα αρθρα γι αυτην ! λεγεται στα αγγλικα mindfog...αν ψαξεις θα βρεις χαμο σε ξενα sites!
αποπραγματοποιηση μαζι με θολουρα κανω εγω κ περναει μολις με πιασει η θεραπεια με το αντικαταθλιπτικο..
δεν παθαινεις τιποτα απο αυτην..αλλα ναι οντως νιωθεις σαν χανος..
γνωμη μυο φιλε για να μην περιαυτολογω..
αν εχεις φτασει σε σημειο να εχεις θολουρα ...κ δεν παιρνεις φαρμακο..πολυ λυπαμαι οτι θα μεινεις ετσι για απειρο καιρο...
ειναι συμπτωματα τεραστιου στρες αυτα κ δεν χαλαρωνουν απο μονα τους..
θα σου παρει πανω απο 1 χρονο να συνελθεις..αν εχεις κουραγια εχει καλως..
αν δεν εχεις....τοτε δυστυχως κανεις μεγαλο λαθος που δεν παιρνεις φαρμακο.
επιβαρυνεις το νευρικο σου συστημα ετσι για πλακα..
στα λεω επειδη νοσω 20 χρονια τωρα κ τα εχω φαει στη μαπα κ ειμαι παλια καραβανα.....
αργοτερα μη κλαφτεις γιατι θα σου την πουμε να το ξερεις.

----------


## Demi71

> Ε θελει υπομονη κ γω αυτο κανω και οσο αντεξω..πηρα 3 βαλεριανες μαζι πριν αλλα δν μ κανουν τπτ...ε μαλλον θα στερητικα ειναι θα περασουν..


Χριστόφορε γεια! παίρνεις κάποια αγωγη? Σε ρωτάω γιατί γραφεις οτι πηρες βαλεριανα γαι τον υπνο. Εγω ειμαι σε αγωγη με το εφεξορ 5η μερα(δεν νομιζω να το αντεξω) και μου φερνει περα απο ανωμαλίες στο γαστρεντερικο και αυπνια!!! Μπορω να παρω βαλεριανα το βραδυ ?

----------


## anxious4ever

ναι..εδω δεν καναν τιποτα τα αντιψυχωτικα..θα κανουν οι βαλεριανες....χααχα! :Cool: 
μαναρι συνελθε κ πηγαινε στον αλλον γιατρο που σου ειπε να δοκιμασεις κατι αλλο απο φαρμακα ...δεν θυμαμαι..
ειναι δυνατον να περασει ολο αυτο με βαλεριανες?

----------


## anxious4ever

> Χριστόφορε γεια! παίρνεις κάποια αγωγη? Σε ρωτάω γιατί γραφεις οτι πηρες βαλεριανα γαι τον υπνο. Εγω ειμαι σε αγωγη με το εφεξορ 5η μερα(δεν νομιζω να το αντεξω) και μου φερνει περα απο ανωμαλίες στο γαστρεντερικο και αυπνια!!! Μπορω να παρω βαλεριανα το βραδυ ?


τα φυτικα σκευασματα οπως βαλεριανα δεν ξερω ανα επιτρεπονται με αντικαταθλιπτικο..δεν σου εδωσε τιποτα συμπληρωματικο μαζι με το αντικαταθλιπτικο μεχρι να δρασει?
κανει να δρασει 40 μερες κ δινουν μαζι καποιο αγχολυτικο μεχρι να πιασει ...
κ γω εφεξορ παιρνω κ το βρισκω εξαιρετικο.
στην αρχη μου εδωσε μαζι κ αντιεπιληπτικο λιγο για να μην καταλαβω τις παρενεργειες του αντικαταθλιπτικου κ οντως δεν καταλαβα τιποτα! μετα μου το εκοψε κ παιρνω πλεον μονο του το εφεξορ.

----------


## Demi71

Γεια ανxious4everr ! Δεν μου έδωσε τιποτε αλλο ! Εννοεις κατι σαν ηρεμιστικο ? Αντιεπιληπτικό μου ειχαν δωσει το τοπαμακ το οποιο επεισης μου εφερνε ενταση αλλα μονο του για την ημικαρανια . Και μου το έκοψαν και μου έδωσαν το εφεξορ. Το βρισκεις καταπληκτικό ε? Εγω και μονο στην ιδεα οτι παιρνω κατι που δρα στον εγκεφαλο τρομαζω!

----------


## Demi71

> Γεια ανxious4everr ! Δεν μου έδωσε τιποτε αλλο ! Εννοεις κατι σαν ηρεμιστικο ? Αντιεπιληπτικό μου ειχαν δωσει το τοπαμακ το οποιο επεισης μου εφερνε ενταση αλλα μονο του για την ημικαρανια . Και μου το έκοψαν και μου έδωσαν το εφεξορ. Το βρισκεις καταπληκτικό ε? Εγω και μονο στην ιδεα οτι παιρνω κατι που δρα στον εγκεφαλο τρομαζω!


Sorry για τα λαθη αλλά δεν είχα τα γυαλια μου!!!

----------


## anxious4ever

ναι δινουν μαζι με το εφεξορ συνοδευτικα κ αγχολυτικο..με ολα βασικα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα δινουν ...γιατι δεν σου εδωσε δεν ξερω?
εμενα μου ειχε δωσει λυρικα χαμηλη δοση κ δεν καταλαβα τιποτα.
σιγα μωρε τι τρεμεις..για να φτασεις να παιρνεις εφεξορ, σημαινει οτι επρεπε λογικα....δνε θα μπορουσες να το διαχειριστεις μονη σου..
οποτε..τι τρεμεις?προτιμας να εισαι χαλια?

----------


## black_adder

> τα φυτικα σκευασματα οπως βαλεριανα δεν ξερω ανα επιτρεπονται με αντικαταθλιπτικο..δεν σου εδωσε τιποτα συμπληρωματικο μαζι με το αντικαταθλιπτικο μεχρι να δρασει?
> κανει να δρασει 40 μερες κ δινουν μαζι καποιο αγχολυτικο μεχρι να πιασει ...


Για βαλεριάνα δεν έχει ακουστεί τίποτε. Έρευνες λένε ότι μπορείς να πάθεις σύνδρομο σεροτονίνης με κάποια συμπληρώματα ginseng, Ginkgo Biloba, βαλσαμόχορτο και με διάφορες άλλες ουσίες. Η βαλεριάνα δεν νομίζω ότι βοηθάει ιδιαίτερα. Ειχα πάρει στο παρελθόν και δεν μου έκανε τίποτε απολύτως.Το χαμομήλι μάλλον είναι ποιο βαρύ και αποτελεσματικό.  :Smile: 
Νομίζω ότι υπερβάλλουν σε πολλά. Διαφορετικά θα απαγορεύονταν να γίνονται και συνδυασμοί αντικαταθλιπτικών.
Οπότε demi άρχισε να χαλαρώνεις με μερικά φλυτζάνια χαμομήλι αν πάλι θες χημειες το γιατρό...

----------


## anxious4ever

το χαμομηλι αφαιρει την ταραχη τω αντικαταθλιπτικων ?? η ταραχη απο αντικαταθλιπτικο ειναι κατι τρομερο...
δεν περναει ευκολα ακομα κ με ζαναξ..γινεται με το χαμομηλι καποιος να μην καταλαβει την παρενεργεια του αντικαταθλιπτικου που ειναι η ταραχη κ το αγχος?

----------


## Demi71

Ευχαριστω anxious kai black_adder! Δεν ρισκαρω να παρω βαλεριανα με αντικαταθλιπτικο. Ασε καλύτερα ! Απλα απο οτι φαινεται δεν μου ταιριαζει καθολου το εφεξορ. Ειδικα αυτη η ξηροστομια που μου φερνει ειναι σαν ενας διαρκής κομπος στο λαιμο. Έχω και ευαισθησια στο γαστρεντερικο. Οσο για το οτι η γιατρος δεν μου εδωσε κατι για τις παρενεργειες ... τι να πω? Επικοινώνησα μαζί της και αν συνεχιστει η ολη κατασταση το αλλαζω.

----------


## anxious4ever

τι να πω..ο καθε οργανισμος παντα αποδυκνειεται οτι ειναι διαφροετικος..εμενα δεν μου εκανε τιποτα λογω που επαιρνα το λυρικα..ουτε ξηρο στομα..ενα πραμα σαν να μην το επαιρνα..μονο που λιγο στην αρχη ενιωσα να μην μπορω να κοιμηθω αρκετα..ή με ξυπνησε πολυ νωρις το πρωι ...αυτο μονο αλλα για 3-5 μερες στην αρχη..μετα τιποτα..
σαν να μην το επαιρνα..κ τελικα σε 1 μηνα περιπου μου εκοψ το λυρικα κ μια χαρα ειμαι εδω κ 2 μηνες ..εχω συνελθει κ ειμαι εξαιρετικα..
παντως ολα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα εχουν πανω κατω τις ιδιες παρενεργειες..για κανα μηνα με 40 μερες..δεν ειμαι σιγουρη οτι κ να το αλλαξεις θα νιωσεις καλυτερα απο παρενεργειες..
ολα κανουν αγχος,ταραχη, αυπνια κλπ...οποτε...για μενα ειναι μια η αλλη.
πρωτη φορα ακουω να δινουν αντικαταθλιπτικο χωρις ηρεμιστικο μαζι βασικα..

----------


## Demi71

Απαραδεκτο λοιπόν απο τη πλευρά της γιατρού ε? Τότε και να μου δώσει άλλο θα της πω καλύτερα να μου λείπει το βύσσινο! Ε μα πια!! Το σεροξατ το ειχα παρει μόνο για ενα μηνα και προ εικοσαετιας μιλαμε και θυμαμαι οτι και αυτο μου εφερνε ξηροστομια αλλα τωρα το θυμηθηκα μου το ειχαν δωσει με αγχολυτικο!! Εχεις δικιο!! Επεσα σε γιατρο της κακιάς ωρας μου φαίνεται!

----------


## Demi71

Αφου δεν εχω παρει πολλα (επτα ημερες) φανταζομαι μπορω να διακοψω άμεσα. Το πολυ να κατεβω αυριο στο 37.5 για μια μερα και τελος!!

----------


## xristoforos28

> θολουρα!! το κυριοτερο μου συμπτωμα! με πεθαινει κ με τελνει στο διαολο!
> ειναι κανονικο συμπτωμα του στρες..! εχουν γραφτει ολοκληρα αρθρα γι αυτην ! λεγεται στα αγγλικα mindfog...αν ψαξεις θα βρεις χαμο σε ξενα sites!
> αποπραγματοποιηση μαζι με θολουρα κανω εγω κ περναει μολις με πιασει η θεραπεια με το αντικαταθλιπτικο..
> δεν παθαινεις τιποτα απο αυτην..αλλα ναι οντως νιωθεις σαν χανος..
> γνωμη μυο φιλε για να μην περιαυτολογω..
> αν εχεις φτασει σε σημειο να εχεις θολουρα ...κ δεν παιρνεις φαρμακο..πολυ λυπαμαι οτι θα μεινεις ετσι για απειρο καιρο...
> ειναι συμπτωματα τεραστιου στρες αυτα κ δεν χαλαρωνουν απο μονα τους..
> θα σου παρει πανω απο 1 χρονο να συνελθεις..αν εχεις κουραγια εχει καλως..
> αν δεν εχεις....τοτε δυστυχως κανεις μεγαλο λαθος που δεν παιρνεις φαρμακο.
> ...


Ρε ανξιους το ξερω τα εχουμε ξαναπει ποσες φορες μακαρι να με επιανε ρε γμτ το χαπι θα το περνα με χιλια και δν θα με νοιαζε αλλα δν με πιανουν τα ατιμα κ λεω χωρις μηπως τελικα συνελθω με τν βοηθεια ω 3 . Μαγνησιο.ροντιονα ροσα..

----------


## xristoforos28

> Χριστόφορε γεια! παίρνεις κάποια αγωγη? Σε ρωτάω γιατί γραφεις οτι πηρες βαλεριανα γαι τον υπνο. Εγω ειμαι σε αγωγη με το εφεξορ 5η μερα(δεν νομιζω να το αντεξω) και μου φερνει περα απο ανωμαλίες στο γαστρεντερικο και αυπνια!!! Μπορω να παρω βαλεριανα το βραδυ ?


Νομιζω πως μπορεις ναι με ειπε ο γιατρος μ γινεται μαζι με αγωγη αλλα οχι πανω απο 2 βδομαδες συνεχομενα γτ η βαλεριανα μετα προκαλει καταθλιπτικα συμπτωματα..

----------


## Demi71

Δεν θα χρειαστει Χριστοφορε σε ευχαριστω ,δεν τα αντεχω τα αντικαταθλιπτικα , επτα μερες τωρα εχω δεινοπαθήσει!!

----------


## xristoforos28

Θα τα κοψεις??στν αρχη ετσι ειναι μετα απο 2 βδομαδες δειχνουν αποτελεσματα αμα εισαι τυχερη και σε πιασουν, εγω τα επερνα για μηνες και δν εβλεπα διαφορα μετα μου τα αλλαζε σε αλλο κ παλι τιποτα αλλα θυμαμαι τις πρωτες βδομαδες χειροτερα γινομουν κ με λεγε κανε υπομονη μετα απο 2 βδομαδες αρχιζουν να πιανουν μπορει και μηνα..

----------


## xristoforos28

Τι διαγνωση σε ειπε εσενα demi?

----------


## pink floyd

Ρε χριστοφορε σου χω στειλει πμ??

----------


## xristoforos28

Οχι δν μου ηρθε κατι αν εννοιεις για τωρα..

----------


## Demi71

> Θα τα κοψεις??στν αρχη ετσι ειναι μετα απο 2 βδομαδες δειχνουν αποτελεσματα αμα εισαι τυχερη και σε πιασουν, εγω τα επερνα για μηνες και δν εβλεπα διαφορα μετα μου τα αλλαζε σε αλλο κ παλι τιποτα αλλα θυμαμαι τις πρωτες βδομαδες χειροτερα γινομουν κ με λεγε κανε υπομονη μετα απο 2 βδομαδες αρχιζουν να πιανουν μπορει και μηνα..


Δεν αντεχω τις παρενεργειες , μου φερνεις υπερενταση και ξηροστομια εντονη συν δυσκοιλιοτητα! Παιρνω επτα ημερες , μπορω να το διακοψω αμεσως? Εγω πηγα για τους πονοκεφαλους μου αλλα διέγνωσε και καταθλιψη και αγχωδη διαταραχη!

----------


## pink floyd

> Οχι δν μου ηρθε κατι αν εννοιεις για τωρα..


Οχι τωρα το πρωι!

----------


## xristoforos28

Τι ακριβως περνεις και τι δοσολογια???κ μενα τα ιδια μ διεγνωσε και με ριξαν στα χαπια κ εγω τα επερνα οτι μου ελεγαν εκανα κ ακομα ετσι ειμαι..και γω δν υπερ τν χαπιων

----------


## Demi71

Εφεξορ ξεκινησα με 37.5 για τεσσερις μερες και δυο μερες τωρα παίρνω των 75 . Εξι μερες μονο εχω παρει!

----------


## xristoforos28

Ε ενξ μπορεις να το κοψεις ανετα δν ειναι τπτ παρε για 2 μερες 37.5 και μετα παρτο για καμια 2 - 3 μερες μερα παρα μερα και κοψτο..τωρα εγω σε μιλαω απο εμπειρια δικια μ π εχω ρωτησει γιατρους ετσι με ειπαν..αλλα καλυτερα να μιλησεις κ με τν γιατρο σ..

----------


## xristoforos28

> Οχι τωρα το πρωι!


Οχι δεν μ ηρθε τπτ..ξαναστειλε μ αμα θες

----------


## Demi71

ευχαριστω Χριστοφορε!!

----------


## Demi71

> Ε ενξ μπορεις να το κοψεις ανετα δν ειναι τπτ παρε για 2 μερες 37.5 και μετα παρτο για καμια 2 - 3 μερες μερα παρα μερα και κοψτο..τωρα εγω σε μιλαω απο εμπειρια δικια μ π εχω ρωτησει γιατρους ετσι με ειπαν..αλλα καλυτερα να μιλησεις κ με τν γιατρο σ..


Εμενα μου εχουν μεινει τωρα 3 των 37.5 οποτε θα τη βγαλω με αυτα! Μακαρι να μπορουσα να το κοψω μαχαιρι! Αυτος ο κομπος στο λαιμο δεν παλευεται!!

----------


## xristoforos28

Ολοκληρο κουτι.δν αγορασες ?? Και μαχαιρι κοβεται σιγα μια βδομαδα μονο τα πηρες δν νομιζω να χεις θεμα..

----------


## Demi71

> Ολοκληρο κουτι.δν αγορασες ?? Και μαχαιρι κοβεται σιγα μια βδομαδα μονο τα πηρες δν νομιζω να χεις θεμα..


Χριστόφορος είχε επτά μέσα . Τα τέσσερα τα πήρα για αρχή ,πριν με βάλει στα 75. Εσύ τι παίρνεις τώρα? Δεν σε βοηθά κάτι? Εγώ είμαι δύσκολη πολύ με χάπια ειδικά αυτά που ενοχλούν στομάχι

----------


## xristoforos28

Εφτα μονο ?σιγουρα ειναι εφεξορ??και γω δυσκολος ειμαι εχω αλλαξω πολλες αγωγες και τωρα περνω και γω παρομοια με σενα..cybalta 60 αλλα τωρα τα κοβω τα περνω μερα παρα μερα..ειμαι χαλια αλλα κανω υπομονη..μπας κ δω διαφορα..

----------


## Demi71

Ναι μονο επτά είχε το κουτί των 37,5! Καλή διακοπή σου εύχομαι. Και εγώ περιμένω πως και πως να τα κόψω και αν μου δωσει άλλο και έχω παλι τα ίδια? Ενα αγχολυτικο να μου έδινα πιστεύω θα ήταν καλυτερα

----------


## xristoforos28

Ευχαριστω και.σενα σ ευχομαι το ιδιο..καλυτερα να μιλησεις με τν γιατρο σου..αν μπορεις χωρις χαπια καλυτερα..

----------


## xristoforos28

Demi ποσο καιρο εχεις τα συμπωματα και ποια ειναι αυτα?

----------


## Demi71

Χριστοφορε εχω ζαλαδες με τη μορφή ιλίγγου και δυνατους πονοκεφαλους σαν ημικρανια! Εχω ιστορικο καταθλιψης απο μικρη ηλικία που το αντιμετώπισα μόνη μου . Στη παρούσα φάση έχω μόνο αυτα τα συμπτώματα αλλα ειναι πολυ ενοχλητικα γιατι ειναι σχεδον σε καθημερινή βάση.

----------


## anxious4ever

καλημερα..ολο αυτο που περιγραφεις ειναι αγχος demi...καθημερινα οταν τα εχεις..νομιζω πως κ να κοψεις το φαρμακο , παλι τα ιδια θα εχεις...νομιζω οτι ειναι λιγο σικοπο μαχαιρι αυτο, κοβεις κ μετα παρατηρεις οτι παλι δεν εχει αλλαξει κατι..
μη παιρνεις συμβουλες σχετικα με διακοπη φαρμακων η εναρξη απο εδω..ο.τι προλβηματισμο εχεις να το συζητησεις με τον γιατρο..
μπορει να σου δωσει καποιο συνοδευτικο για λιγο καιρο ή μπορει να σου δωσει ενα πιο ελαφρυ αντικαταθλιπτικο που να μη σε πειραζει..
κακως συμβουλευεσαι απο εδω τον τροπο με τον οποιο θα κοψεις ενα φαρμακο..

----------


## xristoforos28

Ενταξει μ φενονται ελαφρια συμπτωματα αυτα δν ειναι αναγκη να παρεις χαπια..μπορεις κ αλλιως να το αντιμετοπισεις..δοκιμαζοντ ας κανα φυτικο σκευασμα η κανα ντεπον..

----------


## xristoforos28

Καλημερα ανχιους

----------


## anxious4ever

καλημερα χριστοφορε..κ ποσο ντεπον να παιρνει?το ξερεις οτι πειραζουν τα νεφρα?

----------


## xristoforos28

Εγω απλως ειπα μια γνωμη αλλα το καλυτερο ειναι να μιλησει με τν γιατρο της..για λιγο καιρο για να τις περασουν οι πονοκεφαλοι..απλως ετσι πως τα ειπε η ντεμι μ φενεται ελαφρια συμπτωματα δλδ δλδ για πονοκεφαλους να παρει αντικαταθλιπτικα..θα μπορουσε επισης να παρει κανα ελαφρι ανχωλιτικο

----------


## Demi71

Καλημέρα παιδια!! Η αλήθεια είναι οτι δεν μ αφηνουν με ντεπον . Γι αυτο κατέφυγα σε γιατρό. Θα μιλησω με τη γιατρο μου, να δούμε τι θα μου πει. Πάντως σημερα πάλι πάει να σπάσει το κεφάλι μου. Μου είχαν δώσει στην αρχή τοπαμακ και πήγαινα πολύ καλά , δεν ειχα πονοκεφάλους . Το σκηνικό άλλαξε με το που ξεκίνησα το αντικαταθλιπτικο.

----------


## anxious4ever

συνηθως στην ημικρανια δινουν αντιεπιληπτικο...επειδη πασχω πολλα χρονια απο ημικρανιες επισκεπτομαι συχνα το κετνρο κεφαλαλγιας στο γεν κρατικο..
εκει δινουν το lyrica ,αλλο αντιεπιληπτικο το οποιο ειναι πιο ελαφρυ κ δεν εχει παρενεργειες...κ εχει κ ενδειξη στην ΓΑΔ. συζητησε το με τον γαιτρο σου αυτο..ρωτησε τον γιατι δεν σου εδωσε αυτο....ΠΟΤΕ ΟΜΩΣ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΟΝΗ ΣΟΥ..το τονιζω.

----------


## Demi71

το lyrica το ξερω το παίρνει και η αδερφή μου για πονους μυοσκελετικους. Θα το συζητήσω μαζί του. Σε ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Demi71

anxious και χριστοφορε ξερετε αν μπορω να παρω lonarid οταν παίρνω και αντικαταθλιπτικα?

----------


## xristoforos28

Αυτο δν το ξερω εγω..δεν εχω παρει λοναριντ

----------


## anxious4ever

το lonarid ειναι βαρυ κ εχει κωδεινη κ κανει εξαρτηση...θελει συνταγη κ οδηγια γιατρου..

----------


## Demi71

το ξερω μου το εχει γραψει γιατρος, Απλα δεν ξερω αν κανει με το αντικαταθλιπτικο... πηρα τη γιατρο και δεν τη βρισκω... ασε!! εμπλεξα!! ου μπλεξεις με γιατρους!!

----------


## Demi71

θα παρω ενα ντεπον κι εχει ο θεος!

----------


## anxious4ever

καλα το ντεπον δεν θα σου κανει κ τιποτα..κανει να το παιρνεις με αντικαταθλιπτικο..αλλα δεν γινεται να παιρνεις ντεπον καθε μερα..
γαιτι δεν κανεις απλα υπομονη να πιασει το φαρμακο??δεν εχεις μαθει να κανεις υπομονη?
ξερεις ποση υπομονη χρειαζεται για καποια πραματα..καποια πραματα θελουν κοπο κ χρονο...
γιατι τα θελεις ολα ετοιμα?

----------


## Demi71

Εχω τρια χρονια που ταλαιπωρουμαι με πονοκεφαλους και εκανα απιστευτη υπομονή. Το αντικαταθλιπτικό δεν νομιζω να με βιηθησει στην ημικρανία μου. Μου προκαλεσε υπερενταση και με εκανε χειροτερα

----------


## Demi71

Σε ευχαριστω ανξιους πραγματικα για τις απαντησεις.... μπορει να σου στειλω μηνυμα να μου συστησεις το γιατρο που πας για την ημικρανια σου . Αθηνα ειπες ειναι σωστα? Εγω μενω επαρχια αλλα βολεύει σχετικά η Αθηνα

----------


## anxious4ever

κοριτσι μου καλο, το αντικαταθλιπτικο μας κανει χειροτερα μεχρι να μας πιασει..ειναι κανονας!κ μαλιστα ολοι χαιρομαστε οταν γινεται αυτο γιατι σημαινει οτι ξεκιναει να χτιζει..
διαβασε λιγο στο νετ για τα αντικαταθλιπτικα...σου κλεινει υποδεοχεις τωρα για να χτισει σεροτονινη, οταν περασουν 40 μερες θα απελευθερωσει ο,τι εχει χτισει κ θα νιωσεις ηρεμη κ χωρις πονοκεφαλους..
η γιατρος δεν σε ενημερωσε καθολου για το πως λειτουργει?πως ειχες την προσδοκια να σε πιασει εμεσως?δεν ειναι παυσιπονο το αντικαταθλιπτικο.
επισης εγω νε παω σε εναν γιατρο, οποτε χριεαστει παω στο κεντρο κεφαλαλγιας του γεν κρατικου ΓΕΝΝΗΜΑΤΑΣ κ εκει με βλεπουν διαφοροι γιατροι..δεν με παρακολουθει μονο ενας..
κ εκει δινουν αντικαταθλιπτικο ή αντιεπιληπτικο..δεν κανουν κατι διαφορετικο...
εγω παιρνω τριπτανες (maxalt)το οποιο ειναι αγγειοδιασταλτικο, οταν με πιασαει ημικρανια αλλα απαγορευεται να παρει καποιος παραπανω απο 3 χαπια τον μηνα.
ειναι πυροσβεστικο κ οχι θεραπεια...οταν με πιανει κριση παιρνω ενα τετοιο κ σταματαει σε μιση ωρα...

----------


## xristoforos28

Αυτο ισχυει με το αντικαταθλιπτικο στν αρχη σε κανει χειροτερα εχω αλλαξει 3 αντικαταθλιπτικα και ξερω κανει κανα μηνα να σε πιασει..αλλα εγω ημουν ατυχος δν με πιαναν ουτε μετα απο μηνα..και τωρα κοβω το cybalta..anxious να σε ρωτησω εσυ που τα ξες σε ποσο καιρο θα φυγει τελειως απο τν οργανισμο μ?απο σημερα με ειπε ο γιατρος να μην το ξαναπαρω..

----------


## xristoforos28

Και ενα αλλο η ουσια θα φυγει απο τν οργανισμο αλλα ο εγκεφαλος σε ποσο καιρο θα επανελθει στο φυσιολογικα του δλδ οπως ηταν πριν παρω χαπια? Μηπως ξερεις?

----------


## Demi71

> κοριτσι μου καλο, το αντικαταθλιπτικο μας κανει χειροτερα μεχρι να μας πιασει..ειναι κανονας!κ μαλιστα ολοι χαιρομαστε οταν γινεται αυτο γιατι σημαινει οτι ξεκιναει να χτιζει..
> διαβασε λιγο στο νετ για τα αντικαταθλιπτικα...σου κλεινει υποδεοχεις τωρα για να χτισει σεροτονινη, οταν περασουν 40 μερες θα απελευθερωσει ο,τι εχει χτισει κ θα νιωσεις ηρεμη κ χωρις πονοκεφαλους..
> η γιατρος δεν σε ενημερωσε καθολου για το πως λειτουργει?πως ειχες την προσδοκια να σε πιασει εμεσως?δεν ειναι παυσιπονο το αντικαταθλιπτικο.
> επισης εγω νε παω σε εναν γιατρο, οποτε χριεαστει παω στο κεντρο κεφαλαλγιας του γεν κρατικου ΓΕΝΝΗΜΑΤΑΣ κ εκει με βλεπουν διαφοροι γιατροι..δεν με παρακολουθει μονο ενας..
> κ εκει δινουν αντικαταθλιπτικο ή αντιεπιληπτικο..δεν κανουν κατι διαφορετικο...
> εγω παιρνω τριπτανες (maxalt)το οποιο ειναι αγγειοδιασταλτικο, οταν με πιασαει ημικρανια αλλα απαγορευεται να παρει καποιος παραπανω απο 3 χαπια τον μηνα.
> ειναι πυροσβεστικο κ οχι θεραπεια...οταν με πιανει κριση παιρνω ενα τετοιο κ σταματαει σε μιση ωρα...



Μπορει και να εχεις δικιο αλλα επειδη εχω πολυ ευαισθητο στομαχι , δεν μπορω να το αντεξω στο συγκεκριμενο. Πήρα και φάρμακο προστασίας στομάχου και συνεχίζουν οι επιπλοκές!!!! Θα μιλησω με τη γιατρο μηπως το αντικαταστήσουμε με καποιο αλλο .

----------


## xristoforos28

Δεν ξερω demi παντως η γνωμη μ ειναι μην μπλεξεις με χαπια εγω πρωσοπικα δν ειχα καλη εμπειρια..τωρα αλλους τους βοηθανε οπως η anxious..τωρα εσυ ξερεις..εγω ειμαι κ ατυχος γονιδιακα με ειπε ο γιατρος δν με πιανουν τα αντικαταθλιπτικα κ αυτο σε συμβαινει λεει σε 1 στους 10..εγω ειμαι στο 1 δυστηχως

----------


## anxious4ever

να σου πω την αληθεια παιζει ρολο το καθε φαρμακο , ποσο θελει για να φυγει εντελως απο τον οργανισμο....αναλογα στο νετ..ρωτα γιατρο ή ψαξε να βρεις για την ουσια στο νετ.

----------


## xristoforos28

Τον ρωτησα με λεει καμια βδομαδα κανει..αντε να δουμε τωρα πως θα ειμαι περνω και ω 3 απο σημερα..ο γιατρος συμφωνησε ευτυχως με λεει μπορεις να τα κοψεις δν εισαι σοβαρη περιπτωση με λεει..κανε μια δοκιμη με λεει να σου φυγει κ η ιδεα με λεει να δεις πως εισαι χωρις παλεψε το λεει κανα μηνα κ βλεπουμε...μετα μ λεει οτι συμπτωμα θα εχεις θα ειναι καθαρα απο τν ασθενεια κ οχι απο τα χαπια...ε θα δω πως θα ειμαι μετα λεει αμα δουμε δν γινεται θα τα ξαναπαρεις αλλα αυτη φορα λεει θα ξες οτι προσπαθησες χωρις χαπια..εμενα μ φενεται μ αφησε να δω οτι δν μπορω σου λεει ας τον αφησω να δει οτι.δν μπορει για να τ καταλαβει κ μονος τ...δν ξερω κατι τετοιο υποψιαζομαι.θα δειξει τ να πω...

----------


## anxious4ever

ε ουτε κ αυτο σε ικανοποιει??οοοοοοο τι να πω πια!! ρε πουλακι μου!!! ελεος!!!
κ αυτο περιεργο το βλεπεις?μας δεν πσιτευεις ουτε στα φαρμακα αλλα ουτε κ σε σενα..αυτο το εχεις καταλαβει?
κανε καμια ψυχοθεραπεια..αληθεια κανεις?

----------


## xristoforos28

Jahaaja μπορει να εχω παρανοικη διαταταχη ξερω γω..οχι δν κανω γτ δν εχω λεφτα να δινω καθε βδομαδα

----------


## anxious4ever

ε μα για ολα αμφιβαλλεις..κατσε κει περα κ κανε κατι τελος παντων ο.τι κ αν ειναι αυτο κ σταματα να αμφιβαλλεις..οκ! ολα καλα θα πανε ειτε ετσι, ειτε αλλιως..

----------


## Demi71

Εγω παιδια στα φαρμακα πιστευω! Στους γιατρους οχι! Τι να πω? Καπου ενα μελος ο Σταυρος ειχε γραψει για ενα αλλο αντικαταθλιπτικο που δεν εχει συμπτωματα αγχους κλπ αλλά δεν μπορω να το βρω! Σάββατο μιλάω με γιατρο και θα δείξει αν δεν πάω σε κανένα νοσοκομείο απο τον αφόρητο πόνο!

----------


## pink floyd

> Jahaaja μπορει να εχω παρανοικη διαταταχη ξερω γω..οχι δν κανω γτ δν εχω λεφτα να δινω καθε βδομαδα


Η ψυχοθεραπεια θα σε βοηθησει!μην πας καθε εβδομαδα αλλα ποτε μπορεις!!πανε ομως!!το χρειαζεσαι!δεν μπορεις να το διαχειριστεις μονος σου ολο αυτο!το βλεπεις κ ολας!!

----------


## anxious4ever

για το ρεμερον ..βασικα ειναι το μονο που δεν κανει αγχος αλλα ηρεμει το αγχος..ομως εχει μια τρομερη παρενεργεια...γινεσαι μπογος σε 10 μερες!!χααχχα! παχαινει απιστευτα..βαλε θεμα εδω στο φορουμ, γνωμες για το ρεμερον να δει τι θα πουν οσοι το ξερουν..

----------


## Demi71

Παχαινει χωρις να τρως?

----------


## anxious4ever

πιιινκ! μπες δες στο μνμ σου το λινκ που σου εστειλα με ενα ρουχαλακι αποστευτο!! αχ εχω αρρωστησει σημεραΑΑΑ, θελω να τα παρω ολα!!!

----------


## xristoforos28

> ε μα για ολα αμφιβαλλεις..κατσε κει περα κ κανε κατι τελος παντων ο.τι κ αν ειναι αυτο κ σταματα να αμφιβαλλεις..οκ! ολα καλα θα πανε ειτε ετσι, ειτε αλλιως..


Αυτο θα κανω..ε στα κανονικα μ δν ειμαι ετσι τωρα σε λεω δν λειτουργει καλα το μυαλο σαν να χαζεψα νοιωθω λογω γαδ μαλλον..αυτο για τν διαταραχη τν παρανοικη θυμαμαι μ το ειχε πει η πρωτη ψυχιατρος π ειχα παει..με λεει τν εχεις επειδη εχω πολυ καχυκοψια για ολα

----------


## Demi71

> Αυτο θα κανω..ε στα κανονικα μ δν ειμαι ετσι τωρα σε λεω δν λειτουργει καλα το μυαλο σαν να χαζεψα νοιωθω λογω γαδ μαλλον..αυτο για τν διαταραχη τν παρανοικη θυμαμαι μ το ειχε πει η πρωτη ψυχιατρος π ειχα παει..με λεει τν εχεις επειδη εχω πολυ καχυκοψια για ολα


Χριστοφορε μπας και την εχω κι εγω????? χαχαχα!! μια απο τα ιδια οσον αφορα την καχυποψια!

----------


## pink floyd

> πιιινκ! μπες δες στο μνμ σου το λινκ που σου εστειλα με ενα ρουχαλακι αποστευτο!! αχ εχω αρρωστησει σημεραΑΑΑ, θελω να τα παρω ολα!!!


Ξανα στειλτο!δεν εχω κατι!

----------


## xristoforos28

> Χριστοφορε μπας και την εχω κι εγω????? χαχαχα!! μια απο τα ιδια οσον αφορα την καχυποψια!


Ahahahaja ξερω γω.ρωτα τν γιατρο..παντως μονο μια μ το ειπε αυτο..σε αλλους 3 που πηγα με ειπαν δν ισχυει κατι τετοιο..απο το ανχος σου με λενε φερεσαι ετσι

----------


## xristoforos28

> Η ψυχοθεραπεια θα σε βοηθησει!μην πας καθε εβδομαδα αλλα ποτε μπορεις!!πανε ομως!!το χρειαζεσαι!δεν μπορεις να το διαχειριστεις μονος σου ολο αυτο!το βλεπεις κ ολας!!


Λες ε pink.?.θα παω να κανω κ αυτο με τν πρωτη ευκαιρια που θα εχω λεφτα..

----------


## nait7

καλησπερα η γυναικα μου εχει απο τ 2017 με ελαφρια καταθληψη και τ 2018 με δυπολικη διαταραχη. παμε σε ψυχειατρο εχει περαση παρα πολλα φαρμακα και απο το 2/2020 ξεκινησε και την πιανουν σαν εμμονες ψυχαναγκασμους ζηταει γλυκα συνεχια εχει παρει 40 κιλλα ο γιατρος ολο μας λεει πρεπει μονη της να το αντιμετοπιση. δεν ξερουμε τι να κανουμε υπαρχη καποιος να μας πει κατι αν το εχει ζυση η να μας συστηση ενα καλο ψυχιατρο αλλο

----------

